
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20083793" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20083793</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20083794" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20083794</a><p>This month only: thinking of working at a startup? Join us for the 2019 Work at a Startup Expo on June 29! <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo</a>
======
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Last month we had some tech openings with the Department of Interior, but this
month it's just us. If you have any questions, just ask!

~~~
iamamiwhoami
Do you guys ever hire remote?

~~~
Matt_Cutts
The vast majority of our hiring is for DC roles, because that's where the work
is for us. 1-2 of our agency partners let folks come to DC for 6-12 months,
then have a conversation about remote work. But it's helpful to come to DC to
get a handle on how the government operates... differently than the tech
industry.

We did just hire a recruiter who is based in SF, but it's mostly DC for USDS.

~~~
illuminator
What kind of skills are you guys particularly looking for right now? Any
product management/marketing roles?

~~~
Matt_Cutts
We are definitely looking for product managers, along with software engineers
(e.g. backend, frontend, SRE, data science, security, cloud, API design) and
designers (e.g. UX research, service design).

For product marketing, the closest role to that might be content strategy,
which has proven quite useful.

~~~
schenkty
Are you looking for any mobile developers? If so, I'm an iOS engineer and am
interested in applying!

~~~
Matt_Cutts
We don't really end up building many apps, so you're probably better off
finding a closer match to your interests/skills. Sorry to be the bearer of bad
news!

------
dhxt
I've built
[https://findwork.dev/?source=hackernews](https://findwork.dev/?source=hackernews)
to index the postings here so that they're searchable. I also enrich the jobs
with data from Glassdoor (reviews) and Crunchbase (funding). I use it for my
own job hunt, but it might be useful for other too...

~~~
estomagordo
Any chance of adding angel.co as a source too?

~~~
dhxt
angel.co does not proivde an API and their job postings are hidden behind a
login which requires significantly more work to scrape...

~~~
estomagordo
Oh, of course. Too bad.

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to
build decentralized apps that can scale. Blockstack PBC, a public benefit
corp, is dedicated to building the core Blockstack protocols and developer
platform. Blockstack PBC’s mission is to enable an open, decentralized
internet which will benefit all internet users by giving them more control
over information and computation.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Open Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

\- UI Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/72501251-8584-4946-8bd2-bc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/72501251-8584-4946-8bd2-bc951d2bd11b?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/431188cd-63a3-4314-8d30-55a...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/431188cd-63a3-4314-8d30-55a4d91722af?lever-
source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6,
TypeScript, React, Redux, Swift, and Objective-C on the frontend and Rust,
Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the backend.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built one of the largest search engine for audio-visual content
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)) with primary focus on rights holders and creators.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
      - signal processing and machine learning (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems
      - DevOps and SRE folks to help us to scale our services
      - QA to help us to deliver the best bug-free products to our clients
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - 50 hour work week (including commute)
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to use at hire@pex.com

~~~
zlatan_todoric
Hi, your post mentions ONSITE but yet equal salary statement feels like you
can live anywhere in US? (personal note, I am not in US)

~~~
doh
Good question.

We still experiment with where we hire. If you look at my previous posts, we
used to hire anywhere in US but trying to narrow it down to just couple of our
physical offices.

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientists, Engineers | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago,
Toronto, Seattle | Onsite Full-Time | Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists,
software & machine learning engineers, and business consultants who specialize
in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma combines advanced skills in computer science,
artificial intelligence/machine learning, and statistics with deep industry
expertise. We are a rapidly growing team and are hiring data scientists – from
entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [ [https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Ap...](https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Application/10020534) ]

~~~
mattfrommars
Yes, can you tell us the best place to get to you? I applied to this position
a month ago and got no feedback.

------
ryankicks
YC Work at a Startup Expo on June 29th | Meet 40+ YC founders looking for
Software Engineers [All Roles] | Mountain View, CA |
[http://www.workatastartup.com/expo](http://www.workatastartup.com/expo)

On Saturday June 29th, YC’s Work at a Startup expo brings together over 40 YC
companies at one place. Founders of companies including Segment, Rippling and
Mutiny will be there to meet with you and chat one-on-one, tell you about
their startup and share open engineering roles on their teams.

This years companies include a range of startups, including 2-5 person
companies and bigger ones like Segment, Checkr and Sift Science. Some are
hiring full-stack/generalist engineers, while others have specialized needs
across data, infrastructure, security and more. We hope this gives you more
options to match your skill set, interests and risk appetite.

At the event, rapid-fire company presentations -- like Demo Day, but for
engineers rather than investors -- will give you a way to quickly survey the
companies. Following this, we'll have a casual open house for you engage one-
on-one with any founders and early engineers who you thought were interesting.

Apply here to attend:

[http://www.workatastartup.com/expo](http://www.workatastartup.com/expo)

~~~
kanevski
Slapdash (YC W19) - [https://slapdash.com/](https://slapdash.com/) \- will be
out there representing at the expo. Should be fun!

We're one of the newer companies, but we're hiring a founding engineering team
(3+ engineers). Perfect for engineers who love going from 0 to 1.

~~~
wale
Accepting remote applicants?

~~~
ryankicks
We'll have a live stream for people who can't make it in person.

That said, if you create a profile on
[http://www.workatastartup.com](http://www.workatastartup.com), you can engage
directly with founders before the event.

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing start-ups in Utrecht, the Netherlands. We are
currently looking for both a Haskell Software Engineer [1] and Python Software
Engineer [2] to join our infrastructure team and our product team
respectively. We are a young company with a strong engineering culture and
some unique data problems that we are solving for our customers. You can read
more about the kind of work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: Python, Haskell, PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, Terraform,
Ember.js

We currently process hundreds of millions of products per day and offer
technically interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly
motivated and skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center
of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

[1] [https://www.channable.com/career/haskell-software-
engineer/](https://www.channable.com/career/haskell-software-engineer/)

[2] [https://www.channable.com/career/python-software-engineer-
fa...](https://www.channable.com/career/python-software-engineer-fast-growing-
start/)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, F#, Go) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, Rails) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Montreal - FullTime
    
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
saltypal
Eleos Technologies | Remote (US only) | Full time

Eleos Technologies is a growing 8-year-old company building communication
software for truck drivers and field workers.

We’re helping a diverse mix of customers—from mom and pop operations to
household names—improve how they communicate with their employees by tackling
information overload, reducing phone calls, and eliminating obsolete
technologies.

We're looking for someone to own and evolve our web backends. The primary
backend is built on Erlang/OTP, plus supporting systems built in Clojure
(image processing) and Ruby on Rails (dashboard, billing UI, those bits.) As a
small team, we've all helped build and grow these systems, but we're ready for
a specialist!

In addition to the above technologies, we're running on AWS, using PostgreSQL,
although we're keen to remember that all these things are _tools_ and not
identities.

If that sounds fun and rewarding to you, the full description and info about
applying are over here:
[https://eleostech.com/careers.html](https://eleostech.com/careers.html)

------
jashmenn
Fullstack.io | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book](https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book)
Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the authors of
Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors
like you to write a few new books this year. Our books sell very well because:
\- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps.

\- We guarantee the books and code are up to date.

\- We invest in marketing the books (and have an active email list of over
100k)

\- We love the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable
every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend, Fullstack D3 even more.)

We’re looking to write content about JavaScript, Building Full-stack web apps,
ASP.NET Core, Serverless, Python, Kubernetes, Elixir, etc. Anything up and
coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book](https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
rvolk
Foxbox Digital is looking for passionate and talented Software Engineers
(React, Elixir) and Project Managers to join our engineering-focused product
development agency. Do you take pride in your work, and want to constantly
improve your skills? Do you want to work on a small team environment and want
to be heard?

We build software for our clients using the latest software development and
project management practices and we love what we do. We're a remote-first
company based in Chicago and we'd love to have you on our team.

Software Engineer - React, React Native - REMOTE, N/C/S America
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-engineer/)

Software Engineer - Elixir, React Native - REMOTE, N/C/S America
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/elixir-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/elixir-software-engineer/)

Sr. Software Engineer - React, React Native - ONSITE, Chicago, IL
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/sr-software-engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/sr-
software-engineer/)

Agile Project Manager - ONSITE, Chicago, IL
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/pm/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/pm/)

------
pyrox420
AccuLynx | Senior Software Engineer | Beloit, WI | Full-time, ONSITE/Partial
REMOTE (Relocation available) AccuLynx is a software company that helps
construction contractors manage their whole business. We are expanding our 17
person software engineering team and adding another couple Software Engineers.
We have quite a bit of autonomy throughout our day, lots of input into the
direction of the products we build, and get to innovate daily. Great pay, good
perks, private offices, great hardware... basically you get to be treated like
an adult. It's the best job I've ever had.

Our stack is mainly ASP.net, C#, VueJS, Elastic, Redis, and SQL Server.
Honestly we don't care what technology stack you are familiar with, we just
expect you to have mastered yours and be willing to learn.

Here is the software engineer position up on stack jobs:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/135059/](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/135059/)

Our interview process is pretty simple: 1. An engineer reviews your resume. 2.
An engineer gives you a call to chat. 3. A couple of engineers talk with you
face to face. No bubble sort whiteboard coding bull, just a conversation. 4. A
take-home couple hour real-world coding audition: Build something that does
these things. It’s not a stupid brain teaser or something requiring special
knowledge.

Send an email to careers@acculynx.com with a resume attached to apply. Feel
free to email me directly at plemke@ if you have questions!

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Machine Learning Engineers, Backend / Data Engineers, Full-Stack
Engineers | New York City, NY | ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE, VISA Kalepa is a New
York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform and disrupt the
$1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers at Kalepa will be solving interesting and challenging problems at
the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine learning models,
intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will be working in a
small team building technology from the ground up with the latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa is led by a strong team with experiences from Facebook, APT (acquired
by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley,
and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1114358414/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1114358414/)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: [https://www.people-doc.com/company/careers](https://www.people-
doc.com/company/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Tech Leads Solution Architects, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
petrochukm
WellSaid Labs | Seattle | ONSITE |
[https://wellsaidlabs.com/](https://wellsaidlabs.com/)

WellSaid Labs uses deep generative models to create hyperrealistic voice-overs
for high-quality media content like books (i.e. audiobooks), videos, assistive
devices, call centers, video games, resurrected celebrities, etc. The voice-
over market alone is $5 billion dollars.

We have also secured substantial seed funding from top-tier VCs and are
building out our funding team. Finally, we spun we are a spin-out from Allen
Institute of Artificial Intelligence (a.k.a. Paul Allen's AI Lab).

You'll work in one of these roles:

\- Full stack engineer (React / Node.js / GCP)

\- Deep learning engineer/researcher (PyTorch / Python)

\- Deep learning performance engineer (C++)

With WellSaid Labs, you'll help build one of the first commercial core deep
learning products.

Email michael[at]wellsaidlabs[dot]com to apply.

\----------------------------------

PRESS:

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/07/wellsaid-aims-to-make-
natu...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/07/wellsaid-aims-to-make-natu..).

[https://www.geekwire.com/2019/ai2s-incubator-gives-birth-
wel...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/ai2s-incubator-gives-birth-wel..).

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Software Engineers | Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) | www.kraken.com
Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market. The
company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is in rapid expansion of its development
teams. At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have
more freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life. Kraken offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level
compensation for developers.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP),
DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband), Mobile Dev (React Native), and many
more.

Here is the highlighted role for June| Frontend UI/UX-ReactJS|

Feel free to send me an email with your contact information (phone, Github,
LI, resume, or other) to ryanz@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one of the
vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
amd-ken
AMD | multiple Linux developers | Toronto, Canada | REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://jobs.amd.com/job/Markham-Linux-Developer-Open-
Source...](https://jobs.amd.com/job/Markham-Linux-Developer-Open-Source-
Graphics-73812-ON/553331800/)

(Remote possible for senior candidates at certain countries.)

The successful candidate will be responsible for:

* Open source graphics driver feature development based on Engineering and Marketing requirements

* Contributes to software projects of significant technical importance

* Solves complex non-recurring problems that leads to development and implementation

* Driver bring-up and qualification on new hardware platforms

* Debug, analyze and resolve quality and certification issues as reported by Customers and QA

* Write detailed design notes for new features

* Coordinate closely with peers and colleagues to ensure timely and effective communication of all assigned work activities

* Coordinate with developers in the open source graphics development community

Requirements:

* Proficient in C and C++ programming

* Excellent debugging and trouble-shooting skills

* Broad technical knowledge of Linux operating systems

* PC architecture knowledge

* Strong oral and written communication skills

* Experience dealing with customers or Linux community

Nice to have:

* Experience with 3D graphics APIs such as OpenGL and Vulkan

* Contributions to Mesa, LLVM (amdgpu backend), Xorg, or kernel GPU drivers highly valued

* Experience with Linux graphics driver programming a plus

* Experience with open source Radeon graphics driver programming is a strong plus

* Experience with Linux build and packaging tools (make, rpm, dpkg)

* Strong shell scripting and Linux systems administration skills

------
caseyslaught
Caracal | Data Integration for Wildlife Conservation | INTERNS | Kigali,
REMOTE | [https://caracal.cloud](https://caracal.cloud)

Caracal is a data integration and analysis platform which aims to convert
geospatial information into actionable information for protected areas. We are
a startup (just 3 of us) with partnerships with national parks and other
protected areas in east and central Africa. We are looking for React
developers and graphic design interns.

Key technologies: React.js, OAuth2, AWS suite

Email casey@caracal.cloud to learn more!

------
abattaglia217
Artemis (formely Agrilyst) | REMOTE (US Only) or Brooklyn, NY | Senior
Software Engineer II | Full-Time

Artemis is a web-based software platform that helps indoor farms manage their
crops and gain data-driven insights to make more profitable production
decisions.

We are looking for a talented and experienced senior engineer to join our
team. Our goal is to build and maintain an agile team that can build and
deploy quality code and features directly to our customers. Every member of
the team will be integral in improving the product and directly growing our
business. Our platform is built with Ruby on Rails and React on a Postgres
database.

The ideal candidate will have: \- 8+ years successful engineering experience
\- Experience working within a early/growth-stage startup team \- and will
love working with Ruby on Rails and/or Javascript

For more information and to apply, please visit:
[https://agrilyst.applytojob.com/apply/5jGs4Uq5I4/Senior-
Soft...](https://agrilyst.applytojob.com/apply/5jGs4Uq5I4/Senior-Software-
Engineer-II)

Check out our company values! [https://medium.com/agrilyst/agrilyst-culture-
deck-40e4cd9eb0...](https://medium.com/agrilyst/agrilyst-culture-
deck-40e4cd9eb048)

We also have an opening for a Senior Software Engineer I!

The ideal candidate will have: \- 5+ years successful engineering experience
\- Experience working within a early/growth-stage startup team \- and will
love working with Ruby on Rails and/or Javascript

For more information and to apply, please visit:
[https://agrilyst.applytojob.com/apply/teCo6c2hHI/Senior-
Soft...](https://agrilyst.applytojob.com/apply/teCo6c2hHI/Senior-Software-
Engineer-I)

~~~
save_ferris
The applytojob links redirect to jazzhr.com for some reason

------
aviatkin
Ford Autonomous Vehicle LLC | Senior Software Engineer | Detroit, MI | Full-
Time | Onsite |
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25385&siteid=5186&PageType=searchResults&SearchType=linkquery&LinkID=4003143#jobDetails=442168_5186)

We are building a platform that connects people and goods with Autonomous
Vehicles that serve their needs – and we’re looking for a senior software
engineer to join our team now as we scale. Because we’re a true full-stack AV
company – creating the SDS and vehicle from the ground-up – you will have an
opportunity to contribute across the board to the creative, technical, and
operational aspects of making self-driving a reality.

Here's coverage of the real-world demo we shipped in Miami
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/15/18096338/ford-self-
drivi...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/15/18096338/ford-self-driving-car-
miami-argo-av) \+ where we fit in the industry leaderboard:
[https://www.sae.org/news/2019/03/2019-navigant-autonomous-
le...](https://www.sae.org/news/2019/03/2019-navigant-autonomous-leaderboard)

We don’t have a strict hiring formula, but our ideal experience range is 5+
years in OOD, with exposure to Java/J2ee/Python or Spring/Rails frameworks.
We’re continually growing, so apply even if your software skillset/interests
aren’t a direct match right now. Comp and benefits are nationally competitive
and are top notch vs Midwest cost of living.

Feel free to comment or reach out to me (Avi, a PM) with questions at
aatkin3@ford.com. I’m a lifelong non-driver from NYC and came from a venture-
backed startup and the hackathon community before Ford, happy to honestly
answer questions about work and life here.

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$85K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid ($85-$100K) and senior ($100-125K) level positions.
Please see our website for a very detailed job description written by a
developer for developers. No plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description
here, we want you to know what you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have an engineering first culture. Good engineering principles and
strategy drives business development decisions, not the other way around.

\- We are not a startup. We are committed to steady and sustainable growth
that doesn't sacrifice engineering excellence or our people for numbers.

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home (US only) or our office,
whatever suits you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize
commuting when not necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

~~~
benji-york
I really appreciate job postings with salary ranges. Thanks!

------
jjcm
Me | part time backend node dev | Sydney | Onsite

I've got an open room in a penthouse on the beach in Sydney. Essentially I'd
like you to come live in it for free and work part time on one of my open
source side projects. This is the view you'd wake up to:
[https://i.imgur.com/3TiTwBp.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/3TiTwBp.jpg) and the
view from the other side of the apartment:
[https://i.imgur.com/7c3D4En.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/7c3D4En.jpg) . It's not
bad. I've got surfboards if as well if you're into that, and the snorkeling
just out front is some of the best in Sydney:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKrdldogMLw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKrdldogMLw)

Position is from now until March. Three days a week on my project gets you a
free room and free food.

About the project itself: Creating a Patreon meets Reddit kinda site. User
pays $5/mo, we take $1 to run the servers without ads or tracking, then the
remaining $4 gets split evenly between everything they upvoted that month.
Philosphies I'm going into this with: Entirely open source, no ads ever, all
analytics are purely opt-in. I'm a front end guy and right now I'm grinding my
gears with the backend, so anyone that can create node apis secured with JWTs
is really who I need.

If you're interested hit me up at j at jjcm.org

------
dkuebric
FullStory | Software Engineering, SRE, & Product | Remote and Onsite |
Atlanta, GA

FullStory’s mission is to improve user experiences on the web. We’re
accomplishing this mission daily by providing a platform that allows
developers and product teams to automatically collect ultra high definition
analytics from their sites, then make those analytics available through a
powerful search engine, pixel-perfect session playback, and machine learning
insights.

Capturing and processing data at this level of completeness is no mean task.
Challenges range from developing highly performant JS that hooks into the
browser at its lowest levels on our Recording & Replay team, to building the
backend that scales to ingest and provide analysis of all that data on our
Search & Insights team. And the scale that FullStory runs at means that there
are lots of interesting problems and opportunities for high-leverage
contribution.

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

Please submit via our jobs page:
[https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/) . And feel
free to drop me a note if you have any questions: dk@fullstory.com

------
elcreep
SevenFifty Technologies | Senior Full-stack Developer (Rails); Lead Engineer,
Web & Mobile Product Team | New York, NY | Onsite

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. Over 70,000 restaurants, bars, hotels,
and retail stores across the country connect with their sales reps and
wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo going back to
Prohibition. We work with everyone from the largest importers to mom and pop
winemakers to build bespoke tools for communication, content distribution, and
order management, providing transparency across all tiers.

You'll be joining a small engineering team tackling a wide array of challenges
- from complex data processing to modern, interactive web frontends; from
liberating data from decades old mainframes, to consuming and writing APIs
used by everyone from small retail shops to large conglomerates. We want
people who are excited about learning new technologies and passionate about
transforming a broken industry. We're also in a sweet spot for ambitious and
talented engineers; we have a lot of traction and are well-financed, but still
have a very small team responsible for a wide range of work enabling you to
take ownership of large slices of our technology stack.

Technologies: Ruby, Clojure, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React, React Native

Reach out with a recent resume to erin at sevenfifty dot com to apply.

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
Sp4c1ng0ut
SpaceX | Security Software Engineers|Los Angeles, CA - ONSITE ONLY | relo
assistance provided |Must be U.S. Citizen OR Permanent Resident w/Valid Green
card | www.spacex.com

Join SpaceX to be among the first to secure the world’s most innovative
technologies including: rockets, satellite constellations, ISP platforms,
spacecraft and communication networks!

Email me directly or feel free to apply using the links below:
brandi.reed@spacex.com

We are hiring Security Engineers, at all levels, ready to tackle some of the
most impactful security work you can do!

This position is based in our headquarters in Los Angeles, CA. Must be willing
to relocate to Los Angeles (we provide relo assistance) or local.

Security Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/4284220002?gh_jid=4...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/4284220002?gh_jid=4284220002&gh_src=828c67572)

Sr. Security Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/4284607002?gh_jid=4...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/spacex/jobs/4284607002?gh_jid=4284607002&gh_src=74847c172)

 __Interested in working at SpaceX, but not a Security Engineer? Great news!
We are hiring across all areas in the organization. Check out current openings
at www.spacex.com /careers __

------
aguynamedben
Command E | Senior Software Engineer (engineer #2) | San Francisco, CA or
REMOTE (North America only)

Hi HN! I'm the Founder & CTO of Command E…a lightning-fast, secure way to
instantly find anything in the cloud with a simple keyboard shortcut. We're
building a desktop app (Electron/React/Redux/SQLite) that syncs cloud data
locally to your laptop and provides a Spotlight-like search & command
interface on top of your cloud data.

Command E is basically a CLI for business users, built on top of their cloud
data. It's inspired by the "fuzzy finder" search boxes in IDEs (i.e. Command-T
plugin in vi, Helm plugin in Emacs, ⌘T in Atom, ⌘P in VSCode, etc.). The app
has a lot of polish and a very clean, simple design. We already support many
enterprise and consumer cloud services (Salesforce, Google Docs, LinkedIn,
Asana, Trello, 15+ more).

We're a small team of 3 Silicon Valley veterans, well-capitalized by top
Silicon Valley VC firms + angel investors. Both co-founders are engineers who
worked at a VC firm, Eventbrite, and Digg. Our office is at 2nd and Market in
San Francisco.

We're looking to hire 2 senior/core engineers. You'll be building a top-notch
Silicon Valley company with experienced founders going after a massive market:
search. Electron experience (or desire) is a big plus, but we're open to other
backgrounds too. My co-founder and I met ~5 years ago through a "Who's Hiring"
thread so we're excited to see who responds to this one - please email me at
ben@getcommande.com if you’re interested.

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Full-Stack
Engineer, Product Designer | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time

Distru is a software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps
cannabis companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments,
automating compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-
time inventory tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $500M
in transactions per year passing through our platform, and we’re uniquely
positioned to define trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 7 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. We are hiring experienced full-stack engineers and a
product designer to help take our product to the next level. We love product-
minded engineers that can own a feature across the frontend and backend, even
if they're stronger at one side of that.

Our tech stack is built from the ground up on Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres,
React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we just closed our seed round
from some top tier funds and angels (announcing soon).

Please apply at
[https://www.distru.com/careers](https://www.distru.com/careers) and mention
Hacker News!

~~~
bgentry
Our fundraising was just announced in TechCrunch today :)

Our round was led by Felicis Ventures, with participation from Village Global,
Global Founders Capital, and numerous notable angel investors, including Elad
Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg.

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

------
avocade
Diet Doctor Sweden AB | Senior Front-End Engineer & Front-End Lead (etc) |
Stockholm, Sweden | FULL-TIME & VISA SPONSOR | €40-60k+ | Equity (direct stock
offering) | ONSITE | [https://dietdoctor.com](https://dietdoctor.com)

Join the code surgeons at DIET DOCTOR engineering – the PROFITABLE #HealthTech
startup in Stockholm

We're looking for passionate & product-focused frontend engineers to join our
+30-person Stockholm office (the Silicon Valley of Europe™) and help deliver
on our vision – being the most TRUSTWORTHY online health company in the world.
(Trustpilot just made us No 1 in our category:
[https://www.trustpilot.com/review/dietdoctor.com](https://www.trustpilot.com/review/dietdoctor.com))

By the way: DD has taken zero VC money, so we're fully in charge of our
destiny. And we're offering fresh new SHARES (not stock options) in the
company to employees yearly.

Boom, time to join the rocket ship! Apply in 1 minute at:
[https://careers.dietdoctor.com/jobs/196340-senior-
frontend-e...](https://careers.dietdoctor.com/jobs/196340-senior-frontend-
engineer?promotion=89531-trackable-share-link-ask-hn-thread)

------
simon_acca
Fotokite | Zurich, Switzerland & Syracuse, NY | Full-time part-time | Onsite |
[https://fotokite.com/](https://fotokite.com/)

At Fotokite we build a tethered aerial camera system that provides public
safety teams with mission critical situational awareness. Fotokite saves
resources in a firefighting team by launching, flying, and landing with the
single push of a button. No piloting necessary. Authorized by the FAA. No
pilot's license required.

We are looking for new enthusiastic team members in the following areas:

Web, Network and Cloud Software Engineers, to develop video streaming
infrastructure, data processing pipelines and realtime web-based GUIs.

Embedded Engineers with experience in C/C++, Python, yocto linux, video
encoding, networking.

Electrical / Electronics engineers: to aid circuit design, PCB layout,
testing, and manufacturing setup for Fotokite’s electronic subsystems.

Industrial designers / Engineers / Mechanical Engineers to lead or aid in the
mechanical and industrial product design of our next-generation Fotokite
systems.

Apply at [https://fotokite.com/careers/](https://fotokite.com/careers/) or
feel free to email me at <first_name>@fotokite.com with any questions you
might have.

------
artag
Jerry.AI (YC S17) | Senior Software Engineer | Toronto and Ukraine | Full Time
| Canada Work / Immigration Visa

Backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, Funders Club, & other prominent Silicon
Valley investors. Jerry.AI is founded by serial entrepreneurs who previously
built and scaled YourMechanic ("Uber for car repair", the largest on-demand
car repair site in the US). Jerry.AI aims to be the personalized + trusted AI-
based advisor for decision-making in all things related to personal finance.
But first, we're starting with a small slice of the market: insurance.

If you:

\- are looking to be part of a small crack team of developers who take immense
pride in the quality of your code,

\- get a jolt of personal satisfaction every time a user walks away happy
after a delightful interaction with your product,

\- are interested in seeing how company-building is done with 2nd-time YC
founders

then I'd love to tell you more!

We know that developer happiness doesn't occur by happenstance, so cultivating
a constructive & productive developer-friendly culture is very much a
continuous & deliberate company effort.

Software Developer stack: Modern JavaScript (ES6+), NodeJS, GraphQL, React,
React Native, AWS, Kubernetes.

Senior Software Engineer (On-site in Toronto or Ukraine):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31](https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31)

Thanks for reading! art

art@getjerry.com

------
nherment
Portchain (container shipping startup) | Full-stack software engineer | Remote
| Copenhagen, Denmark

Requirements:

5 years minimum of professional experience in Software Engineering. Experience
with any or all of the following technologies is a plus: Node.js, React,
TypeScript. Startup experience valued.

Our company:

Did you know that 90% of all goods globally are transported through a
container, and the largest container vessels are 400 meters long and can
transport 20,000 containers at a time? The container shipping industry is the
back-bone and enabler of global trade, but it is struggling. At its core the
industry is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels globally
are delayed coming into port, and key planning processes are done manually on
a global scale. This leads to high operational costs, lost revenue, and
unnecessarily high greenhouse gas emissions

Portchain is a 2 year old Danish container shipping startup devoted to help
container carriers and terminals reduce operational complexity and optimize
planning through software and cutting-edge analytics leading to both a better
bottom line and less greenhouse gas emissions.

We are an international team of 15 people serving a global customer base and
several of the largest companies in the industry. We have received $5M in
funding to expand the team in order to serve our increasing customer traction.

Apply here: [https://www.portchain.com/careers/full-stack-software-
engine...](https://www.portchain.com/careers/full-stack-software-engineer/)

------
inmygarage
Compound | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://compound.co](https://compound.co)

Compound is a new P2P payments app currently in stealth. We are building a
brand-new P2P payments network from scratch, and have designed the product to
target pain points real people face when sharing money. We believe there
should be more flexibility, personalization, and transparency in the financial
products we all use each day.

Tech Stack: Our frontend is React Native for mobile, and we’re experimenting
with React Native Web on the web side. Our backend is currently Java deployed
using kubernetes, but we have a polyglot approach to problem solving, and we
will likely end up with a backend that reflects that.

Check out our Key Values profile for more about us:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/compound](https://www.keyvalues.com/compound)

Hiring software engineers of all levels in SF.

Link to apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/compoundco/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/compoundco/view/P_AAAAAAIAAELCWu8bh6rtkB)

Email me with questions: ap@compound.co (Amanda Peyton)

------
jipot
Northrop Grumman Corporation | Boulder, CO, San Diego, CA, Orlando, FL, +
multiple sites in each state| Full-time | ONSITE Northrop recently won two
huge government contracts and is desperate to find engineers with security
clearances.

Work life balance is incredibly good here. We work a 9/80, meaning we work 9
hours a day and get every other Friday off. I usually use that off Friday to
go surfing or hiking. There are a multitude of projects here that you would
never get the opportunity to work on in the private world. Technologies
include: C++, Java, C#, SQL, Machine Learning, Embedded software. Salary is
competitive!

Here's a list of positions that are open now at multiple sites across the
country:
[https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobsearch.ftl](https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobsearch.ftl)

I can almost guarantee a competitive offer IF you have a Secret or Top Secret
security clearance already.

If you find a position that you're interested in, shoot me your resume at my
personal e-mail jipotastic1337 @ gmail.com [remove the spaces]. I will have it
forwarded to the correct manager, so they can take a look at it directly.

------
abgriff
SingleOps | Fullstack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/) SingleOps is
a rapidly growing, Atlanta based, SaaS platform for mobile field workforces
like tree care services, landscaping, pest control, healthcare — anyone who
regularly coordinates employees in the field. The platform combines estimates,
scheduling, time tracking, CRM, invoicing, and QuickBooks syncing with a
mobile-first interface for teams on the go. Think of it as a cloud-ERP
solution like NetSuite, but much easier to use and geared towards field
service companies. We've found or niche in the Green space and are looking to
scale and double our entire team this year. We use a Ruby on Rails stack, and
this year we're transitioning to React.

We're looking for a Fullstack Web Application Engineer, as well as other
sales, marketing and customer success positions. You can fill out the form at
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/) or email me
directly at adam@singleops.com

------
jeeshan
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Boston, MA | Senior Deployment & Ops
Engineer; Rust Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, Palantir, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns
Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-
grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnkubernetes]" in the subject
line.

Other positions available: - Rust Engineer (Rust, data pipelines) Senior Front
End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [hnrust] or [hnfe] in subject
line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. We’re a fast-growing, all-remote company
where you can contribute and make an impact from almost anywhere in the world.
You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values transparency and
collaboration.

We’re hiring engineering managers, security engineers, solutions architects,
product managers, support engineers, mid-market account executives, strategic
account leaders, recruiters, and more roles in every department. Here’s our
full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We’re proud to share that we’re among Inc. Magazine’s Best Workplaces in 2019!
Find out what our team members love about working here:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/05/16/building-an-award-
winnin...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/05/16/building-an-award-winning-
culture-at-gitlab/)

Want to learn more about GitLab? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

~~~
sequoia
Working at gitlab sounds amazing!

I have a question about your compensation calculator however: it seems
employees are penalized for living in areas with lower cost-of-living. It
looks like you pay someone in San Francisco almost 2x what you pay someone in
Vancouver.

Why is this? Is the SF employee worth 2x the Canadian employee?

~~~
btasovac
This was often a hot topic on HackerNews, so we decided to write a blog post
explaining why we pay local rates. Please find more information here [1].

[1] - [https://about.gitlab.com/2019/02/28/why-we-pay-local-
rates/](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/02/28/why-we-pay-local-rates/)

~~~
mammamiacomme
This is something that always discouraged me from applying at your company,
even though it sounds amazing. I make 150k at my current position working
remotely, but based on your calculator I would only make 80k at Gitlab so
almost half. What a joke.

You are missing on a lot of top talent due to this policy.

------
xstealth
Xstealth | Bengaluru, India | Fullstack Node.js Engineer | Full-time | Onsite
| Equity 0.15% - 1% | ₹5L - ₹12L

We are a stealth technology startup and our demos have been delivering ‘WOWs’.
We are angel funded by well known founders. Join us to build a platform which
will power 'a million new solutions'.

    
    
      ## Skills :
      * You are a rockstar node.js engineer
      * APIs, SQL, NoSQL.
      * Docker / Kubernetes.
      * Apache Kafka.
      * Serverless.
      * Vue.js (React considered) / HTML / CSS
      * Desired : Eye for design and Electron experience
      
      ## Responsibilities:
      * Deliver features in an end-to-end manner: technical design, development, testing, deployment and maintenance. 
      * Participate in product discussions, taking ownership and initiative. 
      * Work independently in a fast-paced environment.
      
      ## Nice to haves:
      * A history of working on side/hobby projects and contributing to open source projects is a real plus. 
      * You've worked at a startup before.
      
      If this spikes your interest email us at : admin@xstealth.space
      * With your resume and brief description about your interests.
      * And relevant links to your portfolio.

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Software Engineer, Research
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance engineers to work directly
with our technical founders (CTO & Chief Scientist). If you have experience in
C++ and are interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech,
please reach out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html) We're
also looking for Machine Learning Engineers (experience with Python +
TensorFlow required).

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Easter Europe's timezones.)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+ / TypeScript
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

~~~
harsh11
I am interested in Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python roles! Do you
guys have junior-mid level positions? Check out my website (www.hfgoswami.com)
I am very much interested! Thanks

------
aaffttoonn
Modern Fertility (YC S17) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time | Early
engineer | [https://modernfertility.com/](https://modernfertility.com/)

We are a women's health company focused on making fertility information more
accessible for women everywhere. Modern Fertility is the first comprehensive
test you can take at home to check in on your fertility. We're growing fast
and backed by top tier investors.

We're looking for a talented engineer to join our small team that shares our
passion for women's health. As our third engineering hire, you will
collaborate with coworkers across teams and own projects from start to finish.
Technologies and platforms we use: Javascript, React, CSS/SCSS, Django,
Python, Postgres, AWS

Requirements: * You have strong front end skills and experience styling &
building web apps, ideally in a startup. We use React/ES6. * You are familiar
with the backend - experience with Django/Python is a plus! * You thrive in a
fast-paced environment. * You welcome feedback and love to learn. You get
energy from working closely with a team. * You're passionate about women's
health and making health information more accessible for women everywhere.

If you like making things that make a difference–and having fun doing it–we'd
love to hear from you!

To apply: mention you found us on HN and email jobs+engineer (at)
modernfertility.com or apply on AngelList at [https://angel.co/company/modern-
fertility/jobs/277844-softwa...](https://angel.co/company/modern-
fertility/jobs/277844-software-engineer-early-employee)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
opportune
Do you need to go through clearance?

~~~
souprock
It is expected. It isn't required on day 1, and we have kept on some people
who couldn't get one. People can be mistaken about what would cause denial, so
ask if you are unsure. Things far in the past are often forgiven, at least if
you disclose them immediately. The major causes for rejection are massive out-
of-control debt, personal conduct (lied on the application, etc.), and foreign
connections.

------
ncordon22
Pluralsight | South Jordan, Utah| Boston, Cambridge, Massachusetts: (Onsite)
Machine learning, Data science, Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineers
(Node.js,C#,.NET, Python, Javascript, React.Js, Tensorflow, Redux.Js),
Software Platform Engineer, Senior IOS Engineer, Senior Security Engineer |
Remote: Systems Engineer, Principal Product Manager, Salesforce Engineers.

We’re Hiring! Pluralsight empowers businesses everywhere to build adaptable
teams, speed up release cycles, and become scalable, reliable and secure. We
help companies narrow their employee's skill gaps by providing them with the
necessary training to increase their tech skills.

We come to work every day knowing we’re helping our customers build the skills
that power innovation. And even better? We don’t let fear, egos or drama
distract us from our mission to democratize technology skills.

We have the autonomy to do our jobs, transparency to eliminate office politics
and we trust each other to do the right thing. Our teams thrive in an
environment with creativity around every corner, challenges that keep us on
our toes and peers who inspire us to be the best.

Together, we bring different viewpoints, backgrounds and experiences, and
united by our mission—we are one. We can’t wait to meet you.

Apply here:
[https://www.pluralsight.com/careers](https://www.pluralsight.com/careers)

Read more about Pluralsight culture:
[https://plrsig.ht/2Gb1bYD](https://plrsig.ht/2Gb1bYD)
[https://www.pluralsight.com/careers/engineering](https://www.pluralsight.com/careers/engineering)

------
arciini
Travelchime (YC W19) | Designer, Full-Stack Engineer/Developer | San Francisco
or Remote | [https://travelchime.com/](https://travelchime.com/),
[https://travelchime.com/blog/jobs](https://travelchime.com/blog/jobs)

Travelchime is building tools to make leisure travel easier. We're a YC W19
graduate who's looking to hire our first (non-founder) engineer and first
designer.

We believe that travel makes us and the world better, and are trying to lower
the bar to travel by bringing together all the information you need to travel
in the best tool to organize your plans. Our product so far is a Google Docs
for planning travel and sharing recommendations.

We’re an engineering and product-heavy team. A typical week’s work involves
talking to users, prioritizing tasks on a kanban, designing on Figma, and
building and shipping continuously. Harry and I have worked at Stripe,
McKinsey, and Google and studied Computer Science at Yale. We've built
profitable travel businesses in the past, and at Travelchime, we try to take
the best parts of each of the our past workplaces and bring them together.

We believe in work-life balance. We work regular hours, take time off as a
team to eat lunch together (and even cook!), exercise, and enjoy time with
friends and family. We love travel and believe it rejuvenates us and makes us
better people, and have quarterly travel offsites where the goal is to just
enjoy visiting a new place and use the tools we’ve built.

If you enjoy travel, and would love to make it easier for the rest of the
world to do it, send us a note at founders@travelchime.com! We’d love for you
to join our team.

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona (Spain) | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare? * Problem:
Clinical data is messy and makes research slow.

    
    
      * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it.
    
      * Product: Natural language processing models and a data access interface for researchers and companies.
    
      * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage.
    
      * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs.
    
      * Stack: Python, Dask, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Docker, and Kubernetes among others
    
      * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance.
    

Join a multidisciplinary team of mathematicians, statisticians,
bioinformaticians and physicians working hard to make clinical research fast,
accessible and ubiquitous. Enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather.

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio.paciarotti@iomed.health Check our site for
more info [https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
arnon
SQream | Tel Aviv / Remote (Bay Area / NYC) | Full-time |
[https://sqream.com](https://sqream.com)

SQream builds a high performance GPU-accelerated data warehouse for analytics.
We aim to make data consumers' life easier, by returning control of the data
to them - whether they're BI analysts, data scientists, data engineers, or
DBAs. We solve the biggest issues in data with the help of our in-house
developed SQL compiler, optimizer, and runtime written in Haskell, C++, CUDA,
Python, and more.

Open positions include:

* VP R&D - Tel Aviv, Israel (onsite)

* Big Data Solutions Architect - Tel Aviv (onsite), New York (onsite), Bay Area (remote)

* Full stack developer - Tel Aviv, Israel (onsite)

* SQL Client driver engineer - Tel Aviv, Israel (onsite)

* Infrastructure and automation engineer - Tel Aviv, Israel (onsite)

* DBA for automation testing - Tel Aviv, Israel (onsite)

* BI developer for automation testing - Tel Aviv, Israel (onsite)

* Technical release manager - Tel Aviv, Israel (onsite)

* Hadoop and ETL engineer - Tel Aviv, Israel (onsite)

* Director of business development - New York, USA (onsite)

Our careers page: [https://sqream.com/careers](https://sqream.com/careers)
Questions? jobs@sqream.com

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) |
Amsterdam, NL or Nairobi, Kenya | ONSITE

Apollo Agriculture is bringing commercial farming to everyone, starting with
farmers in Kenya. We take a proven package of agricultural inputs, the
training to use them, and sell them on credit to farmers at a price they can
afford. We have great credit models that help us figure out who will pay us
back and a custom digital loan pipeline that helps us make these small loans
in an efficient way.

We use Scala + Postgres on the backend, Kotlin on our mobile team, and python
on our DS team, but are increasingly moving towards scala all over. (For
Scala, on the scale from "Java++" to "Bad Haskell" I'd say we're right in the
middle. We use a number of functional features but are pragmatists about it.)

We're hiring for excellent software engineers, with a slight preference
towards backend engineers currently. To apply, email
earl@apolloagriculture.com with a LinkedIn, a resume, or something that shows
me why you're fantastic.

~~~
gaara87
I see you've mentioned kotlin on your mobile team, but I don't see any app
related postings on the website. I'm super interested given the fact that it's
in the farming space :)

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. We partner with healthcare plans,
providers, and the government. Our technical challenges are complex and
compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of lives
positively.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Product Security Engineer

* Software Engineer - Value Platform, Government Services (DC), Network Products, Web Engineering

* UX Designer

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Questions? Contact me directly via email: derek+hn@( our domain )

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Backend Software Engineers & Applied Cryptographers |
Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Are you upset with how money works? We’re moving past the old way of thinking
and are creating a seamless universal platform to bring settlement up to the
speed of the Internet. We offer competitive base salaries, great benefits, all
of the control in an early stage start-up, and of course, equity.

We’re looking for strong backend engineers and applied cryptographers to join
us. We’re a fun, nimble, collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make
smart decisions. We’re using Rust, Terraform and Docker, and looking for
engineers who have experience designing and developing distributed systems
with a passion for quality.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
ryanoman
Forward | Software Engineer, Product Manager, Product Designer, Technical
Program Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://goforward.com/](https://goforward.com/)

We’re on a mission to become the first healthcare system to serve a billion
people. A mission to make care accessible to those most in need by building
technology that scales. If you wake up in the morning with the same drive to
do something bigger than yourself, then you might be a fit for Forward.

We were founded in January 2016 by former executives and engineering leaders
from Google and Uber. We are funded by some of the world’s best investors and
entrepreneurs including Founder’s Fund, Khosla Ventures, First Round Capital,
Eric Schmidt (Google/Alphabet Chairman), Marc Benioff (Salesforce Founder),
Joe Lonsdale (Palantir Founder), Joshua Kushner (Oscar co-Founder) and Garrett
Camp (Uber co-Founder).

Apply now here: [https://goforward.com/jobs](https://goforward.com/jobs)

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

* C/C++ Engineer - Budapest or Europe ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4058777002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4058777002))

* QA Engineer - Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002))

* Senior Backend Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4300332002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4300332002))

* Full-Stack Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002))

Our team is given significant ownership and responsibility over projects. We
encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly challenge
ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Meet Airtame engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

~~~
x3ro
Hey, can you elaborate whether you're hiring remote beyond Denmark/Hungary?
The job descriptions don't mention it, but your first line does..

~~~
creativehandle
I applied to this company in 2016, and upon receiving their offer they
suddenly said they were no longer interested in hiring remote. So my guess is,
if you're 100% looking for remote, don't count on it with Airtame.

~~~
ProtsenkoAlex
Hey guys, We are open to a fully remote option for some of the roles. For
instance, C/C++ could be fully remote.

------
mvlope
Thinknum | Web Scraping Engineers & Account Executives | Full-Time | Onsite |
Visa Sponsorship | New York

Thinknum, alternative web data platform is looking for web scraping engineers
and account executives to join our NYC office.

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. We just closed a $11.6M round.

Web Scraping Engineer | Apply here:
[http://smrtr.io/373Br](http://smrtr.io/373Br)

Requirements:

* Passionate about Web Scraping

* Expertise in Python

* Experience with Selenium, BeautifulSoup

* Experience with HTML, Javascript, CSS

* Understanding of the DOM, ORMs

Account Executive | Apply here: [http://smrtr.io/34MQK](http://smrtr.io/34MQK)

Requirements:

* 2+ years of previous sales experience in SAAS / or B2B sales experience with demonstrated record of success

* Aggressive and capable of opening doors across clients at all levels with a proven track record of repeatable business and business processes; a proven book of business is a MUST

* Very comfortable on the phone and handling large email traffic; ready to engage customers

* Experience in selling enterprise software products, investment analysis tools or data is a plus

* Relentlessly patient and willing to deal with customers at all times of the day

* Strong motivation for best-in-class service

~~~
bbayer
Can you please share an email address? I couldn't manage to get validation
email from Smart Recruiters.

------
tormeh
Ströer Labs Berlin | Berlin | Onsite | Full time and working students

Ströer Labs Berlin is an adtech division of Ströer, an online and out-of-home
advertisement company listed on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange. Together with
teams in New Zealand and Czechia we build and run Ströer's tech platform. Our
office is centrally located near Alexanderplatz, is fully stocked with drinks
and food, and we have generous remote work policies.

We are looking for:

\- Data engineers (junior, mid, senior). We do not expect you to know
everything we would like you to, so keep that in mind while reading this. We
are looking for skills in Scala, Java, Javascript/Node/Angular/Express,
Python/Luigi, Hadoop, Flink, Kafka, HBase, Druid, Puppet, Docker and
Kubernetes. Bonus points for skills in AWS (Fargate, Kinesis, EMR, etc.) and
upcoming technologies (Rust, Typescript, Elixir, Go, etc.). Talent and
willingness to learn can compensate for lack of experience. Fluent English
required.

Send applications to tormod [at] mbr-targeting.com

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT MANAGER, CHANNELS (BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE ADVOCATE (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ROBOTICS + CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* SENIOR FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
ksr-jobs
Kickstarter | Brooklyn, NY | Full-time | ONSITE (REMOTE for the right person)
| [https://www.kickstarter.com](https://www.kickstarter.com)

Kickstarter is changing how millions of people around the world engage with
art and creativity. There’s something special about knowing your hard work and
talents are helping tens of thousands of creative projects come to life.

Software Engineer, Payments [https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/software-
engineer-payments](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/software-engineer-
payments)

Senior Security Engineer [https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/staff-security-
engineer](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/staff-security-engineer)

Senior Full Stack Engineer, Project Community
[https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer)

------
eriksol
Mixlr | Software Engineer, Product Designer | London, UK | Full-time |
[https://mixlr.com](https://mixlr.com)

Our team is excited about what we're building for live audio.

We're now looking for an experienced Ruby engineer and product designer to
help drive it to the next level.

Currently we have thousands of broadcasters —— from radio stations and
podcasters to professional sports teams —— who rely on Mixlr to distribute
live content to millions of listeners each month. There’s a great opportunity
to see your work have a real impact on a large number of audio creators.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Sinatra, Liquidsoap, jQuery, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Puppet, Terraform, AWS.

We’re a small, tight-knit bunch. Social, hard-working and heavily inclined
towards coffee, snacks and absurd sound effects. Remote-friendly for engineers
within the UK and Europe.

To find out more, check out careers.mixlr.com or apply here directly:
[https://mixlr.workable.com](https://mixlr.workable.com)

Hope to hear from you!

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, São
Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME, REMOTE |
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, React, Python, Node.js, or Ruby depending
on team. Open positions in Engineering, Infrastructure/DevOps, Data, Design,
and Marketing: [https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

~~~
sangy
do you mind sharing your email?

------
glv
First.io | Back-End Engineer | Rails/Postgres | Durham NC or Remote | Full-
time

First is a venture-funded startup at the intersection of artificial
intelligence and real estate tech. We identify when people are going to move,
and develop products to change the game for real estate professionals.

* 5+ years of developing Rails applications in production

* SQL and relational database experience (not just using a database through an ORM; Postgres a plus)

* Experience in building APIs (REST at least, GraphQL a plus)

* Generalist mindset, excited to jump into many parts of the stack to ship working software

* Clear, effective communication skills, both written and verbal

* Experience with agile practices, including TDD/BDD, continuous delivery, object oriented design, etc Comfort with asynchronous development: pull requests, chat, email, etc

* DevOps and AWS skills a plus

Read full job description and apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/1562700](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/1562700)

------
ghc
Sentenai | Boston | On-site | [https://sentenai.com](https://sentenai.com)

Are you passionate about distributed systems, functional programming and
machine learning? Sentenai is looking for experienced engineers to join our
team.

In particular, we're looking for engineers with:

\- Industry experience in Haskell, Erlang, or Rust \- Proficiency in Haskell
(>90% of our SLOC is Haskell) \- Some knowledge of time series data concepts
\- US Citizenship (customer requirement) \- Knowledge of FreeBSD a plus

Primary job responsibilities:

\- Maintaining and enhancing a large Haskell codebase \- Ensuring a high level
of code quality \- Reviewing the work of other Haskell engineers

Sentenai helps organizations successfully develop and deploy sensor-driven
AI/ML applications in challenging environments. Our data platform provides
flexible realtime data engineering capabilities, eliminating the need to
develop and deploy complex data pipelines for every project.

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@sentenai.com

------
chuck8088
DataArts | Application Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://culturaldata.org/](https://culturaldata.org/)

DataArts is a cultural arts research organization started by Pew Charitable
Trusts earlier in the decade. We are looking for an Applications Developer to
work on our PHP/MySQL/Postgres/AngularJS/Angular stack. We are currently
working to simplify our platform and scale it out on AWS. We think the ideal
candidate will have about 3 to 5 years experience writing in any language, and
at least a year of PHP and/or AngularJS.

We offer probably the best work/life balance ever, and we are now backed by
Southern Methodist University.

You can direct apply here;
[https://smu.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=MEA...](https://smu.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=MEA00000042)

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

\- Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

\- Mobile: React Native, Apollo

\- Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

\- CI: GitHub, Buildkite

\- Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
DomKM
EmbraerX Beacon | Senior Frontend Engineer (React & React Native); Senior
Backend Engineer (Clojure); Senior QA Engineer; Senior Product Designer |
REMOTE

Embraer, the third largest producer of civil aircraft, is hiring! We’re
building Beacon ([https://beacon.works](https://beacon.works)), a tool for
airlines and mechanics to manage unscheduled aircraft maintenance. This has
the potential to be a very high-value product for the aviation industry and
could make air travel better for everyone. We’re looking for a few experienced
engineers to form the initial internal engineering team.

Location: Remote (US or Brazil)

Tech: React, React Native, GraphQL, Clojure, Postgres, AWS/GCP

Apply (Engineering): Please email your resume to dom at beacon dot works

Apply (Design):
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1284800922/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1284800922/)

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

At Feature Labs, we’re building automation technology to make machine learning
easier to use. We work on many unique and important machine learning
challenges with a focus on making sure machine learning isn’t just a
theoretical endeavor but has a real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series E company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

* Development experience with OMS/trading

Drop a note to robert.balousek+jun19 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
tpshapescale
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)

San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time Hiring | 3D Computer Vision ▪ Sr EE ▪
Sr Data Scientist ▪ Sr ME ▪ Sr Backend ▪ Sr iOS App & Web Developer ▪ and more
| $120K-170K + equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We are looking to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the
software and hardware, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding
arm. On the computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

All open roles:
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)

Interested in hearing more? Reach out to careers@shapescale.com for more
information

------
kleskjr
Industrial Analytics IA, Berlin, Germany | Data Scientist | Onsite | Full-time
| [https://www.industrial-analytics.io/](https://www.industrial-analytics.io/)

We are looking for a Data Scientist to join our small but yet fast growing
company. You will work with a team of experienced engineers and data
scientists taking the challenge to change the world of machine monitoring. You
will deal with some big data from the industrial processing world, creating
detection and prediction models.

Your profile:

\- Engineering, Physics, Math, CS background desired

\- Experience with numerical computing languages (e.g., Julia, Python, Matlab)

\- Strong experience with various machine learning algorithms

You will have the opportunity to:

\- be part of a small team (~10 people) with flat hierarchy

\- perform research and experiment with new machine-learning techniques

\- surf in the Internet of Things

\- have a flexible working time

Submit your application or inquiry to: info [at] industrial-analytics [dot] io

------
elbasti
Súper | [https://www.superseguros.mx](https://www.superseguros.mx) | Mexico
City, Mexico | Senior Engineer (Phoenix/Elixir)| Full time | ONSITE

At Súper we build earthquake, health and life insurance that doesn't suck.
Instant payments, no claims, super simple.

The job: We're hiring our first full-time engineer. Current version of the app
was built by the founders. You will have free rein to build software however
you like. This means you need to be very good and can operate in a vacuum. You
should enjoy getting things done and extremely tight feedback/coupling with
the founding team.

Pay: Top of market.

Requirements: Experience building software in Elixir/Erlang. This could be as
a hobby/side project, but in that case you should have 5+ years professional
development experience (in any language).

Apply:

Email me at sebastian@superseguros.mx

------
bydefault
AlphaSense ([https://alpha-sense.com](https://alpha-sense.com)) | New York, NY
| Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE

What We Do: AlphaSense is used by the largest, fastest-growing companies in
the world. Powered by AI technology and leveraging advances in Natural
Language Processing and Machine Learning, AlphaSense is a revolutionary search
engine that delivers superior results—helping agile teams make better
strategic decisions and gain a competitive edge.

Roles \- Machine Learning Engineer - AI Researcher \- Dev Ops Engineer \- Full
Stack Engineer \- Senior Software Engineer \- Site Reliability Engineer \- iOS
Engineer \- More

You can see all of our open roles here: [https://alpha-
sense.com/careers#positions](https://alpha-sense.com/careers#positions)

------
pntech
Precision Nutrition | Front End / Back End Developers | Remote

Precision Nutrition helps people transform their lives through expert
coaching, ongoing support, and guided mentorship. Our team builds and supports
tools for our coaches and clients to help facilitate transformative change and
learning.

Tech stack: Ember.js, Ruby/Rails, Postgresql, Some Elixir/Phoenix

Our whole company is remote.. and we're awesome :slightly_smiling_face:

We're looking for Front End and Back End Developers.
[https://www.precisionnutrition.com/front-end-
developer](https://www.precisionnutrition.com/front-end-developer)
[https://www.precisionnutrition.com/senior-backend-
developer](https://www.precisionnutrition.com/senior-backend-developer)

------
marksb
SAF Platform | Full Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time | www.safplatform.com

SAF Platform builds software that digitizes the workflow of alternative
investments for institutional investors and asset managers. Our mission is to
give our clients control over the investment process through the use of our
platform. We are a growing company with leadership that has a track record of
success. Our company is based out of NYC, but our engineering team is 100%
remote. We currently have engineers based in North America, South America and
Europe.

Full Stack Engineer - [https://bit.ly/2TqxdFv](https://bit.ly/2TqxdFv)

We are currently looking for mid-to-senior engineers that are based out of the
Americas. See above job description for more information.

* Ruby, Rails, JS, React

* Docker, Git, and CircleCI

* AWS

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is looking for a senior or mid-level Clojure developer to join our
team. At Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work
together to manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and
ClojureScript. We work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair
programming is important to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge.
We expect candidates to be located within North America. Email
jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area:

1\. Full-time, remote (or local) developer | $95k-$250k driven by what you
bring to the company.

2\. Full-time (local) Product Manager | $150k - $250k.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

\----------------------------------------------

1\. Developer/Architect:

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java. We
are currently a team of 11 in 8 countries.

\----------------------------------------------

2\. Product Manager:

If you have domain expertise in enterprise wide data processing read on:

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks. Of course
our core technology has much wider application.

We are looking for an EXPERIENCED product manager who groks the potential of
our technology and is strong enough to wrangle a wide range of product
opportunities, customer requests, and a globally distributed experienced
development team.

\----------------------------------------------

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

------
calhat
Spill | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.spill.chat/](https://www.spill.chat/) We're a mental health
startup on a mission to bring the benefits of therapy to everyone. We offer
message-based therapy for workplaces and universities.

We work with some brilliant companies including Monzo and Rightmove, as well
as two Universities, and we are backed by great VC's including Passion Capital
and Seedcamp.

You can read a little about our culture here: [https://medium.com/spill-
stories](https://medium.com/spill-stories)

We're currently hiring software engineer #3 at Spill. You can get in touch via
email at calvin@spill.chat. Thanks!

Tech Stack: React, React-Native, Node.js

------
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | Product Engineer / Full Stack Engineer | 110 - 160k USD / 0.01 -
0.25% | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

About Us

At Privacy.com we've reimagined the way consumers and businesses buy online by
creating a one click checkout experience everywhere online - all while
protecting our customers' financial information by making unique and ephemeral
payment card numbers.

We're a small venture-backed company looking to expand our team to keep pace
with our growth. We're nimble, product-focused, and working on a multitude of
interesting technical challenges across payment processing, fraud detection,
scale, and predictive analytics.

Roles

Product Engineer

As a Product Engineer at Privacy.com, you'll work at the intersection of
design and engineering to build effective and delightful experiences. You have
a strong desire to understand the needs of the user and enjoy collaborating
with teams across the company on building and shipping products. You'll be
working primarily with Javascript (AngularJS, React Native) and SASS/CSS on a
variety of platforms including web, mobile and browser extensions.

More Info: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/566489-product-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/566489-product-engineer)

Full Stack Engineer

As a full stack engineer at Privacy.com, you're just as comfortable working
with Javascript promises as you are with multiprocessing in python. You'll
have the opportunity to work on a variety of projects and languages, ranging
from our browser extensions to our real-time financial transaction processing
engine.

More Info: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/307492-full-
stack-...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/307492-full-stack-
engineer)

Apply through AngeList or shoot us an email to jobs@privacy.com

------
odonnellryan
Luma Consulting |North Bergen, NJ| | Remote | General Assistant / Junior
Developer

[https://luma.im/](https://luma.im/)

Hi HN!

I am looking for an assistant to help me with financial reporting and
programming projects. Most of the work is with Python so experience there is a
plus. Core job duties will be assisting with drafting financial reports for a
Family Office, but that isn’t full time and we will have a lot of
opportunities for growth.

Perks: Remote. I give employees the opportunity to learn on the job. For 20%
of their time they can work on anything they like. I will also assist you as I
am able with certs or courses.

Starting at $20/hr (can be contractor or on the books).

Email your resume to: ryan (at) luma.im

~~~
vsevols
Hello! I am interested to participate in your projects.

My CV: [https://zety.com/mycv/vsevols](https://zety.com/mycv/vsevols) Samples
of my code: \- year 2013, server(gate) REST->XMPP:
[https://github.com/vsevols/VkXmppGate](https://github.com/vsevols/VkXmppGate)

\- year 2019, small utility for time-tracker log convertation:
[https://github.com/vsevols/TomatoAgg](https://github.com/vsevols/TomatoAgg)

------
skmcneill13
Paperspace (YCW15)| Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Paperspace is a high-performance cloud computing and ML development platform
for building, training, and deploying machine learning models. Tens of
thousands of individuals, startups and enterprises use Paperspace to iterate
faster and collaborate on intelligent, real-time prediction engines.

We're hiring for a few roles, and we'd love to connect if you're interested!

• C++/QT Engineer

• DevOps Engineer

• Frontend Engineer

• Senior Frontend Engineer

• Fullstack Engineer

• Developer Evangelist (AI & Machine Learning)

Want to learn more? View all job descriptions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace](https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace) or you
can email ops@paperspace.com with any questions!

~~~
elbear
Hi. I looked on lever and saw that only the frontend roles are open to remote.
Can you confirm this? I'd be interested in the fullstack role.

~~~
skmcneill13
Hey - yes indeed. Remote welcome - I can update that! Feel free to apply via
our Lever job site.

~~~
orara
I hope the C++/Qt role is also Remote welcome. Just sent in my application for
the same.

------
murrayh
Acusensus | Software Engineers | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://www.acusensus.com/](https://www.acusensus.com/)

We want to reduce traffic fatalities and injuries caused by distracted
driving. Come help!! Check out the website for the office address and media
videos if you're into those things.

The technologies we are currently using includes AWS, C#, C++, Python, Ubuntu,
darknet, docker.

We're ONSITE but we do work flexibly. e.g. I work from home 2 days a week.

Send me an email! murray@acusensus.com. I love reading code. If you have some
code that you are able to share, send it to me! I will read it and send back
any commentary that pops into my head.

~~~
Schwolop
That is a great mission, and it's awesome to see it happening in Melbourne!
I'll keep an eye on you guys... :-)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, run on AWS, and are moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
rjkeck2
Marlo | Software Engineer - Backend | Full-Time ($90-120k) | ONSITE / REMOTE |
Boston, MA | [https://getmarlo.com](https://getmarlo.com)

At Marlo, we are building software tools to bring meetings into the 21st
century. From our Net Meeting Score algorithm to diagnose unproductive
meetings to NLP models giving custom recommendations for meeting facilitators,
we are shipping exciting new features to our customers every week. We are
looking for a full-time backend developer to join us in our quest to make
meetings the best they've ever been.

What You'll Do

-Work directly with the CTO on building new features for our many microservices

-Develop new endpoints and backend functionality for our web applications

-Build for reliability and uptime as we quickly scale our product to thousands of users

-Have the opportunity to work on infrastructure, DevOps, and/or data pipelining if interested

About You

-You love learning. You enjoy experimenting with new technology, including areas with which you might not have experience with yet.

-You have experience in Python web development. Our entire stack is Python-based (Django and Flask) and we want to make sure you can hit the ground running.

-You feel comfortable working as a full-time contributor and can be successful with significant autonomy.

-You want to rid the world of meetings that suck.

Why Marlo?

As Marlo originated out of the MS/MBA program at Harvard, the team has a solid
technical base on top of significant business talent. We will always be an
innovation-focused organization and will continue to build the best software
tools to quantify and improve the meeting space. If you're interested in
joining a fast-growing startup that will change the way people view meetings,
Marlo is the place for you!

Apply here: [https://angel.co/l/2gU2rq](https://angel.co/l/2gU2rq) or apply
directly by emailing your GitHub link or a piece of interesting code to info
(at) getmarlo (dot) com

------
benjamindavy
[https://teads.com](https://teads.com) | Software Engineer, Data Engineer,
Data Scientist, Devops + more | Java, Scala, JS | Montpellier, Paris - FRANCE
| Full-Time, ONSITE, relocation assistance About us: Teads was created in 2011
in the south of France in Montpellier. We were the first to offer OutStream
Video Advertising formats, allowing you to keep the Web free AND enjoyable for
everyone. We have united and empowered the best publishers in the world and
distribute ads to over 1.5bn people every month within professionally-produced
content.

Our engineering team brings together more than a hundred talented individuals
(feature teams) that tackle great back-end and machine learning challenges as
well as ambitious web and mobile projects. Our infra is hosted on AWS (3
regions, 1500 instances).

Our stack includes Java, Scala, Spark, React, Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, Go,
etc. ([https://stackshare.io/teads/teads](https://stackshare.io/teads/teads)).
But, we're not only looking for people with experience in these!

For more info, you can check our blog
[https://engineering.teads.tv](https://engineering.teads.tv) and our job
offers [https://www.teads.com/teads-
careers/#careers](https://www.teads.com/teads-careers/#careers) Have a great
day :)

~~~
himanshu_02hn
can you refer me? email id?

------
shashikumar
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | Full-time employment | 75 paid
vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue __vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
flakeparadigm
Learnosity | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://learnosity.com/company/careers/](https://learnosity.com/company/careers/)

Learnosity is an Education-focused software company and our products are used
to power learning for millions of students around the world. We provide edtech
companies the building blocks for interactive learning tools and assessments,
allowing them to focus on what makes them unique instead of reinventing the
wheel.

We are looking for:

\- Back End Engineer: Analytics Team - Our customers deliver tens of millions
of tests and activities every month. Our mission is to make this data
accessible and more valuable to our customers through our back end & front end
Analytics APIs. (PHP, Symfony, Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Redshift,
AWS)
[https://learnosity.workable.com/j/CE0F2F5811](https://learnosity.workable.com/j/CE0F2F5811)

\- Full Stack Engineer: Internal Apps Team - We build applications that allow
us and our customers to manage their Learnosity playform and provide the data,
tools, and services our customers and colleagues need to solve problems and
excel at their tasks. (PHP, Symfony, JavaScript, TypeScript, Vue.js, Scala,
Play, Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS)
[https://learnosity.workable.com/j/F5A52EA61B](https://learnosity.workable.com/j/F5A52EA61B)

------
humanhunt
MakerSights | Lead: Data Science + Senior: Fullstack, Frontend, and Backend
Engineers | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE (1)MakerSights uses real
consumer input to enable world-class brands to decide what products they
manufacture and sell. (2) We're a profitable, 28-person startup, based in SF's
beautiful Jackson Square and we're going to double headcount and revenue this
year. (3) Daily we work with the most exciting client-brands in the world and
help them save millions of dollars, including Levi's, Madewell, All birds,
Chinola, Hoka One One and more!

We are the product decision platform for retail, bridging the gap between what
brands think consumers want and what consumers purchase. Aligned with the
retail calendar, MakerSights’ AI-driven technology partners with product
teams, informing and de-risking decision-making – across early-stage
concepting, line planning, and go-to-market – before resources are committed.

Data Science: [https://grnh.se/334cd2772](https://grnh.se/334cd2772)
Fullstack: [https://grnh.se/55971d322](https://grnh.se/55971d322) Backend:
[https://grnh.se/7d2c45c42](https://grnh.se/7d2c45c42) Frontend:
[https://grnh.se/40bd7c3e2](https://grnh.se/40bd7c3e2)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand & Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam | Fulltime | ONSITE |
Visa/Work Permit + Relocation assistance |
[https://jobs.nimblehq.co/](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of passionate software engineers, product managers and designers
that enjoy building outstanding web and mobile applications.

Millions of people use our apps. We work for companies of all sizes; from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 enterprises. We take a collaborative and
product development approach, creating custom software that people will love
to use and solving our clients' problems so that they can focus on what they
do best - better.

\- Senior Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-
developer-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-developer-1)

\- Senior Android Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-
developer-201906](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-developer-201906)

\- Senior iOS Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-
developer-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-developer-1)

\- Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-1)

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | Senior Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE or on-
site at HQ in Birmingham, AL |
[https://www.fleetio.com/careers](https://www.fleetio.com/careers)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a
hot market and we’re leading the charge.

Your work will be heavily focused toward high level, high impact areas. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Designers to plan, design, and
implement some of our more complex features. You’ll have a strong voice in the
development and planning processes. You'll be joining a tight-knit team that's
used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That said, we have lives
outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-friendly company that
is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of equity but old enough to
be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap, Postgres and Heroku - currently
on Rails 5.1 and strive to keep our frameworks and libraries up to date.

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, 100% coverage of health and
dental insurance, strong remote working culture, professional development
budget

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/183C8EE373](https://www.workable.com/j/183C8EE373)

------
claytonjy
PsiKick | Data Scientist | Ann Arbor, MI | Full-time, ONSITE

PsiKick in an industrial internet-of-things (IIOT) company that creates
energy-harvesting batteryless sensors to monitor industrial equipment like
steam traps and motors. Our founders have invented the lowest-power wake-up
radios on the market, and we complement that IP with a full-stack solution
spanning hardware, software, and analytics. We've got amazing investors and a
long runway, so now we're taking time to build a platform that will scale to
millions of sensors.

I'm looking for a Data Scientist to join me in our Ann Arbor office as the
second member of the Data team. We're working to detect and predict state
changes in the equipment we monitor. I'm focusing on the data infrastructure
and pipeline currently and need help with the algorithmic state detection and
building tools to help analysts annotate our data as efficiently as possible.
I'm particularly interested in applicants with a background in signal
processing or applied mathematics.

I work primarily in Python (numpy/pandas/etc), with some R (tidyverse, Shiny),
and deploy to AWS with Docker (ECS, EKS).

This role should be posted in the next week or so. In the meantime, checkout
our careers page at
[https://www.psikick.com/careers/](https://www.psikick.com/careers/) and email
me at clayton dot yochum at psikick dot com.

------
esthercrawford
Squad (YC W18) | Android / iOS Engineers | Full-Time | San Francisco | REMOTE
| [https://squadapp.io](https://squadapp.io) Squad is a new way to communicate
with your friends––sharing screens and chatting live on video together. It’s
the next best thing to hanging out IRL. Our novel approach makes screen time
more connective and collaborative for Gen Z.

Our mission is to reduce loneliness by bringing people together to engage in
meaningful and fun experiences.

We are a distributed team with a hub in San Francisco. You’ll be implementing
fun and engaging features to delight our growing user base. You will be deeply
involved in the design process, and own features from conception to roll out.

\- Android:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA..).

\- iOS:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA..).

We’re a creative, diverse and fast-moving team that’s passionate about
building the future of social communication. If you are driven by ownership
and impact, we’d love to hear from you! Feel free to ping me directly with any
questions at esther@squadapp.io

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer / Systems Engineer | San Francisco, CA|
Full Time & REMOTE

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering and across the organization. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Software Developers (particularly frontend folks!) as
well as Systems Engineers focus on cloud based infrastructure & ops. Our
engineering team is about half based in our San Francisco office and half
remote, at the moment we're focused on adding some folks in the home office
(though the Systems Engineer role is open to REMOTE). Tech stack is
AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of people that
really value working closely with product, customer-experience, and users.
Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm always happy to chat with people
about healthcare, startups, whatever. Contact info's in profile.

------
nerevu_jobs
Nerevu Group | Data Analyst & Backend Development Intern | Peoria, IL | Onsite
(Remote Possible) | Part Time

Nerevu Group is a data analytics and software startup headquartered in Peoria,
Illinois that gives organizations a 360° view of their customer. By analyzing
user interactions, we help businesses better engage and retain their
customers. This leads to improved conversion rates, higher customer
satisfaction, and increased recurring revenue. We’ve worked with
intergovernmental organizations, non-profits, and private corporations.

Are you interested in working at a startup? Do you want your job to offer you
impactful and novel challenges to solve every day?

Nerevu Group is hiring for a Data Analyst & Backend Development Intern in
Peoria, Illinois (remote possible). Nerevu Interns will work on client project
deliverables and also play a key role in creating internal tools, products,
and services. You will be part of a growing team that is focused on support,
co-learning, creativity, and growth. You’ll enjoy working with Nerevu if
you’re an unabashed data enthusiast, not one for the status quo ("that's the
way we've always done it" isn't in your vocabulary), or want help build a
company from the ground up.

More info & apply:
[https://nerevu.workable.com/jobs/1045003](https://nerevu.workable.com/jobs/1045003)

------
zume
Zume Inc. | Senior Fullstack Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://zume.com/](https://zume.com/)

The Company: Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and
well-being on the planet. To achieve our objective, we must facilitate the
provision of wholesome, affordable food on a global scale and in a sustainable
manner. We are meeting this challenge by providing an end-to-end, scalable
platform that reduces the time and distance between clean food sources and
dense population centers, using cutting-edge automation and transportation
logistics. By developing better tools and processes, we can feed people
healthier, sustainably-grown food, delivered fresh and free from chemical
stabilization.

The Role: Zume needs experienced technology leaders to help build, improve,
and scale our products. You will own the delivery of major features that
enable a complex logistics machine to run smoothly and flawlessly, to the
delight of Zume’s customers. Shipping these features will require good
communication with all stakeholders and solid judgement about how to architect
code to both ship quickly and handle changes in the future.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume/jobs/4108466002?utm_source...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume/jobs/4108466002?utm_source=zume)

------
lyrasishiring
LYRASIS | DevOps Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time

Do you have experience with open-source technologies and like to help users
resolve their technical problems? Do you have experience with library
technology and are excited to help libraries further their mission? Are you
looking for a remote position?

LYRASIS is seeking a Devops Engineer who will be responsible for bringing up
new client sites, improving existing devops infrastructure, contributing back
to open source projects and providing technical support to our open source
cloud-based hosting clients, in particular Islandora (v7 and v8) and Library
Simplified.

Library Simplified is an open-source e-book content aggregator developed for
public library use by the New York Public Library. It aggregates content from
a library’s e-book vendors, integrates with the libray’s ILS for patron
access, and provides access to open ebook content. It provides all this
content to library patrons for checkout and download via a mobile app called
SimplyE.

Islandora is an open-source, community-driven and -supported digital asset
management platform. It captures digital items (photos, newspapers, books,
journals, video, etc.) and their corresponding metadata and provides access to
them over the web.

If you are interested you can find more details and apply here:
[https://lyrasis.isolvedhire.com/jobs/66615.html](https://lyrasis.isolvedhire.com/jobs/66615.html)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Mobile Developer and Customer Success | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime,
Onsite | [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (15 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to convert text content into video. We've
found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing teams from lots
of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting search, NLP,
artificial intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical
challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

\- Mobile developer (react native): we haven't built a mobile app before, so
this is a great chance to work on something really greenfield. You'll set up
the whole architecture, decide which tools we use, how we release updates, and
drive the direction of our mobile platform!
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/B2928CA74B?viewed=true](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/B2928CA74B?viewed=true)

\- Customer Success Lead: Provide expert guidance to help our 15,000 monthly
active users, wow our Enterprise clients with timely, white-glove customer
service, and maintain and expand our education materials. Grow the customer
success department from one to a full team - lots of growth potential.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/36D2D6F760?viewed=true](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/36D2D6F760?viewed=true)

------
dl_ctc
CTC (Chicago Trading) | Python Engineers | Full Time | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Are you someone who wants to challenge your skills with quantitative problems
in combination with your software expertise? Do you love working with state-
of-the-art data science techniques? You would stay on top of current and new
technology such as Python3, Dask, Flask, and Jupyter as it relates to your
role making an impactful contribution to the firm. On our team, you will have
the opportunity to work closely with multiple groups throughout the
organization including quant, platform services, and operations teams. This
role gives you the chance to work in a collaborative setting sharing your
ideas, while also gaining knowledge from fellow teammates.

About CTC: Chicago Trading Company is a proprietary trading firm founded in
1995.

Back then we did all our business on Chicago's noisy exchanges. Today our
teams work primarily in our own space -- a former trading floor that's now a
busy hive of collaboration where our traders, quants, technologists and
operations teams work together to solve the toughest problems our markets have
to offer. We hold each other to the highest standards - in our effort, our
ingenuity, and our integrity.

[http://www.chicagotrading.com/positions/python-developer-
val...](http://www.chicagotrading.com/positions/python-developer-valuation-
infrastructure-group)

------
eagsalazar2
Blackbird Studios | Sr Fullstack Developer | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote
| US Citizens Only | Contract to hire

Blackbird Studios is a full service digital product studio. We specialize in a
holistic approach to launching new software products inspired by Human
Centered Design and Lean UX. We partner with top innovation and design firms
(like IDEO) to bring startup best practices in launching ambitious new
products into market. Our teams include CTO consulting, Software Development,
UX/UI, team building, and Product Management. We work with large and small
companies/startups on projects ranging from 1-6 months with 2-7 people on each
project.

We build full stack web, mobile, IoT, physical installations, etc. Our
favorite stack is React, React Native, GraphQL, and Rails. We also use a wide
range of other tech as needed since we face a pretty diverse set of
challenges. Recent and upcoming examples: Elixir/Phoenix, .Net, Native
iOS/Swift, Native Android/Kotlin.

Working at Blackbird is very different from larger product companies. We
operate in very strategic relationships with our clients and partners which
gives us all a unique opportunity every few months to deep dive into a new
interesting understanding of our client's business and build ground up new
apps where everyone is making major and early contributions. It is very
satisfying and fun work!

We are looking for Senior and Lead Fullstack Developers excited about building
great software products, who are great teammates, and who are passionate about
continuously refining best practices for creating successful digital products.
Experience in dev team leadership, new product development, collaboration with
business and design stakeholders, and consulting experience are all a huge
plus. Specific skills ideally include our favorite stack (at least very
interested in learning) plus (nice to have) expertise in one of .NET/C#,
iOS/Swift, or Android/Kotlin. We work remotely but occasional travel to San
Francisco and other locations is part of the job for project kickoffs and
other critical collaboration phases or meetings.

Interested? We want to hear from you! Please send resume/CV or LinkedIn to
jobs@blackbird.us. I am a founder so ask me anything! If there are other
aspects of what we do that interest you definitely still hit me up!

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist? BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform
that offers investors opportunities using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot
exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat currencies. Across
the globe, and particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open
accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong to active users.

Effectively, BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and
professional and retail traders the ability to speculate on the price of
Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk, with other market participants on a
level playing field. Our platform was developed by ex-bankers who were (and
are) well-versed in computer science, financial engineering, and traditional
finance. BitMEX launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to become one of
the most important marketplaces in the crypto space.

Our hottest positions are listed below. Please apply if you are interested in
learning more. For questions, reach out to people@bitmex.com

Senior Data Eng- [https://grnh.se/f602ee3a2](https://grnh.se/f602ee3a2) Senior
PM, Web - [https://grnh.se/a43b96db2](https://grnh.se/a43b96db2) API Engineer
- [https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222)

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (all levels, full stack), Software Engineering
Managers/Directors | ONSITE | Boston, MA, USA |
[https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Check out this interview with our CEO from Rapid 2019 to learn about how we
are changing the game with our new software offering, Blacksmith:
[https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-
greg-m...](https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-greg-mark-on-
ai-in-3d-printing/)

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
nathanbsa
BuySellAds ([https://buysellads.com](https://buysellads.com)) | Fully REMOTE
(US timezones strongly preferred)

We’re looking for an integration engineer with ad tech experience who wants to
make ad tech a little less crappy

About us: BuySellAds operates the largest self-serve advertising marketplace
on the web. We're an adtech company empowering publishers and advertisers to
connect more efficiently. Don’t let the "adtech" part scare you away: our
mission is to help publishers better monetize their sites so they can spend
their time focusing on what they care about (their content!) rather than
selling ads. We leverage tech to help broker these sales, and attempt to
distance ourselves from the shady world of advertising that existed before.

Dribbble, CodingHorror.com, NPR, and The Atlantic are just some of the sites
who we’re able to help make more money - connecting them with advertisers like
Adobe, Microsoft Azure, Slack, Digital Ocean, and Atlassian who are all able
to expand their reach through us.

We are a fully distributed/remote team, with 49 people spread out across 25
cities in 5 countries. We primarily use Rails and React, with a smattering of
Go and PHP, but seek to hire developers who are language agnostic and are more
interested in shipping quality code than bikeshedding it.

Interested? Send an email to dev+q2@buysellads.com (or ping me directly,
firstname@) with some details on your background and what interests you about
working with us.

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE (US only)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring engineers for web (Javascript + Flow, Node, React), iOS
(Objective-C, Swift), and Android.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
chrisrhoden
RadioPublic PBC | Sr Full-Stack Web Developer | Boston, MA and Anywhere |
Full-Time | REMOTE

Join us in creating a delightful consumer podcast experience that is scalable,
beautiful and of exceptional quality. We want to create something that
listeners and podcasters love and recommend to their friends. Learn more about
why RadioPublic is a great place to work.

We're looking for someone to join our team working on our Website and APIs.

You'll have the opportunity to influence the technical and product decisions
at an early stage company that's rethinking radio. You'll work directly with
members of the founding team, industry veterans who started RadioPublic after
years at PRX, and add your own expertise to the conversation. You'll shape the
future of podcasts by helping to craft an exceptional experience for our apps
and on the web, and construct world class tools for producers to reach their
listeners and build a sustainable business.

Stack: React, Redux, AWS Lambda (using Typescript & Node), Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, and ElasticSearch, CSS, HTML, XML, XSLT

Our tech-team is fully distributed. We're only set up to handle employees in
the US right now, but will try to work something out for an exceptional
candidate.

Apply:
[https://radiopublic.workable.com/j/A37DB50D2E](https://radiopublic.workable.com/j/A37DB50D2E)
or email chris@radiopublic.com

------
ddispaltro
Goodcover | REMOTE (US based) | Senior Software Engineer | SF, CA | FULL-TIME

Goodcover is building an insurer with the radical idea: We give unused premium
back to the customer. We are starting in California with Renters insurance. We
are looking to expand engineering and will be launching this year.

We are looking for someone senior who can hit the ground running. We are a
pragmatic functional shop, who develops entirely in Scala, including the
frontend (Scalajs).

Email me if you’re interested. Dan AT goodcover dot com I’d love to hear from
you!

------
hn_hqo
HqO | Software Engineers, UI/UX | Boston, MA | Onsite |
[https://www.hqo.co](https://www.hqo.co)

What we do: A tenant experience (TeX) platform that connects people to places,
experiences, and each other. Aka the app for your building.

We're well funded and are active in over 20 million sq. feet of property.

Our stack is mostly JS with React Native + React on the frontend and a new
Node.js/TypeScript/GraphQL backend. We've got amazing work/life balance and
are looking for senior engineers to keep raising the bar and help
revolutionize an age-old industry.

Shoot me your resumes/questions. Email in profile.

Backend Engineers: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/0s1ByARDjq/Back-End-
Enginee...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/0s1ByARDjq/Back-End-
Engineer?referrer=20190301164009QPYRPR9O6O5UIE3N)

Frontend Engineers: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/xulftv47ax/Front-End-
Engine...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/xulftv47ax/Front-End-
Engineer?referrer=20190301164037LOMAR2PBCQ81QAPH)

UI/UX: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/JfW73j99yr/UXUI-
Designer?re...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/JfW73j99yr/UXUI-
Designer?referrer=20190301164129JFPVUQ8HOH1XLXGP)

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces. Our products
include a smart cities platform, Link (such as LinkNYC), Transit, Connect
Communities, and programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern JavaScript (ES6), React, Python, Go, Docker, Scala,
Swift, Ansible, AWS Services, Android, iOS, and more.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Smart Cities Platform
      * Senior Software Engineer, Smart Cities Platform
      * Senior Software Engineer, Transit
      * Staff Software Engineering, Smart Cities Platform
      * Senior Software Engineering, Front End
      * Senior Software Engineer, Smart Cities Client Experience
      * Technical Lead, AdTech
      * Technical Lead, Ad Products
      * Technical Lead, Fleet Manager
      * Graphic Designer (Marketing)
      * VP of Sales (Place Exchange)
      * Director, Business Development (Place Exchange)
    

You can see some of our open roles here:
[https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs](https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs)

If you're generally interested in smart cities or you see a role on the list
that you're interested in, feel free to reach out to me at matt.joseph [ at ]
intersection.com with "Hacker News" in the subject.

------
ngokli
Cignition | Software Engineer: Full-Stack/Generalist; Game Dev | San Mateo,
CA, USA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Cignition is an growing education startup that is passionate about blending
the arts and sciences of gameplay, teaching, and neuroscience to create
immersive learning experiences for children. Our game, FogStone Isle, is loved
by teachers, parents, and children. We are also rolling out an online micro-
tutoring service (currently in trials in low-income schools). We believe in
the importance of measuring the efficacy of our offerings, with a focus on
improving students' conceptual understanding.

We are looking for a software engineer to take over a mixture of backend
development, web development, data analysis, and AWS/GCP dev ops. There will
also be some machine learning in the near future. Basically, we need someone
with good software fundamentals and the ability to pick up whatever is needed
(our stack is currently Python/Flask/MongoDB, though you would get to decide
future directions).

This is to replace me as I head back to grad school. Our other engineer is
primarily focused on game development, though he is super-sharp and shares the
load for non-game work as well.

We are also looking for another game dev. Our game uses the Unity engine.

Contact: jobs@cignition.com [https://cignition.com](https://cignition.com)

~~~
ngokli
FYI: We are currently a small team, and you would often work directly with
everyone else: the CEO, marketing, teacher/tutor relations, and product/game
design folks. You'd get to help define the vision for our products and
company.

Please ask any questions you may have!

------
Joe8Bit
Permutive (YCS14) | London | Onsite | Full-Time

Permutive is building a platform for edge computing, first tackling problems
in the ad-tech ecosystem. We can 5x our customers revenues while making their
end-users privacy an order of magnitude better, by keeping data on their
devices. Our platform bursts to 1+ million events a second, and our SDKs run
on 1+ billion devices a month. We're currently 14 in engineering.

Functional programming and strong type systems are at the heart of our
engineering philosophy.

We're hiring for lots of roles, a few of which are

• Software Engineer (Machine Learning)

• Mobile Engineer (iOS)

• Software Engineer (Backend/Scala)

• Software Engineer (Elm)

• Software Engineer (Data/Scala)

• Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

* Lead Product Designer

* Product Manager(s)

[https://medium.com/permutive](https://medium.com/permutive)
[https://github.com/permutive](https://github.com/permutive)

#Stack: Scala (functional), Haskell, Elm, TypeScript, Swift, Docker,
Kubernetes, Kafka, Google Cloud, Apache Beam

Apply: [https://permutive.workable.com](https://permutive.workable.com) or
email talent@permutive.com

------
darrinlange
Interos Solutions, Inc. | Full Stack Sr. Software Engineer (Haskell) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | Arlington, VA or Menlo Park CA Interos Solutions, Inc. is a
fast-growing venture backed company with an AI-driven SaaS application that
delivers our commercial and government customers insights into their ever-
changing business ecosystems. The core of our platform is the compilation,
analysis and visualization of dynamically changing big data collected across
open source, proprietary and public data sources. To accelerate our growth, we
are building our team of Haskell engineers, data analysts, data scientists,
UI/UX professionals and product managers. We are committed to building a world
class product organization that leverages tools like Haskell and latest
machine learning techniques to achieve outsized results as individuals and as
a team. Summary

You will design, code, implement and maintain both front-end and back-end
technologies. You will have room to shape your work and have an outsized
impact on our product and our culture. We're looking for engineers who relish
solving the hard-technical and analytics challenges and diving into the subtle
details that make products amazing. Being part of and leading an innovative
engineering team, you'll need solid hands-on experience in Haskell as well as
web technologies and databases. Experience with machine learning, big data and
cloud infrastructure are a plus.

[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html)

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
jrickert
The Dictionary Project | Full Stack Web Developer, IT Administrator |
Charlestone, SC | Full-time, ONSITE

The Dictionary Project is a 501(c) (3) nonprofit organization whose mission is
to assist all students in becoming good writers, active readers, creative
thinkers, and resourceful learners by providing them with their own personal
dictionary. The dictionaries are a gift to each student to use at school and
at home for years to come.

We're looking for an in-house developer to join a small team of 2-3 (plus some
outside consultants) to help us with our rebuild of our website and its
backend API and database, which helps us track donations and sponsorships
around the country. We want to have everything moved over to a modern software
stack following current best practices that will make our applications
maintainable for years to come. There are plenty more projects on the horizon
as well.

We're currently building with a Typescript/Angular frontend, a .NET Core/SQL
Server backend, and a PHP/Magento website/storefront.

You'd also be responsible for IT administration in our small office.

Pay range is $80k-100k DOE.

For a more detailed description and to apply, visit
[https://www.dictionaryproject.org/jobs/](https://www.dictionaryproject.org/jobs/).
You can also email me directly for anything at josh {at} joshrickert.com.

------
steven-compass
LetsCompass | Front end developer | San Francisco / Boston / Remote | pre-
product: [https://www.letscompass.com/](https://www.letscompass.com/)

We are a startup that is delivering transformative lead-generation and lead-
enhancement solutions, as well as other point-solutions based on web scraping.
We have a highly effective dynamic web scraper, with a focus on delivering
customizable data sets to build and enhance sales leads. We believe that sales
teams should be focused on selling - our product finds leads and automates the
prospecting process, so sales teams can focus on what they do best.

We want to turn the sales process on its head. Instead of acquiring cheap /
unreliable leads, and relying on an army of salespeople to prospect and
qualify those targets, clients can use our software to set prospecting
parameters from the start. That way, sales professionals can find the exact
leads they want, and never prospect again.

We are hiring a front end dev to rebuild an outdated, existing front end for
our new back end. We have repositioned our web scraper from a price comparison
chrome plugin (linked above) to serve a more robust function as a lead
generation tool. You would be integral in redesigning the front end for our
new product!

Thanks for reading, please apply here if interested!

[https://angel.co/company/compass-20/jobs/569223-front-end-
en...](https://angel.co/company/compass-20/jobs/569223-front-end-engineer)

------
tg3
Sparkswap (YC S18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://sparkswap.com](https://sparkswap.com)

Sparkswap is the first cryptocurrency exchange built on Lightning Network
atomic swaps. For the first time, it’s possible to make instant trades between
blockchains while keeping custody of your assets. We’ve built a new and better
way to trade cryptocurrency - one that doesn’t require you to deposit your
funds on an exchange and expose them to loss or theft.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sparkswap](https://www.keyvalues.com/sparkswap)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/9203c802-2083-4658-b23c-f904...](https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/9203c802-2083-4658-b23c-f9043dc54ec3?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/893c6338-fae3-466b-b1ef-
aae6...](https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/893c6338-fae3-466b-b1ef-
aae6fc8aad9b?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Golang, gRPC, MongoDB, Leveldb, LND (Lightning Network
implementation), Bitcoind/Litecoind, Docker / Docker Compose

------
mrdrmuffin
HealthRhythms | Backend Engineer | NYC | Full-time

At HealthRhythms [[https://healthrhythms.com](https://healthrhythms.com)] we
are working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health.
Our products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

We are funded by the NIH as well as seed investors, and we work with
researchers, hospital/healthsystems, as well as pharma companies.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole.

We are looking for a backend engineer to help drive our various python coding
efforts. You'll be working closely with our data science and mobile
engineering teams on our data pipeline, improving our data quality system, and
helping our data scientists put behavioral inferences into production.

Details are here: [https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/backend-
engineer-2019.pdf](https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/backend-engineer-2019.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
3dblabs
3dB Labs | Software/Signal Processing Engineers, System Administrator |
Cincinnati, OH area | Non-remote | Full-time | [https://www.3db-
labs.com](https://www.3db-labs.com)

We are seeking electrical/computer/software engineers of all experience
levels. Experience with signal processing theory, digital communications
systems, and/or software defined radio is a big plus. We develop custom high-
performance signal processing and visualization products, primarily
implemented in software running on COTS hardware. Our core technologies are
C++ (from C++98 to C++17) and Python (2.x and 3.x). Interest and/or past
experience in implementing signal processing algorithms on FPGAs is also a
plus. Active US government security clearances are a big plus.

We are also seeking a systems administrator/information systems security
officer to oversee our IT infrastructure and information system security
processes. Familiarity with US government regulations such as ICD-503 Risk
Management Framework and NIST SP 800-171 CUI are required. Experience with
DISA STIGS requirements is also great to have. An active security clearance is
needed for this role.

3dB Labs is located in West Chester, OH, between the cities of Cincinnati and
Dayton. Our small but growing elite team enjoys a great work environment,
competitive compensation, and incredible benefits. US citizenship is required
for all of our positions.

If you're interested, send me an email at jasonr [at] 3db [hyphen] labs [dot]
com and we can talk further!

------
ryenbeatty
Senior Front-End Engineer - Design Systems and Tooling (m/f/d) | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://researchgate.net](https://researchgate.net)

\----

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists and researchers. Over
15 million members from all over the world use it to share, discover, and
discuss research.

We’re looking for a committed front-end engineer to join our Design Systems
and Tooling team. We are a bunch of passionate optimists from all around the
world and many different backgrounds. Together, we focus on taking the web
back to its original mission and changing the way scientists communicate for
the better. Checkout [2] to get an idea of our recent projects.

I'm a Senior UX Engineer at ResearchGate and you would be working alongside
me. You can apply directly [1] or email ryen.beatty@researchgate.net

[1] [https://www.researchgate.net/careers/senior-front-end-
engine...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/senior-front-end-engineer-
design-systems-and-tooling-m-f-d-5c2bfe6d-8950-4d2b-b55d-8b3a10ff3a2a) [2]
[https://medium.com/@weaintplastic/design-handoffs-that-
speci...](https://medium.com/@weaintplastic/design-handoffs-that-specify-
design-system-standards-410531d9c05a)

------
zedpm
SRAM | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-Time | Spearfish, SD

SRAM is a leading manufacturer of bicycle components and a leader in
developing connected components, including wireless electronic drivetrains. We
love writing fast software, and riding fast bikes!

Come join our team in the beautiful Black Hills of South Dakota[0] and work
with an energetic team taking bicycle data systems to the next level. You can
expect a great work/life balance, flexible schedule, and an awesome mountain
bike trail system next to the office.

In this role you'll be able to work on a wide range of projects, including
improving deployment and observability, ingesting live data from a variety of
sources, building internal tools to support our design engineers in product
development, data analysis, and lots of infrastructure-related improvements.

Current stack: Python, Django, C, C++, React, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Ansible,
FreeBSD, Linux, Docker

Apply online [1].

[0]: [https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-
bas...](https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-base-cities-
for-adventure-enthusiasts)

[1]: [https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-software-
engineer-...](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-software-engineer-
spearfish-south-dakota)

------
navenio
navenio | Research Engineer, SLAM Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer |
Oxford, UK | Onsite Problem area: indoor localisation. GPS doesn't work
indoors but indoor localisation has a huge range of applications so navenio
develops smartphone based indoor localisation technology.

Why would you want to work here?

We are a team of competent engineers from a broad range of backgrounds who
write modern C++ and Python 3 to solve interesting research problems. navenio
is a spin out of Oxford University, we are well funded and have an academic
culture. Engineers have ownership of projects and autonomy to develop the
solution they choose. We use continuous integration and automated testing to
move quickly and develop our technology. Our current largest market is
healthcare, we work on a strongly ethical technology that improves quality of
care for patients through increased efficiency while lowering healthcare costs
for society.

What are we looking for?

Research engineer:

• People who like to write high quality Python and modern C++

• People with a track record of algorithm development

• Highly capable people from a range of backgrounds including (but not limited
to): machine learning, signal processing, robotics or academic research

Technologies used: Research: C++17, Python 3, scikit learn.

R&D engineer:
[https://navenio.workable.com/j/2737E0B606](https://navenio.workable.com/j/2737E0B606)

------
raoul_duke
Zoomforth ([https://www.zoomforth.com](https://www.zoomforth.com)) |
Engineering (Product) | US-based REMOTE | Full-time

Hey HN readers, we're looking for engineers to join us!

Zoomforth is like Squarespace for Enterprise. We help professionals design and
manage beautiful microsites. Big companies love us because their sites are
consistently branded, accessible by a tightly controlled audience, and we
provide great support. Their employees love us because they can use a WYSIWYG
editor to create, edit, and publish with ease.

Founded in 2012, we have a stable and growing base of big-name customers who
love us. We need help in the following areas:

Product Engineer:

Responsibilities include: \- Design, implement, and improve our frontend React
application, backend Python app, and ancillary systems \- Work with the
product team to help determine product direction \- Review and improve other
engineer’s code

Our stack is AWS/Linux/MySQL/Python/React. We use modern dev tools like
Vagrant, Packer, Webpack, and CircleCI.

We're a small, distributed team—so excellent communication, and a self-
motivated work ethic are essential. Bonus if you’re experienced with remote
work.

If this sounds exciting to you, please see our full job posting and apply at:
[https://share.zoomforth.com/product-
engineer](https://share.zoomforth.com/product-engineer)

Thanks!

------
nickyp
Scribd | Software Engineers | Amsterdam | ONSITE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
Beginning of this year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

In Amsterdam we are hiring backend software engineers with solid experience in
building, running and scaling out cloud-native microservices (preferably in
Ruby and/or Go). We value a hacker mindset, clean coding and a natural
aversion to complexity, or if you're a glass-half-empty person: an affinity
for simplicity.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance.

We have hired many people from these threads. If you have questions you can
reach out to me directly at nickyp at scribd.com (I'm the Engineering Manager
of the Core Services team and happy to answer questions related to the role).
Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee&location=A...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee&location=Amsterdam&department=Engineering&team=Core%20Services)

------
captainbeardo
Repod | Mobile Engineer (React Native + iOS + Android) | Full-Time | Remote |
San Diego

At Repod, our goal is to empower people to discover, listen, and share great
podcasts. Podcasts are unique in that they inspire us, help us learn something
new, or captivate us with the way stories are told. Yet, all of these
experiences are rarely shared with one another. By connecting people with an
easy way to share and discuss podcasts, Repod helps people find and listen to
great podcasts.

Currently, we are a two person team (2 cofounders) and are looking for our 1st
full-time team member by way of mobile engineer. We are in the midst of a
public beta and will be launching in the near future.

As the lead mobile engineer at Repod, you'll initially be working in our main
repo developing and launching new features. Repod is built using React Native
and relies heavily on a native audio player built in Swift/Java. As we expand
our product, you’ll help inform the technologies used in our future growth.
The team is small, which means your impact on the company’s success will be
instrumental.

We have one requirement — must love podcasts.

Interested? Find our post at:
[https://angel.co/company/repod/jobs/553851-mobile-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/repod/jobs/553851-mobile-engineer) or send
us a note to hello@repod.io

On the fence? Checkout and download our app at
[https://repod.io/](https://repod.io/)

------
alexpareto
NTWRK | Hollywood, Los Angeles (LA), CA | Software Engineer (SWE) | Full-Time
| ONSITE | [https://thentwrk.com](https://thentwrk.com)

NTWRK is a video-first mobile shopping experience with celebrity guests and
exclusive products. We are a new content and commerce company challenging the
traditional definitions of retail and entertainment.

We're looking for engineers to join our fast growing team to help us build the
future of ecommerce! We're built on Golang + React. Engineers take features
here from start to finish and there are a ton of opportunities to learn. We
are still an early company and are growing fast (doubled in size in the last 6
months). You will play a foundational role as we grow the team and the
company.

Our team is made up of leaders from YC-backed startups, Snapchat, Facebook,
HBO, Legendary, Fullscreen and more. We deal with really interesting technical
problems due to the live/show nature of our product.

We’re well funded and backed by top-tier investors including Jimmy Iovine,
LeBron James, Arnold Schwarzenegger, and Warner Bros. Digital Networks. We
have featured collaborations with Odell Beckham Jr./Nike, DJ Khalid/Beats,
Blake Griffin/Levi’s, Wu-Tang Clan/Clarks, and more.

Send me your resume: alex@thentwrk.com and I'll make sure to get you fast
tracked.

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $73M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in 2019
(17 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Lead Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
Amanda515
Peloton is hiring for Senior React Native Engineers-

RESPONSIBILITIES:

In this role, you will work with the team that is responsible for expanding
the Peloton ecosystem for Web and Mobile platforms. You’ll be working to
implement a cutting-edge user experience that can be seamless for both
Android, iOS, and Web users. You will also work with internal tech teams to
identify and build platform elements required to support key mobile product
features. React native experience is not required, but a plus for this role!

REQUIREMENTS:

7+ years of Software development experience and minimum 2 years of React
Native development experience Thorough understanding of React and its core
principles Strong proficiency in JavaScript, including DOM manipulation and
the JavaScript object model Experience with popular React workflows (such as
Flux or Redux) Passion about complex, interactive applications with a
thoughtful UX/UI Familiarity with RESTful APIs Experience creating,
optimizing, and integrating (API) calls; background in API development
preferred Experience documenting coding and architectural decisions History of
building high-level user interfaces using rapid prototyping methodologies
Experience designing application frameworks for use across multiple products
Experience working in Agile Methodologies

job spec:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/1681426](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/1681426)

IF INTERESTED, please email me directly: amanda.uziel@onepeloton.com

~~~
creativehandle
Onsite or remote?

------
mxpxrocks10
SecurityTrails.com| Senior Backend Developer| remote, full-time|
[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3)
| hello@securitytrails.com

We are looking for a Back-End Web Developer responsible proficient in Elixir.

Your primary focus will be development of all server-side logic, definition
and maintenance of the central database, and ensuring high performance and
responsiveness to requests from the front-end. You will also be responsible
for integrating the front-end elements built by your coworkers into the
application. A basic understanding of front-end technologies is therefore
necessary as well.

Your responsibilities: * Integration of user-facing elements developed by a
front-end developers with server side logic * Building reusable code and
libraries for future use * Optimization of the application for maximum speed
and scalability * Implementation of security and data protection * Design and
implementation of data storage solutions

Get an insight of our working remote culture here!
[https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-
remotely](https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-remotely)

[https://securitytrails.com](https://securitytrails.com)

------
catinka13
Nylas|San Francisco|NYC|Full-time|On site

The Nylas APIs make it easy for developers to build simple yet sophisticated
email, calendar, and contacts integrations into software applications.
Companies like Pipedrive, Lever, NewsCorp, Velocify, Hyundai, and hundreds
more leverage our APIs to create amazing email and scheduling features in
their products.

We’re proud of our team and fight to include traditionally underrepresented
groups of people in tech. Our co-founder, Christine Spang, leads engineering
as CTO and has written extensively about our values and our commitment to
diversity on our Key Values profile. We actively and regularly work with the
entire team to shape our culture to our ideal of honesty, transparency,
individual empowerment, and kindness.

Check out our keyvalues page here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

All open positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/)

Staff Software Engineer (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/7f6b0dad-7867-4bf9-9697-3e16babb...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/7f6b0dad-7867-4bf9-9697-3e16babbcf6b)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/904a7af3-1734-47f6-8896-5d9e5b07...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/904a7af3-1734-47f6-8896-5d9e5b07704c)

Questions? Email me at cat@nylas.com

------
EDITED_Jobs
EDITED | Lead Front End Developer | London | Onsite | Full Time

EDITED is a Data Science company that supplies the biggest real-time retail
data source, on tens of millions of products daily, to some of the world's
best fashion retailers. Our product is powered by machine learning, lets
industry experts explore global & regional markets and get insights on
performance and trends worldwide.

As EDITED's Lead Front End Engineer, you'll be involved in leading and
managing our 4 strong Front End team in the building of new product features
from scratch. You'll also be working closely alongside the rest of the product
and design team to create an amazing user experience for our customers. This
role is a mixture of hands-on development, team management and helping set the
technical direction for the Front End of our product.

Our web app is primarily built using the latest web technologies like React,
so expect to dive straight into those. We are looking for someone with a
strong Front End background (6+ Years experience) and a love for building web
applications consisting of more than just HTML and CSS.

You can find out more information and apply
here:[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python (Multiple positions) | Cambridge, MA |
Full-time Onsite

Arbor is a protein discovery company -- we're uncovering nature’s inventions
at scale, with novel computational approaches and high throughput technologies
in the wetlab.

We've published some of our discoveries in _Science_
([http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88))
and _Molecular Cell_
([https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028)),
and have a partnership with a leading pharmaceutical company to develop novel
solutions for serious diseases.

As an early software engineer in this venture-backed startup, you will have
considerable latitude to innovate new methods for processing and extracting
signal from massive amounts of data. We make heavy use of python and cloud
computing (e.g. Google Cloud), and develop a lot of our stack in-house. You
will be expected to work closely with our incredible team of scientists as we
push the boundaries of discovery together.

More details: [https://arbor.bio/careers](https://arbor.bio/careers)

------
stevetursi
William Hill US Digital | Multiple Engineering Roles | Jersey City, NJ, USA |
FULLTIME | ONSITE | 160-200K | williamhillplc.com

Whether it’s working out the odds on the winners of the Kentucky Derby or the
Super Bowl, our work has a direct impact on every customer who places a bet.
And putting that experience front and center of everything we do has helped us
become a real betting powerhouse in the UK and Nevada – and now we’re bringing
that expertise to New Jersey. William Hill is America’s largest Sports Book
operator and our award-winning sports betting app allows you to instantly
place bets in the palm of your hand, and all of that is completely legal here
in New Jersey!

We code the platform which our odds traders use to update the prices on live
events. Making sure our customers have up to the minute in-play chances right
there and then. And we really do mean that our teams process 464 bets every
single second. Our platforms have to reflect millions of real-time, In-Play
sports events, so developing systems that are designed for low latency and
high throughput is critical.

Currently hiring:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Scala/Akka

\- Functional Programmer, Clojure/Haskell/Erlang

\- Senior DevOps Engineer, AWS/Docker

Email us at hiring@williamhill.us or if you have questions, feel free to send
a note to me personally. Contact info in profile. I’m an engineer here by the
way.

------
dillondoyle
4degere.es is hiring!

We are a small digital agency focused on Democratic political work. We focus
on fundraising (lots of email), building digital platforms (lots of data & web
development work), and advertising (lots of social and video).

Since we are small we typically look for staff with multiple discipline
skillsets. But this is hard to find (we do compensate well) and we've
struggled to try to name a describe positions given we usually fit a position
to a person.

So basically if you have digital political experience (especially management
and technical skills) or you want to make a difference in politics and come
from an engineering, advertising, or data background we'd love to hear from
you!

And if anyone has tips on how to better name and describe please tell me...

Remote work is great, we have primary offices in Denver and DC. Contact me or
jobs@4degre.es below.

\-- Technical Account Manager Digital Advertising Manager (Ideally With Video
Editing Skills)

Details here:
[[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vQt4siHKBWpD014r...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vQt4siHKBWpD014r91D10ENS4XXqnmMa8rXvDzyvn77IIh3KxZ5zYplty2rpV84b5ra9EUbzT7Glkgs/pub)]

Email Marketer & Copywriter details: [http://4degre.es/](http://4degre.es/)

------
lutostag
The Mobility House | Software Engineer (all levels) | Onsite | Austin, TX;
Sunnyvale, CA

The Mobility House is driving the electrification of vehicle fleets with
smart-charging technology that reduces operational costs, and monetizes EV
batteries in energy markets.

We build the products that charge electric vehicles smarter and cheaper (by
reducing peak loads at depots), and also stabilize the grid (25MW of power
from second-life batteries in warehouses).

Most of the company is based in Munich, Germany... but our Austin backend dev
team is expanding and looking for all levels of Software Engineers/Developers
(Senior, Mid, and Junior).

Our stack is Python/Node.js + RabbitMQ + Postgres based with a lot of real-
time data processing both in AWS and IoT (on-customer-prem).

The business team in Sunnyvale is also looking for some new faces to help with
our sales/rollout.

Some other roles we are hiring for: Technical Product Owner (Austin, TX)
Manager, Business Development and Strategic Partnerships (Sunnyvale, CA)
Energy and Electric Vehicle Market Analyst (Sunnyvale, CA) Marketing and
Communications Manager (Sunnyvale, CA)

More complete job descriptions should be available at
[https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career](https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career)
shortly.

greg.lutostanski (at) mobilityhouse.com to apply or for more info

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation +
Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 16 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am,
our own annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript,
Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our following open positions: Technical SEO Manager here
[https://about.stylight.com/technical-seo-manager-d-
f-m](https://about.stylight.com/technical-seo-manager-d-f-m) Senior Pythin
Engineer - Evolving Systems here [https://about.stylight.com/senior-python-
engineer-evolving-s...](https://about.stylight.com/senior-python-engineer-
evolving-systems-d-f-m)

Tech Blog: [https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
gourabmi
Datometry | Software Engineering Intern | San Francisco CA | ONSITE |
[https://datometry.com](https://datometry.com)

Are you passionate about building robust systems and want to make a
difference? Are you interested in query processing, distributed systems and
compilers, and certainly don't want to waste your talent on re-inventing
things that have already been done before. Are you looking to work in a fast-
paced environment where what you do has impact - both on the company, but also
on the industry.

Join Datometry as a Software Engineering Intern at our HQ in San Francisco!

Required Qualifications: We are looking for candidates who are passionate
about building systems and would like to apply their knowledge in practice. A
strong publication record is a plus.

\- Currently enrolled in a PhD program in Computer Science or related field
with a focus on databases or distributed systems \- 2 years of experience in
industry or as a research assistant \- Strong abstract thinker who's not
afraid of tough challenges \- Experience in system software development

For more details and to apply follow this link:
[https://grnh.se/5d94824e1](https://grnh.se/5d94824e1)

All positions are in San Francisco, California. Applicants must have valid
work authorization for the U.S.

------
midhunsezhi
AngelList India | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Bengaluru, Delhi, Remote within India

AngelList’s mission is to help startups change the world. We’re building the
definitive platform for startups — where they raise money
([https://angel.co](https://angel.co)), build teams
([https://alist.co](https://alist.co) &
[https://angel.co/recruiting](https://angel.co/recruiting)), and launch their
products ([https://producthunt.com](https://producthunt.com)). We have
delivered over $1B to more than 3,000 startups.

This is a unique role at the intersection of venture capital in India,
software engineering, and product management. You'll get to define the future
of the product & learn about venture capital in India.

We're looking for experienced engineers who are self-starters and can build
products from the ground up. If interested, please apply here -
[https://angel.co/company/angellist-
india/jobs/559968-softwar...](https://angel.co/company/angellist-
india/jobs/559968-software-engineer-special-projects).

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE [Remote-US OK],
FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) Alpha is
the fastest way to learn about your future customers. We are a SaaS platform
that enables teams to make data-driven decisions about products, users, and
new markets. Our customers use us to identify great opportunities, throw out
poor or disastrous concepts, and refine their ideas. Alpha users ask plain
English questions and get back supporting data in hours or days, not weeks or
months. We're currently looking for full-stack software engineers.

We spend a ton of time thinking up new ways to automate and speed up
organizational learning. If that sounds exciting to you we encourage you to
apply!

Our stack: - Ruby (Sinatra) - Node - Python - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis -
Vue.js - AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

------
mikeycgto
Knotch

Senior Full Stack Engineer | Manhattan, NY

[https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41](https://grnh.se/ef3a50b41)

What You'll Do at Knotch: \- Write elegant and expressive Ruby and Javascript
for our various backend services and frontend applications \- Work with our
Front-end Engineers to design APIs and deliver data

What We Want From You: \- 4 years+ of Web Application engineering and
architecture experience \- Strong experience with Ruby, Rails, JavaScript,
React, Postgres, and Docker

Data Platform Engineer | Manhattan, NY

[https://grnh.se/44e383621](https://grnh.se/44e383621)

What You'll Do at Knotch \- Design and implement resilient backend
architectures that process gigabytes and beyond \- Write software for backend
services using Python, JavaScript, and other languages

What We Want From You \- 3+ years of data platform engineering experience \-
Working experience with AWS services including Kinesis, Lambda, S3, and
RedShift

Knotch is the independent standard for content marketing ROI. We help CMOs and
their teams measure and impact the outcome of their content efforts via real-
time, actionable intelligence across all of their content investment. We’re
based in SoHo, NYC and have been named to both Inc.'s Best Places to Work 2018
& 2019 and Built In NYC's Best Places to Work 2018 & 2019!

------
asb
lowRISC CIC | Hardware design engineer, SoC tooling engineer, and more roles |
Cambridge, UK | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.lowrisc.org/jobs/](https://www.lowrisc.org/jobs/)

lowRISC C.I.C. is a not-for-profit company that aims to demonstrate, promote
and support the use of open-source hardware - bringing the benefits of open-
source to the hardware world. We are producing high-quality, security-focused,
open, and flexible IP.

We are hiring for multiple positions to deliver on an exciting, high impact,
open source hardware roadmap in collaboration with Google and other industry
partners.

You’ll be joining a team with expertise including processor and SoC design,
with a particular focus on hardware security, design verification, RISC-V
tools, and the LLVM compiler.

Relevant skills: Verilog, FPGA, security, Python, design verification (UVM
etc), RISC-V, and more.

I'd particularly highlight the SoC tooling engineer role "Tooling to
configure, test, and generate our SoC designs is an essential part of our
mission. It’s often treated as an afterthought, but is essential for developer
productivity, and for delivering high quality, flexible IP. You will lead the
development of this tooling, working with key stakeholders to define what’s
needed and create and deliver a development roadmap and test strategy."
[https://lowrisc.applytojob.com/apply/S2RdBV4GY2/SoC-
Tooling-...](https://lowrisc.applytojob.com/apply/S2RdBV4GY2/SoC-Tooling-
Engineer)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
(CoreML) and Android (Mobile Engineer) We are looking for smart and curious
people who are thinking in code and want to make a difference. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
phillip_ing
Taxfyle | Miami, FL - Remote | Full-Time |
[https://taxfyle.com](https://taxfyle.com)

Taxfyle is a Series A venture-backed startup based in Miami, FL. We started in
2016 on a mission to bring the accounting industry into the 21st century. We
started as a two-sided marketplace connecting consumers to accounting
professionals. We have since evolved to providing outsourcing services to
accounting firms so they can tap into our network of professionals without
having to worry about recruiting and training new staffers for their seasonal
demands. Our system is powered by a very powerful and robust work routing
engine that we have also started selling as a SaaS product for larger firms
that want to use it as an internal work management platform.

The main points of our tech stack are: Node/Typescript, React, Xamarin,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch.

We are headquartered in beautiful, sunny Coral Gables, walking distance from
restaurants and bars. We offer competitive compensation packages including
health/dental/vision insurance, equity (stock options), professional
development (conferences, training, etc).

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
        * QA Engineer
        * Data Scientist
        

Email me with any questions at phillip | at | taxfyle.com

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Developer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time
| [https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Reasi is revolutionizing real estate with a modern, secure, and convenient
transaction platform. We're early stage but have already received backing by
big players, such as renowned proptech accelerator MetaProp. Compensation is a
healthy mix of cash and equity (up to 3%) - ideal for the senior developer
tired of building other people's ideas without sharing in the potential for
profits.

Imaginary "ideal candidate" laundry list - you don't need all to apply if
you're an aggressive learner:

• 5+ years tech leadership on nontrivial projects (that were not necessarily
all successful)

• Expertise in most of: PostgreSQL, Node.js, React, TypeScript / modern
JavaScript, Solidity, Jest, Docker, networking / HTTP, OOP / FP /
infrastructure patterns and practices

• Expertise in one of: real estate domain, blockchain development, DevOps /
site reliability, UX / UI design

• Multidisciplinary interest beyond coding, e.g. focusing on product,
improving the business, and devising solutions to real estate problems

We focus on results, continuously improve ourselves, and derive strength from
diverse backgrounds and experiences. Drop us a line at jobs@reasi.com!

------
joe_ingersoll
Follow Up Boss | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about/](https://www.followupboss.com/about/) We
are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a bootstrapped,
profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a remote company with
a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

We are looking to hire 1-2 Full Stack Engineers. Solve challenging technical
problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed over a
billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and handle
700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS. Expertise
in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora, Postgres, Redis, to name a few.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/3n8auf](https://grnh.se/3n8auf)

------
nvader
Big Health | Engineering Manager (San Francisco), Senior Product Engineer
(London, UK) | San Francisco, CA or London, UK, depending on role | ONSITE
preferred, REMOTE for exceptional candidates | VISA

Are you passionate about mental health? At Big Health, we're building a
digital medicine platform that uses clinically proven techniques to help our
users deal with the problems of worry and sleeplessness.

Our evidence-based techniques draw on Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, and are
already helping people back to good mental health.

We value tenacity, humility, ingenuity and soul. In my interactions with my
colleagues, these shine through on a daily basis.

I'm working on the platform and integrations team as a Backend Engineer, and
we're also hiring full stack engineers, front end engineers and mobile
engineers. We have two offices (in London and SF), and for the right candidate
we'd be open to sponsoring a visa or supporting a remote role.

We have a micro-service architecture deployed on AWS Lambda, and the backend
is written in Python 3.6.

If you're interested, you can email our head of recruiting Lauren at
lauren.lazo@Big health.com (no space) with a resume.

Or apply directly at [https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-
via=-u1ppSKpEp](https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-via=-u1ppSKpEp)

------
rickpastoor
Blendle ([https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com)) | Utrecht, the
Netherlands | Full-time | On site

Our goal is simple: build a better way for everyone to enjoy and explore
journalism, while creating a sustainable businessmodel for journalists at the
same time.

We’re backed by NYT, Axel Springer and NIKKEI, live in the Netherlands and
Germany and in beta in the US, and have over 1,5 million users worldwide.

You can find open positions here:
[https://blendle.homerun.co/](https://blendle.homerun.co/)

Currently, we’re looking for a Data Engineer
([https://blendle.homerun.co/data-
engineer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/data-engineer/en)) and Data Analyst
([https://blendle.homerun.co/data-analyst/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/data-
analyst/en)) to join our team (among others, looking for Ruby and frontend
developers as well). You can read more about it here:
[https://blendle.homerun.co/?lang=en](https://blendle.homerun.co/?lang=en)

Looking forward to hear from you. If you have any questions, feel free to
email me at rick@blendle.com.

------
saskia_byte
Hypernode by Byte | Senior Developer - Full stack HNweb | Amsterdam , The
Netherlands | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.hypernode.com](https://www.hypernode.com)

Industry: Web Hosting, Web Technology | Company size: 11-50 people | Company
type: Private Technologies: Django, Python, HTML, CSS, vuejs react, Linux

Hypernode by Byte is a software engineering company, developing a PaaS for
e-commerce, recently released on the international market. We are looking for
a senior developer that knows his/her way around in web application and
systems.

Skillset :

\- a full stack developer with solid experience in Python and Django.

\- development knowledge of HTML, CSS: experience with one of the major
JavaScript frameworks, ie vuejs, react, angular, Ember.js

\- TDD & CI/CD

\- has a natural drive to stay up to speed with the latest technological
innovations.

\- experienced with working in agile project teams (Scrum)

We’re ideally looking for people to join us full-time, but we’re flexible if
full-time employment isn’t your thing. Interested?

For more details check: [https://www.hypernode.com/careers/senior-python-
developer-fu...](https://www.hypernode.com/careers/senior-python-developer-
full-stack/) Or apply via email : saskia@byte.nl Please include links to repos
and sample work, if possible.

------
beerd
Legal OS | Data Engineer, Senior Backend, All-level Frontend or Senior
Fullstack | Berlin, DE | ONSITE, VISA | Fulltime

Legal OS is building the world’s first code-based library of legal knowledge.
At Legal OS you will work in a small cross-functional delivery team
responsible for the theoretical foundation of the legal knowledge library.

Engineering team currently of 2. Venture-funded and scaling up to around 8.
You will be working in close proximity of tech strategy, product strategy and
business strategy with founders.

Stack currently React.js, Node.js and MongoDB. Experimenting with Clojure,
Neo4j and more. Loads of tech decisions still open. Using TypeScript variant
of JS.

Looking for

Data Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/legal-os-1/jobs/561407-data-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/legal-os-1/jobs/561407-data-engineer)

Senior Backend Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/legal-
os-1/jobs/562664-senior-backe...](https://angel.co/company/legal-
os-1/jobs/562664-senior-backend-engineer)

All-level Frontend Engineer:
[https://angel.co/startups/6965545/job_listings/562669/edit](https://angel.co/startups/6965545/job_listings/562669/edit)

Senior Fullstack Engineer: Please email

Also feel free to email beer@legalos.io (Beer is my real name, it's Dutch)

------
STRiDEX
Zume Inc. | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://zume.com/](https://zume.com/)

Recently raised $375m [https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-
snags-375-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-
snags-375-...).

Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and well-being on
the planet. To achieve our objective, we must facilitate the provision of
wholesome, affordable food on a global scale and in a sustainable manner. We
are meeting this challenge by providing an end-to-end, scalable platform that
reduces the time and distance between clean food sources and dense population
centers, using cutting-edge automation and transportation logistics. By
developing better tools and processes, we can feed people healthier,
sustainably-grown food, delivered fresh and free from chemical stabilization.

Our stack:

* Node, Express, Vue, Javascript, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, RabbitMq

* Moving from large monorepo to smaller services in TypeScript using docker and GCE

All open positions (Seattle, San Francisco, Mountain View):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zume)

------
erichurkman
Maven Clinic | Infrastructure, Engineering | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)

What we do: provide high-quality personalized care using concierges and
telemedicine for women and their families. Our current focus is on those who
are pregnant, trying to become pregnant, or recently post-partum. We provide
companies and their employees personalized care programs to drive better
clinical outcomes (like reducing c-sections or NICU), better paths back into
the workforce through career coaching, and help navigating complex healthcare
concerns. Our clients range from small groups all the way to Fortune 50
companies.

Who we are: a healthcare startup in New York (NYC), funded by top tier
investors (Sequoia Capital, Oak HC/FT, Great Oaks, Female Founders Fund),
Series B, growing across all functions.

Roles:

* Senior infrastructure engineer (Kubernetes, Terraform, Google Cloud Platform, Gitlab)

* Senior software engineer (Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy backend, React frontend)

* QA engineer (Selenium, Appium, other automation tools)

* Others, including non-technical & leadership roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic) (Growth, people, sales, product management, design, client success)

Join us to have a human impact on an underserved segment of people: women and
families.

Contact: hn@mavenclinic.com (I respond to 100% of reach outs)

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering, Design, Sales, Success | San Francisco, Vancouver,
Denver, New York, Dublin, London, Sydney | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/show-hn-to-series-d
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-too
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-delivery
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, Kubernetes and others! If any of this sounds
interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)

FYI: Most of the international locations are for Sales/Success.

If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

~~~
jakequade
"We're hiring, here's some blog posts.

What's that, you want to know about the roles? Oh, they're _all_ in this link.
Most are sale-BUT here's some info on our stack!"

Lame.

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Test Engineer (Automation)

\- Sr. Product Manager

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane is building the future of eCommerce.

Jane is an MIT-founded, high growth, and rapidly expanding technology company
in the cannabis industry. As the cannabis industry’s first complete real-time
marketplace, we aim to provide consumers with a confident, safe and simple
shopping experience. Users can browse local products in real-time, compare by
price, proximity or popularity and place orders at local stores for pickup or
delivery - all on the industry’s largest marketplace. Our platform integrates
directly with POS systems at retail locations and leverages this real time
data to provide an "it just works" experience for both the retail operators
and end consumers. Additionally, Jane provides key data insights to industry
stakeholders via our growing analytics platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer: mailto:abe@iheartjane.com

Tech Stack: <p>Backend: Ruby on Rails</p> <p>Frontend: ReactJS</p>

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | FULL-TIME
| ONSITE

Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a technology
to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in mobile Apps
(Android, and iOS). We work with large and small companies within various
industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make their Apps
more secure. Primary languages are Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any
Reverse Engineering skills are a plus, background in Security is not required.
For more detailed positions please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://datatheorem.com/careers/frontend-engineer-reactjs](https://datatheorem.com/careers/frontend-engineer-reactjs)

* Python [https://datatheorem.com/careers/senior-python-backend-automa...](https://datatheorem.com/careers/senior-python-backend-automation-engineer)

* Android RE [https://datatheorem.com/careers/android-developer-reverse-en...](https://datatheorem.com/careers/android-developer-reverse-engineer)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume and mention
HackerNews

------
kvnlw
Cambly (W14, A1) | Mobile and Full-stack Software Engineers | San Francisco |
ONSITE | VISA*

Cambly is an app that makes it really easy to practice English with a native
speaker.

English is a critical life skill for billions of people around the world that
unlocks life-changing economic and academic opportunities. Everyday, we
empower people from around world with the language skills they need to improve
their lives.

We have millions of users from around the world, and we're hiring product-
focused engineers who are passionate about using technology create
opportunities for people globally.

At Cambly, you get to: \- Enjoy an eng-focused culture -- founded by 2 ex-
Google engineers \- Work on a noble mission -- every day you'll be helping
people learn and improve their lives \- Work in a fun, friendly, and
collaborative culture -- our uniquely global team loves to collaborate across
job roles \- Accelerate incredible growth -- 5x in the last year

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cambly/?department=Product&team=Engine...](https://jobs.lever.co/cambly/?department=Product&team=Engineering)

If you have any questions, contact me at kevin@cambly.com

* We'll sponsor visas with a high likelihood of success (no h-1b regular cap unfortunately, US masters cap and transfers ok)

------
ShaneCurran
Evervault ([https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)) | Haskell
Engineers + Head of Product | Dublin, Ireland | ONSITE | €60k - €80k +
meaningful equity stake

Love Haskell? Passionate about data privacy? At Evervault, we're working to
make data privacy simple. We're building simple developer tools that allow
companies to process personal data in a secure environment, so they can forget
about data privacy and focus on doing what they do best: building their
product.

This is a unique opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a world-class
team, helping to fundamentally re-architect how companies handle personal
data.

We're VC-backed by some of the best investors in the business and are now
building out our team in Dublin.

You'll be responsible for building out our core tech infrastructure over the
coming months and for driving the design and build processes of our platform
and company.

Even if there isn't a role that seems like a good fit, we're always interested
in speaking to interesting people. If you, or anyone you know, would be
interested then please don't hesitate to get in touch.

[https://evervault.com/careers](https://evervault.com/careers)

You can reach me directly at shane@evervault.com

------
dherbst
Warner Bros. Digital Labs | Android Software Engineer, Front End Engineer |
Philadelphia, PA, New York, NY | Onsite | Full time | wbdl.com WB Digital Labs
(subsidiary of Warner Bros.) is a fast-paced, innovative development division
working to build the next generation of video-enabled entertainment brands. We
are looking at nothing less than to shape the future of media by combining our
cutting-edge technology, design, and marketing capabilities with the world’s
most beloved and iconic brands (eg. Looney Tunes & DC Comics) to build a
portfolio of next-generation multi-media entertainment services and delight
fans everywhere.

Details at the below links for each position:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Front End
[https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?168984BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?168984BR)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Android [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167762BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167762BR)

\- Software Engineer, Android [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167765BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167765BR)

------
ck_bs
BlueSnap | Software Engineers, Senior Software Engineers | Boston/Waltham, MA
| ONSITE

We're looking to expand our payments team of developers in Waltham, MA. Brand
new office space, fast growing company, partnerships with large banks
([https://home.bluesnap.com/snap-center/blog/press/first-
data-...](https://home.bluesnap.com/snap-center/blog/press/first-data-
launches-bluesnap-with-bank-of-america-merchant-services/)).

Tech stack: Java, Spring, Hibernate, SQL + some front end

Cool things we work on: credit card payments, Apple pay/google pay, in-store
payments, 3D Secure, Subscriptions

Our website: [https://home.bluesnap.com](https://home.bluesnap.com)

To apply: [https://www.comeet.co/jobs/bluesnap/73.002/senior-java-
devel...](https://www.comeet.co/jobs/bluesnap/73.002/senior-java-
developer/AB.F07) [https://www.comeet.co/jobs/bluesnap/73.002/software-
develope...](https://www.comeet.co/jobs/bluesnap/73.002/software-
developer/B0.C0F)

or email your resume to: bluesnap.softwaredeveloper@applynow.io

------
j_rosenthal
SiteSpect | Various - Front End Web Developer, Full Stack Developer,
Operations Engineer, Release Engineer and other roles | Boston/Newton, MA |
ONSITE | [https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
Currently, we are handling ~10,000,000,000 visits a month.

We're looking to fill a variety of roles, including seeking client and non
client facing front-end or full-stack developers, optimization specialists,
release engineers, operations engineers and more to build out our (angular)
control panel, proxy engines, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

If you are interested, please look at the positions and apply at:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pHWqkwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pHWqkwh)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 40-80k +
equity

We’re on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you fully
understand your stock options’ value and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

Complex challenges we’re working on next include: multiyear tax forecast
analysis, exercise planner that tells you what you should do with your equity
based on your information with fantastic UX and UI.

Things have been going very well here at Secfi, allowing us to grow the team
threefold. We’re looking for a financial engineer, multiple JavaScript
engineers and a product director to join us:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Interested? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
simonrobb
Uber | Backend Engineer | New York | VISA

We are looking for talented engineers to join the NYC Core Storage team to
develop and support M3DB: our open-source distributed time-series database,
designed for massive write throughput.

As a small team working on big technical challenges, we’re looking for highly
capable engineers who want to grow, teach and lead others in a challenging
environment. Feel free to email me at srobb{at}uber{dot}com to discuss the
role, team or Uber.

More details on the position:
[https://www.uber.com/global/en/careers/list/50341/](https://www.uber.com/global/en/careers/list/50341/)

And some related links for the interested:

\- M3: Uber’s Open Source, Large-scale Metrics Platform for Prometheus:
[https://eng.uber.com/m3/](https://eng.uber.com/m3/)

\- Optimizing M3: How Uber Halved Our Metrics Ingestion Latency by (Briefly)
Forking the Go Compiler:
[https://eng.uber.com/optimizing-m3/](https://eng.uber.com/optimizing-m3/)

\- M3DB documentation:
[https://m3db.github.io/m3/m3db/](https://m3db.github.io/m3/m3db/)

~~~
swapniljavanjal
sent you an email.

------
parkaboy
Neosensory | Firmware Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE Houston, TX office |
[https://neosensory.com](https://neosensory.com)

Neosensory develops non-invasive wearable devices for empowering people with
new senses. Our current core focus is providing sound information from the
environment to users in real-time for a variety of use-cases: whether as an
assistive tool for those who are deaf or hard-of-hearing, entertainment and
gaming, factory safety, or creating other entirely new sensory experiences.
Our team is inspired by the transformative technology we are building and we
are dedicated to making a meaningful social impact.

We are looking for a software developer with an emphasis on embedded systems
who is comfortable taking initial software architecture through to production
and maintenance.

We just raised our Series A this past December. We are lucky to be backed by
wonderful VCs like True Ventures, DigiTx, and Excel to name a few.

You can view or apply our full job posting on angel.co:
[https://angel.co/company/neosensory/jobs/542232-firmware-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/neosensory/jobs/542232-firmware-engineer)

I am the CTO and you can find my email address in my profile.

------
siruelise
Reaktor | Software Developer, from World to Amsterdam | VISA, ONSITE

We: engineering and design company, located in Amsterdam, 12 nationalities
strong, 18 years old. You: a gifted developer, not necessarily located in
Amsterdam, whatever nationality or age, interested in seeing what the land of
tulips has to offer.

Reaktor is looking for software developers to join our team in Amsterdam –
wherever you might be living now.

From day one, our growth philosophy has been to hire any and all Reaktorians
out there. In order to help newcomers from abroad ease into Dutch life as
smoothly as possible, we have now published our very own Relocation Guide:
[https://relocate-to-amsterdam.reaktor.com](https://relocate-to-
amsterdam.reaktor.com)

What we expect from you: – A ton of skill and wisdom in working with tech that
you consider useful. In no particular order, here are some things many of us
like: functional programming, Node.js, Clojure, React, Swift, SQL, NoSQL,
general bleeding edge stuff – Ability to read and speak English fluently and
idiomatically – Appreciation for agile and lean principles that actually work,
and solving really hard problems with clean code – Willingness to be
responsible for your work, development and career path

What we’re offering to you: [https://www.reaktor.com/careers/software-
developer-from-worl...](https://www.reaktor.com/careers/software-developer-
from-world-to-amsterdam/)

(All open roles: reaktor.com/careers/amsterdam)

Drop us a line: careers-nl@reaktor.com. <3

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work!

At Textio, we're changing the way people write. We predict how your writing
will perform based on previous real-world results from similar documents. We
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring
engineers across the board to help us solve difficult problems. We have a
tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a
bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Engineering Manager - Infrastructure, Data Science Manager -
Analytics, Senior Product Manager, Data Scientist, Senior Data Scientist -
Modeling, Senior Frontend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Technical Program
Manager, Senior Data Journalist, Account Manager, Director of Account
Management, Lead Account Manager - Strategic Accounts, Senior Finance Manager,
Marketing Operations Manager, Chief People Officer, Chief Revenue Officer,
Content Writer

------
aviviano_nmr
NorthStar Medical Radioisotopes | Software Engineer | Madison, WI | Full Time
| Onsite

[https://www.northstarnm.com](https://www.northstarnm.com)

Our Engineering team is growing fast, and we are seeking Software Engineers to
help implement software for our current and next generation systems, and to
become future leaders of our organization. Our team develops electromechanical
instruments, devices, cloud systems, mobile applications, and production
equipment for medical and non-medical applications.

Stack: C# (.NET Core 3), C, C++, Rust, F#, Windows, UWP, Skia, SQLite, gRPC,
Azure Devops, Git

Research: We are actively looking at adding the following technologies to add
to our stack: AWS, Azure, UWP, Android, and iOS.

NorthStar’s mission is to transform the medical radioisotopes industry by
becoming a global leader of innovative diagnostic & therapeutic medical
radioisotopes. In fulfillment of this mission, NorthStar has developed ground
breaking technology in radiopharmaceutical production as well as
instruments/medical devices that will efficiently produce important medical
radioisotopes on site at a radiopharmacy.

If you are interested in applying for this position, please forward your
resume to hr@northstarnm.com with the position title in the subject line.

------
chair6
HashiCorp | Product Security Engineer | US / UK / Canada / Netherlands /
Germany | FULL-TIME | REMOTE

We are looking for Product Security Engineers to help scale our product
security function, which works closely with engineering & product management
to ensure that security is appropriately addressed across the HashiCorp
product suite.

In this role, your responsibilities will include:

* Plan & execute security assessments (dynamic testing, static testing, code review, etc) and threat modeling of HashiCorp’s products, services, and associated cloud infrastructure.

* Build and implement security solutions across the product life-cycle, such as standalone security tools, CI/CD pipeline integrations, product security features/fixes, etc.

* Monitor threats and vulnerabilities impacting HashiCorp products and services, develop proof-of-concepts as appropriate, identify mitigations and assess/communicate associated risk.

We are looking for talented self-starters with 4+ years of security
experience. We will consider experienced engineers with less security-specific
experience but the desire to learn!

More information and application at
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1664419](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs/1664419).

------
MaddieatRitual
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile, Web (React), Data Engineers, DevOps
(GCP+Kubernetes) | Toronto, ON | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Ritual’s mission is to digitize local commerce. We are a two-sided marketplace
connecting consumers to their local merchants to make the purchasing of goods
and service more efficient. Our initial product focuses on creating a social
food ordering experience that allows users to pre-order take-out at their
local restaurants. We make it easy to place group orders and have a coworker
deliver your lunch or coffee right to your desk. Our value-add for merchants
is to increase their order volume and repeat business. Additionally we provide
merchants with valuable insights into their local customer behaviour, allowing
for highly targeted local marketing campaigns.

We recently announced our international expansion plans
([https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-
pmn/bu...](https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-pmn/business-
wire-news-releases-pmn/ritual-announces-international-expansion)) and are
looking to double our Engineering team to support our growing business (from
50 to 100 engineers). We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior
talent. Come help us digitize local commerce!

Our glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm)

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email madeline@ritual.co

------
TVL
Transview Logistics, LLC | Software Engineer | Boulder, CO | Full-time | On-
site or Remote |

At Transview, we build transformative cloud-based ERP and logistics support
platforms designed specifically for large distribution companies. Our flagship
product is a shipping optimization solution. We plan product shipments with
truck loading constraints, traffic constraints, delivery constraints and more
all in a single optimization solution which allows us to find cost savings no
other routing platform can. We build solutions that meet specific industry and
customer needs using our flexible and comprehensive routing engine.

Core Responsibilities \- Work with product owner to understand and design
client-driven features. \- Work with sales and product owner to onboard
clients and customize applications to client requirements \- Execute tasks
within an Agile/Scrum style environment \- Follow best practices and standards
for coding

Core Qualifications: \- Ruby on Rails proficient, Javascript, Rust, React,
and/or devops experience is a bonus. \- Bachelor of Science degree in CS or
equivalent \- 1+ years relevant experience

Compensation: Temp to full-time, salary-based dependent upon overall
experience.

We look forward to hearing from you! Please send resumes to
jobs[at]transviewlogistics[dot]com

------
paxos_recruiter
PAXOS | NYC, London, Singapore | Onsite, Full-time | $100k - $200k |
www.paxos.com/careers Paxos is a venture-backed, post series-B, regulated
financial institution that is building infrastructure to enable movement
between physical and digital assets. We’ve raised $93M to date, have about 110
team members, and we’re expanding rapidly. Our board of directors include
former FDIC chair Sheila C. Bair, former senator Bill Bradley, and former NYSE
CEO Duncan Niederauer.

We are looking for Software Engineers to work on applications that move money,
lower settlement risk, and bring blockchain tech to big markets.

Our tech stack is mostly Go/Kotlin/React/C# on AWS + docker/kubernetes

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of our roles:

-Sr. Software Engineers ([https://www.paxos.com/sr-software-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/sr-software-engineer/))

-Sr. Front End Engineer ([https://www.paxos.com/senior-front-end-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/senior-front-end-engineer/))

Read more: (www.paxos.com/careers/)

email me at amckinley@paxos.com for more information or to set up a quick
chat!

------
Bibliotalent
Bibliotech | Software Engineers | Remote| US and Europe

Our mission-driven team of 25 is changing the future of the multi-billion
dollar textbook industry for the better.

We encourage an atmosphere of integrity, diversity, collaboration, passion,
and fun. We have a remote first culture so lots of slack, google meet and
communication with people who love flexibility but still want to be part of a
team. You would come to London for a couple of weeks first to get to know
everyone and then meet at our retreats ( Company and Dev)

Helping us a build a platform that scales globally, is used by millions daily
and delivers terabytes of information to students everywhere - Think Spotify
for Textbooks, you can imagine the engineering challeges we face both at the
front end of UX, but especially at our backend, major API integrations,
performance, security, resilience, you will be working on it.

What you would need for this position

● You have four (4) plus years in development with one (1) plus years working
directly with Node.js

What is in it for you

You would receive a competitive salary, with many benefits such as medical
insurance, stock options, travel card, and more. To promote a healthy work-
life balance, we offer generous paid time-off and remote working
opportunities.

Our Application process

Please send your CV and any github links to talent@bibliotech.com

www.bibliotech.com

------
reklaklislaw
CropOne | 725 Main St Millis Massachusetts | Onsite |
[https://cropone.ag/careers](https://cropone.ag/careers)

CropOne is a cutting-edge indoor hydroponic farming company bringing fresh
produce closer to your home by breaking down the old barriers of traditional
farming. Our produce is grown with the precision of industrial controls and
data-driven plant science without ever using pesticides, herbicides, or
fungicides and are always in-season, available fresh all year-round.

We’re seeking Back-end and Front-end Engineers to join our team of farmers,
programmers, teachers, engineers, technicians, scientists, and analysts to
develop and extend our capabilities around operating and optimizing our indoor
vertical farms.

You will work in a highly collaborative and dynamic environment building the
tools and infrastructure that run our farms. The ideal candidates will be
familiar and adapted to a fast-paced startup culture, comfortable learning new
technologies, excel developing and implementing real-world solutions, possess
excellent communication skills, and thrive collaborating within a multi-
disciplinary team. This is a unique opportunity to enter into the burgeoning
indoor agriculture industry.

~~~
gaara87
Doing anything on mobile?

------
madelynmartin
Senior Frontend Engineer | Make School | REMOTE or in our San Francisco HQ

Who are we? We are a computer science college for the 21st century. Our
education combines liberal arts, computer science, software development, and
character development with a strong emphasis on fully preparing students for
successful careers as software engineers, product managers, or entrepreneurs.
Our alumni work at Facebook, Google, Apple, Snap, LinkedIn, Lyft and more.

Our college is accessible to students of all backgrounds, 40% are
underrepresented minority students and 50% come from low-income families.

What You'll Do: -Play a key role in the continued architecture and
implementation of the Make School educational platform -Analyze and improve
the efficiency and reliability of the Make School infrastructure -Write code
with best-practices (including TDD) and participate in peer code review

Our Stack: React, Apollo, Relay (legacy), GraphQL, ES6, Webpack, Jest,
Cypress, Ruby on Rails (marketing site), jQuery (legacy)

If interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/makeschool/1edb94b9-0757-4f2f-a0bb-9cb...](https://jobs.lever.co/makeschool/1edb94b9-0757-4f2f-a0bb-9cb795778699)
OR send me an email at: madelyn@makeschool.com

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack: * Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

~~~
vatsal26
Just applied through email. Hope to hear back soon!

------
leegutman
Enigma|Software Engineers (all levels), Data Scientists (Ph.D. or relevant
work experience preferred, Product Managers, Product Designers| Full-time |
New York, NY | Visa

Enigma's mission is to empower people to interpret and improve the world
around them. We do this by transforming how data is seen and used in the
enterprise. Enigma links vast data sources to surface insights that inform
business decisions, solve problems and unlock new opportunities. From
combating money laundering to enhancing drug safety, Enigma is changing the
way the world uses data.

Key open roles:

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/611422cb1](https://grnh.se/611422cb1) Data
Scientist: [https://grnh.se/e58de8131](https://grnh.se/e58de8131) Product &
Strategy: [https://grnh.se/6d1476731](https://grnh.se/6d1476731) Senior
Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/33efaa021](https://grnh.se/33efaa021)

Check out our careers page to see all open roles:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers](https://www.enigma.com/careers)

------
orenyk
Yale University (yale.edu) | New Haven, CT | Software Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Yale University is a world-renowned institution of higher learning and
research, dedicated to expanding and sharing knowledge, inspiring innovation,
and preserving cultural and scientific information for future generations.

The Application Development team at Yale's Information Technology Services
department is looking for both a Software Engineer and a Senior Software
Engineer. We’re an in-house custom development “consultancy” building and
maintaining small to medium sized web and mobile applications in support of
research, teaching and learning, and other University activities. We also run
the Student Developer & Mentorship Program where we train and hire students to
work on some of our custom development projects.

We're looking for developers to build high-quality, well-tested, and robust
web and mobile applications (our primary stack is Rails and React), make and
guide application architecture decisions, and help to support and remediate
existing applications. Ideal candidates will be self-motivated, collaborative,
and passionate about education and mentoring others.

To view the job description and apply please visit the links below:

* Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/54287BR](http://bit.ly/54287BR)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/53581BR](https://bit.ly/53581BR)

If you have any questions please reach out to me at oren {dot} kanner {at}
yale {dot} edu. Thanks!

------
predata-dev
Predata | Software Engineers | NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://predata.com/](https://predata.com/)

Predata is building machine learning models to link online behavior to
geopolitical and economic trends. Fortune 500 companies and governments use
Predata to anticipate events and make better decisions.

We come from the worlds of technology, political science, and finance, and
share a commitment to building the future of predictive analytics. Our
challenge is to transform abstract data into insight and narrative, while
attempting to understand and measure the human elements that drive our data.
We're passionate about simplicity, discovery, clarity, and performance in the
face of large data volumes.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles, including machine learning,
front-end, back-end, and infrastructure. If you are always looking for things
to improve and unafraid to get started quickly, you'll be at home on our team.
There will be many opportunities to contribute meaningfully to our product and
process as we continue to grow.

Front-End: Mithril.js, React, D3, ES6, Sass, Webpack, Babel

Back-End: Python, Django, numpy/pandas/scikit-learn, Celery, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

You can find our jobs showcase and more information at
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata)

Questions? Email jobs@predata.com

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Quantitative Research and Development | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.etflogic.io](https://www.etflogic.io) | Full Time

ETFLogic is a fintech data analytics and quant tools company. We help our
clients - ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, RIAs, FA and Corporates - make better
investment decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs
hold in excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to
reach $30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and
complexity in the ETF landscape.

We empower ETF ecosystem members to better understand what is “under the hood”
and gain an edge in investment trading decisions. We are building quantitative
tools, analytics and trading signals around ETFs and their underlying assets.

We have two roles open:

1\. Quantitative R&D: This role would, in part, further researching and
development in key areas: intraday fair-value pricing, portfolio construction,
portfolio optimization, fixed-income pricing, factor analysis, liquidity
analysis. Prior finance experience in these areas is preferred.

2\. Frontend Developer: Focused on building a rich UI/UX in React.

Our tech stack is comprised of JS, React, Python, AWS

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Founding Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/) Cleary is building an
‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of internal tools that
companies like Airbnb, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc build for their own
employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working with companies like
Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large seed round from top
tier investors.

We're assembling an A+ team - currently just 7 with backgrounds from Twitter,
Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes three second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you
will wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uehO_WsAePlPJ_ffymeW8zNi...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uehO_WsAePlPJ_ffymeW8zNiIiCbiBJGi8jt0axEjbw/edit)

Submit resumes to ryan@gocleary.com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
jonathanho
Peloton | Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Peloton is a digital fitness company based in NYC. Our company is reinventing
in-home fitness with a new take on blending together the best hardware,
software, and instructional content with an eye towards becoming a 'Netflix
for fitness'.

Our SRE team is building a deployment platform that supports millions of at-
home classes taken each month by our customers. We have lots of opportunities
for automation and development, and value partnering with developers to help
deliver value rather than just fighting fires. Instead, as the SRE team, our
goal is to make sure that our developers can get the job done in the most
frictionless way possible, so that new features and improvements can reach our
user base faster (and bugs get squashed easier!)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/1268721](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/1268721)

We have many other open positions listed on our career page:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers)

------
alessandrap
Oncora Medical | Philadelphia, PA | Full time, salary posted in link below

\- Staff Software Engineer (Platform)

\- Software Engineer (Platform)

\- Software Engineer (Imaging)

About us: Oncora is an oncology software and data company dedicated to helping
physicians and scientists collect and use real-world data to improve outcomes
for cancer patients. Our products include: a workflow integrated data capture
software system for radiation oncology, a data warehouse to amass real-world,
regulatory-grade oncology data, a predictive model API with machine learning
algorithms to power partner software, and a life sciences partner product
leveraging automated medical image analysis to advance new technologies in the
fight to cure cancer. We work with world-leading cancer centers such as MD
Anderson and Northwell Health, and our team is mission-driven to its core.

We are looking for experienced engineers to join our mission driven team to
help develop our data platform that integrates and transforms multiple
imperfect and messy data sources into clean, usable data so that we can learn
from every cancer patient.

To learn more or apply, click here:
[https://oncoramedical.com/careers/](https://oncoramedical.com/careers/)

------
PlamenPlutus
Plutus.it | Backend Engineer | Remote | Full Time

Plutus is one of the hottest FinTech start-up's, with a mission to bridge the
gap between the traditional payment infrastructure and the blockchain, we're
making it possible for owners of Bitcoin and Ethereum to spend their money in
any high street store anywhere in the world via the Plutus Tap & Pay app for
mobile.

We're a distributed team working 100% remotely, we are passionate about our
product, we have a great engineering culture, and we're looking for other
talented individuals to join us to disrupt the finance industry.

We are looking for a strong candidate who is able to demonstrate that he/she
was a key developer on a Fintech project, who has completed at least one full
cycle of a Fintech solution development.

Strong backend experience with Node.js/Express development At least 2 projects
where you were fully involved in writing services on that technology
Proficiency JavaScript, CSS, HTML, SQL, PostgreSQL coding principles Good
undersanding of Webpack, ES6, OAuth, JWT, Git, CI/CD, AWS, Linux Preferred
basic understanding of Docker Preferred basic knowledge of GraphQL Extensive
experience of developing high performance, large-scale systems throughout the
product lifecycle. Fluent English

Competitive salary.

100% remote working.

Flexible working hours.

A development team made by developers, for developers.

Quarterly socials.

Please feel free to apply here: [https://plutus-dot-
it.workable.com/](https://plutus-dot-it.workable.com/)

~~~
creativehandle
Do you require remote workers to be in the UK?

------
Kabootit
Homesnap | Javascript Engineer | Bethesda, MD | Full-time, ONSITE
[https://www.homesnap.com/](https://www.homesnap.com/)

Homesnap is an award-winning technology company serving the real estate
industry. We're well-funded and based in Bethesda, MD. Our website and app
empower people to find and share accurate, real-time real estate information,
whether they are standing in front of a house or sitting on a couch.

We've been awarded several prestigious awards, including 2018 Washington Post
Top Workplaces, Inc. Magazine Best Workplaces, #43 on Deloitte's Fast 500, and
DC Inno Coolest Companies.

We are looking for a JavaScript Engineer who is motivated to combine the art
of design with the art of programming. Responsibilities will include
implementing visual elements and their behaviors with user interactions. You
will work with both front-end and backend web developers to build all client-
side logic. You will also be bridging the gap between the visual elements and
the server-side infrastructure, taking an active role on both sides, and
defining how the application looks and functions.

Email us at tthompson@homesnap.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
ruio
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) We're one
of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique position
in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech company.
We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: engineering managers,
backend with microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science &
machine learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers,
product, iOS & Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java,
Python, JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at matteo.ruina@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you, and/or have questions. Please specify which job are you applying to and
which office would you like to work from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://cover.build](https://cover.build)

Cover delivers custom homes, built in a week. From architectural design
through engineering, manufacturing, and installation, we've developed
innovative solutions that address fundamental problems in the construction
industry. We're a team that's radical in its make up with individuals from
software engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied physics and mathematics,
architecture, industrial design, and other backgrounds.

And we're backed by top tier investors such as General Catalyst, Y Combinator,
and 50 Years.

We're currently hiring full-stack, frontend, and generalist engineers.
Problems that you might work on include: automating architectural design and
putting it in the browser, building out scalable regulatory engines that tell
users what they can build on their properties, developing VR/AR applications
that bring new home designs to life, and more.

Learn more and apply at
[https://www.cover.build/careers](https://www.cover.build/careers), or email a
resume to join@cover.build

------
marceng
SentiLink | Software Engineer (backend, platform, infra, machine learning) |
ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | sentilink.com

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including Andreessen Horowitz,
Max Levchin (Affirm CEO/PayPal Co-Founder), and former presidents/CEO's of
Visa, Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

We recently closed our Series A [1] and are hiring software engineers to help
us build our identity platform. Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part) and
Python (for the ML part) on k8s and the work involves a lot of complex and
sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://angel.co/sentilink/jobs](https://angel.co/sentilink/jobs) or shoot a
resume/github/linkedin to naftali@sentilink.com.

[1] [https://businessinsider.com/synthetic-fraud-detection-
startu...](https://businessinsider.com/synthetic-fraud-detection-startup-
sentilink-raises-14-million-2019-3)

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer |
Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take our
customers' security-relevant device and application logs, ingest and parse
them, then alert on what's important, generate reports, and show cool
dashboards.

We use AngularJS/Angular (upgrade in progress), Typescript, Java 8, C#.NET,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're built on AWS.

I got my job here through an HN Who's Hiring post, and I love working here.
Strong engineering culture - weekly hour 'topic sync' to share knowledge,
flexible hours/wfh, dog-friendly office, happy customers that give good
feedback, interesting problems to solve, strong sales growth.

Email jobs [at] defensestorm [dot] com or apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/541601-senior-
sof...](https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/541601-senior-software-
engineer)

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers)

We provide a platform that lets anyone create, host and sell courses online,
we have over 18 million students and well over 250k instructors on the
platform who have earned more than $350m. We are a team of 100 with an
Eng/Product org inching towards 40. We are hiring across the board with a
focus on Backend (RoR), Frontend (React/Typescript), Product Managers, and
Product Designers

Senior Software Engineers (Ruby on Rails preferred):
[https://teachable.com/job_posts/5fe8bb3d-a307-4429-8ee8-2199...](https://teachable.com/job_posts/5fe8bb3d-a307-4429-8ee8-2199d4907754)

Senior Frontend Engineers (React/Typescript) :
[https://teachable.com/job_posts/53d2ec79-0178-478e-840b-6ba1...](https://teachable.com/job_posts/53d2ec79-0178-478e-840b-6ba134e3e3d8)

Product Managers [https://teachable.com/job_posts/da97cd84-4b12-42aa-
bcc9-0f22...](https://teachable.com/job_posts/da97cd84-4b12-42aa-
bcc9-0f222c03f687)

Product Designers
[https://teachable.com/job_posts/db310e65-4f3f-42d5-987f-df26...](https://teachable.com/job_posts/db310e65-4f3f-42d5-987f-df2639bfcb96)

I can honestly say it’s the best place I’ve ever worked. I’m the CTO here, hit
me up at noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions or head to
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

Check out our stack and a bit about what it’s like to work here on this post
about How We Code at Teachable: [https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-
teachable-ff4285...](https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-teachable-
ff42859a9164) and read up on our growth in this post on our path to a $15M
Annual Run Rate: [https://medium.com/teachable/scaling-teachable-part-2-our-
jo...](https://medium.com/teachable/scaling-teachable-part-2-our-journey-
to-a-15m-run-rate-a9305d772e5e)

------
samfs
FullStory | Data Scientist | Remote and Onsite | Atlanta, GA

FullStory’s mission is to improve the web for all users. We’re doing that by
building an ambitiously high-scale platform that records, analyzes, and
humanizes more customer experience data than any other technology on the web.

We’re adding talented Data Scientists to our Data Science & Analytics team to
both accelerate the development of in-app features that benefit our customers,
as well as create internal tools to help make our company more
“bionic”—smarter, faster, and more scalable. FullStory’s Data Scientists are
not just critical thinkers in the realm of data research and analysis, but
also proficient developers who can turn important insights into tangible
outputs.

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

Please submit via our jobs page:
[https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/)

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer | New York,
NY | Full-Time | On-site | $120k - $160k + Equity

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Software Engineer \- Senior DevOps Engineer

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

------
elementsNL
Elements | Python/Django Developer | Almere, The Netherlands | Full-time,
ONSITE, VISA, Relocation assistance

Elements is a digital agency founded in 1996, building web and mobile
applications for a diverse range of clients with HQ in NL. Our team has over
60 professionals from around the world, who all share a passion for tech,
innovation and sharing knowledge. We care a lot about growing our skills,
delivering quality work and having fun along the way!

Check our current tech stack here
[https://stackshare.io/elements](https://stackshare.io/elements)

Some of our PERKS

* conferences/events/courses budget to stay on top of your skills * flexible working hours * internal coach program to support your personal growth * employee participation program * diverse projects * regular fun events with the team * pension plan * free lunch, snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

Check more info & our projects here
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE

Almere
[https://elements.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6?viewed=true](https://elements.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6?viewed=true)

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Back End Developer, Front End Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Back End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Front End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Senior Full Stack Engineer and Product Designer | REMOTE
(USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

I'm a founder looking to make our first key hires. We have found product-
market fit, have seen strong revenue growth, and recently closed a seed round
from well known investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to join a small
and fast-growing startup, transforming an industry with powerful and easy to
use products customers love. As an early employee you'll have tons of
ownership, a big impact on product, a say in our values, and opportunities to
tremendously accelerate your career growth.

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We’re just getting started on, and have our sights set on making hiring
a great experience for recruiters, hiring managers, and candidates. We’re
building the platform to engage these key stakeholders and fix the $200
billion per year hiring industry.

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Product Designer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWBL6Ag_SSxHs?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
einfach
AuptiX Inc. | Senior Software Engineers | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full-time

AuptiX is a thriving, Silicon Valley VC-backed startup based in San Diego
(Solana Beach). We're building a transformative technology platform for SMBs
that ship LTL freight — a $40B market! Our vision is to create a platform and
marketplace that efficiently combines freight from multiple customers into
multi-stop full truckloads, and matches them with the most efficient carriers,
thereby avoiding terminals and hubs, and the damage and delays inherent to
them.

Our team is made up of a small group of engineers who are passionate about
creating innovative solutions built with modern technology. As a member of
this team, your talent and expertise will influence the best practices, design
patterns, and technologies that we use to deliver the best experience for our
customers.

We are hiring across our Engineering organization:

* Senior Research Scientist

* Senior Software Engineer, Algorithms

* Senior Software Engineer, Back End

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure

If you're interested to find out more, ping me at david+hn@auptix.com or apply
directly at
[https://www.auptix.com/careers/](https://www.auptix.com/careers/).

------
jameslesner
Catawiki | Engineers | Amsterdam, Assen (Netherlands) | Full Time | ONSITE |
VISA | www.catawiki.com

As one of the fastest growing online companies in Europe we offer a great
opportunity for you to grow as a developer working with an amazing team of 70+
engineers inside a diverse company with 40 nationalities and counting!

We have vacancies for back-end, front-end, engineering managers and data
engineers. On a daily basis you'll work with Ruby, JS, Swift, Java and Python.
If you're into lower level technologies we have challenges for you helping us
scale Nginx, MySQL, Redis and ElasticSearch, all running in a multi-tenant
environment (metal, AWS, GCP).

Our challenges today include migrating our old Rails platform, create a
seamless integration between our hosting providers and establishing sane
abstractions across all of our applications/services. As well as this we’re
building out our microservice architecture (40 services and counting) and
building out new features for our millions of users.

You can work from two locations in the Netherlands (Amsterdam and Assen) and
we've gotten pretty good at the whole relocation business, so even if you're
outside the country feel free to drop me a line at j.lesner@catawiki.nl with
your resumé (Github/Gitlab will suffice if you don’t have a CV handy) if
you're interested in learning more. You can also apply direct on our careers
page: [https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs) and you
can read more about our recruitment process here:
[https://github.com/catawiki/join-us](https://github.com/catawiki/join-us).

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | DevOps Manager | NYC | Onsite If you know Docker,
Django, and AWS really well, and you'd like to take over management of a
really well-organized, stable devops infrastructure with some very interesting
upcoming projects over the next year, send me your resume here:

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDdZ9fwI&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDdZ9fwI&s=HN)

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto, CA & Seattle, WA | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/HPC/Parallel programming/performance programming skills – ideally
we want a mix of both ◦ Seattle & Palo Alto • AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦
Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep Learning/HPC, ideally also with
C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto or Seattle Please email resumes to
juans@stealthmode.co

------
gregwebs
PingCAP | Software Engineer | San Mateo and distributed | Full-Time | Remote |
[https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs](https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs)

We make TiDB, an open source distributed scale-out database that is
consistent, always online, and MySQL compatible. Our underlying distributed
key-value layer, TiKV, is a CNCF project.

We have hundreds of users, some with 100+ TB of data. We need to keep scaling
to larger datasets and find ways to help users access their data even faster.

Our tech stack is Rust, Go, Kubernetes, and TiDB itself! Many different
technical skill sets can be put to use here. You can work on making TiDB run
in the cloud, do low-level database hacking, work on documentation, or working
with customers.

I am part of the international team that is oriented towards being remote, and
we travel periodically to meet in person.

I like working with TiDB because I get to be a part of a big change going on
in databases and work with a skilled and friendly team. On a daily basis I
learn new things about databases and the cloud, but I also get to apply my
existing experiences to have a big impact.

See the above jobs link for more details and compensation information.

------
timrobinson
Maven Securities
([https://www.mavensecurities.com](https://www.mavensecurities.com)) | London,
UK | Hong Kong | ONSITE

Maven is a proprietary high-frequency trading (HFT) organisation formed in
2011. We employ the most talented traders, developers and engineers in the
market, executing a diverse range of strategies across global equities and
derivatives. We are the most active participant in many of the products we
trade, contributing significant liquidity to markets around the world. Core to
our success is a tight integration between trading, research, and technology,
and everyone involved in making these pieces come together.

Maven has a culture that is relaxed and informal but highly rewarding of
strong performance; there's no dress code, plenty of free food and regular
social events. We have offices in London, Hong Kong and New York and will be
opening a new Chicago office in early 2020 as part of our plans to expand our
coverage of derivatives markets.

We're hiring developers across all areas of the company:

\- Low latency trading systems: C++, FPGA, Julia. Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/741a6cdb1](https://grnh.se/741a6cdb1)

\- Trading tools: C#, .NET Core, TypeScript. Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/3e4c1d701](https://grnh.se/3e4c1d701)

\- Data analytics: Python. Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/4a7bb8a71](https://grnh.se/4a7bb8a71)

For more information, visit:
[https://workatmaven.com](https://workatmaven.com)

------
jamesbeith
Octopus Energy | Python / Django Engineer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

We are a tech-focused energy supplier building a modern, event-driven
infrastructure for interacting with both consumers (via the web, mobile apps
and smart-meters) and the industry (e.g. data flows, consumption forecasting,
trading on the wholesale market).

We're looking for strong engineers to join our team as we have a host of meaty
challenges to solve. Python / Django experience would be an advantage but not
a necessity - we're interested in talking to any candidate with a good track
record and an interest in green energy. There's no minimum level of experience
required: we'll consider everyone from graduates upwards.

You'll be working for a company that is helping address climate change. We're
helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from
renewable sources. This will all help transition us towards a lower carbon
future.

Further details and applications see: [https://au.indeed.com/job/python-
django-engineer-14fccc31763...](https://au.indeed.com/job/python-django-
engineer-14fccc31763424f1)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, would you consider remote applicants? Thanks

~~~
jamesbeith
We would prefer someone who can work in our Sydney office but will consider
remote candidates (warning: the bar is much higher).

~~~
pydeveloper22
Sounds good. I was just checking out your site as far as the Python/Django
Engineer opening goes..and the closest role I found to match your post here on
HN is the Backend engineer role at your London location. I see that the
requirements are just an interest in technology as well as problem solving. I
have some experience using and working with Python and Django. So my question
is, what do you require for applicants to apply? Is it a resume or Github? Or
do we email you with the email given on your website telling about ourselves?

~~~
jamesbeith
Please apply using the link in the post with your CV and explain why you're a
strong candidate.

------
frb
Myos | Berlin, Germany - DE | ONSITE | Full-time / Part-time |
[https://myos.co/](https://myos.co/)

Myos is a fast growing FinTech founded in Berlin by a team of experienced
entrepreneurs and former venture capital investors. With our innovative
financing model, we are revolutionizing a market of € 600 billion in Europe.
Our culture is characterized by professionalism, transparency and the common
goal to build Myos into the global market leader in its segment.

For our location in Berlin, we are looking for talented people, who actively
supports us in setting up our company. Together with the founders, you will
lay the foundation for future success and significantly help shape the
organization of the technical project business.

We are hiring:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://myos.co/jobs/full-stack-software-
engineer/](https://myos.co/jobs/full-stack-software-engineer/)

\- Product Manager: [https://myos.co/jobs/product-
manager/](https://myos.co/jobs/product-manager/)

Feel free to send your application to jobs@myos.co.

------
cavulus
Cavulus · Senior Developer (Ruby/JavaScript) REMOTE· Seattle, Washington,
United States · Engineering ( Apply at
[https://cavulus.workable.com/jobs/1038986](https://cavulus.workable.com/jobs/1038986)
)

Do you enjoy spending time with your family, friends, and hobbies instead of
working after hours or commuting? Or perhaps a work environment that plans its
deadlines around your vacations, and not the other way around, with management
that shields you from the vicissitudes of the outside world and leaves you the
time you need for focused, deep, uninterrupted work?

Consider Cavulus. We've put together an all-remote development team and a
suite of powerful tools to tackle problems in the healthcare space, an
industry notorious for surviving on Cobol, flat-file systems, and old
spreadsheets. Studies have shown that 30% of overall healthcare costs are
directly attributable to these redundant and outdated processes. We've brought
workflow automation, modern data science, advanced interface tools, real-time
stream processing, and people together to bring healthcare costs down for
everyone.

------
ig1
Venture Hacker | Blossom Capital | London, UK

If you're a developer who wants to get into venture capital, this is the gig
for you.

At Blossom we're building a new kind of Series A VC for Europe. We’ve got a
team with deep experience investing at and alongside the best venture capital
funds in the world and operating experience from scaling unicorns globally
(including Facebook, Deliveroo and Klarna).

Founders choose us because they want an investor who understands what it takes
to build a startup from the inside. Whether it's structuring engineering teams
(half of our investing partners have engineering backgrounds), hiring sales
leaders or defining firm KPIs, we can offer practical support and expertise
drawn from our own experiences in scaling companies.

This role is a mix of engineering and traditional venture capital work (market
mapping, deal sourcing, due diligence etc.) - you don’t need to have any
experience in venture capital, but understanding the startup ecosystem and
fundraising will obviously be beneficial.

Details of the role: [https://t.co/1BThYhekQj](https://t.co/1BThYhekQj)

(Feel free to cc me imran@blossomcap.com and mention you came via HN!)

------
dekhn
Insitro | South San Francisco (Onsite) Data Engineer, Machine Learning
Engineer

We apply state-of-the-art machine learning, laboratory automation, and high
throughput biology techniques to discover new drugs with fewer side effects
and lower cost.

Data Engineer| Competitive Salary + Bonus + Equity and excellent benefits

\---> Work closely with a cross-functional team of scientists, bioengineers,
and data scientists to identify areas where data engineering can make a
difference, to develop data architectures and systems on cutting edge, high
throughput platforms, enabling our scientists to be maximally productive

Machine Learning Engineer | Competitive Salary + Bonus + Equity and excellent
benefits

You will work closely with a cross-functional team of life scientists,
bioengineers, and data scientists to identify areas where machine learning can
make a difference, to conceptualize and develop biological datasets using
cutting edge, high throughput platforms, and to analyze these data sets using
the best machine learning methods, applied at scale.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in South Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[http://insitro.com/jobs](http://insitro.com/jobs)

------
jgibson
Tesla Inc, USA | INTERNS (Fall 2019) | Vehicle Integration, Simulation or
Automation Infrastructure | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE

Chassis Controls Software (the smarts behind track mode [1], stability control
[2] and more) is looking for an intern in the fall. We've got plenty of work
to do in a number of roles:

\- vehicle integration (systems engineering of multiple different ECUs in the
car, interface design, a fair bit of in-vehicle work)

\- simulation of ECU code in combination with physical models (C, C++, Rust,
ODEs, high performance computing)

\- automation and test infrastructure work (general CS, docker, python
experience will help)

If you think your skills overlap with one or more of the above postings, email
my hn username + company domain name if you think you fit the criteria.

[1] [https://www.motortrend.com/cars/tesla/model-3/2019/tesla-
mod...](https://www.motortrend.com/cars/tesla/model-3/2019/tesla-
model-3-performance-track-mode-release-version-review/) [2]
[https://www.instagram.com/p/Br5XllOH6rK/](https://www.instagram.com/p/Br5XllOH6rK/)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide. We are
looking for especially Backend (Golang, gRPC, Postgres, ScyllaDB), Data
(Redshift, BigQuery, Airflow) and Machine Learning Engineers (Python, Pytorch,
Fast.AI) who will help us building a world-class recommendation tool that will
help people find content they love.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

Are you interested? Great, we’d love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We’re not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
scottbcovert
Tython | Salesforce Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-time or Part-time
| ONSITE or REMOTE (PDT +/\- 3) |
[https://www.tython.co](https://www.tython.co)

Tython provides consulting services to Salesforce partners, customers, and
ISVs with a focus on lightning web components, Apex development, and backend
integrations.

Tython is currently a two man show, but we're looking to build out a fun,
diverse, and supportive team of both junior and experienced Salesforce
software engineers. Reach out if you would enjoy working with a small group,
having a flexible work schedule, and building complex
applications/integrations with the Salesforce platform.

We're looking for a software engineer first and foremost, but there will also
be a consultant aspect to the role as some client interaction may be necessary
to go over requirements/deliverables. We're definitely open to helping a
strong developer not already familiar with Salesforce transition to the
platform, but candidates would ideally already have experience in the
following:

\- Lightning Component (Aura/Web) Development

\- Apex Development

\- SFDX

Interested? Send your resume to careers@tython.co (no recruiters please)

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle, NYC, Berlin | Developer | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for engineers to build this out! If you have experience with
different languages (Python, Go, Java, Node, etc...), different platforms
(Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps), different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle
CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), different organizations (startups, enterprises,
governments, universities), I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team has varied skills -
you will learn ALOT here. I'm also interested in talking to Product Managers
or UX people with a strong interest in tools for building and shipping
software.

Email me (Adam) a resume (or similar): adnelso @at amazon.com

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for front- and back-end engineers and engineering managers
to work toward detecting diseases like cancer faster and more accurately while
paving the way toward personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. I wrote about what this
means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, so we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but
early- and mid-career developers who have great software engineering chops can
find a great home here as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid
skills in python/django (on the back-end), vue/react (on front), or similar to
be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

------
bradyholt
YNAB | Full Stack Developer | Remote | Full Time

We build “You Need a Budget” the best budgeting software around. (But people
in the know call us YNAB, which is pronounced “why-nab”). For more than a
decade, people have been buying YNAB and then telling their friends what a
difference it has made in their lives. Google us, or read some of our reviews
on the app store, and you’ll see what we mean. We love building something that
has a huge positive impact on people’s lives.

You’re a Full Stack developer with at least 5 years of experience shipping,
monitoring, and maintaining SaaS apps at scale (not just websites). You’re an
expert in at least one modern server-side framework (Rails, ASP.NET, Express,
Django, etc).

You’re not necessarily the “Ops” person where you work, but you certainly
understand the infrastructure well enough to aid in architecting and
maintaining scalable solutions. We host on Heroku, so experience there is a
bonus, but experience with AWS or other popular IAAS/PAAS is just fine.

Some client-side experience is required as well, meaning you know enough
HTML/CSS/some-client-side-framework to get stuff on the screen matching a
designer’s spec. We work in small, cross-functional teams where you will
likely find yourself responsible for implementation on both the back-end
(Rails and Postgres), as well as the front-end (using Ember or Vue and written
in TypeScript).

You’ll help vet and improve our server-side layer, implement new features,
integrate with third party API’s, and shepherd our application.

You can find out more information and apply here:
[https://ynab.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0j9o5](https://ynab.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0j9o5)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, saw this post a couple days and would be interested to apply.. do you
have an email address to learn more about and discuss this opening? Thanks

------
thejo
Product Manager and Sr. Product Manager | San Francisco | REMOTE |
[https://www.airbase.com](https://www.airbase.com)

Airbase is the first all-in-one spend management platform that provides
companies unparalleled control and visibility into every dollar spent. Finance
teams deserve a solution that eliminates the tedious work involved in managing
spend and allows them to focus on being strategic partners to the rest of the
business. We do that by replacing the multiple systems typically used to
manage spend with a single platform that handles every workflow including
expense approvals and payments (physical cards, virtual cards, ACH, check),
while also automating away the bulk of spend-related accounting. Our customers
include companies like Gusto, Netlify, Getaround, Segment and many others.

We're hiring Product Managers and Sr. Product Managers. More details here:
[https://www.notion.so/airbasehq/Product-Manager-Sr-
Product-M...](https://www.notion.so/airbasehq/Product-Manager-Sr-Product-
Manager-a1d24cbfb678428ca1064a82852432fe)

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend, Fullstack, or Android | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — 31 million MAU!

As a team of 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462)

Fullstack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809)

Android:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1629370?gh_jid=1629...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1629370?gh_jid=1629370)

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

------
Khorimjin
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is solving the data challenge for self-driving cars, by
automatically filtering, categorizing and evaluating raw sensor data.
Currently hiring Data Engineers and Product Managers.

    
    
      * Work at the unique intersection of robotics, machine learning and big data    processing
    
    
      * Immerse yourself in our mission of making self-driving cars a reality
    
    
      * Collaborate closely with experienced Machine Learning researchers
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure, QA and Data engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-engineer--
sf](https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-engineer--sf)

------
leilarosenthal
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing Continuous
Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K to $120K.
Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on! Check
out our ongoing projects here:
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here! [https://tophat.com/company/work-with-
us/](https://tophat.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
wehriam
Bunch | Full-Stack Developer | New York |
[https://bunchenterprise.com/](https://bunchenterprise.com/) | Onsite | Visa
sponsorship available

Bunch builds video applications for the world’s largest companies. Millions of
people communicate using our technology every day.

We are profitable, 100% employee owned, and developer driven. Our team leans
heavily on React, and projects often include cutting edge server technologies
- think time series databases, IPFS, and IoT - to offer features for a market
with unique, large-scale challenges.

We focus on a stable of core products and often extend them to customer
specifications. We have recently developed applications that use drones to
assess disaster sites for insurance companies, distributed systems that move
huge amounts of video data across high-security networks and web interfaces
that give financial organizations real-time insight on what’s happening behind
markets. We value elegance in implementation and invest heavily in the user
experience.

The Bunch offices are in the East Village, one of NYC's most historic and
exciting neighborhoods and near many public transportation options.

We believe people do their best work when challenged, excited, and well-
rested. Excellence in execution forms the bedrock of our organization, and we
understand that developers, like professional athletes, need collaboration and
support to perform at the highest level.

Email me with any questions at - johnwehr (at) bunchenterprise (dot) com - I'd
love to hear from you.

Apply here:
[https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs](https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs)

------
g-clef
King & Union | Sr. Python Engineer (Django) and Sr UI Developer| Full-Time |
REMOTE | Alexandria, VA

King & Union is seeking to hire for 2 positions: a mid/senior Python developer
and a mid/senior UI/javascript developer, to support our flagship product,
Avalon.

Our goal is to make the threat intelligence process run more smoothly and help
organizations share threat data better. Our solution pulls threat information
(both our own and via external APIs) into a graph and enables real-time
collaboration and sharing of the information on the graph. If you're aware of
the tools, think of combining Google docs with a graph editor like Maltego and
mix in some process automation.

We're looking for a mid/advanced back-end developer for the back-end of our
web-based application. Security experience isn't needed, we've got that
covered already. Our backend is built with Django/Django Channels/Redis. Our
UI connects to the backend with a mix of REST and WebSockets. Ideally, the
person we're looking for would be comfortable with Python/Django work as well
as some command line work. We will also be designing and implementing a graph
DB in the near future.

We're also looking for a mid/advanced front-end developer for the UI of our
web-based application. Ideally, the person we're looking for would be
comfortable with JavaScript/React work as well as some command line work.

We encourage all interested to apply: Python/Django:
[https://grnh.se/5bde8ca22](https://grnh.se/5bde8ca22) UI/javascript:
[https://grnh.se/1c9155712](https://grnh.se/1c9155712)

------
dbRM
OpSourced ([https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)) | DevOps Engineer |
Full-Time | REMOTE | Hiring Junior to Senior Levels

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing DevOps-as-a-Service, Lift &
Shift Operations, and project based DevOps consulting services for companies
around the globe. We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like
they would an internal DevOps team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers and on-prem solutions, while
managing fleets of instances and containers, along with their automation,
orchestration, monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work
at a scale that few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with
us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby, Python, Elixir, Java, or Javascript

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / Puppet / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Attn React Developers - early stage startup (pre-funded & profitable, 8 team
members, and over 1000+ customers)

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from both data warehouses (i.e. MySQL / Postgres) and 3rd party
(i.e. Salesforce, Stripe, Segment) channels to help make data more
collaborative across entire organizations without the reliance on SQL or Data
Science.

Check out our Q1 Frontend Product Updates (Medium article):
[https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296](https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296)

We recently rebuilt our entire application with React/Redux and we're super
excited about our roadmap. We have also profitably self-funded our selves to 8
team members and over 1000+ customers.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Email ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

Please mention HN when you submit your application

------
sysix
Systematrix Solutions | React Front End Developer | Atlanta, GA | Full-Time |
ONSITE

Application of AI to real-world problems has been impaired by a lack of data
quality, implementation experience, domain expertise, and innovation.
Systematrix has successfully addressed all these shortcomings of current AI
practice with a winning combination of data curation techniques, proprietary
algorithm development, scalable and flexible micro-service architectures
implementations, and a track record of innovative solutions in production as
well as proof-of concepts across various verticals at leading enterprises.

Responsibilities \- Design and develop responsive and modular web applications
in React \- Utilize RESTful APIs for backend \- Test, debug and document own
code

Required Qualifications \- 3-5 years experience in creating web applications
using HTML, CSS and JavaScript \- Experience in React.js, node.js and
express.js \- Strong experience with web UI frameworks such as Bootstrap,
Semantic UI and Material UI \- Knowledge of Unix commands, SSH and GIT

Preferred experience with D3.js, jQuery, python, django and react native

Interested applicants can send their resumes to careers@systematrix.ai

------
hexr
Hexr | Backend Software Engineer {nodejs, python, AWS, Backend > Frontend} |
London EC1 | ONSITE | Full-time

[https://hexr.com/blogs/careers/backend-software-
engineer](https://hexr.com/blogs/careers/backend-software-engineer)

We build Custom 3D-printed cycling helmets (here's us in the current WIRED
issue [MAY/JUNE 2019]:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/BwpJ0UalDZY/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BwpJ0UalDZY/))

You will be one of the core team members and will be responsible for
automating manual parts of the helmet generation and production pipelines,
creating and maintaining new APIs and (serverless) microservices, improving
our software stack and accelerating its transition into a more robust and
secure cloud processing platform.

skills: Javascript (Node.js) / Python, AWS, experience writing (serverless)
microservices and shaping APIs from scratch, experience working with the
Frontend

bonus: experience with Vue.js, babylon.js, event-driven architectures and 3rd-
party integrations like Shopify, Mailchimp etc.

Email: hackernews@hexr.com

------
MarkCB1
Chartboost | Software Engineer, Scala (Senior and mid level positions) | San
Francisco, CA and Barcelona, Spain | Onsite | Full-Time

My name is Mark and I'm looking to grow my Ad Serving team here at Chartboost!
We are currently looking to hire for our San Francisco and Barcelona offices,
and we are open to considering relocation for interested candidates. We are
looking for passionate backend engineers who love Scala and typed functional
programming (cats, cats-effect, http4s, akka-http, shapeless) to join our team
and help us build the best advertising platform for mobile developers. You'll
work on a system that processes tens of thousands of requests per second and
conducts a real-time auction to find and deliver the most effective ads from
the Chartboost Network. The team's working on some exciting initiatives!
Please find the job descriptions listed below and apply directly.

SF: [https://grnh.se/09b0d5061](https://grnh.se/09b0d5061) Barcelona:
[https://grnh.se/388158c11](https://grnh.se/388158c11)

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Come write software to make cell cultures grow in custom made robots! We're a
16 person startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a
great addition to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and
customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 4 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has been.
The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity and
exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send me an email:
satshabad@culturebiosciences.com

Here's the full hiring post:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
aaronzd
Zocdoc | Multiple Engineering + Manager Positions | New York, NY | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.zocdoc.com/](https://www.zocdoc.com/)

Zocdoc is the tech company at the beginning of a better healthcare experience.
Every day, we are driven by our mission to give power to the patient, building
products and services that simplify and streamline the overall healthcare
journey for patients and providers, delivering the modern healthcare
experience they expect and deserve.

If you've ever struggled to figure out your health insurance, Zocdoc has you
covered! Our main, consumer-facing product allows users to search for doctors
based on the insurance that they take and make appointments without making a
single phone call.

Please feel free to reach out to me at aaron{dot}levick{at}zocdoc{dot}com for
any questions!

Software Engineer - [https://grnh.se/25692ce11](https://grnh.se/25692ce11)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/2d6653861](https://grnh.se/2d6653861)

Principal Data Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/1498f6811](https://grnh.se/1498f6811)

Engineering Manager - [https://grnh.se/c855f9311](https://grnh.se/c855f9311)

Senior Manager of IT - [https://grnh.se/d5e636761](https://grnh.se/d5e636761)

Technical Support Specialist -
[https://grnh.se/6dd589fa1](https://grnh.se/6dd589fa1)

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack | Zurich, Switzerland & San
Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

Tundra is reimagining wholesale with a frictionless marketplace that allows
independent businesses to freely transact, scale and thrive. We sell and
deliver product directly from US and Canadian brands to savvy businesses
around the world, and around the corner. By eliminating transaction fees and
markups, we empower our community of buyers and suppliers to keep reinvesting
in their growth.

We're a venture-backed startup attacking a big problem and we take a first
principles approach to building software in the logistics, finance, and
ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing our team in both San
Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and are close to
Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it
        takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of
        technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even
        if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Send us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Product Development. Happy to answer any
questions!

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning accounting app that offers full end-to-end
compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in beautiful
Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over 80,000 paying
customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (70!) - customers love
what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 190 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Product engineers, mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), developer tooling, data science

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
cwojno
Skool | Senior Backend & Frontend Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time |
Onsite | 155k-260k

    
    
      * Problem: Education systems are gatekept, expensive, slow, outdated, unpersonalized.
      * Mission: To democratize education, instill lifelong learning and collectively educate Earth.
      * Product: Social learning network that incentivizes intelligence and contribution, not fame.
      * Traction: Validated idea, early dev stage, CEO with $30m/y e-learning company, 6y exp.
      * Funding: $10M bootstrapped.
      * Stack: Golang backend, React frontend, various datastores.
      * Values: Student obsession, laser-focus, high standards, long-term thinking, stay lean, scientific reasoning,
        ALL in, full transparency, question everything, invent impossible.
    

Want to join a team of thinker-doer engineers with a hatred of bureaucracy and
a bias for building, on a quest to educate Earth? We’re looking for Senior
Frontend (React) and Backend (Go) Engineers to join our small self-organizing
team.

Above market pay, ownership via RSU’s, superb benefits, relocation allowance,
lots of sun.

Interested? Send us an email hackernews@skool.com

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas

Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that
specializes in boosting expert’s performance with machines. We are at the
forefront in applying AI in the life sciences to more rapidly generate
breakthroughs.

Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and deep learning
algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life sciences. We
are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in biology or
Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that can lead
and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details:

Senior Data Scientist / Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
rogerdonut
HAProxy Technologies | Software & Systems Engineers, Dev. Advocate | Waltham,
MA | Paris, France | Zagreb, Croatia | REMOTE

HAProxy Technologies is the company behind the world's fastest and most widely
used open-source software load balancer.

We're looking for developers stretching across many spectrums: C, Golang, & a
Developer Advocate. We're also seeking Senior Systems Engineers (Linux).

Developer Advocate:

Looking for a developer advocate who can represent us at meetups, conferences,
and anything else that aids in making developers aware of new products,
features, and changes. This role would also assist with content creation.
Ideal candidates are outgoing, up-to-date with industry trends, and come from
a development background.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

Senior Systems Engineer:

We are seeking Senior Systems Engineers (Linux) to work out of our Waltham, MA
office or remotely in the EST/CST/MST/PST timezones. Knowledge of HAProxy is a
plus.

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Javascript Engineer/Architect OR Data Scientist |
Washington, DC area | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

Truebill is an app that runs your finances. Our mission is to meaningfully
improve the the financial health of millions of people. We offer a view into
the important pieces (like all of your recurring subscriptions & bills) of
your finances and optimize where we can by lowering bills, getting fees
refunded, and even managing cashflow.

We are YC and venture backed. Founding team previously founded
Webs.com/Freewebs which we sold to Vistaprint for over $100m.

As a part of our small team, you’ll have input and immense impact on
everything from business to product to engineering. You’ll also have a lot of
choice in terms of what types of things you’d like to work on, and what areas
you’d like to grow in.

Our product engineering stack is awesome to work with: React Native, GraphQL,
Node, Postgres

We're looking to fill two roles:

1) Amazing senior full-stack Javascript engineers who care about the
technology and the product. If you love Javascript, React, and the like,
you'll feel right at home.

2) Senior Data Scientist / Analyst - someone who can utilize our data to
monitor how the business is doing and discover areas for improvement.

Unfortunately, we cannot accept any dev bootcamp candidates right now. CS/CE-
type degree and/or solid experience is required for the full-stack role.
Experience working on consumer-scale apps is a plus.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info. We'll do a quick call to discuss
further.

------
JED3
Pathlight | Software Engineers | SF | full-time | onsite |
[https://pathlight.com](https://pathlight.com)

Pathlight (pathlight.com) was founded by two entrepreneurs who wanted to
tackle a challenging and unsolved problem: managing people every day is really
hard and no one has built software to help. After selling their last company
to Yelp, they started noticing that managers in every department were
struggling, regardless of how experienced they were. Engineering managers
weren't able to flag, diagnose, and manage anomalous behavior. Sales and
Customer Service managers had 20 tabs open in their browser just to figure out
was going on. Every single one of them was reinventing the wheel and their
teams were suffering because of it. After all, who hasn't had a bad or
stressed or too busy manager?

Trey and Alex realized that, for the first time, there's enough data available
for software to help intelligently manage people. The idea for Pathlight was
born.

We're at this exciting inflection point – we've shipped product, have users
that love us, and have just raised our Series A from a Top VC, but the team is
still super small, with a lot of opportunity for ownership and leadership.
Joining Pathlight now means becoming part of the founding team of engineers,
each of whom will have a massive impact on the product, platform, engineering
culture, and company itself.

Front-End: React, Redux

Back-End: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pathlight](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pathlight)

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA (for experienced candidates), London

* Experienced backend engineers (Python, Go, AWS, …) [https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531) * Data Science Engineers (data scientist working within an engineering team) [https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/40247](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/40247) * iOS Engineer [https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

-

We need great engineers for our growing team who are up to the challenge of
making cities usable. \- Our multimodal transport app helps millions of people
to get from A to B in our 40 cities \- Citymapper Pass is a Mobility-as-a-
Service (MaaS) solution live in London - a transport only payment card
covering all private and public transport with a weekly subscription
([https://citymapper.com/pass](https://citymapper.com/pass)) \- And we are
running shared-cab service in London
([https://citymapper.com/ride](https://citymapper.com/ride)) Check out our
blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

You can contact me (Marius, head of engineering) directly at
marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions (no recruiters please).
Otherwise please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
blfletcher
EyeLevel.ai | Denver, CO | Onsite |
[https://www.eyelevel.ai](https://www.eyelevel.ai)

EyeLevel.ai is the first native conversational marketing platform and global
publishing network comprised of digital assistants and chatbots. The
EyeLevel.ai platform brings together advanced Natural Language Processing
(NLP), with proprietary data modeling and scoring, to ensure end users receive
marketing messages and promotions, in the context of a conversation, that feel
like recommendations from the conversational application. We're hiring a
senior frontend engineer, someone strong in redux and react with familiarity
with building a full web stack in a production cloud environment. Our ideal
candidate will grow with our company into an engineering leader and architect.

We're also hiring a data engineer with an adtech background, someone familiar
with the full adtech stack for delivering digital display ads on web and in
mobile.

benjamin.fletcher@eyelevel.ai
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eyelevel](https://www.keyvalues.com/eyelevel)

------
augustflanagan
Babylist | Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Babylist in an e-commerce platform that focuses on helping new parents and
parents-to-be discover and purchase the gear they will need as they welcome a
new addition to their family. In 2019 approximately $375M worth of baby
products will be purchased through Babylist.

We are also one of the most robust/knowledgeable resources for new parents to
make informed product decisions. Every month over a million new
parents/parents-to-be read our product guides/watch our videos in order to
make informed purchasing decisions.

Our users are incredibly passionate about our products, and we have a lot of
interesting engineering challenges to work on:

    
    
      - Using machine learning to build product recommendation/discovery experiences that are highly personalized.
    
      - Scaling our direct to consumer e-commerce sales to > $20M in sales this year.
    
      - Building a rich realtime database of all baby related products, where they are available for sale, and for how much.
    
      - Building new apps and experiences that make an impact on the lives of our users as they navigate a time of uncertainty and new adventure.
    

Babylist is profitable and growing quickly. We're hiring for a number of roles
across the engineering and design teams including:

* Fullstack Engineers

* UX Designer

* Product/Brand Designer

For more information on these positions (as well as other openings) please see
our jobs page - [https://www.babylist.com/jobs](https://www.babylist.com/jobs)

If you have any questions or would like to apply you can contact me directly
august[at]babylist.com

------
wvenable
DLA Piper Canada | Full Stack C# .NET Developer | Vancouver, BC | Onsite Full-
Time w/ Flexibility

We're the Canadian arm of an international law firm with a small software
development team in Canada. As a member of that team, you will be responsible
for building modern .NET applications, including internal web applications,
desktop clients, and back-end services. With help from the team, you will be
responsible for your own projects end-to-end from requirements gathering,
design, development, testing, and deployment. We are fast moving -- deploying
many new products every year -- and we are interested an intermediate
developer who can take on that challenge.

DLA Piper Canada was named one of the top employers in BC for the 12th
consecutive year. We offer flexible work hours, home office, and are parent
friendly.

Read more here: [https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=Davis-
LLP&t=Programmer+Dat...](https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=Davis-
LLP&t=Programmer+Database+Analyst&jk=e5b86135a998c616&q=DLA+Piper+%28Canada%29&vjs=3)

Apply here: careers.canada@dlapiper.com

------
upvest
Upvest | {Lead DevSecOps, Senior Backend Python or C Engineer} | Berlin |
Full-Time Onsite (Visa/relocation assistance) |
[https://upvest.co](https://upvest.co)

Upvest provides you with the tools to build on top of Bitcoin and Ethereum.
Focus on your application, not the infrastructure. We take care of the
security, of blockchain communication, and provide a simple HTTP API to allow
you to build an application underpinned by the blockchain.

We're hiring especially for a lead DevSecOps engineer to codify and solidify
our CI/CD and harden and secure our environment. We use GCP and Kubernetes but
there is a lot of scope for designing and taking ownership of the current
setup.

Additionally we are interested in senior python developers to help with both
the Django-powered application serving our product API or a C or Go engineer
to join in with communicating with various blockchains.

Interested? Send us a note along with your resume to people@upvest.co or check
out or jobs page at [https://upvest.join.com/](https://upvest.join.com/)

------
laurenargoai
Argo AI | Pittsburgh | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite

The autonomous vehicle industry is heating up lately, and there's no better
time to join Argo AI than right now! We started in 2017 and already have a
team of 450 (and growing)! We're building a new C++ Code Health team - if
you're passionate about C++ and writing scalable, efficient code - this role
is perfect for you.

Our new Code Health team will maintain Argo's core C++ library, build out
static analysis and refactoring tooling and own our C++ toolchain. The custom
static analysis tools we create will ultimately ensure the safety and security
of our vehicles, and the core library we maintain will make our on-vehicle
code efficient and maintainable. With this being a new team, there is plenty
of room for growth in the organization as the team/company continue to scale.

You can check out the full job description here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/argo/jobs/1650532](https://boards.greenhouse.io/argo/jobs/1650532)
. Mention this post when you apply!

------
tomassimkus
iGeolise | Scala developers | REMOTE, Full-Time |
[https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/)
iGeolise, Ltd. is a UK company responsible for the TravelTime Search API. It
allows people to search geo data by travel time. We have 19 full-time
employees in UK, Lithuania, Poland, Netherlands & return over a billion
requests each month for over 100 clients worldwide.

Our Search API clients can rank and sort thousands of locations by travel time
for their users. For example, when compared to traditional ‘as the crow flies’
radius search, the TravelTime Search API shows you points of interest that are
actually reachable within a 45 minute travel time using various modes of
transport. Demo of our API:
[https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/)

Our stack: Scala, Scalaz, Shapeless, Akka, Play, Ansible, ...

Open roles:

* DevOps;

* R&D;

* Web applications developer;

More details about roles and apply through:
[https://igeolise.recruitee.com](https://igeolise.recruitee.com)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | senior full stack | onsite | visa | relocation |
internships

    
    
      Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> https://grnh.se/3e42c14e1
      

We are 60 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our international treatments marketplace and insurance products.
Using go and react in a not-too-granular service architecture with docker for
a few years, we are looking for smart and capable individuals that like to
work on the full stack. We are building internal- and external-facing software
in the health-insurance space.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional team
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      20% time for own projects
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with practical commute and cheap, good food options around

------
PascalW
Kabisa | Software crafts(wo)man | Weert / Eindhoven / Amsterdam, Netherlands |
ONSITE

Kabisa is a software agency based in the Netherlands. We're 11 years in
business and have a team of 40 people.

We have in-depth knowledge and experience in the design and implementation of
complex integration concepts and utilize the best techniques and
methodologies. We focus on full stack solutions and are specialized in Ruby on
Rails, Python, Java and Elixir on the server and JavaScript on the client
side.

We highly value our three core values: craftsmanship, customer focus and
collaboration. These values are reflected in the culture of our company in the
way we treat our customers and employees. We strive for an ideal mix between
professionalism, ambition and fun.

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      * Java developer
      * Python developer
      * Front-end developer (React)
      * Elixir / Phoenix developer
      * DevOps engineer
    

Apply at [https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-
english/](https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-english/).

------
gbudee
Not Suspicious | REMOTE (US Only) or Orlando, FL or NYC | Unity/C# Software
Engineer

Not Suspicious is a tiny but fast-growing VR game company currently making
Tablecraft.

[https://playtablecraft.com/jobs](https://playtablecraft.com/jobs)

Apply if you want to work with experienced game developers, artists,
designers, and so on, to anticipate the future of VR games in the home and in
schools!

------
vaughnd
Wizenoze | Frontend and backend developers | Amsterdam | REMOTE | FULL TIME

Wizenoze is looking for frontend and backend developers (junior/intermediate,
2+ years commercial experience) for remote work within 3hrs of the Amsterdam
time zone. You'll get to work with interesting tech, difficult challenges, and
brilliant people. Backend background in Java, RESTful services, Spring,
SQL/JPA, Elasticsearch, AWS, etc. beneficial. Frontend background in
React/Redux, RiotJS, bootstrap, etc. beneficial.

Wizenoze aims to close the readability gap by making the web more accessible
to students at different reading levels by leveraging search, machine
learning, and other tech.

Apply here:

[https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/java-backend-
developer-...](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/java-backend-developer-
junior_intermediate/)

[https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/frontend-developer-
juni...](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/frontend-developer-
junior_intermediate/)

------
mrud
Rapid7 | DevOps | Belfast(UK), Boston MA, Dublin (Ireland), El Segundo CA (LA
Area) | ONSITE | Full-time

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind Metasploit. Besides
Metasploit, Rapid7 provides various SaaS products in the SecOps space.

All of our products are in AWS and believe in Infrastructure as Code and
manage up to 6 AWS regions via terraform. We recently started to run our first
production workloads in k8s and are looking to refine our workflows and
processes there. We use what makes sense, most of our tech stack is in Java &
Python & Go with some Ruby and Rust sprinkled around. On the infrastructure
side we heavily rely on AWS, Cassandra, Kong, Spinnaker, Consul, HAProxy, k8s
etc. This is a great opportunity to shape and have significant impact on
products and how our infrastructure and processes will look like in the
future.

We are currently looking for people on all levels to join in:

• Belfast, UK

• Boston, MA

• Dublin, Irelan

• El Segundo, CA (LA Area)

For a list of all jobs have a look at
[https://grnh.se/66b19b461](https://grnh.se/66b19b461) or reach out to
ulrich_dangel@rapid7.com

Please make sure to mention hackernews when applying

------
imnotjames
Venmo | Software Engineers and more | Boston, MA / New York, NY / Chicago, IL
| Full-time, onsite

# We're looking for amazing people to work with us at Venmo.

Who _doesn 't_ use Venmo? Owe your friends for pizza? For rent? For drinks?
Don't worry, we got your back. But who's got our back? It could be you!

We're hiring all sorts of roles - including engineering, program/project
management, marketing, data science, and site reliability - in Boston, New
York City, Chicago, and San Francisco. We care about our engineers, the
diversity of our team, and learning from mistakes. Don't let the confidence
gap ( [https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/05/the-
con...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/05/the-confidence-
gap/359815/) ) or imposter syndrome (
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/blog/overcoming-
imposter-s...](https://www.braintreepayments.com/blog/overcoming-imposter-
syndrome/) ) get in the way from applying.

## Why would you want to work with us?

* Very competitive salary. * Catered lunch EVERY DAY and snacks a-plenty. * Work from home options. * Untracked Vacation! * In-office massages. * Maternal and Paternal leave. * All sorts of other competitive benefits. Health, vision, commuter, you name it! * We sponsor H1B / Visa / Green Card / etc.

Interested?

Email me at james.ward[at]venmo[.]com with HackerNews somewhere in the subject
- Otherwise, check out the openings here:
[https://venmo.com/jobs](https://venmo.com/jobs)

------
jm277456
The Financial Gym | Remote (with HQ in New York City) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://financialgym.com](https://financialgym.com)

The Financial Gym is putting the ‘personal’ back into ‘personal finance’. We
take a fitness-inspired approach to finances, teaching you to make smarter
money choices that add up over time. Train with us, achieve balance, decrease
stress, and become empowered by your money.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/the-financial-gym](https://www.keyvalues.com/the-
financial-gym)

Here are our open roles, more to come, if you don't see a role here email me
and we will see if you can be a good fit for another role:

\- Senior Full Stack Developer / Technical Lead:
[https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=2&ref=keyvalue...](https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=2&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Rails, PostgreSQL, Docker, Heroku

------
rdgthree
Flip ([https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)) | Software Engineers
| New York | ONSITE & REMOTE | 140k-160k

Flip is making moving into and out of a space as easy as deciding where you
want to go. We'll take on your apartment lease and pay your rent so you can
leave as soon as you need to.[0] We’re backed by USV, Collaborative Fund, and
Tusk Ventures.

We're hiring talented engineers to join our engineering focused team. At Flip,
you'll find private dedicated workspaces, a quiet environment, and a distinct
lack of regular meetings. We're flexible on in-office employees working from
home, and you can work whatever hours are optimal for you. Our team is
intentionally small and experienced.

We're hiring:

* Frontend Engineer(s)

* Mobile Lead

Apply here: [https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)

Cultures we look to emulate are Stripe, WhatsApp (pre-FB), and Netflix. If you
like and respect how those companies operate give us a shout.

[0] [https://flip.lease/instant](https://flip.lease/instant)

------
ankitank
Gojek | Engineering, Product, Design | Singapore, Bangalore, Gurugram,
Jakarta, Bali, Bangkok, Manila | ONSITE |
[https://www.gojek.io/superapp/](https://www.gojek.io/superapp/)

Gojek has 18+ products from foodtech to fintech to hyper local delivery and
massage services. Our Total order volume growth has risen by 6,600x since we
started. We are hiring in multiple locations and for many different roles.

GOJEK has been downloaded more than 125 million times in Indonesia. To make
this all work, we run one of the largest jruby, Java and go clusters in Asia.
We process more than 350 million internal API calls every second. Our 12
engineers manage a million drivers. Our culture is amazing.

Check out and apply for our open positions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/gojek?lever-
via=s9jdXuYUBl](https://jobs.lever.co/gojek?lever-via=s9jdXuYUBl)

If there's a job you're interested in- please send me your resume and the link
for the job and I'd be happy to refer you. You can reach me at
ankit(dot)goel@go-jek.com

~~~
ankitank
Here's a video about what we do:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn4MGnTkF8c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn4MGnTkF8c)

------
vemkiran
Caspar.ai | Senior Systems Test Engineer (python) | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE
Full time |

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/casparai/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/casparai/view/P_AAAAAAFAAA4DO3DFgMM25Y)

Caspar.AI is building the homes of the future. Our intelligent operating
system connects to the devices in consumer's homes and adapts the home to
resident's preferences. As a member of the Quality Engineering Team, you have
the opportunity to accelerate the innovation and delivery of reliable Caspar
product. The ideal candidate will take ownership of quality for one or more
components of Caspar Smart Home system, design and automate tests for a unique
product that involves hardware, infrastructure, and software that are deployed
from the home to the cloud. A result oriented individual will produce high
quality and maintainable testing workflows. You must be passionate about
product quality, user experience and be a strong advocate for quality on the
team.

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer, Back-end Engineer, Mobile Engineer | London,
UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-Series A) | ONSITE

We're building a platform to equip our users with the tools and information
they need to be financially savvy.

We have a global community of 300,000 people, which we built up in 2 years
without any marketing spend. We've been featured by Apple as one of their
favourite apps as well as Forbes, Wired, Monocle. We also recently finished in
the top 3 for Product Hunt’s fintech apps of 2018.

As well as being backed by top VCs, our CEO was previously featured in Forbes
30 under 30 following a successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us grow our app to become the platform anyone checks before make
a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, Kubernetes, SQL
(100% match not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

------
himanshu144141
Playment [YC W17] | (Sr) Frontend, (Sr) Backend, Director of Engineering,
Security Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE (Bangalore, India)

Playment is building full-stack high-quality data labeling infrastructure for
training data generation use cases. Access to high-quality training data is
one of the critical aspects of building accurate models. We are building
products to modularize and chain the human workforce and AI in order to obtain
highly accurate data annotations. We currently work with computer vision
companies, specifically in Autonomous Vehicle industry and specialize in
Image, Video & 3D annotations.

We are a team of smart and hardworking engineers who like to work on some real
industry challenges and expect to grow multifold in the coming years.

Tech stack: React / Redux / Typescript / THREE.js / Golang / Java / Python /
PostgreSQL / Redis / Rabbitmq / Elasticsearch / AWS

I'm the CTO, feel free to reach out directly if you're interested:
himanshu@playment.io

Website: [https://playment.io/](https://playment.io/)

------
altitude2019
Altitude Networks – On site Lead/Senior Developers SF, CA - Will Relocate and
Sponsor (Full Time)

Altitude Networks provides companies with the data security they need to
safely use collaboration SaaS (GSuite, Box, Dropbox, Office365 etc) without
the threat of data loss, theft or inadvertent sharing with unauthorized
individuals. Altitude Networks is founded by Michael Coates, former CISO of
Twitter and 15 year veteran in the information security space, and Amir
Kavousian, Stanford PhD and former data scientist from CapitalOne ML fraud
team. We are a BusinessInsider Top 30 CyberSecurity Startup in 2019, backed by
prominent Silicon Valley Venture Capital. At Altitude Networks, we use a
modern architecture that is designed to optimize development efficiency and
velocity. We use a serverless architecture and advanced CI/CD tools that
enable all team members to quickly develop, deploy, and maintain code in
production in AWS cloud

Apply here
[https://altitudenetworks.com/careers.html](https://altitudenetworks.com/careers.html)

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer,
Developer Advocate, Customer Success Engineer, Marketing, Sales | Mountain
View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers) PlanetScale
is an early stage startup building the worlds most scaleable database systems.
We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open source product Vitess
( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for anyone to run Vitess
clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates tired of the quizzes
and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our alternative hiring
path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at planetscale.com/careers

Also we recently announced our Series A raise with Andreessen Horowitz. You
can read about it here [https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/23/planetscale-
vitess/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/23/planetscale-vitess/)

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Tech Lead- AWS (LONDON)| Senior Front End Engineer (WROCLAW OR
LONDON)| DevOps- AWS (REMOTE from Europe)| FULL TIME |
[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/) We're offering remote
working for most of our London roles (based out of any major EU city).
Tigerspike is a digital Services company with a mission to 'improve people's
lives through technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents, each
creating web & mobile (consumer & enterprise) apps for a range of industries,
with clients such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield. If you want the
opportunity to travel, work in a truly Agile global workforce, widen your
scope of technologies and deepen your AWS knowledge, then get in touch:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more info on the jobs we have click
here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

------
amoerie
DOBCO Medical Systems | Fulltime | Zele, Belgium | Software Engineers | ONSITE
|
[https://www.dobcomed.com/nl/content/vacatures](https://www.dobcomed.com/nl/content/vacatures)
(Dutch)

DOBCO Medical Systems is a young, innovative and fast growing software company
active in the healthcare sector. Our main activities revolve around the
development of our PACSonWEB cloud platform, that visualizes medical images
and distributes them between healthcare providers. Come join our small team in
our brand new offices in Zele, away from traffic congested areas and easy to
reach!

We use a combination of technologies

* C#, still on .NET Framework but upgrading to .NET Core

* SQL Server 2016

* Javascript/Typescript (our web viewer is entirely built with HTML Canvas)

* DICOM (the international standard for communicating and managing medical images)

* Xamarin

* etc.

Perks to working here include a company car, fuel card, hospitalization
insurance, travel insurance, phone, laptop and more.

Please get in touch by sending an email to info at dobcomed.com or by
contacting me (one of the devs) directly at a.moerman at dobcomed.com and
we'll take it from there.

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Sales
Engineer | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring the for following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure Engineer \- Sales Engineer
\- Software Engineer

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for the following position:

\- Full-stack developer (2+ years of software development experience,
proficient with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
SmartTix
SmartTix | VP Engineering/Co-founder (Blockchain) | Vancouver, Canada or San
Francisco, CA (SF) or New York City, NY (NYC) | Onsite (remote considered for
exceptional candidates)

SmartTix by Byzantine Labs is a mobile ticketing solution powered by
blockchain technology that allows a fairer, faster and more fun process for
events ticketing. Our near-term goal is to eliminate unfair ticket scalping by
the black market. Not only eliminate it, but allow event organizers,
performers and artists to finally and rightfully benefit from it.

We are in the prototyping stage and are currently seeking a Vice President of
Engineering (Blockchain) to lead the technical aspects of our efforts. This
position could quickly grow into a co-founder/CTO position.

For more information, please check out our job posting here:
[http://byzantinelabs.strikingly.com/#we-re-
hiring](http://byzantinelabs.strikingly.com/#we-re-hiring)

If you're interested, please send an email with your resume attached with the
headline "VP Engineering HN" to hello@byzantinelabs.com.

~~~
thekhatribharat
Why Blockchain to solve ticket scalping?

------
CaliforniaKarl
Stanford Research Computing Center | HPC Systems Engineer | Stanford,
California | ONSITE

In addition to running things like the Sherlock cluster
([https://www.sherlock.stanford.edu](https://www.sherlock.stanford.edu)) and
FarmShare ([http://farmshare.stanford.edu](http://farmshare.stanford.edu)),
employees of SRCC ([https://srcc.stanford.edu](https://srcc.stanford.edu))
also provide contracted support to select schools, departments, and labs.

This is a position embedded within the School of Earth, Energy & Environmental
Sciences ([http://earth.stanford.edu](http://earth.stanford.edu)). Although
the job is primarily focused on managing the School's HPC clusters, there is
always other stuff going on.

Do you remember the post "When setting an environment variable gives you a 40x
speedup"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19761159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19761159))?
That was written by one of your future co-workers.

This position is based at the Stanford University campus. Sorry to say,
there's no free food, and you'll have to pay if you want to park on campus. In
return, we'll pay for your Caltrain and VTA pass. And you get access to the
Libraries and athletic facilities. You'll also get easy access to the many
events that happen on campus during the year.

Full details and application information are available at
[https://careersearch.stanford.edu/jobs/hpc-system-
engineer-6...](https://careersearch.stanford.edu/jobs/hpc-system-
engineer-6465)

------
acl777
Publicis Spine | New York, NY OR Chicago, IL OR Boston, MA | Onsite | Senior
Software Engineer | Visa Transfer | Full-time

Publicis Spine, a group inside Publicis Groupe, is hiring full stack web
developers and data engineers to build a digital marketing tool for our
clients. Our clients are large national and international companies.

Publicis Groupe has been in business for over 90 years. Our third group CEO
was appointed recently and he is determined for the company to have solutions
in the digital marketing arena.

Our product stack is Ruby on Rails for the back with Angular on the front,
Data Engineering uses Scala, Spark. Openings are for the NYC, Boston, or
Chicago office.

Competitive pay, full health benefits, 401k contributions, and more.

Links to job openings:

New York/Chicago (Senior Software Engineer):
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685647...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685647146-senior-
software-engineer) New York (Senior Data Engineer):
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654872-senior-
data-engineer) Boston (Principle Software Engineer):
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654272-principal-
software-engineer) Boston (Solutions Architect):
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685813...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685813409-solutions-
architect)

------
gobrana
Doist | Front-end Developer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer-javascript)

Doist | Senior iOS Engineer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a more fulfilling way to
work and live.

We're a multidisciplinary, fully remote team that’s passionate about creating
products, like Todoist and Twist, that improve people’s lives. We thrive on
innovating new solutions to old productivity challenges and we seek to rethink
how productivity tools are made.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Front-end Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer-1/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer-1/en)

• Medior/Senior Software Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-
software-engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-software-engineer/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Business Analyst - [https://jobs.poki.com/business-
analyst/en](https://jobs.poki.com/business-analyst/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform. We believe in giving smart and creative people the
freedom and autonomy to do great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Software, Sr. Software, Internships, All Robotics
Positions, ML | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, INTERNS, VISA | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data,
simulator, and fleet management infrastructure. Interns welcome to apply as
well!

We recently opened new Software positions across all Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced remote drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving
trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to
their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions, but do not send
me your resume (please apply instead online).

------
seanmcd1
RunAsCloud is hiring for positions in Boston and Miami

This is a full-time position for a platform engineer assisting customers with
their AWS environments. Looking for engineers with experience in Operations /
DevOps with AWS environments. Linux and Windows engineers welcome.

Required Experience:

    
    
        Building medium to large environments, including provisioning, patching, monitoring, and backups.
        Experience streamlining application deployment and tasks (CI/CD, pipelines, etc)
        Developer support in building and configuring application and database platforms (e.g. Apache / nginx / IIS / etc, Tomcat / Python / node / etc, MySQL / MSSQL / etc)
    

Desired Experience:

    
    
        Supporting services for applications: load balancing, file sharing, DBs, ETL, etc
        Migrating applications or large groups of servers to AWS
        Security assessments or evaluations
        DB Server administration
        Scripting languages (bash, Powershell, Python, etc)
        Supporting Data Scientists and/or ML/AI workloads
        Other tech experience - tell me about what you're into!
    

Desired Personality:

    
    
        Strong customer focus - we bend over backwards for our customers and you need to do the same
        Able to execute - when you say you'll get something done, you get it done
        Passionate about technology and eager to learn
    

Why work here:

As a Cloud Engineer for RunAsCloud, you'll have the opportunity to work with a
wider variety of challenges and technology than you would in a "regular" job.
However, unlike most consultancies, we encourage work-life balance and offer
ample opportunity to learn and grow.

Email for applicants - careers@runascloud.com

------
poslathian
Pickle Robot | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

Do you want to get in on the ground floor of a fast growing, VC backed,
robotic grasping company? Then join Pickle Robot! Founded by an all ages cast
of MIT alum, we are teaching off-the-shelf robot arms how to pick up boxes and
play tetris with them.

At Pickle, our goal is to work alongside people in the very messy world of the
loading dock, reducing the backbreaking human effort that goes into getting
your online orders to your door.

Robots can now autonomously move themselves around; the next frontier is doing
something useful with their hands when they get somewhere. If you are excited
by walking/biking to work in Cambridge, MA to spend the day helping solve
software, optimization, machine learning, and autonomy problems with an
incredible team of engineers (half of us are women!) then visit
[https://www.picklerobot.com/jobs](https://www.picklerobot.com/jobs) and send
us a resume!

$90k-$140k base

plus 5% 401k and >= 5% team performance bonus

plus >= .5% equity for the next 6 hires

plus Competitive benefits, PTO, and sabbatical

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is a leading EdTech startup providing AI based conversational tutoring
and assessments to education and training industry.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Award Winner - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, and information extraction
    

2\. Web Developer

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
      - experience in Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
allisonmiller
SAP Concur | Front End/ UI Engineer | Bellevue, WA | Onsite | Full Time |

If using React, GraphQL, AWS, and Kubernetes to launch an brand-new version of
the industry-leading expense management application and architecting it to
support 60 million requests per month is interesting to you, give us a shout!

We are looking for experienced engineers that are familiar with modern
JavaScript and its related tooling. Applicants must have a few years of
experience building web applications. We own nearly everything about our
stack, from the languages and frameworks we use all the way to how we deploy
our software, so you should be comfortable wearing many hats.

Our office is in Bellevue (close to Seattle, WA).

Apply here:
[https://career5.successfactors.eu/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobI...](https://career5.successfactors.eu/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=198364&company=SAP&username=)

Careers: [https://www.concur.com/en-us/careers](https://www.concur.com/en-
us/careers)

------
merqurio
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

    
    
      * Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow.
      * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it.
      * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers.
      * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage.
      * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs.
      * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among others
      * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance.
    

Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster,
accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe
and nice weather !

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve | Full-Stack Founding Tech Lead (React/Node/Postgres) | New York, or
REMOTE

Upsolve is a Y Combinator and Eric Schmidt-funded nonprofit that helps low-
income families file for bankruptcy for free, using software. In the last six
months, we've relieved over $30 million in debt for low-income families. Other
funders include Vinod Khosla, founder of SUN Microsystems, Jim Breyer, who led
the Facebook Series A, and Chris Sacca, an early investor in Instagram,
Twitter, and Uber. In 2019, Fast Company named Upsolve the World Changing
Social Justice Idea of the Year.

We're looking for someone with 3+ years of full-stack development experience
building, shipping, and maintaining complex full-stack software. Our stack is
React, Node, and Postgres. We have a preference for individuals who have been
in a startup environment before.

Full posting: [https://upsolve.org/careers/software-
engineer/](https://upsolve.org/careers/software-engineer/).

Interested? Drop Rohan Pavuluri a line at rohan AT upsolve.org

------
seancoleman
FetchRev | Phoenix (Tempe), AZ | Full-Time | Onsite | Full-Stack Developer
(Ruby/Rails), Front-End / UI Developer (Vue.js), UI/UX Designers Some of the
unique team qualities include being egoless, driven via self-ownership,
intellectually honest, and supportive of each other. These are exhibited daily
and not aspirational values.

FetchRev is building a platform to help drive return foot traffic for small
businesses via highly personalized promotions delivered at the right time and
right place. We're looking for mid/senior level developers to help build out
new this new product. The tech stack is primarily Ruby/Rails, Vue.js, with
some Python/Flask running on lambdas, all hosted on AWS.

Next steps: apply at
[https://fetchrev.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=24](https://fetchrev.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=24)
and feel free to reference me (Sean Coleman) or just Hacker News so we can
surface you to the top. My email address is in my profile if you have
questions.

------
mertens
CrazyGames | [https://www.crazygames.com/](https://www.crazygames.com/) |
Leuven, Belgium | ONSITE Technical Product Manager

With recent technologies such as WebGL and WebAssembly, the browser has become
a powerful gaming platform. High-quality 3D graphics and near-native level
performance are becoming possible without the need for downloads, apps, or
platform-specific development. We are building the tools to allow game
developers to use this opportunity.

Our browser games platform is already reaching more than 10 million people per
month. We are self-funded, profitable, and fast-growing. We are currently
looking for people to join our team:

\- Technical Product Manager (LEUVEN, BELGIUM) - [https://angel.co/crazy-
games/jobs/491769-technical-product-m...](https://angel.co/crazy-
games/jobs/491769-technical-product-manager)

More information here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs)

------
alooPotato
Streak | YC S11 | Senior Frontend Engineers | Vancouver, BC | Full Time |
Onsite

    
    
      * Problem: Make Gmail powerful for all businesses
      * Product: We build a sales/hiring/fundraising/dealflow tool all inside Gmail. We believe these workflows belong entirely in your inbox because thats where people spend their entire day.
      * Traction: Product market fit, hundreds of thousands of users, tens of thousands of paying users
      * Stack: Java, Kotlin, Golang, React, all the modern JS tooling - built on GCP, largest user of Google Cloud Spanner 
      * You: Deep & foundational knowledge of frontend web engineering. From how browsers work to modern frameworks and everything in between.
    

We're growing our Vancouver eng team significantly and offer competitive
compensation with amazing benefits. Interested? Visit and apply at
[https://www.streak.com/careers/product-engineer-
vancouver](https://www.streak.com/careers/product-engineer-vancouver)

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Embedded Software Engineer | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE, VISA,
Full-time | €50k-€65k | [https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup in Trondheim focused on building the drone
infrastructure of the future. We seek to make drones available as a service to
businesses for purposes such as inspection, mapping, and search and rescue.
Sevendof will operate a network of long-range drones which are stationed in
the field, enabling missions to be carried out automatically.

We are now hiring an Embedded Software Engineer to help bring our first
production system to life. Your work will be centered on developing and
testing control software for our hybrid engine system, as well as integrating
necessary sensor and compute units in our drone architecture.

Further information and application:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=148735141](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=148735141)

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and autonomy our team is
having. We are getting a lot of support from the company, while still being
able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that, but the main thing is cultural fit. We
prefer team players over rockstars.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you, or want to learn more about the company. I am an engineer, not a
recruiter.

Onsite roles only. Relocation and visa assistance possible.

More details:
[https://www.pipedrive.com/en/jobs](https://www.pipedrive.com/en/jobs)

------
aboutyou
ABOUTYOU.com | Team Lead IT Security & Security Engineer - for Hamburg’s first
Unicorn company (m/w/d) + 40 other open positions| Hamburg, Germany| ONSITE,
Relocation/VISA offered, Fulltime Who we are: ABOUT YOU is one of the fastest
growing eCommerce companies in Europe and Hamburg’s first unicorn with a value
of more than USD 1 billion. Our newest product the ABOUT YOU CLOUD a
Infrastructure for High Scale eCommerce; ABOUT YOU CLOUD is an api based and
enterprise ready infrastructure solution. Designed for ambitious eCommerce
companies with +100m revenue.

As a fashion and technology corporation, along with our strong team, our
ambition is to digitalize the classic shopping stroll by creating an inspiring
and personalized shopping experience on the smartphone. This is why we created
ABOUT YOU, a shopping destination where people can discover fashion that
really fits their personality from a range of more than 1.200 brands. With its
consistent focus on personalization, inspiration and mobile shopping, ABOUT
YOU has created sales in excess of €461 million in the fifth fiscal year
2018/19 and is now one of the largest fashion e-tailers in Germany.

5 years old - 7 markets in 4 years 461 million EUR revenue in fiscal year
2018/19 > 1 billion USD company value > 500 employees from over 30
nationalities

Short Video about us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=acYbrTxdZtI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=acYbrTxdZtI)

aboutyou.com & cloud.aboutyou.com

About the Job & Apply at [https://corporate.aboutyou.de/en/jobs/security-
engineer-for-...](https://corporate.aboutyou.de/en/jobs/security-engineer-for-
hamburgs-first-unicorn-company)

------
cschacher
Bonobos | Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) | Full-time + On-site in NYC |
www.bonobos.com

Bonobos is looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer (4+ years of experience)
that has experience in Rails and Javascript, and ideally React/Redux
experience as well. We work cross-functionally, so you’ll be on a team
composed of other Engineers (frontend, backend and iOS), a Product manager and
a UX Designer.

We value self-awareness, empathy, intellectual honesty, positive energy and
judgment, often over experience. We hire based on these core virtues and
foster a “best-idea-wins” environment where creativity and individuality are
not only appreciated, but encouraged.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1178708](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1178708)

Check out our profile on the Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos/team/TechTeam](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos/team/TechTeam)

------
justswim
Kapwing | San Francisco (SF), California (CA) | Onsite |
[https://www.kapwing.com](https://www.kapwing.com)

We're a seed stage company building next-gen creative tools (think Google Docs
for images and video). We think content creation should be easier, accessible,
and more collaborative.

We're looking for full-stack engineers that are interested in building a
polished, consumer facing product that enables many content creation use
cases. This job consists of everything from building the frontend tools to
making sure our backend is scalable and reliable.

We're backed by top investors including KPCB, Shasta, Village Global, and we
have 25k+ videos made on our site every day. We have a culture of doing a lot
of random things to grow our company and we write a lot about our startup
journey on our blog:
[https://www.kapwing.com/blog](https://www.kapwing.com/blog).

I'm a co-founder and CTO, feel free to reach out directly if you're
interested: eric@kapwing.com.

------
malz
Roadster | Full-stack & DevOps Engineers | Palo Alto, San Francisco

Roadster is modernizing the painful process of buying a new or used car. Our
software allows dealers to offer fully online shopping with a modern user
experience, transparent pricing and home delivery. We've raised serious
funding, serve hundreds of dealers, have 100 employees and are starting to
grow outside the US and sign direct deals with carmakers such as Toyota and
Audi.

We're hiring full-stack and devops engineers with web application experience
to contribute to new features and customer growth. Background is preferred on
Rails or equivalent, js frameworks like Vue.js, and/or Postgres and
Elasticsearch, as well as a CS degree or equivalent and 2+ years of work
experience. Our team is small so you'll be owning your projects right away.
Our PA office is near Cal Ave and SF is in the design district.

[https://roadster.com/about/careers](https://roadster.com/about/careers)

Email me at mike@roadster.com for all the details!

------
Runtastic
Open TEST AUTOMATION ENGINEER job at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 220 million downloads of our apps and 115 million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.
== ONSITE | VISA ==

YOUR MISSION

As part of our agile Premium team handling subscription payment processing,
you will help ensure that your team’s backend infrastructure and applications
run smoothly by:

\- Writing and maintaining system tests to ensure interoperability of your
team’s backend services

\- Automating API-level testing to accompany unit and integration tests

\- Finding and implementing new ways of automated testing

\- Bug triaging with developers and product owners

\- Uncovering and preventing data quality issues and edge cases

YOUR PROFILE

\- Passion for quality assurance and development

\- 3 years of experience with scripting for test automation (ideally, with
Ruby or Python)

\- Practical know-how in querying data in MySQL and MongoDB databases

\- Preferably, a degree in Information Technology, Software Engineering, or a
related field (higher technical institute or university)

\- Very good English skills

\- Innate curiosity, a team player with the desire to work and live in Austria

We offer jobs in various fields! Check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background
(i.e. we're also looking for Backend Developers, Data Engineers or Mobile
Engineers).

------
thejash
Sourceress | Engineering: Machine Learning, Backend, Frontend, Managers | San
Francisco | Full-time | Local or Remote |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader), so this approach applies to our other
engineering roles as well.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed at one
of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former Chief of
Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

\- Do you share our values?
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values)

Stack: Python 3, Typescript, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

To Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sourceress?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/sourceress?team=Engineering)

------
chrismorgan
FastMail | Philadelphia | ONSITE | Full-time

[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-04-clientdev.html](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-04-clientdev.html)

We're looking for an Email Client Application developer to join the FastMail
team in our Center City Philadelphia office.

Together with the rest of our team, you'll work on our email services
FastMail, Pobox, and Topicbox. When the vast majority of people get email for
free, the reason people choose a paid service is because they value both
privacy and a great user experience.

You'll be working on our best-in-breed mail clients, providing super-fast,
powerful access to webmail, calendars, contacts and more. You’ll work with our
collaborative team of front- and back-end developers, designers and
researchers. Improving our customers’ interactive experience, keeping it
secure and a delight to use is what we do, every day.

Our interfaces are built upon our own Overture framework and the new email
standard JMAP. It gives us full control from top to bottom to build the right
solutions to difficult problems. If you've worked with other MVC application
frameworks, like Apple's Cocoa, you should find Overture easy to pick up.

You'll have the opportunity to work at many levels:

* building features from scratch with our design and product teams

* optimizing and improving existing code

* tracking down and fixing elusive bugs reported by customers

Email us at jobs@fastmail.com to introduce yourself and tell us why you would
be a good fit for the job! This job requires clear communication, so that
message is part of your application, but please also include a PDF of your
resume.

------
philfreo
Close.com | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Backend (Python)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Frontend (JavaScript/React)

WHO ARE WE:

At Close we’re a 100% remote team of ~33 building the sales communication
platform of the future. We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates
manual data entry and helps sales teams close more deals. We are hiring
product-focused engineers to help us unify the world's sales calls and emails
into one beautiful workflow.

Our backend tech stack currently includes Python/Flask, Elasticsearch,
MongoDB, Postgres, and Redis running in Docker/Kubernetes on AWS. Our backend
primarily serves a well-documented public API that our frontend
JavaScript/React app consumes.

We <3 open source – using dozens of open source projects with contributions to
many of them, and released some of our own:
[https://github.com/closeio](https://github.com/closeio)

[https://close.com/](https://close.com/)

[http://jobs.close.com/](http://jobs.close.com/)

~~~
cercatrova
I listen to Steli Efti and Hiten Shah's podcast, great stuff. How do you like
working at Close?

~~~
wojcikstefan
I've been at Close for the last 6.5 years and it's been the most fulfilling
job I've ever had.

1\. The engineering/product problems are challenging and fun. 2\. The
leadership (and the entire team really) is very supportive, focused on
sustainable growth, and provides a lot of opportunities & ownership for each
individual. 3\. We've developed a remote culture that just works™️.

------
con
Oozou | Bangkok, Thailand | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://oozou.com](https://oozou.com)

Oozou continues to grow, striving to be the number one Web and Mobile
application development studio in South East Asia. With an amazing team of
full-time in-house designers, developers and support staff, we are able to
successfully deliver projects of any size.

We recognize that we can always be better. Therefore, we have strong opinions,
loosely held, and take initiative to improve ourselves, the company, and our
community.

Our team works in a relaxed and educational environment to create excellent
products for our clients. We work a sustainable pace of 40 hours/week, Monday
to Friday. We also like to learn. Everything we do is predicated on having a
great team and a culture of growing. We use the latest technologies and are
always down to try new methods on both internal and client projects.

Our careers page: [http://jobs.oozou.com](http://jobs.oozou.com) Questions
hello@oozou.com

------
citilife
Capital One | Machine Learning Engineer | Full-Time | Champaign, IL | Onsite

Capital One's Applied Research Team at the University of Illinois Champaign-
Urbana campus is focused on unsupervised and semi-supervised machine learning.
Whether it is profiling data, identifying & tracking model drift, or creating
synthetic data - we are a tight knit group, focusing on machine learning
problems which deliver high value for a fortune 100 company.

What we work on:

* Automated Machine Learning

* Generating synthetic data, utilizing RNNs and GANs

* Identify complex data types, utilizing RNNs (think SSN, Address, Phone Number)

* Developing distributed and serverless systems to enable machine learning in the cloud

* Hyperparameter tuning at an enterprise scale

* Patent our cutting edge technologies

* Publish papers related to our work

Email: austin.walters@capitalone.com

Apply at: [https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/champaign/machine-
lear...](https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/champaign/machine-learning-
software-engineer/1732/10410425)

Some of what we work on:

* [https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily-need-data-for-data-science-48d7bf503074)

* [https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/system-language-agnostic...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/system-language-agnostic-hyperparameter-optimization-at-scale-and-its-importance-for-automl-92d9f9add416)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (US East Coast only) |
[https://inc-query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program surveys insanely
fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Engineer exercise 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time
2. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects 3. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short
coding puzzles (think <10 lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding experience is
definitely helpful here. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with your
resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. I've hired twice from this thread
and would love to do it a third time!

------
joshuamcginnis
Theorem | Software Engineers, Solutions Architect, Product Managers and more.
| USA, Central and South America, Europe | REMOTE |
[https://theorem.co/](https://theorem.co/)

We are a diverse team of talented engineers, designers, and product managers
from 10+ countries and five continents around the world. United in our passion
for creating outcome-focused software solutions, we build products for
business, many Fortune 500, as if they were our own.

If you're interested in working on a variety of real-world problems from great
companies all over the world, I encourage you to learn more. Ideal candidates
are located within GMT-10 to GMT+2, have some consulting experience and are
comfortable working remotely.

All Open Positions: [https://theorem.co/careers](https://theorem.co/careers)

If you find a role that you think may be a great fit, email your resume
directly to joshua.mcginnis@theorem.co and I'll make sure it is reviewed by
the correct manager.

------
benvan
Metomic ([https://metomic.io](https://metomic.io)) | London | ONSITE | Backend
Engineer and Fullstack

Our mission is to build a new standard for data privacy and data ethics.

We believe strongly in the power of sharing data, but we realise that
consumers need controls and transparency before they can trust companies with
it. And we believe that the way to get this right is to make it as _easy as
possible_ for companies to do the right thing.

So that's what we're building. Technology that watches technology, helps make
sense of the all-too-common mess of sprawling internal data flow, and a
consumer facing plug-n-play user-experience to close the loop.

We just launched a consent manager on ProductHunt (on Wednesday) and reached
#2 product of the day

We're still an early seed-stage startup with competitive salaries and equity
to boot. As an early member, you'll be helping us define the future of this
space. If you like autonomy, ownership and have opinions ... come say hi!

Our CTO Ben (that's me) has nabbed the hiring@metomic.io inbox

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Quality Engineer, Project Manager | Menlo Park, CA, | Onsite |
[https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a healthcare company whose mission is to detect cancer early, when it
can be cured. GRAIL is focused on alleviating the global burden of cancer by
developing pioneering technology to detect and identify multiple deadly cancer
types early. The company is using the power of next-generation sequencing,
population-scale clinical studies, and state-of-the-art computer science and
data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology, and to
develop its multi-cancer early detection blood test. GRAIL is located in Menlo
Park, California. It is supported by leading global investors and
pharmaceutical, technology, and healthcare companies.

Quality Engineer: [https://goo.gl/UP77fo](https://goo.gl/UP77fo)

Project Manager: [https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y](https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y)

------
dwestrom
Drop | REMOTE (US based) | Senior/Principal Full-Stack Web Dev |
React/Node/SQL | Full Time | San Francisco
[https://drop.com/careers](https://drop.com/careers)

Drop (formerly Massdrop) is community-driven commerce. We design products with
input from our members and give them a place to connect, learn, and shop with
people who share their interests.

Drop Engineering is a small, fast-moving team with a number of seasoned
developers who have scaled web apps beyond 10M daily active users. With our
combined experiences we’ve distilled good practices and processes to ensure a
healthy, sane, and efficient work environment. We’re all about quality
engineering, not big egos. The best ideas win here.

We’re expanding beyond our San Francisco-based team to include great REMOTE
talent located anywhere in the US.

Tech: React, Express, Redis, Node, MySQL, AWS

See job posting for more details.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop)

------
dewoods
Tackle | Full Stack Developer, Engineering Manager | Boise, ID | REMOTE |
[https://tackle.io](https://tackle.io)

Tackle builds a product that helps amazing software vendors like New Relic,
HashiCorp, and Pagerduty take advantage of the AWS Marketplace. We are looking
for an experienced Full Stack Developer to help us expand our existing
platform so we can better serve our customers. We are also looking for an
Engineering Manager who still enjoys coding and mentoring to help us build an
amazing engineering team.

Stack Overview:

\- Infrastructure: AWS

\- Front-end: JavaScript / React / MobX

\- Back-end: Python / Flask / AWS Lambda / Zappa

The ideal candidate will be a self-starter who enjoys working independently
and has previous experience working on a remote/distributed team.

More information: [https://tackle.io/company/careers/software-
engineer/](https://tackle.io/company/careers/software-engineer/)

Email jobs@tackle.io to apply, founders will review every application

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We're also open to enthusiastic developers or
researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral scholars or
senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Bay Area, CA | Full-stack Engineer, Frontend Focus | Full Time

Serotiny is a synthetic biology design firm that invents custom proteins to
cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help design proteins involved in CAR-T
therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-domain protein therapeutics. See
[https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/)

Industry: Synthetic Biology, Biotherapeutics, Bioinformatics, Genetics

Location: San Francisco

Current Stack: Javascript (Ember) front-end, REST API written in Go

Role: Front-end and data-visualization engineer - design, code, and deploy
novel interfaces for protein design that interact with our custom API.

Perks: Small credentialed team, flexibility, community engagement

Benefits: Health, Dental, Vision

Compensation: $100-150k + Equity

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/#Software%20Engineer%20-%20Fron...](https://serotiny.bio/careers/#Software%20Engineer%20-%20Front-
end)

Happy to chat. My name is Justin, and my email address is my name at
serotiny.bio

------
mdtusz
AON3D | Montreal | Full Stack / Front End, Senior Developer | Onsite

[https://www.aon3d.com/careers/full-stack-
developer/](https://www.aon3d.com/careers/full-stack-developer/)

AON3D makes affordable industrial 3D printers designed for printing high
performance thermoplastics. We're dedicated to ensuring designers and
engineers have greater access to cutting edge materials and affordable 3D
printers so they can drive tomorrow's innovation today.

We're looking for an experienced developer to join our team and work on just
about all areas of code to develop new features for our machines and the
tooling that supports them. This includes low level C++ firmware, python
tooling, as well as frontend web development - being comfortable working on
all layers of a stack is a big requirement!

We're a small but rapidly growing team and as such, there's a lot of room to
be making a big impact on the direction of both the product and company as a
whole.

Contact: miklos@aon3d.com

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | New York | | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA
|[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Do you want to be a part of a company that's democratizing medicine? Do you
want to build software that helps to save lives? Butterfly Network has raised
>$350M to develop and commercialize a handheld, smartphone-connected
ultrasound probe powered by AI. We operate at the intersection of medicine,
engineering, and machine learning to create breakthrough technology that
becomes smarter with each new patient.

We are growing faster than ever and have opportunities across the
organization:

Full-stack Engineers

Data Engineers

Data Scientist

iOS and Android Engineers

Site Reliability/DevOps Engineers

QA Engineers

Product and Visual Designers

Software Engineers with ultrasound experience

And more! Please contact me for more information at maria@butterflynetinc.com

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-
butt...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-butterfly-
iq.html)

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Engineering Manager, Developer Relations | Mountain View, CA |
ONSITE | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (20 people) making a big change in transportation. Smartcar
is building the first standard API to enable everyone from a creative
developer in a dorm room to a large business to build applications that
communicate with vehicles.

\+ Engineering Manager: We're looking to hire our first Engineering Manager to
help lead the team as we scale.

\+ Developer Relations: We're looking to make our first hire in Developer
Relations to engage and build bridges with the developer community.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you! Read more about the
positions and apply at:
[https://smartcar.com/careers](https://smartcar.com/careers).

If you want to learn more, email us at mathilde@smartcar.com or call us at +1
669-222-1144.

------
alanwong007
Refersion | New York, NY | Sr. Backend Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Refersion is a 100% bootstrapped and highly profitable B2B app development
company based in New York City. Our flagship product is a sales tracking
(SaaS) platform in the e-commerce space, and we provide solutions to a large
and growing client base ranging from established online retailers to smaller
and emerging businesses.

At Refersion, our technical staff believes that software development is a
craft. It's part of our culture. We are a small team which allows for a really
strong collaborative environment and the ability to build amazing apps that
delight the user. A get stuff done attitude. Small, empowered, self-motivated
teams can do big things. Our server stacks run PHP, MySQL, GraphQL,
Serverless, ReactJS, ElastiCache, and more. If you're an intelligent developer
who believes in doing what is best for the product, you'll love our team.

Who We're Looking For

A wonderful and unique opportunity at Refersion exists for a talented Backend
Developer to contribute original and innovative ideas to our ever-evolving
codebase. Working with our dedicated team and using cutting-edge technology,
you will help develop and maintain our flagship SaaS platform, as well as
provide invaluable input for the continuous improvement of our products. If
you love elegant and streamlined code (adhering to the KISS principle),
relentlessly exploring solutions independently, and are passionate about
refining and expanding your craft, we want to meet with you.

Website: [https://www.refersion.com](https://www.refersion.com)

JOB DESCRIPTION & TO APPLY:
[https://refersion.workable.com/j/F5FD69B276?viewed=true](https://refersion.workable.com/j/F5FD69B276?viewed=true)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | C++ Developers | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE |
VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 30+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for C++ Developers.

Primary Responsibilities: \- Develop new software and enhance existing systems
in C++ on a linux platform. \- Create tools to process, store and analyze
quote, order and financial data. \- Work closely with our quantitative
research analysts, engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.

To apply directly, please visit:
[https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

------
wbazant
Wellcome Sanger Institute | Full-Time | On-site | Cambridge, UK

Hello! Do you know UNIX and how to responsibly manage compute, and want to
work in an academic environment?

You could move to Cambridge and replace me:

[https://jobs.sanger.ac.uk/vacancy/senior-bioinformatician-
wo...](https://jobs.sanger.ac.uk/vacancy/senior-bioinformatician-
wormbase-388186.html)

In fact you should do better than me, because it now says senior and I wasn't
a senior. I have really enjoyed working at this job, and I'm leaving it after
a year and a half because I'm moving to the United States.

It's for a resource with genomes of parasitic worms. You'll support a small
community of researchers that study host-parasite interactions, search for
candidate new drugs, and in general are worth supporting.

The bread and butter of the job is writing and running code that moves data
around and runs heavy computations on it, resulting in a new data release
every few months. You'll help researchers at Sanger with their use of the
resource, reply to helpdesk tickets, write to ask people for data, and go to
conferences once or twice a year.

You'll be a Bioinformatician, not a Developer, which means your code can be as
good as you want it to be, but there are no brownie points for it. There is
opportunity to develop more stuff - I've had a half a year long greenfield
project - but it's more important that releases happen, and that the data is
correct.

The team is tiny, and the amount of good stuff you do will be limited by how
much time you have, so this really suits someone who can handle responsibility
well. It helps to know Perl and have bioinformatics experience but you can
learn both on the job if you meet other prerequisites.

~~~
udibai
Is the salary offered 40k pounds a good enough living wage?

------
aleckiefan
Flare | Really full stack engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/](https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/)

We put hidden buttons into your jewelry so you don't have to make compromises
for your safety.

Started by two female founders, Flare is reinventing personal security with
data-driven technology solutions that give people the freedom and power to
boldly live the lives they choose. Sitting at the intersection of hardware and
software development, our technology turns wearable accessories into escape
buttons.

The full stack role at Flare involves getting your hands on every part of our
product. Expect a lot of excitement and a lot of learning.

* Full Stack: [https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/p/9f6c75f5abb1-full-stack-so...](https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/p/9f6c75f5abb1-full-stack-software-engineer)

Also looking for mechanical and back end engineers! Write to mike at
flarejewelry dot co with any questions.

------
boltzmannbrain
Latent Sciences | San Francisco & Boston | Software Architect | Onsite and
Remote

Latent Sciences is an AI-first predictive medicines company dedicated to
solving neurodegenerative diseases [1]. We're soon emerging from stealth mode,
with exciting big-pharma projects and impactful clinical trial deployments.
We're looking for a SW Architect to lead the development of our ML pipelines,
with potential for growing into a Director of Engineering role. Main req's:

\- Deep experience implementing platforms and data solutions in at least one
of the following industries: genomics, biopharma, med tech/device, payer,
provider. Ideally you've run the gamut from infrastructure/devops to consumer-
facing desktop/mobile applications.

\- Desire to build something new, thinking strategically about business,
product, and technical challenges. As one of the first few hires you'll be
influential in defining the company culture and path to success.

Sound like you? Drop us a note: careers@latentsci.com

[1] www.latentsci.com

------
webjunkie
Artory | Senior Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA
| [https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for a senior software engineer to join our team in Berlin. You
will join our development team, who are currently working in the following
areas:

* The Registry, a system that records artwork transactions transparently on the blockchain

* A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

* An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-friendly way

* A secure messaging platform

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

Some of our perks:

* Competitive salary, life-/family-friendly and flexible working hours, 25 days of paid leave

* Nice, spacious office environment in Kreuzberg, Berlin

* Hardware you want for your work and allowance for books you need

* Flexible to remote work/working from home

For more information and to apply, please see:

[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

------
kristopolous
Waive | Los Angeles LA Hollywood | Fullstack PHP Python Product Automotive
Mechanical Electrical Engineer | Onsite - Full-Time | DoE

We're a (mostly) electric urban mobility company founded in 2015, a bit before
the current wave of them being everywhere.

I'm running a team of 3 engineers and am looking for a few more at our family-
sized company which may be doing some scaling soon. We have tens of thousands
of customers, millions in assets, it's a real thing.

There's a few innovative products in here somewhere and I'm being a bit
guarded because there's more than one company with tens of millions in funding
who had us multiple times in their pitch deck (one just closed another $30
million last week, splendid).

Anyway, we were on Shark Tank in 2016 and have done a couple iterations of the
product since then. We just did a major pivot on May 1st.

Here's our plan for the next year or so, listed in order (highest first):

* A new ad platform for our screens (a version we're going to throw away is at waivescreen.com) * An on-demand gig economy car (see maven, envoy, hyrecar, and getaround for imho, poorly executed examples). This includes * backoffice work (currently in node but new stuff can be in whatever) * a new app or some other kind of smartphone presence (stability and Donald-Norman style UX as opposed to art-school UX is all I care about) * New innovative ad tech (see firefly, grabbit, blip, adomni, etc) * Open-architecture, open platform telematics that don't suck (see invers & vulog)

This may sound a bit ambitious but really a lamp developer who has read a
couple marketing books would be just fine.

So just email me already at chris@waive.car ... you've already made it this
far.

Please include a sample of your work.

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | www.sonder.som Sonder is
transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the operating system
for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at the core of
powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel and we are the
first to do it. Our software powers everything from running our
warehouse/supply chain for furniture and consumables, to managing housekeeping
operations, to a fantastic booking and guest experience. It's Airbnb, Doordash
and Amazon fulfillment systems all under one roof!

Senior Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/75babe9e2](https://grnh.se/75babe9e2)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/2981a7052](https://grnh.se/2981a7052)

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/28006a552](https://grnh.se/28006a552)

Reach out at chris.spada@sonder.com with any questions

------
pcrawfor
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America)

Hi we're Comment Sold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We're looking for some product minded engineers to join our team in it's early
stages to help us as our business continues to grow.

Our web app is built on the PHP Laravel platform and makes use of the core
laravel functionality to drive web and job queue processing.

For storage we are using MySQL and redis, on the front end we are using
standard templating and JS libraries.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Coworking space reimbursement

Senior Full Stack - Experienced web engineers with strong sense of product and
desire to own large parts of the web application space and technical roadmap.

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com

------
Varqu
Fluance AG | Zurich, Switzerland (only EU/Swiss)| experienced middleware
developer with Java and Spring | 78-120k CHF per year

REQUIREMENTS Must: \- deep knowledge in Java 8 \- experience of at least 5
years of Java-Development \- high competences in Java Spring Framework \-
familiar with Spring, developing Web Services \- high competences in MW-
development \- motivated to develop new skills \- fluent in English (word and
text) \- [https://linktr.ee/Greg](https://linktr.ee/Greg)

Nice: \- French and/or German are a plus \- bachelor or comparable degree in
software engineering \- competences in ID-management and security (e.g.
Keycloak, OAuth2, OpenID connect)

[http://www.twipu.com/SwissDevJobs](http://www.twipu.com/SwissDevJobs)

[https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/FLUANCE-AG-experienced-
middlewa...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/FLUANCE-AG-experienced-middleware--
developer-mf)

------
kejaed
MMIST | Android Developer, Embedded Software Developer | ONSITE | Ottawa,
Ontario

MMIST is a provider of Precision Aerial Delivery products and services
including the Sherpa family of GPS guided parafoils and the self-launch
capable SnowGoose unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), our SkyLink Android-based
parachutist navigation aid, and our growing space recovery business.

My team is currently looking to hire software developers both for Android and
our various embedded platforms. We are looking for people to join us on-site
in the west end of Ottawa.

Embedded
[https://www.indeed.ca/m/viewjob?jk=32e66f5f60ce2342&from=com...](https://www.indeed.ca/m/viewjob?jk=32e66f5f60ce2342&from=company&tk=1dciqgldc5n9v800&dupclk=0)

Android
[https://www.indeed.ca/m/viewjob?jk=09ed3ee187c4ddbb&from=com...](https://www.indeed.ca/m/viewjob?jk=09ed3ee187c4ddbb&from=company&tk=1dciqgldc5n9v800&dupclk=0)

------
dmarlow
Degreed | Multiple Roles | SF, SLC, NL | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://degreed.com](https://degreed.com)

Degreed exists to discover, empower and recognize the next generation of the
world's expertise. Come help us build the tools and solutions to shape the
future of learning and skills recognition. We’re a well-funded startup with
many large Fortune 500 clients.

We're a remote-first company with offices in SF, SLC and Netherlands. Our tech
stack is ASP.NET/C#/Azure/Angular/TypeScript.

What we're offering:

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Equity
      - Great work-life balance
      - Flexible work schedules
      - Amazing people and culture
      - Outcomes/results focused
    

We're hiring for many positions, such as:

    
    
      - Escalation engineer
      - Software developer
      - Azure developer
      - Many other positions as well
    

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/degreed](https://jobs.lever.co/degreed)

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart was founded in 2006 by three physics graduate students with a mission
to provide open and useful access to all aspects of electronic parts. From our
beginnings as one of the early Y Combinator-backed startups (YC W07) to our
acquisition by Altium in 2015, Octopart has consistently empowered electrical
engineers, buyers, and makers with open access to part data and industry
leading part search, becoming the premier destination for electronic part data
in the industry today.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Engineering Manager * Product Manager * Account Executive *
Sr. Product Designer * More positions opening soon...

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
wjdp
WeGift | Frontend Developer, Python Developer, Lead Engineer, Infrastructure
Engineer, Product Owner, UI Designer | Cambridge, UK | ONSITE Full Time |
[https://wegift.breezy.hr/](https://wegift.breezy.hr/)

I'm a full stack dev mainly dealing with frontend candidates but we have many
openings. We're currently a small team (7 dev, 15ish commercial) moving from
startup to scale-up territory and we need to grow our team.

Our stack:

\- Python / Flask

\- Postgres / SQL Alchemy

\- Celery

\- Webpack / ES6+ / Typescript

\- Vue.js

Location is a private office in a large new co-working space on Cambridge
Science Park.

You'll be working on our platform and suite of products all centered around
delivering value from companies to consumers using gift cards (a massive
market relatively untouched by modern technology).

See [https://wegift.breezy.hr/](https://wegift.breezy.hr/) and
[https://wegift.io/](https://wegift.io/) for details. Mention Will's post on
HN.

------
piinecone
Bookreport | [http://www.bookreport.io](http://www.bookreport.io) | Software
Architect | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite

We’re looking for a Software Architect to lead the technology team at
BookReport in Austin, Texas.

About BookReport: BookReport is a K-12 financial ERP that integrates
budgeting, purchasing, approvals, accounting, HR, bank reconciliation, and
payroll into one system. Our current customers are charter schools that don’t
have the time or resources to handle the financial and administrative workload
associated with running a school.

In the future, we will be able to provide data-driven responses to currently
unanswered questions about how to optimize spending in K-12 education.

About You:

\- You’ve managed or scaled engineering teams

\- You love to code (go (golang) MySQL, GraphQL, Relay, React, and Kubernetes)

\- You understand product development

\- You understand customer needs

\- You care about Education

What You’ll Do:

\- Work closely with the CEO on product direction

\- Lead a team of senior developers (some of whom are remote)

\- Prioritize work for your dev team

\- Write code and perform key product design work

If you’re interested, email me at nick@bookreport.io.

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco
& Palo Alto | ONSITE | [https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)
Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
jesuspc
Moixa Technology | Software Developer (Senior, Mid, Junior) | ON-SITE |
LONDON, UK | FULL-TIME | 35-75K gbp | FUNCTIONAL PROGRAMMING, RUST, HASKELL,
TYPESCRIPT, AWS Distributed smart energy technology.

We are a clean energy company. We build our own batteries and aggregate them
and other third party energy storage devices to optimise their aggregated
behaviour and maximise savings for the end customer. In doing so we act as a
virtual power plant that provides the flexibility that the Grid needs in order
to maximise the usage of renewable energy and to unlock mass adoption of EV
technology. Our mission is to manage the world's batteries.

You will be joining a small, focused and collaborative team of talented
developers that act autonomously to provide the features that the company
needs to succeed in its mission. Those include any subset of:

    
    
      - Solving complex optimisation problems, using machine learning and other often bespoke algorithms.
      - Building the required platform infrastructure to ingest and process big streams of data in real time, using AWS primitives.
      - Designing and implementing the business logic to expose our functionality via APIs and UI interfaces, using functional programming and serverless computing.
      - Developing the firmware for our hardware devices including optimisation on the edge and integrations with third party energy storage devices, using embedded Linux and Rust.
    

You will be encouraged to work and grow your knowledge on multiple parts of
the stack according to your personal interests and abilities. Our team has a
strong tradition of using functional programming and type systems to build
pragmatic and flexible systems to satisfy business requirements.

Open positions:
[https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/](https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/)
Recruitment email: careers@moixa.com

------
pdtech
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Atlanta

PagerDuty, Inc. (NYSE: PD) is a leader in digital operations management.
DevOps, ITOps, and SecOps teams use PagerDuty’s award-winning platform for
real-time operations to improve operations, deliver exceptional customer
experiences, and accelerate innovation. Today, over 11,000 organizations
across all industries have deployed PagerDuty. Notable customers include IBM,
GE, Box, and American Eagle Outfitters. We were included in the Battery
Ventures 50 Highest Rated Cloud Companies to Work For, Inc. 500 and Forbes
Cloud 100 lists as well as the 2019 Best Places to Work in the Bay Area.

We're hiring for a number of roles: Senior Software Engineer, Senior Database
Automation Engineer, Senior Data Engineer, and many more!

Click the link to apply and learn more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the
Aha! product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
sergc
Senior Frontend Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime | Washington
DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | www.syntasa.com Syntasa is a Predictive
Behavioural Analytics application that leverages machine-learning, event-
processing, visualisation, and big data technologies to process billions of
records in order to generate actionable customer intelligence that improves
acquisition, conversion, and retention. We're seeking to expand our
application development team by adding a senior front end engineer.

Basic Qualifications:

* 5+ Years of relevant front end experience

* 2+ Years experience with Angular2+ and related libraries.

* Proficiency in JavaScript, and JavaScript design patterns.

* Advanced knowledge of HTML and CSS (less/sass)

* Ability to create custom Angular general use modules and components.

* CS Fundamentals.

* Git, Unix.

Preferred Qualifications:

* Working experience with various JavaScript environments, such as Node.js.

* Experience in communicating with users, other technical teams to describe software features, and technical designs.

* Experience with ngrx/redux.

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
nsnietka
Boston | Mightier | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Can video games empower children to manage big emotions?

Mightier is a biofeedback mobile game platform that teaches kids to identify
and control their emotions through play. Kids wear a heart rate band while
playing a library of games and must regulate their heart rate to win. The
games empower kids to practice self-calming skills that transfer to real-life
situations. Families using Mightier are supported through progress dashboards,
coaching, and access to resources.

We're looking for a (mid-level - senior) software engineer to join our web
development team and help us take our product to the next level. We're built
with Python/Django back end & React front end, Docker, & AWS.

\+ More about Mightier: [https://mightier.com](https://mightier.com)

\+ Join our team:
[https://mightier.com/careers/](https://mightier.com/careers/)

Contact us at careers@mightier.com

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://www.onemedical.com](https://www.onemedical.com)

At One Medical we are passionate about revolutionizing the primary care
industry by offering a new approach to primary care. We combine people-
centered design, technology, and a team of talented health care providers to
give our members an amazing experience.

One Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with
over 70 locations nationwide in Boston, Chicago, Los Angeles, New York,
Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area, and Washington, DC.

Open roles: All Departments, Software Engineer (Fullstack), Senior
Infrastructure Engineer (Data), Project Management, Marketing, Finance, Sales

Here are our open roles:
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers](https://www.onemedical.com/careers)

(I work as a Sr Data Engineer at One Medical. We're solving meaningful
problems, it's a great company, and I encourage you to check it out.)

------
queueco
Queueco | Trading | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://queueco.com](http://queueco.com)

We are a proprietary trading firm that competes in both conventional as well
as cutting-edge alternative markets. Our strategies run 24/7 without manual
intervention powered by low-latency infrastructure and the latest machine
learning techniques. We're a meritocratic and lean team of highly-motivated
scientists and developers and as such value technical ability more than
politics: what matters is how good your code is, not how well you sell
yourself. We spend no time dealing with clients, customers or investors and
instead focus on growing our business by building better technology. If this
sounds interesting to you please have a look at our current Software
Engineering and Machine Learning opportunities:

[https://queueco.workable.com](https://queueco.workable.com)

Rights to work in the UK _required_, no visa sponsor.

------
jbreckmckye
Flock Cover | London, United Kingdom | Senior Software Engineer / Software
Engineer | Full time | Onsite | Permanent

Our insurance / risk intelligence startup seeks full-stack developers
interested in building systems in a mix of Haskell, OCaml, typed JavaScript
(Flow / TypeScript), React Native and PostgreSQL.

Flock provides drone operators both risk insights for individual flights and
the ability to purchase micro-duration, 'real-time' insurance policies in case
of crashes or vehicle loss. Large drones that fail in the wrong place, the
wrong time can cause enormous amounts of damage, so our platform uses
insurance pricing to incentivise smarter behaviour and reward careful pilots
with cheaper insurance costs.

We are seed funded, are seeking series A, and have an engineering team of
five. Presently our team makeup is of quite senior engineers, but we are very
open to recruiting enthusiastic mid-weight and junior developers, particularly
if you have an interest in type systems and functional programming.

Why Haskell? Because we think strong type systems, static analysis and
provability are the best ways to ensure the reliability needed in financial
services without sacrificing our ability to rapidly develop and deliver
continuously. These are our core engineering values, and they matter to us far
more than existing knowledge of particular languages and frameworks.

As such, we require no prior commercial Haskell experience, just a polyglot
attitude and a broad familiarity with functional programming (perhaps in
languages like JavaScript, Scala, Clojure or F#). JS experience would be
helpful but is again not essential.

If you're interested, please find the full job specification here:
[https://flockcover.workable.com/j/E0ACFDBBEE](https://flockcover.workable.com/j/E0ACFDBBEE)

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ Data Engineer| Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We
believe in breaking down language barriers and helping provide equal
opportunities to all kids around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-8 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 10 million families worldwide and
growing fastly.

We’re looking for engineers with at least 3 years of experience, that want to
work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
UnifyID
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer: [https://goo.gl/iQJKmt](https://goo.gl/iQJKmt)
\- Machine Learner: [https://goo.gl/N5ffVd](https://goo.gl/N5ffVd) \- Front
End Developer: [https://goo.gl/YPY1zo](https://goo.gl/YPY1zo) \- iOS Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/nDJaHz](https://goo.gl/nDJaHz) \- Android Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/TyF7YL](https://goo.gl/TyF7YL) \- Lead DevOps
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/N59nWX](https://goo.gl/N59nWX) \- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/KHVixZ](https://goo.gl/KHVixZ) \- Senior Product Manager:
[https://goo.gl/9khDDc](https://goo.gl/9khDDc)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / Data Engineer | Dallas, TX / Remote

Cooklist allows you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook
and shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Think Expedia for aggregating all the grocery retailers into one interface and
Mint.com for importing all your retail purchase data into a digital pantry.

We just finished the TechStars Retail Program and announced a partnership with
Target. We're a small team of experienced startup founders and engineers and
are looking for another engineer to join our team.

Cooklist can connect directly to 77 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

You can find more info and links to download the apps at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or if interested in applying email
hello@cooklist.co

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, JS, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 3+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview,
Technical Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers (LAMP and AngularJS-->Vue.js) |
Montreal, QC | ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-120k CAD + stock options

* Senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (AngularJS, migrating to Vue.js), and full stack) (80-120k+ CAD)

* Intermediate/senior customer solutions engineers (65-120k+) - same as above, plus the desire to work directly with clients to understand their needs and build solutions for them

* QA/QE Engineers (50-90k CAD)

* Tech support engineers/junior developers (30-60k CAD)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 200+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer an order and workflow management
tool to help make our clients more efficient.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Work from home (WFH) up to 3 days a week is an option for our more senior
roles.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
sv123
Headset | Software Engineer - Integrations (C#, SQL) | Seattle | ONSITE

Founded in 2015 and recently named one of the top 50 start-ups to watch in
2019 by Built In Seattle, Headset is the only company turning retail data into
real-time analytics for the cannabis industry. Created by the team that
founded Leafly, our mission is to help retailers, operators, brands and
investors make better-informed business decisions through data. Are you ready
to be part of a great team helping an ever evolving and exciting industry?

Headset is looking for Software Engineers (mid to senior level) who enjoy
solving complex data, usability, and scalability problems. Come join an
experienced team working in one of the fastest growing industries in the
country.

More information and apply: [https://angel.co/company/headset-
io/jobs/181387-software-eng...](https://angel.co/company/headset-
io/jobs/181387-software-engineer-integrations-team)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and increasingly
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Infrastructure Engineer; London
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * Quantitative Developer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Rust Developer
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)

Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
some of our top engineers started out with no JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring top engineers for our offices
in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
xGrill
PMG | Dallas-Fort Worth or Austin, Tx | Full Stack Developer, UI/UX Designer,
Data Scientists | ONSITE

We’re a diverse group of developers, software engineers, data scientists, and
SQL gurus creating large-scale web applications that provide insights for some
of the top Fortune 500 companies in the digital space. Check us out here:
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/)

We’re looking for:

Full Stack Developer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/6a0091a3-11ed-4...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/6a0091a3-11ed-49b3-b5b1-9fc2a47e1068)

UI / UX Designer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/e4f00cdd-d8cb-4...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/e4f00cdd-d8cb-4336-8421-cffe281c9327)

------
Cobalt_recruit
Cobalt Robotics | San Mateo, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/) Cobalt builds
autonomous security robots that keep buildings safe by combining the
reliability of machines and the friendly face of human-in-the-loop “Robot
Specialists.” Security costs U.S. companies over $200B a year and is a very
difficult task for humans to perform because of long monotonous hours. We have
robots deployed to customers nationally and are an incredibly fast moving team
- we went from nothing to shipping our first robots in 12 months! We are 45+
people now and are looking for folks who are scrappy, collaborative, excited,
and eager to share their knowledge and expertise with the rest of our team. To
see more about our values and company culture, visit
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/)

Please send your resume to brian@cobaltrobotics.com or visit the links below:

* All Open Roles: [https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/)

* Software Engineer - Generalist: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f03c494-e4cb-4d1c-b94e...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f03c494-e4cb-4d1c-b94e-2d63b79df951)

* Software Engineer - Robotics [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1e3a394f-407f-4ec0-af1e...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1e3a394f-407f-4ec0-af1e-220401fd8b15)

* Manufacturing Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/631ca7dc-c2ea-4887-a349...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/631ca7dc-c2ea-4887-a349-90cb7da5eeb0)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers, Engineering Manager, and more | San Francisco,
Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
At the beginning of the year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We are hiring software engineers across the board, including recommendations,
payments, search.

We are currently looking for a Recommendations Engineering Manager – someone
who is experienced in leading, coaching and mentoring our recommendations
engineering team. You have a strong technical background and are able to
contribute to planning and technical design, and believe in building teams and
practices that scale. You can motivate and instill a strong sense of ownership
and pride in your team.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far.

We have hired many people from these threads, including myself. If you have
questions you can reach out to me directly at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the
Head of Technology and happy to answer questions related to these roles -
recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
aligearset
Gearset

Software engineer | Customer support engineer | Technical pre-sales engineer |
UX Designer | Sales | Marketing | Cambridge, UK | UK-based remote

Join a bunch of smart and friendly people at Cambridge's fastest growing tech
startup. We're building the best DevOps tool for developers working on the
Salesforce platform (the world's biggest enterprise PaaS). Gearset is a hosted
web app running on C# + JS + Postgres + Kubernetes + AWS. There are already
some big name companies relying on Gearset every day for their Salesforce
deployments and there's a huge list of features we want to add.

It's an engineering-focused company and there aren't many meetings. We work
closely with users to build the right thing and we take ownership of features
from conception right through to release. We care about balancing good code
with shipping value to customers quickly. Sometimes we take the afternoon off
to go to a beer festival or the cinema.

Go to gearset.com/jobs or email jobs@gearset.com

------
max_morlocke
FiniteState | Multiple Product Development and Data Pipelines positions |
Columbus, OH | ONSITE | [https://finitestate.io](https://finitestate.io)

FiniteState is rapidly emerging from stealth to help healthcare providers,
retailers, and more to help secure IoT environments. We can identify more
devices in network than any competitor and can perform better quality risk
analysis by linking disparate data sources and an extremely robust firmware
reverse engineering practice. We’ve found product market fit and are working
rapidly to get the product ready to scale. We need help improving our data
models, pipelines, and just in general building compelling, easy to use
features. We use JavaScript on both ends in a modern, serverless AWS
environment. We’re doing all of this in Columbus, OH and are currently only
looking for locals or people who want to bring their startup and development
chops back home to the Midwest.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza enables solar appliances and other life-changing products to be sold
_on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa and Asia.

We've reached millions of people who now have electricity in their homes for
the first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach the 1+ billion more. We are hiring in
San Francisco and in Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is global medical technology
company that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI eye screening
platform for detection of diseases. Eyenuk is on a mission to screen every eye
in the world to detect and monitor life- and vision-threatening diseases
including diabetic retinopathy, macular degeneration, glaucoma, cardiovascular
and stroke risk, and Alziemer's disease.

Eyenuk's first product, EyeArt, is for fully autonomous AI eye screening for
detection of diabetic retinopathy. Anyone with diabetes is vulnerable to
blindness that progresses without any pain or discomfort. Despite it's
preventable nature, the condition, called diabetic retinopathy, is the leading
cause of blindness in working age adults. Eyenuk has developed EyeArt, a SaaS
offering, that automates the retinal disease screening process via automated
analysis of retinal images and providing a screening referral outcome. EyeArt
is a clinically validated on over 100,000 patients providing sensitivity that
exceeds that of expert human graders. EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory
approval in Europe) and has completed prospective clinical trials for an FDA
clearance. The results are exceptional:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eyenuk-ai-eye-screening-
syste...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eyenuk-ai-eye-screening-syste..).

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and machine
learning experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (machine learning, computer vision, deep learning)

jobs at eyenuk.com

------
gareim
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, and more | Full-time

Instructure's hiring in quite a few cities, so take a look at our career page
here:
[https://www.instructure.com/about/careers](https://www.instructure.com/about/careers)

We use Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Node.js, Go, PostgreSQL, Linux, and our
platform runs on AWS.

We build learning management systems for the academic and corporate world. Our
flagship product, Canvas, became the #1 LMS in the US last year by
marketshare, and continues to grow at a quick pace. If you're looking to do
meaningful work that reaches millions while contributing to education, this is
it.

We are mostly looking for mid and senior Software Engineers, lead Software
Engineers, and Software Engineers in Test. I wholeheartedly believe that this
company has a great working environment and I love working here. If you're
interested in more details, don't hesitate to reach out to me at
gary@garymei.com.

------
royklopper
Whoppah BV | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Onsite (relocation possible, or
remote EU) | Full Time [https://whoppah.com/en](https://whoppah.com/en)

Whoppah is the smart first class in secondhand marketplace for your home. On
Whoppah you can buy and sell secondhand items, handmade items, showroom models
and vintage design classics. From art to furniture, from modern to antique,
you will certainly find something you like.

We're looking for talented people to join our team. You are a firm believer in
quality software, pragmatic and concise. We love to ship as fast as possible
so you are comfortable to make mistakes and learn from it. You are a part of
the team that will shape the future of our product. You deliver well-tested
software with eye for quality coding standards.

Our stack:

\- Native Android (Kotlin) / iOS (Swift) app

\- Public GraphQL interface (Apollo / Node.js)

\- Private REST / gRPC services (Golang / Python/ Node.js)

\- Proper CI/CD workflow (Github / CircleCI / Docker / Kubernetes / Knative)

\- Multi-region cloud (Google Cloud Platform / AWS)

We're hiring developers across all areas of the company:

\- Frontend developer

\- Full-stack developer

\- Software Engineer

\- QA Engineer

For more information, visit: [https://whoppah.com/en](https://whoppah.com/en)

Email your LinkedIn (if applicable), Github and/or resume to jobs@whoppah.com
or apply via Angel.co
([https://angel.co/company/whoppah/jobs](https://angel.co/company/whoppah/jobs))

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Front End, Platform/Back End, DevOps, and QA Engineer(s) |
Chicago, IL | Onsite

LogicGate is a venture-backed, Chicago-based SaaS startup that creates
flexible and beautiful business process software. Our customers use LogicGate
to visually design end-to-end workflows and create highly configurable process
applications that place controls around mission-critical activities. We are
providing self-service solutions for enterprises within the Governance, Risk
and Compliance, and Business Process Management software industries, saving
them time and money.

Our offices are located in River North and are close to Blue, Red, and Brown
lines as well as multiple bus stops.

\- Work: Jira - Slack - Gitlab - G Suite

\- Back: Spring Boot - Java 8 - Kotlin - Neo4j

\- Front: TypeScript - Angular - SCSS - HTML

\- Ops: AWS - HAProxy - Consul - Nomad - Ansible - Terraform - Docker

Apply here: [https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-
team/](https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-team/)

------
harrisreynolds
NimbleHQ | Senior Front-end Engineer | Birmingham, AL | Full-time or Part-time
| ONSITE or REMOTE (CDT +/\- 2) |
[https://www.nimblehq.com/](https://www.nimblehq.com/)

NimbleHQ is a platform for building applications without writing code. We have
a solid MVP and are looking for a front end developer to help build out the
platform. Due to the complexity of what we are trying to solve, we can only
bring on senior level talent. Expert level skill with Javascript/HTML/CSS is
required. Bonus points for fluency with Vue.js.

We are open to full-time or part-time developers and are also open to 100%
cash compensation or some mix of cash and equity.

Lastly... we really want to build a team around developers who want to create
the best thing they've ever built and sincerely want to pursue excellence.

Please email harris@nimblelabs.com with a link to your Github account or
LinkedIn profile etc. Please no recruiters... I will mark as spam.

------
jon-wood
Neos | London, UK / Brighton, UK / Partial remote | Full-time |
[https://neos.co.uk](https://neos.co.uk)

Neos are an insurance company, making use of IoT devices to prevent issues
before they turn into a claim, and give people peace of mind that their home
is alright. We also have B2B deals with several major insurance companies,
including Aviva in the UK, ANWB in the Netherlands, and American Family in the
US to provide our IoT platform as a part of their insurance policies. Finally,
we do direct retail sales of our camera to the public.

That's quite a lot to get done, so we're looking for Ruby developers to join
the team. Depending on your experience and interests you'd either be working
with the insurance team, looking after our policy admin and sales systems for
direct insurance sales, or the IoT team who are responsible for device
integration, B2B support, and providing APIs for our mobile apps to integrate
with.

We've got a micro (but not _too_ micro) service based architecture, which
makes heavy use of AWS services such as SQS and SNS to ensure one part of the
system failing doesn't take everything else down with it. Experience with
distributed systems would definitely be a plus, especially in the IoT side of
things where when we say "distributed" we mean "thousands of devices scattered
around the world, on potentially unreliable internet connections". You'll get
used to eventual consistency fast!

We're looking for people who are able to work out of either our London or
Brighton office for at least some of the week. Most of team work remotely on a
regular basis, and we're well set up to make that work - all our meeting rooms
are set up to make people joining remotely easy.

If you're interested, drop me an email on jon.wood@neos.co.uk and I can answer
any questions you might have.

------
bjacobso
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA and Denver, CO | ONSITE | Senior Engineers

I'm Ben, an engineering manager @ Checkr. We are an API for background checks-
it may sound boring at first but there are interesting problems to solve and
we've seen lots of success in the market.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, Kafka, React
and Angular frontends, Golang and Python microservices, Kubernetes and Docker
for deploying, Presto for our data warehouse, moving to gRPC for internal
service communication.

If any of that sounds like fun, drop me an email: ben+hn@checkr.com

For the curious: [https://engineering.checkr.com/building-software-to-
manage-t...](https://engineering.checkr.com/building-software-to-manage-the-
complexities-of-background-checks-35ab83bf6e75)

gRPC talk at RailsConf:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtYNKOOZgsA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtYNKOOZgsA)

------
eli
Industry Dive | Washington, DC | Fulltime Onsite

FULL-STACK ENGINEER

Industry Dive is looking for a full-stack engineer who is curious and
motivated to join our product development team. We use a variety of open-
source technology, and our core application is written in Django. We spend
most of our time building Industry Dive's main product -- a series of news
sites and their content management system. However you will have opportunity
to contribute to a wide variety of projects from internal data analysis tools
to interactive web visualizations.

Industry Dive strives to provide an inclusive and welcoming environment. One
of our core values is for employees to bring their unique perspective and
personality to work. Your voice and the work you’ll do here matters to your
teammates, other teams within the company, and to our customers and readers.

Some of our tools: Python (Django and Flask), MySQL, Docker, CircleCI,
Airflow, GCP. Previous experience in a Scrum/Agile team is a plus.

More details at
[https://jobs.lever.co/industrydive/1370d4fb-b8a9-4df8-860b-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/industrydive/1370d4fb-b8a9-4df8-860b-a0da178a32be)
or email me with any questions eli-at-industrydive.com

Industry Dive is an equal opportunity employer and we strongly encourage
people of color, LGBTQIA individuals, veterans, parents, and individuals with
disabilities to apply. If you feel comfortable doing so please feel free to
note which pronouns you use in your application. Industry Dive has been rated
a "Best Place To Work" by the Washington Post for three consecutive years.

 _We also have many other open positions in editorial /journalism, marketing,
ad ops & sales. See
[https://industrydive.com/jobs](https://industrydive.com/jobs) _

------
latch
SWAT | Junior Software Engineer | Singapore | Onsite | Fulltime

We help companies / governments provide more efficient transportation for
their employees / residents by figuring out routes that minimize travel
duration, and provide greater insight for both operators and passengers.

I personally joined the company for two reasons. First, I knew the founder to
be a solid software engineer and caring/honest person. Second, I've seen first
hand how soul crushing long commutes can be for people who don't live near
public transportation and/or work strange hours (and how this problem
overwhelmingly impacts the poor).

We're looking for junior backend and frontend developers. Frontend is in React
(and some parts in Angular). Backend is in Go, but we're starting to move most
stuff to Elixir. Prior experience in these specific technologies isn't a
requirement. Questions / resumes can be sent to karl@swatmobile.io

Work visas are not available for these positions.

------
aheironimus
PlayQ | Senior Cloud Services Engineer | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Are you ready to help build infrastructure that impacts how millions of our
players connect, explore, and interact with our top-grossing games? PlayQ’s
team is led by the world’s top engineering talent to build the most clever and
diverse products for our global audience. We are looking for a Senior Cloud
Services Engineer to join us and ensure we maintain maximum uptime, stability,
and performance across our mobile portfolio.

You'll have freedom to innovate as you work closely with our data and
engineering teams to manage deployments and ensure that mission critical
systems are functioning effectively and consistently. The technical scope of
the project is broad and leverages a variety of cutting-edge commercial and
open source tools to get the job done.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/b3af51551](https://grnh.se/b3af51551)

------
VSrobotics
Vicarious Surgical | Mechanical, Electrical, Embedded, Controls, and Software
Engineers | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Vicarious Surgical virtually transports surgeons inside the patient using a
combination of robotics and VR. With our innovative system, we seek to improve
the lives of patients, enhance the ability of surgeons, and expand worldwide
access to high-quality care. We're looking to grow our team of talented people
as we continue to drive the new future of surgery.

Vicarious is a series A startup backed by Gates Ventures, Khosla Ventures,
Innovation Endeavors, and AME Cloud Ventures. We're looking for a range of
talent to work on hardware, electronics, controls, firmware, and systems/VR
software which is used to control a novel complex robotic device.

For more information, take a look at
[https://www.vicarioussurgical.com/careers](https://www.vicarioussurgical.com/careers)
or email jobs@vicarioussurgical.com

------
SurrealSoul
SmartAsset [https://smartasset.com/](https://smartasset.com/) | Senior and
Intermediate Backend && Frontend Engineers | NYC: NOHO | Full Time We are a
financial technology company aiming to provide the best personal finance
advice on the web. We offer free and personalized tools to empower you to make
smart personal finance decisions around homebuying, retirement, taxes and
more.

We have a big focus on getting finical advisors the right people for them, and
giving people the right choices when it comes to finical advisors.

Stack wise, we are a Java shop using the Play framework. We do some python and
other things here and there as well.

Culture wise, we are a 130~ people startup. So we still have the startup feel,
without that startup pressure.

Some benefits besides the normal stuff: Catered lunches 3x a week, casual work
environment and a weekly happy hour

If you're interested or have any questions feel free to shoot me an email at
adavis[at]smartasset.com

Thanks!

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis,
Brazil. AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team
of awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re
passionate about building products that increase human agency.

Gotta have: \- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience \- Clean Code, Unit Tests
\- Real agile experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme
Programming) \- Growth mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck)

Bonus Points for: \- Experience managing clients and client relationships \-
TypeScript \- Angular \- Mobile development \- React Native, Rails, PHP, .NET,
Ionic, Swift

See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
huangc10
The Athletic (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Android, iOS, Full Stack | Onsite

When history happens in sports we cover it. Be apart of the team that brings
that story to the fans. We are a well funded C-Round startup that has quickly
become one of the top 10 digital subscription publishers in the world.

Looking for experienced software engineers.

We use:

\- Kotlin:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7369d195-6d95-4d21-a981-2e...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7369d195-6d95-4d21-a981-2e6ee62e5cb0)

\- Swift:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/cd7de004-d638-451d-a8c8-d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/cd7de004-d638-451d-a8c8-d09815a28371)

\- jQuery/PhP:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/c54d8f5a-dd6d-4f1b-b09f-03...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/c54d8f5a-dd6d-4f1b-b09f-0346da2677d5)

Please contact michael@theathletic.com to learn more.

------
hartator
SerpApi, LLC | Technical and Marketing Writer | Austin, TX | Full-Time
Contract | Remote first company | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com)

SerpApi is an API to scrape and parse search engine results.

We are looking for native english speaker to help us on our landing page and
documentation. Create screencasts and blog posts. And sharing them on social
media, Reddit, Quora, and others. Good technical knowledge is not required but
very appreciated. Like have used in the past GitHub, StackOverflow, an API, or
having done some coding.

We value tremendously transparency and open source:
[https://github.com/serpapi](https://github.com/serpapi)

We're offering full-time 1099 contract @ $1,000 per week. We are a remote
first company and this position is also 100% remote with everything online and
async. We expect 40h per week but can organize your time the way you see fit.

Apply at julien _AT_ serpapi.com

------
cmcarthur
Fishtown Analytics | Full-Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://fishtownanalytics.com](https://fishtownanalytics.com)

At Fishtown Analytics, we develop software that helps data teams be more
effective. Our products empowers thousands of data analysts and engineers and
we care deeply about providing the best possible experience for them.

Our product, dbt ([https://getdbt.com](https://getdbt.com)), is used at
hundreds of companies, and that number is growing fast. We're looking for a
software engineer to build cloud applications that make using dbt even more
delightful and powerful.

To learn more and apply, please visit: [https://angel.co/company/fishtown-
analytics/jobs/514537-soft...](https://angel.co/company/fishtown-
analytics/jobs/514537-software-engineer-full-stack)

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York | Full-Time,
Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Coinbase,
StitchFix, Protocol Labs (Filecoin, IPFS), Compass, Everlane, WeWork, and the
San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years):
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyv...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Positions: Full-Stack Engineer, Data Scientists, R&D Product Formulator /
Scientist

Overview: Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling
human sensory perception of flavor, aroma, and texture to predict consumer
preferences of food & beverage products. We help food and beverage companies
develop new products, enter new markets, and optimize their existing brands.
We're a diverse 12 person post Series-A company.

Application & Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, Java, GraphQL,
Spark, R, postgres/MySQL, AWS

The Position(s)

_Data Science_: We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. Our Data Science team develops new models and
algorithms from scratch to make second-order inference on sparse data sets
from non-representative samples that generalizes to the underlying target
population. We rely on cutting edge models such as persistent homology, PU
Learning, and metric learning to make predictions on non-eucldian human
sensory data. We don't use tensor flow or pandas or keras as they are not a
good fit for our problem space. We prefer a deep understanding of math and
stats VS experience running logistic regressions in Python. (but we're cool
with Python / Logit / experience)

_Engineering_: (1) full stack engineers with experience with React, GraphQL,
and React Native to work on our web app for clients and our mobile app for
tasters. (2) Data-Engineers with experiance in micro-batch processing for
machine learning pipelines.

Next Steps: please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | DataOps and Data Scientists | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite

At Retina, we enable businesses to tell their own data stories. We use data
science and machine learning to predict the future buying behavior of
consumers, and the types of actions that businesses can take around those
predictions. These sophisticated models are then turned into digestible
strategic insights and actionable marketing segments.

Our founding team has led data science teams at Facebook and Paypal, built and
sold companies, and built the core tech behind several startups. We are
venture-funded and looking for the next few passionate team members who want
the opportunity to transform the world.

see our open positions on our careers page:
[https://retina.ai/careers/?utm_source=hackernews](https://retina.ai/careers/?utm_source=hackernews)
\- Data Scientist \- Technical Consultant for Data Science \- DataOps Engineer

questions: careers@retina.ai

------
Layvier
Freighthub ([https://www.freighthub.com](https://www.freighthub.com)) |
Software engineer / Frontend engineer/ Software architect / Team lead software
engineering | Full Time | Onsite | Berlin / Porto

We are building the backbone of global trade.

We are a digital, asset-free freight-forwarding company located in Berlin, run
by experienced entrepreneurs and fueled with outstanding talents and leading
industry experts. We are looking for self-starters and visionary thinkers that
not only want to put a dent in the universe, but also like to be surrounded by
people inspiring them.

Back-end: Event driven microservice architecture (Kubernetes), Node.js +
Typescript, MongoDb

Frontend: React, Typescript For more role details, see our careers page:
[https://freighthub.com/en/job/](https://freighthub.com/en/job/)

To get in touch, email me: olivier.ramier at freighthub.com.

------
jacobwg
THORN | REMOTE (US based) | Software Engineer with React/Node/AWS | Software
Engineer | Full-stack Engineer | Frontend Engineer with Design Experience |
Data Scientist | FULL-TIME | $100k - $150k + Amazing benefits |
[https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit that builds technology to defend children from sexual
abuse. Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your expertise and passion to
directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused children. Our engineers and
data scientists solve dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network of
partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you are
able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you could
be a great fit for our team.

We are hiring for:

\- Software Engineer - React/Node/AWS:
[https://grnh.se/20d1107c2](https://grnh.se/20d1107c2)

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/c3b3ba3b2](https://grnh.se/c3b3ba3b2)

\- Full-stack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ab532e5c2](https://grnh.se/ab532e5c2)

\- Frontend Engineer with Design Experience:
[https://grnh.se/5446d4772](https://grnh.se/5446d4772)

\- Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/2a695fb42](https://grnh.se/2a695fb42)

Tech stack: React / Redux / Typescript / Express / Node.js / GraphQL / Python
/ PostgreSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS

Fully funded medical, dental & vision + unlimited vacation + remote first
culture + flexible working + 401(k) + wellness.

~~~
manjulamishra
Hello,

I would love to be considered for the Data Scientist position. Should I
directly apply on the website?

Best, Manjula manjula.mishra@gmail.com

~~~
jacobwg
Yes! There are direct links above to apply for each position (the data science
one is [https://grnh.se/2a695fb42](https://grnh.se/2a695fb42))

------
jc578
Kira Systems | Multiple Senior Software Developers | Toronto, Canada | Remote
| Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com)

Kira Systems makes contract analysis software. We are always looking for
talented people to join our team locally, remotely, and for those looking for
change to relocate to our headquarters in Toronto.

We're hiring Senior Developers to work in all areas of our stack.
Possibilities include working on Clojure web server, backend data processing
services, and both our platform API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our
data and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many other popular
technologies such as RabbitMQ, Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
AlexCoventry
Chainlink | Frontend, Backend, Cryptography & Security Engineering | Full Time
| Remote (Currently US/UK.)

Chainlink is building the infrastructure for trustworthy real-world data on
Ethereum and other blockchains, to enable smart contracts which encourage and
respond to real-world outcomes. We're mostly using golang on the backend,
typescript on the frontend. Check out our code at
[https://github.com/smartcontractkit/chainlink/](https://github.com/smartcontractkit/chainlink/)
and our blog at [https://blog.chain.link/](https://blog.chain.link/) . We're
looking for capable, self-reliant engineers who are interested in helping us
revolutionize collaboration and mutual aid through transparent, self-executing
contracts. If that's you, please reach out to us at careers@chain.link.

------
m0rdecai
GoodRx | San Francisco/Los Angeles/NYC | Full-time, Onsite (Remote Candidates
Considered)

GoodRx is America’s leading prescription price transparency platform. GoodRx
helps consumers save up to 80% on their medications by delivering prices and
available discounts at nearly every pharmacy in the U.S. In many cases,
consumers save more money using GoodRx over their existing medical insurance.

The GoodRx SEO/Growth team is working on some very exciting projects this
year!

We’re hiring two senior frontend engineers to work closely with the growth
(SEO and Content) team. 3+ years experience with react and a track record of
delivering frontends with core SEO functionality are both required.

We are also seeking a brilliant UX designer to help us create a new kind of
digital content that helps people understand healthcare issues and
information. Experience with editorial, product design, and data viz a big
plus.

For all roles, experience with SEO is a big plus.

To learn more, please contact john@goodrx.com.

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | San Francisco | Interns/Remote Okay

Looking for a Sales Development Rep (SDR) to join our team.

We are building a push-to-deploy CI system for the Salesforce ecosystem.
Currently, Salesforce developers suffer from: no source control, tedious
manual deployments, and no roll back. We've built a hosted service with
automatic source control that "just works", and modern tools to review and
deploy updates. We are in a growing, opportunity-rich enterprise market: $13B
are spent every year on professional services for Salesforce development.

We believe in maintaining high-revenue per employee is the best way to ensure
that the team is always fun to work for. We admire companies like Basecamp,
Mailchimp and Atlassian. We are funded by customer revenue and Indie.vc.

You’ll get to work directly with the CEO and CTO and learn the ins and outs of
running a dev tooling startup on the business side.

Email team@bluecanvas.io if you're interested. No recruiters please.

------
McKayDavis
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds. We are
recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles are:

\- Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python
and/or JavaScript

\- Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

\- C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience
with Lua preferred

\- C++ / UI Engineer: 3-5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience
with building very complex end user applications

\- Data Engineer: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with Java and Go; Custom ETL
design, implementation and maintenance

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions.

------
garysieling
Element 84 | Software & DevOps Engineers | Alexandria| Full-time, REMOTE

[https://www.element84.com/careers](https://www.element84.com/careers)

We're taking on some of the biggest challenges in software: petabyte search,
consumer streaming, and Earth science repositories, just to name a few. We are
a team of gamers, musicians, artists, pitmasters, pilots, and tinkerers and we
think you might have fun helping us solve some big problems.

Element 84 was founded by husband-and-wife engineers and has grown into a
skilled group of developers, designers, project managers, and business team
that build high performance systems for some of the biggest corporate and
government clients in the world. Our main office is located in Alexandria, VA
but we support a large remote workforce from Michigan to Texas and
Pennsylvania to Colorado.

If you have questions, email me at gary@element84.com and I'll get reply
quickly.

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/) At 98point6 we are
reimagining the future of primary care through in-app messaging and by pairing
physician experience with AI and automation. We've recently raised a $50m
Series-C and launched in all 50 US states plus D.C. We're moving quickly in
the digital health space and hiring for numerous positions. Open engineering
roles include:

\- Software Engineer, Data Engineering

\- Mobile Software Engineer - iOS/Android

\- Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Front End Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer

\- DevOps Manager

\- Security Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

If you're interested please email us careers [AT] 98point6.com or apply
directly at our careers page:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
fancyremarker
Aptible|Sr. Software Engineer| FT |REMOTE + ONSITE(NYC, SF, A2)

We're a team of mission-driven experts and learners who are committed to
making security a strength for every small business. We envision a world in
which startups have access to great information security, are empowered to
focus on their businesses, and are confident that they're building quality
products. We've already helped hundreds of innovative companies succeed at
becoming trustworthy custodians of sensitive data. And we're just getting
started.

We're remote-first and values focused
([https://www.aptible.com/company/](https://www.aptible.com/company/)). We
strive to take risks, set clear, achievable goals and make an impact.

Does this sound interesting? Take a look at the full posting here:
[https://bit.ly/2WrNrUs](https://bit.ly/2WrNrUs)

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Software Engineer, ML Engineer | ONSITE Berkeley, California |
Full-Time | [https://www.voleon.com](https://www.voleon.com)

Quant hedge fund co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon
Group combines an academic approach to research with an emphasis on
scalability and risk management to deliver cutting-edge technology at the
forefront of the finance industry.

At Voleon, we approach investment management through the prism of machine
learning, in which flexible statistical models are applied to the problem of
financial prediction. Rather than having humans look at individual events
within the marketplace, machine learning employs statistical algorithms
capable of detecting persistent effects across large swaths of data.

jobs: [https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
someear
Polly | Senior full-stack developers | Seattle or Remote (US or Canada only) |
Full-time | [https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

Polly is a part survey, part automation tool built for Microsoft Teams and
Slack. We support 100s of paying Enterprise customers, and millions of users.
We're a product-led company, with all our growth to date happening organically
with no outbound marketing or sales motion. We're looking to double our
headcount this year (13 > 26).

We're looking for senior full-stack developers that are able to work local (in
Seattle or Vancouver) or remotely (anywhere in Canada or USA). Our remote
employees are supported with Zoom accounts, appropriate hardware, budget to
help their home set up and/or a seat at a local co-working space, and more!

We also offer medical, dental, vision, generous PTO, 16 paid weeks of
maternity leave.

Reach out at remote.jobs@polly.ai and reference HN!

------
kellyjeanes
Grailed | Software Engineer across all levels | New York City | ONSITE

Grailed and Heroine are curated e-commerce marketplaces for men’s and women’s
luxury fashion. Our community driven marketplaces are built for enthusiasts by
enthusiasts. Our goal is to provide an interactive and educational meeting
ground where fashion enthusiasts can buy and sell their unique pieces.

We're looking for engineers who have built, maintained, or architected one or
more production web applications. You should have a strong sense for API
design, database design, naming, and simplifying complex services. We use RoR,
but experience with Java, Python or any server side MVC framework is fine.

We're an extremely collaborative environment and our team is comprised of
folks who are emotionally intelligent and low ego.

We have a $3,000 for senior/$1,000 for junior external referral bonus, email
me for details.

Contact me at kj@grailed.com and our jobs page grailed.com/jobs

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | All levels of Engineers / Data persons! | Palo
Alto / SF | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com) We’re a
Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it.

We're looking for experienced, excited (and exciting!) engineers, data
scientists, and data engineers at all levels (yes all levels of whatever they
mean!) to help us build an amazing team while creating awesome software for an
immensely underserved market on the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely.

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Denver, CO | San Jose, CA | Toronto, ON | Fulltime, Onsite Named
among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work six years
running, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

* Senior Java/ Scala Engineer - Denver, CO

* Site Reliability Engineer - Denver, CO

* Principal & Senior UI Engineers - Denver, CO

* Senior Java Cloud Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior DevOps Engineer - San Jose, CA

* Senior .NET Engineer - Toronto, ON

* UX Designer - Denver, CO

* Junior Quality Engineers - Denver, CO

Stack: Java, Scala, C#, React, Angular, Springboot, AWS, Azure, Selenium,
Jenkins

Check out our careers page at
[http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers](http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers) or DM
me at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | Software Engineering (Data Engineering, Machine Learning) |
New York, USA | Full-time | Backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, and Box Group

We are looking for a Software Engineer (from entry to senior level) to help us
scale our data product across data collection, normalization, and modeling
efforts. A best-in-class ETL pipeline is core to our ability to build a great
product and have a meaningful impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Relevant past experience in working with data at scale (e.g., Postgres DB,
Apache Hadoop, Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our predictive modeling efforts, data collection, and ETL to
help build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

To learn more, please go to:
[https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/).
If you're interested, please reach out to team@ribbonhealth.com!

------
mimica
Mimica.ai | London, UK | Data Scientist, Computer Vision Engineer | ONSITE |
VISA | Full-time

We are building AI that learns to automate repetitive manual computer tasks.
We're a team of data scientists, neuroscientists, physicists, mathematicians,
and computer scientists. Our clients include Dell, Citi, Deloitte, and Uber.

1\. Quickly understanding processes that hundreds of people execute each day
is a hair-on-fire problem in big companies 2\. Today we generate process maps
and analytics. Next year we will begin work to automatically take over these
processes - i.e. at the click of a button, workers will be able to hand off
the most repetitive parts of their work to our software, which will seamlessly
take over

Our roadmap is littered with meaty data science problems, and the success of
our company depends on solving them. If this is what you're looking for, we'd
love to hear from you! Send us an email at tuhin [at] [our domain].

------
ttrmw
Ruby and Angular Developers | MWR InfoSecurity | Full Time | London,
Basingstoke, Manchester, Joburg, remote considered

Hey! We're a research driven InfoSec company, and we're hiring for Rubyists
and Angular wizards. My team works on a vuln scanning managed service
platform, and we work pretty closely with our security consultancy team on
interesting things!

We're mostly Ruby, but we're slowly working on transitioning all our front
ends to Angular, so could definitely use some sweet Angular chops to shore up
in that area.

You'd be part of a small in house Ruby team. Our stakeholders are internal, so
relatively low stress environment. Lots of flexibility, great atmosphere.

[https://careers.mwrinfosecurity.com/Jobs/Advert/1616055?cid=...](https://careers.mwrinfosecurity.com/Jobs/Advert/1616055?cid=1642&s=False&t=Full-
Stack-Developer&l=Basingstoke-London)

------
monihefele
Deloitte innoWake / Java Developer / Ulm, Germany /Full-Time onsite

The Application Modernization Studio is seeking a Java Developer. Our teams
are globally positioned, our projects are international, industry-independent,
ambitious and always unique.

What you can expect: •You will further develop our established product suite
and launch new, exciting products. Together we create solutions that are
unique on the market. •Your focus is on technologies like Java, Cloud,
Angular. You focus on test-driven development, Continuous Build and Continuous
Delivery. - You will work in a young team with agile methods such as Scrum or
Kanban, exchange ideas with other team members continuously and learn every
day from experienced developers and software architects. •Your personal mentor
will help you get on board safely.

Requirements: •BA, BS or MS degree in Computer Science •Experience coding in
Java; knowledge of additional OOP languages is a plus •Familiarity with modern
technical environments such as Oracle, MSSQL, Apache Tomcat/WebSphere and
Linux •Understanding of Agile methodology

What else: •Varied tasks in a leading technology company •Flat hierarchies
with distinctive team spirit and a pleasant, harmonious working atmosphere
•Flexible working hours, home office, part-time models, sabbaticals •Employee
events, team spirit, work & fun •Free choice of notebook and operating system
(Mac, Win) •Topic-specific training, own onboarding program, Deloitte
University •Engineer-Exchange-Program with our team in Austin, Texas •Weekly
massage, health days, driving safety training

[https://www2.deloitte.com/us/en/pages/technology/solutions/a...](https://www2.deloitte.com/us/en/pages/technology/solutions/a...).

[http://www.ride-the-wake.de/](http://www.ride-the-wake.de/)

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | Remote | Full-Time | Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer

We're a small remote team responsible for the technology infrastructure used
by millions of researchers to connect them with the peer-reviewed journal
articles they need. Our services are used at universities, hospitals,
corporations, and government agencies across thirty countries, helping the
speed of science advance faster.

We are currently in search of a Senior Full-Stack Developer to join our
terrific team of polyglot programmers to create and maintain software for our
flagship products BrowZine and LibKey. Some of the tech you’ll use includes
NodeJS, Postgres, TypeScript, EmberJS, and AWS.

Sound interesting? Please contact us at careers@thirdiron.com , or read more
at [https://thirdiron.com/careers/senior-full-stack-
developer/](https://thirdiron.com/careers/senior-full-stack-developer/)

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend (React.js) Engineer | On-Site|
www.alasco.de Alasco helps construction companies complete projects on time
and budget. We digitalize the processes in construction planning and execution
by offering a cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany, we take on
the world. We are founded by the former founders of Stylight, which they sold
for 80m in 2016. Stylight was well-known for their engineering conference
[http://daho.am](http://daho.am) and their culture. We're looking for Frontend
Devs. More at [https://alasco.breezy.hr/](https://alasco.breezy.hr/) Our
stack: django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS. Our company language is
English. We're 22 people right now, wanna be the 23rd? Reach out to
schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder)

------
bastichelaar
Skyworkz | [https://skyworkz.nl](https://skyworkz.nl) | Cloud/DevOps engineers
& developers | ONSITE | Utrecht, The Netherlands

We are Skyworkz, a consulting firm focused on cloud native engineering and
development. We are looking for cloud engineers and developers with experience
in AWS/Azure/GCP and Kubernetes who want to make impact. Current customers are
Nike, Jumbo, Port of Rotterdam and more.

So why are we different? Well, first of all both directors are technical. They
were consultants themselves. Secondly, we want to stay small. Maximum 25
people. So you will always know everyone in the company without feeling like a
number. And thirdly, we focus on learning. Get you the right assignments, help
you become a better consultant.

More about Skyworkz: [https://skyworkz.nl](https://skyworkz.nl) or mail
bas(@)skyworkz.nl.

~~~
dopplerac
Are you open to remote work?

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information. We’re based in Somerville, MA and have raised $31m from Vertex,
NEA, Pitango, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of the
largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry. If you are looking to join a fast-growing, mission-
driven company, and want to make a lasting impact on our organization and the
manufacturing industry, we'd love to talk to you. We'd love to talk to anyone
interested, but in particular we are looking to bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience (will consider contractors as well as F/T, depending on interest
and experience)

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Rails and React engineers | Full Time | DC, SF | On-site
| [https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 675
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We will be at the YC WaaS expo
([http://www.workatastartup.com/expo](http://www.workatastartup.com/expo)) on
Saturday, June 29th in Mountain View if you'd like to come and meet us in
person!

We're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres) and front-end
engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our current team
was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking for people who
like having ownership of the product, and can own the process from idea to
development to deployment and maintenance.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
mysto
Up Learn | Software Engineer | London | Remote/Onsite | Visa sponsorship and
relocation provided

www.uplearn.co.uk

Come build Up Learn’s AI and Cognitive Science based learning platform from
scratch. Come build it using Phoenix (Elixir), React, and GraphQL. Have ideas
for a better tech stack? Come have your say. You’ll be a part of Up Learn’s
foundational engineering team, building a product that tackles one of the most
meaningful problems there is: education.

At Up Learn, we guarantee students academic success or their money back. Up
Learn provides the entire curriculum learning component of education, and if
we’re successful we’ll eliminate the need for exams and reinvent education
into an experience that prepares students for the rest of their lives.

More information and application at:
[https://uplearn.workable.com/jobs/1043166](https://uplearn.workable.com/jobs/1043166)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales

[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 70/30 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires both experience with statistical learning theory
and software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
rayssgyms
Marquis Center for Oral Surgery | Digital Marketing Manager | TX & CA | Remote
| Full-time

We are one of the few Oral Surgery groups in the US that are qualified to
offer full-mouth teeth replacement. The service that we provide for our
patients changes everything about the quality of their daily lives. Most are
unaware that there are treatment options available to reduce their suffering.
We need a marketer that can help us spread the word to the proportion of the
22M people that live near our centers and can benefit from this procedure.

Great pay, flexibility, and benefits - including reimbursement for a co-
working space. No resume or cover letter required, just an informal email with
details about how your skills & passion match the job description. Relaxed
work culture and friendly team. Check it out:

[http://bit.ly/2IGYv68](http://bit.ly/2IGYv68)

------
alana_simondata
Simon Data | New York, NY | Remote | Full-Time

We're a customer data platform with a fully-integrated marketing cloud.
Simon’s platform empowers businesses to leverage enterprise-scale big data and
machine learning to power customer communications in any channel.

Simon’s unique approach allows brands to develop incredible personalization
capabilities without needing to build and maintain massive bespoke data
infrastructure.

Our culture is rooted in organizational transparency, empowering individuals,
and an attitude of getting things done. If you want to be a valuable
contributor on a team that cultivates these core values we would love to hear
from you.

Remote roles we're hiring for: architect, data scientist, security engineer,
systems engineer, devops engineer

Check out other roles we're hiring for:
[https://www.simondata.com/careers](https://www.simondata.com/careers)

------
PeterCorless
ScyllaDB, makers of Scylla, fast, scalable NoSQL database, are hiring
positions in Engineering, Sales Engineering and Sales. Positions are open in
the U.S., Israel, and in European timezones.

Engineering: (Israel, Europe, or timezone within 3 hours) 1. Go Software
Engineer, 2. Software Engineering Manager, 3. Software Developer (Herzliya,
Israel) 1. Infrastructure Automation Engineer, 2. QA Automation Developer 3.
Frontend Engineer, 4. Product Manager, 5. DevOps Engineer, 5. Release Engineer

Sales Engineering: Senior Solution Architect (Palo Alto/SF Bay Area)

Sales: (NYC Metro Area) 1. Enterprise Account Executive (Palo Alto/SF Bay
Area) 1. Enterprise Sales Development Representative, Enterprise Account
Executive, 3. Inside Sales Representative (Palo Alto/SF Bay Area)

[https://www.scylladb.com/company/careers/](https://www.scylladb.com/company/careers/)

------
cdtwoaway
ELI Beamlines | Data Management Specialist, CS Engineers| Prague, Czech
Republic | ONSITE, VISA

ELI Beamlines is a European Petawatt laser research facility where an
international team currently installs the world’s most intense laser systems.

We are in the middle of commissioning and getting our first users and
producing data - and now we have to start handling that. Currently, we are
building our first storage system (PB-range), and facing challenges regarding
high-throughput applications, cataloguing / metadata of complex scientific
data, integration of computational infrastructure, integration into the grid
and with off-site data centers,..

We're building a small team for that, and I'm looking for well-rounded, hands-
on personalities who can both implement solutions for sometimes quite
challenging applications, but also work with different scientific stakeholders
to negotiate tradeoffs and policies.

[https://www.eli-beams.eu/en/careers/scientific/scientific-
da...](https://www.eli-beams.eu/en/careers/scientific/scientific-data-
management-specialist-software-engineer/)

The profile is intentionally a big vague because I can fill 2-3 roles (and a
couple of more in the CS department)- and if the profile fits, create new
ones. I can also see someone working closer to the DAQ chain or the
e-infrastructure side.

Also (not so related to HN, but why not try): I'm always looking for LabVIEW
and PLC developers.. [https://www.eli-beams.eu/en/careers/technical/labview-
develo...](https://www.eli-beams.eu/en/careers/technical/labview-developer/)
[https://www.eli-beams.eu/kariera/technicke-pozice/control-
sy...](https://www.eli-beams.eu/kariera/technicke-pozice/control-systems-
engineer/)

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k BlindData
discovers the most talented software engineers in the country through our
groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best home. Get
recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
gwintrob
Newfront | Fullstack Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6513862...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6513862682058330112)

Insurance is a half trillion dollar market that plays a foundational role in
our economy and society but is generally slow, archaic, and filled with
paperwork. Newfront is building the modern insurance brokerage. Our singular
mission is to create the future of work for this massive industry.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/852043b5-4da3-4b63-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/852043b5-4da3-4b63-b2c7-66160dc83e58)

P.S. I'm also a W14 founder and LinkedIn bought my last company. Feel free to
shoot me a note at gordon [at] newfrontinsurance.com

------
doomzone
Cinesite Studios | IT Support | Fulltime | Montreal | Onsite

The Role:

Provide day-to-day technical desktop support for the company’s VFX/FA artists
on Linux, OSX and Windows workstations and laptops. Identify and resolve all
workstation and laptop issues, including those related to hardware, operating
systems, and software applications. Troubleshoot hardware issues for all
workstations, laptops, monitors, design tablets, and printers. Set up and
configure workstations, laptops and IP Phones. Create and modify User Account,
Mailing List and Groups. Support the Security Systems, Anti-Virus, and enforce
studio security policies. Ensure all system manuals and relevant documentation
are kept updated and organized.

Apply here: [https://www.cinesite.com/vacancies/desktop-support-
specialis...](https://www.cinesite.com/vacancies/desktop-support-specialist/)

------
samhamilton
Martide | Elixir Engineers, React Native Engineers | Asia | Remote |
[https://www.martide.com](https://www.martide.com)

Martide is changing the way ship owners and crew managers recruit seafarers.
We streamline hiring by instantly connecting seafarers with great employers.
From posting a vacancy to selecting qualified candidates, Martide provides
tools needed to manage multiple hiring pipelines. Martide’s transparent
operations, organized candidate profiles, structured interviews and a full
reporting suite providing hiring teams the information they need to make the
right choice.

We are looking for candidates who are in Asian timezones due to the bulk of
the team sitting in various countries around Asia.

Please apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/martide/jobs](https://angel.co/company/martide/jobs)

------
old-gregg
Do you enjoy building security and deployment tools for other engineers? Join
us to hack on open source software in Seattle or Toronto. Most of our code is
Go, we have very little technical debt, our codebase is clean and small.

We expect you to be comfortable with the following (and if you are not, we’ll
help you get there):

    
    
        * Golang.
        * Linux networking.
        * Kubernetes.
    

We’re looking for junior and senior engineers to join the team. Gravitational
is a company started by engineers to build products for engineers. We are not
a SaaS, we are stable, profitable and growing.

We offer:

    
    
        * Competitive salary and equity.
        * 401k with company match.
        * Christmas bonus.
        * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
        * Excellent health insurance.
        * Flat company structure: report directly to the CTO.
        * Relocation package, including international relocation to Toronto.

------
icanhasfay
Braintree | Software Engineer, Security | Chicago, San Francisco, New York
City, Austin | Onsite | Fulltime

At Braintree we provide the global commerce tools people need to build
businesses, accept payments, and enable commerce for their users. It’s the
simplest way to get paid for your great ideas -- across any device, and
through almost any payment method.

Merchants in more than 40 countries worldwide can accept, split, and enable
payments in more than 130 currencies using Braintree. And we’re here for you
-- with stellar support, innovative concepts, and simple processes -- from
your first dollar up past your billionth.

The Role:

The Security Engineer's role is to protect sensitive data and applications in
high-scale systems that are growing rapidly. We need you to be heavily
involved in keeping security top of mind as we look to power our customers'
most important transactions.

Types of projects we work on:

    
    
      Working with product teams on the security of their new features
      Building custom tools to scale security responsibilities 
      Maintaining the authentication and encryption capabilities of a fast growing payments platform
    

What we look for in you:

    
    
      Solid programming foundation; expect to spend a significant amount of time writing code
      Working knowledge of one or several object-oriented or functional programming languages
      Working knowledge of applied cryptography and how to effectively develop appropriate cryptographic solutions
      Knowledge of PCI-DSS is a plus
      Previous wide-ranging experience in application security and policy development
      4+ years experience developing software with particular interest in keeping things safe and secure
    

For more details and to apply in with us check:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/1493945](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/1493945).

------
verizon_paul
Verizon / Verizon Innovation Lab | Boston, MA or Basking Ridge, NJ | ONSITE |
Full Time | Multiple Data Scientist Roles

We are hiring! Looking for multiple Senior Data Scientists to join our growing
and high-impact data science group in Network Capital Management.

We use advanced analytics, machine learning, and cutting-edge techniques in
data science to optimize our network capital investments including where to
build new cell sites and upgrade our network.

Come join our team!

Senior Data Scientist

[https://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/4149859-senior-
data-...](https://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/4149859-senior-data-
scientist?hl=518019) (MA)

[https://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/4149860-senior-
data-...](https://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/4149860-senior-data-
scientist?hl=518019) (NJ)

------
swilk001
Salesforce Administrator | Remote or Washington, DC | Full-time

The National Association of Independent Schools is a network of about two
thousand schools in the US and around the world. Our mission is to empower
independent schools and the students they serve.

The Engineering team is looking for a Salesforce Admin/Project Manager. This
position comes with a direct report. We're in the middle of transitioning to
Salesforce, so you'd get in on the ground floor and shape how we use
Salesforce and other platforms.

NAIS has fantastic benefits and is a mission driven nonprofit that offers
competitive salaries. Our team's goal is to equip our schools to serve their
students with cutting edge software and research.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oMfaafw5&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oMfaafw5&s=Hacker_News)

------
cstahini
Credit Sesame | Mountain View, CA and San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.creditsesame.com](https://www.creditsesame.com)

Credit Sesame helps its millions of members improve their credit wellness with
free end-to-end tools that help members manage their credit and loans better.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-sesame](https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-
sesame)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/95045dec-b37f-4036-a60c-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/95045dec-b37f-4036-a60c-46ae8e896d4e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values) (Java, JavaScript, JEE, Spring, Hibernate (JPA2), React)

* Senior Performance Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/b612711c-0d1a-4ada-92c0-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/b612711c-0d1a-4ada-92c0-273b2b38534a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Technical Program Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/2ac136de-2cff-4af3-8127-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/2ac136de-2cff-4af3-8127-1793ca75bcca?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Science Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/136a481a-05f8-4e17-adff-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/136a481a-05f8-4e17-adff-1fea54d3fb55?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values) (SQL, Python)

Feel free to reach out to us at recruiting@creditsesame.com with any
questions!

------
santinoboffa
Qubit | Backend Engineer | London | Onsite | Full Time | Visa sponsorship and
relocation provided

www.qubit.com

Qubit’s mission is to drive customer loyalty and lifetime value through
personalization. In 2018, the company was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic
Quadrant for Personalization Engines.

Qubit’s platform engineering team works on the core Qubit platform, which
processes billions of events a day and serves over 400 million
personalisations per month to some of the biggest retail, travel and egaming
companies on the Internet. The team is responsible for backend software
engineering at Qubit, building and scaling large complex systems with near-
real time requirements.

We are looking for polyglot engineers that are self motivated and keen to
explore new ways of doing things. We work in small sub-teams primarily in
Java, Go, Python and Scala but have also been known to code in JavaScript when
needed; we’re motivated by customer impact and the desire to build systems
that solve real customer problems.

Key Responsibilities

\- Manage a low-latency, high-throughput platform that is responsible for
capturing, validating, enriching, storing and serving billions of data points
a day \- Tackle scaling challenges for platform services to handle Qubit’s
dramatic growth \- Extend the platform to support productionisation of Qubit’s
machine learning applications \- Work closely with product management to
design the next generation of platform features, such as highly concurrent
authentication and authorisation systems capable of validating millions of
client validations per second

Competencies:

\- A degree in Computer Science/Mathematics/Engineering or a related field or
equivalent industry experience \- Experience in backend software engineering
using statically typed programming languages (e.g. Go, Java, Scala) \-
Experience in building web services and APIs

For more info please contact careers AT qubit DOT com

------
enmity
EVgo | DevOps Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

EVgo is looking for a mid-level engineer to join our DevOps team. Please
follow this link for details:
[http://bit.ly/EVgoDevOps](http://bit.ly/EVgoDevOps)

EVgo is America’s largest public fast charging network. EVgo’s fast chargers
deliver convenient, fast charges to EV drivers on the go, at a rate
approximately eight times faster than conventional Level 2 charging. EVgo’s
fast chargers are compatible with all EV models currently on the market that
accept DC Fast Charging. With more than 1,000 fast chargers and more than
1,000 Level 2 chargers in 66 metropolitan markets, EVgo’s network in 34 U.S.
states allows EV drivers to travel further while providing exemplary service
by maintaining and operating its charging stations.

To find out more, or to join the EVgo network, visit EVgo.com.

------
tobleronno
Tempo | Multiple positions | Berlin | ONSITE OR REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.yourtempo.co/careers/all](https://www.yourtempo.co/careers/all)

We are a small Berlin based team that has built Tempo, an email client created
to help people focus. In a world full of noise and information overload, we
are on a quest to minimise distractions and to nudge people to healthier email
habits.

We looking for people for the following roles:

\- Co-founder Product Growth [https://www.yourtempo.co/careers/co-founder-
product-growth](https://www.yourtempo.co/careers/co-founder-product-growth)

\- Senior Developer [https://www.yourtempo.co/careers/senior-
developer](https://www.yourtempo.co/careers/senior-developer)

------
dhbradshaw
Blip ([https://www.blipbillboards.com/](https://www.blipbillboards.com/)) |
Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer, DevOps | ONSITE | Provo,
UT

Blip brings adwords advertising to billboards.

Through Blip, businesses of all sizes buy billboard space where and when they
want. Large advertisers use our network to advertise nationally. Smaller
advertisers use us to buy billboard space without contracts and in small or
even tiny increments (think pennies for seconds instead of kilo-dollars for
months).

As we move from serving hundreds of billboards in the US and Canada to serving
thousands globally, we need developers. Our current stack is AWS / Postgres
(Heroku, Citus) / Redis / Django / Angular. We use Typescript on the front end
and a bit of Rust on the back end.

Reach out to me or to allison@blipbillboards.com if you want to learn more.

------
alexstrat
Station| Paris, France | YC W18 | ONSITE (Paris) or REMOTE (CET +/-2) | Full-
Time | [https://getstation.com/](https://getstation.com/)

We are a friendly distributed fellowship building Station, a web browser for
work. You can read more about us here:
[https://getstation.com/team](https://getstation.com/team)

We work with Typescript, React/Redux, GraphQL, Electron, RxJS, and others.

We are hiring:

    
    
      - a Junior UI developer: https://jobs.getstation.com/o/junior-ui-developer-paris-france
      - a Full Stack developer: https://jobs.getstation.com/o/full-stack-developer-europe-timezone
      - a Product Growth manager: https://jobs.getstation.com/o/product-growth-manager-paris
    

Email me at alexandre@getstation.com to get in touch!

------
chaigh
Legalist | San Francisco & London | Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite or
remote

Legalist is a small, fast-growing fintech startup (YC S16) disrupting a
burgeoning multi-billion dollar alternative asset class. In short, we invest
in lawsuits. We're the first quantitative investment firm to invest in
litigation. Our mission is to help plaintiffs in meritorious lawsuits see
justice.

We just raised our second (currently unannounced) fund to scale up our
investing over the next 12 months.

You may have seen us featured in The New Yorker, Above The Law, or our other
international press listed on legalist.com/press.

We're looking to fill a senior backend python developer role to help us
building out our ETL layer. See more at
[https://angel.co/legalist/jobs](https://angel.co/legalist/jobs)

If interested, shoot me an email at [christian][at][legalist][dot][com].

Christian

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD | Rolling start dates/application
deadline | redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
tixocloud
Orchestra | Front-end & Back-end engineers | London/Toronto | On-site | Full-
time

Orchestra helps data scientists deploy machine learning models to production
faster whether it's building a Docker image, serving as an API, creating batch
processes or integrating directly to enterprise systems. Effectively, we are
DevOps for ML and we automate deployment and release management of machine
learning models.

We're still an early stage startup looking to close our seed round in the next
few months. As an early member, you'll have the opportunity to define the
space and set the standard for what it means to do DevOps properly within ML.
The platform is currently developed using AngularJS, Python,
Docker/Kubernetes.

Drop me a line at teren@orchestrahq.com if you love ML and want to help get
machine learning models deployed faster, at scale and in a variety of shape
and form.

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow,

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/3856493a1](https://grnh.se/3856493a1)

Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/635dfbca1](https://grnh.se/635dfbca1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/fd28fb141](https://grnh.se/fd28fb141)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/619bbb561](https://grnh.se/619bbb561)

\-----

------
CadreRE
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers | We are a well-funded
startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to the world’s best
investments. We are building the digital stock market for the once exclusive
Commercial Real estate industry. Open Positions:
[https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers) Site Reliability
Engineer (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1130468](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1130468)
Senior Software Engineer (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

------
sam-mueller
Blink Labs | SF Bay Area | Senior GPU/Gaming Engineer | Fully Remote

Do you ever wonder if it's possible to speak entirely in memes? Want to build
a new kind of AR camera app that will power the largest network of meme
communities in the world?

Blink is looking for a AR/GPU/Gaming engineer who is ridiculously excited
about all the WWDC 2019 announcements, and wants to work full time on ARKit 3,
RealityKit and Metal. You should have extensive experience working with Metal
on iOS, and you _must_ be able to appreciate a good meme :)

You can be anywhere in the world. We give full benefits and unheard of equity
compensation for the right talent. Come join our small team :)

Contact me on twitter
[https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller](https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller) (DMs
are open) or shoot us an email to jobs@blink.cm

------
mattnibs
Looky | Software Engineer, Front-end | Oakland, CA | Onsite| Fulltime

We are Looky, a VC funded (Accel) seed stage startup. We're currently at 6
people looking to add an awesome Frontend focused engineer.

Our founder, Steve McCanne, has got a pretty impressive track record: A former
Associate Professor of CompSci at Berkeley, he's founded numerous success
startups including Riverbed which went from nothing to IPO in 4 years with
over 2000 employees and a 7.6B market cap.

We're looking to disrupt the massive Network Security market with a forward
looking product. We are building a blazing fast log analytics search engine in
golang and a super cool, very original Electron-based search client- think
Kibana but way better.

Perhaps I'm a little biased but this is a pretty sweet opportunity :)

I'm the technical lead for the project. Would love to buy you a coffee and
chat!

(We're still working on our public website)

nibs (at) looky.cloud

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Engineer | Charlotte, NC OR Santa Clara, CA
| Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data engineers and more. Job openings can be filled in Santa
Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://leantaas.com/about/careers/](https://leantaas.com/about/careers/)

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient.

Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and specialty
clinics across the country.

Our customers include some of the nation's largest hospitals including
Stanford, NewYork-Presbyterian, the University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer
Center, and more

We are a Series B company backed by multiple prominent investors in the
healthcare space.

~~~
lordgilman
Here's an updated list of job openings:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

------
dcuthbertson
Threat Stack | Boston, MA | Full-time, onsite

Threat Stack is the leader in Cloud Security & Compliance for Infrastructure
and Applications, helping companies securely leverage the business benefits of
the cloud with proactive risk identification and real-time threat detection
across cloud workloads.

We have engineers that work on the platform, UI, and agent (Linux and Windows)
teams, all of which are growing rapidly. We have open positions for software
engineers, security analysts, QA engineers, full stack engineers, and a
variety of non-engineering positions.

You can view all open positions at
[https://www.threatstack.com/careers](https://www.threatstack.com/careers) and
apply online or email me at doug.cuthbertson@threatstack.com. Please include
your resume, which position you're applying for, and a short introduction.

------
whisper-ai
Whisper.ai | Python, C, C++, Assembly | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Whisper.ai is building the world's first deep learning hearing aid: it
analyzes your audio in real time, automatically filtering out noise and
amplifying the sounds you want to hear. Unlike traditional hearing aids, which
simply react to sound at the moment, Whisper learns over time to amplify the
person you're listening to based on millions of audio prints. It is uniquely
able to pick out who you're listening to, even in the noisiest restaurant.

We're looking for firmware, embedded android/linux, and audio DSP engineers.
We encourage all qualified and passionate candidates to apply.

Please apply directly on our careers page:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/whisperai](https://boards.greenhouse.io/whisperai)

We hope you'll join and help us solve hearing!

------
ghilston
Madwire | Software Engineer | Fort Collins, Colorado | ONSITE |
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/](https://madwire-1.workable.com/)

We provides world-class digital marketing software and highly skilled
professional marketing services through a single, powerful platform. We're
currently building out version three of our flagship product, Marketing 360®
and with that, looking to expand our software team.

We're a small software department broken up into many teams, each of which are
hiring. For that reason, individual position details are provided respective
links below. In general our department is focused on rapidly developing and
deploying software. We strive to focus on failing quickly and iterating, while
writing maintainable and testable code and additionally used CiCd.

PHP Backend position utilizes primarily PHP 7 but also has some Python scripts
for some assistance. The storage is primarily MySQL with some Document DB
stores and Redis used for caching. All of this is deployed to Linux machines
on EC2, using Docker containers.

The mobile department strives to write clean code. We are currently leveraging
VIPER, an implementation of clean code for mobile development. Our iOS
application is written in native Swift and we're gearing up to kick off our
Android application. Hybrid solutions have not been ruled out. Testing is very
important to this team and new code will not be merged without coverage.

We're hiring for a lot of positions, two specific roles are:

\- Software Engineer (Backend/PHP):
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/705EE31488?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/705EE31488?viewed=true)

\- Software Engineer (Mobile/Android):
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F?viewed=true)

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
danielArachnys
Arachnys | Engineers (all levels), DevOps | London | On-site Arachnys makes
software to help banks manage know-your-customer checks and anti-money
laundering (KYC/AML). It's what's perhaps most broken about banks today and
we're helping to fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial institutions and
large multinationals. At the moment we're looking for all levels of engineers
working mainly in Python and JavaScript. We have two projects with over 1k
stars on GitHub (one just broke 3k
[https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)). We're always
looking to open source more. Drop me a line if you have questions. Email
daniel@arachnys.com to apply, linking to your GitHub or some other code that
you think tells a good story about you.

------
zknill
Attest | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE London | Full-time

We’re Attest: a market and brand intelligence scale-up. Our mission is simple:
to ensure that data is put at the heart of decision-making.

In your first six to twelve months you’ll be directly involved in slowly
migrating our architecture to use Kafka, while also delivering new features
using it.

We champion our people in their entirety. With our team of Attesters, we take
a human-first approach, optimising for joy and adventure, ingrained in
everything we do.

We’re a flat, friendly, non-hierarchical team, and value putting people (our
team, clients and consumers) first; honesty, curiosity, empowerment and
leadership are core to our team working style.

Our tech stack is: Go, Java, Kafka, Kuberentes, Postgres, GRPC, linkerd2,
elasticsearch [https://jobs.lever.co/attest](https://jobs.lever.co/attest)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time,
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on Electronic Design Automation
software tools, scripts and physical design kits. Candidate should at least
have (or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most
suitably Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems
base.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
latelammas
Wolt ([https://wolt.com](https://wolt.com)) | front, back, iOS, android devs |
Helsinki, Finland | Onsite

Wolt is an Apple-awarded technology company building the one app for
discovering and getting great food in your city. Choose a restaurant, build
your order and hit send. Follow your order’s progress by the minute and have
your meal delivered to your home or your office, or pick it up yourself.

Since launching in Finland in 2015, we have expanded to fifteen countries
across Europe (Denmark, Estonia, Poland, Georgia, Finland, Latvia, Lithuania,
Hungary, Norway, Sweden, Greece, Croatia, Israel, Serbia and Czech Republic),
grown to more than 2,5 Million registered users, and partnered with more than
5,000 restaurants.

Would you like to impact the lives of Millions of people? We are looking for
enthusiastic minds to help us build up Wolt products for everyone involved:
our 2.5 Million+ customers, 5,000+ restaurants, and 10,000+ courier partners.

Wolt is more than just a food delivery operation – in fact we are built upon a
solid foundation of state-of-the-art technology. Our internal tooling enables
us to ramp up new cities efficiently and provide excellent customer service,
our own logistics platform allows us to optimise our couriers’ work to get you
the food you want as fast as possible, and our restaurant platform allows
restaurants to offer exciting food experiences for our customers in an optimal
way. And of course our award-winning mobile applications as well as wolt.com
allow for easy and delightful customer experiences and efficient fixing of
hunger.

The different stakeholders bring layers and layers of cool technical
challenges to solve. We mainly work with: Python, Scala, React, TypeScript,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker. We currently have openings
across the stack available. You can check more details at
[https://wolt.com/jobs](https://wolt.com/jobs)

Visa support available.

------
jp4023
[stealth YC startup] | India | Full-time, Onsite, Final-semester interns

We are a well-funded YC-backed startup looking for programmers who enjoy
writing clean, high performance code. Our founder is ex-google and we have a
small team of passionate engineers in India (we all really love technology -
friendly conversations like "composition vs inheritance" or "Wayland vs X" are
common occurrences in the office).

We don't publicly talk about everything we do, but we'll give you all the
details about our company and product prior to starting the interview process
as we understand your time is valuable.

Skills: Rust, Python, Typescript

Interview process: Coding challenge, technical interviews.

Say hello here and we'll be happy to chat about what we do:
[https://forms.gle/JEBivTe59aqknoYH6](https://forms.gle/JEBivTe59aqknoYH6)

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote quite conceivable

HappyFunCorp ([https://happyfuncorp.com](https://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
currently seeking:

\- good Node, React, Rails, and WordPress developers, as well as excellent
technical project managers. We prefer people with a reasonable amount of
experience under their belt, but there are always exceptions.

\- one or two low-level C++ engineers comfortable with advanced data
structures, multithreading, performance optimizations, secure networking, and
ideally some experience with interpreters/compilers.

We do web and app (and occasionally some blockchain / distributed-systems)
development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune 500 to brand-new
startups -- right now the distribution is roughly 50-50 -- and we pay well.
Email us at: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget + Chef Cooked Office Lunches Twice a Week +
Health Insurance + Discounted Gym

At Gambit Research we specialise in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams via internal APIs.
We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer

\- Web Designer

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

------
rubergly
VIZ Media | San Francisco | Android Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

VIZ Media is an anime/manga publisher based in San Francisco. We're one of the
largest comics publishers in the English market (rivaling Marvel & DC), also
known for anime hits (like One Punch Man, Sailor Moon, and Pokémon), and we
recently launched the groundbreaking Shonen Jump subscription manga service.
We're looking for an Android engineer to join our small engineering team that
builds our growing web and mobile platforms.

The position is onsite in our San Francisco office, but we would also consider
San Diego-based developers to work with staff based in San Diego.

Please see [https://www.viz.com/company-
jobs?p=job/oX4cafw7](https://www.viz.com/company-jobs?p=job/oX4cafw7) for more
information and how to apply.

------
dvieira
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Scientific Software Engineering | ONSITE or
REMOTE | Full-time |[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

Build out the core scientific libraries we use to solve the world's hardest
materials informatics problems at an industrial scale.

Scientific software engineers work at the intersection of materials domain
expertise, applied mathematics, and software engineering to build the core
materials-aware machine learning functionality that powers informatics at
Citrine. The best scientific software engineers are generalists who can flex
into foundational methods development and/or distributed system architecture
to rapidly address new challenges.

Open Positions:

Scientific Software Engineer:
[https://citrine.io/careers/?gh_jid=262559#scientific-
softwar...](https://citrine.io/careers/?gh_jid=262559#scientific-software-
engineer)

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

We're looking for people with experience in: machine learning, optimization,
and/or model fitting, numerical programming in python, and/or Java/Scala,
large scale parallel computing or distributed systems

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

------
alexisdeschamps
Clio | Los Angeles, Calgary, Vancouver, Dublin, Toronto | Full-Time | Onsite

Clio does legal practice management software. We serve a meaningful industry
(no ads or selling stuff). Stack is Ruby/TS. Our current size makes it ideal
for developers to have an outsized impact. Come ride a rocket ship with a well
validated business model. We are looking to grow product in all our
development offices, mostly senior and up. Also looking on the management side
(has to be hands-on technical). I personally relocated from Europe to help
jump start our Calgary office (the mountains are awesome).

Have a look at our recruiting site
[https://www.clio.com/about/careers/](https://www.clio.com/about/careers/) or
I'm always happy to get emails from HN at alexis.deschamps@clio.com

------
gtirloni
Ebury | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Remote |
[https://ebury.com](https://ebury.com)

Ebury is a FinTech success story, positioned among the fastest-growing
international companies in its sector.

If you are an SRE and you want to move forward your professional career in an
international and dynamic environment, this job is for you!

You will be joining our SRE team to focus on site reliability of our Finance
and Foreign Exchange platform, especially looking to further decouple our
application deploy and infrastructure. We are mainly in AWS, and we are
actively migrating to Kubernetes.

Join Us! More details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c281a1ca-877c-4703-92e1-71f9b7eb...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c281a1ca-877c-4703-92e1-71f9b7eb036c?lever-
via=VQOIDEbLvW)

------
paulkoer
Senior Software Engineer | VISA Sponsor | €60K-€85K | On-Site | Full-time |
Munich, Germany

Smart Reporting is one of the world’s top startups in digital health. Our
mission is to enable AI assisted diagnostics for the benefit of doctors and
patients around the world. Already today, our award-winning software is used
by thousands of doctors and institutions, including some of the world’s
leading experts in radiology.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be an essential part of the rapidly
growing development team at Smart Reporting. You will bring your entire
experience to bear as we strive to build a high performance, high quality
cloud-based medical product for AI driven precision medicine.

[https://www.workable.com/j/51E3108EC5](https://www.workable.com/j/51E3108EC5)

------
ziki_cz
Microsoft Czech Republic | Prague, Czech Republic | SW Engineers (3+ years of
experience) | Full-time | ONSITE | Relocation & Visa |
[https://aka.ms/prague.net](https://aka.ms/prague.net)

.NET team is hiring!

We're expanding to Europe - Prague, CZ. Full 2 teams: Base Class
Libraries/Networking team and .NET Engineering Services team (incl. manager).
If you have relevant experience from work or hobby projects, let's chat!

\- We are inclusive, friendly team

\- Working on cross-platform OSS projects on GitHub (dotnet/CoreFX,
dotnet/CoreCLR, dotnet/Arcade, etc.)

\- Knowledge of .NET or C# is not necessary - we'll be happy to ramp you up!

Relocation: Yes

Visa sponsorship: Yes

Remote: No (we expect 60% presence in Microsoft Prague office)

Details and contact: [https://aka.ms/prague.net](https://aka.ms/prague.net)

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full
Time | Onsite | www.interactivebrokers.com This is a great opportunity for
someone looking to break into the Fintech industry. We are a small technology
group seeking a self-starter that enjoys the craft of coding and developing
innovative solutions. The ideal candidate is someone who can communicate well
with the business side and take a project from conception to a finished
project. We offer mentorship from seasoned, senior developers. Our offices are
a short walk from the Greenwich Connecticut train station, which is a 45
minute ride to New York City. Apply Online Here:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibkr/jobs/4247437002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibkr/jobs/4247437002)

------
ktusznio
PAX Labs | Greater Toronto Area, Ontario, Canada

We’re looking for a founding member for a full-stack engineering team in
Toronto. Initially, this will be a remote role — work from anywhere you like,
with occasional meet-ups with our small (but growing!) Canadian team.

We’re looking for someone with considerable experience building out scalable
UI architectures and who is comfortable working on a wide variety of projects,
including mobile apps, internal tools, e-commerce sites, and other customer-
and partner-facing portals.

Apply or find out more:
[https://www.paxvapor.com/careers/?gh_jid=1696011](https://www.paxvapor.com/careers/?gh_jid=1696011)

Learn more about our values at PAX: [https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-
labs](https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs)

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles ONSITE | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. These roles
will be exclusively onsite in Los Angeles.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

Those interested in technical customer success, quality assurance, or support
roles are invited to get in touch as well.

------
Ogaday
Limejump | Data Science, Tech & Product roles | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://limejump.com/](https://limejump.com/)

Limejump, founded in 2013, is an award-winning energy company using advanced
analytics, machine learning, and real-time technologies to revolutionise the
UK energy industry. We're a friendly team, working on genuinely challenging
problems around renewables and energy flexibility. After being acquired this
year we're also scaling faster than ever and have a wealth of roles open right
now:

\- Data Engineer

\- Analyst roles

\- Fullstack (Python, React)

\- Backend (Python, Golang, Scala)

\- Product Manager

\- More, including UX, Test Automation, Security, Manager and Electrical
Engineering roles

All listings are here:
[https://limejump.com/careers](https://limejump.com/careers)

Feel free to get in touch if you have any questions!

~~~
hobolord
willing to sponsor a visa?

------
xmpir
Prescreen | FE/BE/QA Engineers | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE | Full Time

Prescreen is one of Europe’s fastest growing HR tech startups. We are a small
team of developers delivering amazing features to our users. If you want to
have high impact as in a startup but also the benefits (e.g. 6 weeks of
vacation) of being part of a large cooperation (Xing) apply here:

QA Engineer: [https://xing-se.jobbase.io/job/qbqstjyf](https://xing-
se.jobbase.io/job/qbqstjyf)

Frontend Engineer (vue.js): [https://xing-
se.jobbase.io/job/24ym8i3g](https://xing-se.jobbase.io/job/24ym8i3g)

Backend Engineer (PHP): [https://xing-
se.jobbase.io/job/0o8na0d9](https://xing-se.jobbase.io/job/0o8na0d9)

------
greyhat
Coupa | Software Engineers | San Mateo, CA | coupa.com

Coupa is "The All-In-One Business Spend Management Platform". Our software
handles Purchasing, Expenses, Invoicing, Analytics, Payments, and more. We
started over 10 years ago and went public in 2016.

We use Ruby on Rails, React and React Native, jQuery, and Go. Less commonly,
C# and Python. We are pragmatically building and maintaining a large platform
used by hundreds of companies, many of which you probably interact with daily.

We are a friendly bunch with a wide range of educations, backgrounds, ages,
and family sizes. We try hard to keep to a maximum of 40 hour work week. We
have hack days several times a year during work days. Developers have lots of
ways to make an impact by working with product management and UX teams,
creating internal tools and services, and contributing to the design and
architecture of the product.

We are hiring engineers for Rails, React, performance, data, testing, site
reliability, and more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coupa?department=Development](https://jobs.lever.co/coupa?department=Development)

Benefits: * Good pay * Flexible working hours * Unlimited PTO [I'm aware of
the criticisms but it works well here.] * Health, Dental, Vision insurance *
Lunch 2 days a week * Snacks and drinks * Employee Stock Purchasing Plan, 401K
match

Location: * HQ in San Mateo, CA near 101 and 92. Near Hayward Park Caltrain,
shuttle to Hillsdale Caltrain * More offices in Reno, Ohio, Pune India, and
elsewhere: coupa.com/company/our-offices * Remote workers around the US and
world. (Remote positions not always available.)

You are welcome to apply through our normal process at jobs.coupa.com (mention
Brian Farr and this post, please!), or email me at brianfarr@gmail.com

This post represents my best effort to share accurate information for
recruiting, but is not an official posting from Coupa. Please refer to
coupa.com for official information.

------
nataleem
Qualia|San
Franciso,CA|Fulltime|Onsite|[https://www.qualia.com/](https://www.qualia.com/)

Currently hiring __Full-stack Software Engineers __

Qualia is a cloud-based software that is redefining the way people buy and
sell real estate by streamlining the closing experience, removing the stress
from home buying, and making the entire experience transparent and efficient.
For more information about working at Qualia, the only end-to-end Real Estate
Closing Platform,
visit[https://www.qualia.com/careers](https://www.qualia.com/careers).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iguedyg2cOI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iguedyg2cOI)

For additional information please contact me at natalee@qualia.com

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
4di
Microsoft Healthcare | Redmond, WA | Data Scientist (Junior/Senior/Principal)
| Full-Time | ONSITE | [https://aka.ms/empowermd](https://aka.ms/empowermd)

Did you know that doctors spend over 60% of their time on medical
documentation? Did you know that this is a major contributor to doctor burnout
and soaring medical costs?

At Project EmpowerMD, a team within Microsoft Healthcare, we’re working on
fixing this problem. We aim to harness the power of machine learning and NLP
by automatically generating notes from clinical conversations.

Want to leverage your knowledge of speech-to-text, NLP, or machine learning on
one of the biggest problems in healthcare? We’re a fast-moving multi-
disciplinary team. You’ll have opportunities to work with the latest NLP/ML
technologies, work closely with doctors, and make a huge impact.

In this role, you will:

\- Drive the team’s NLP efforts, extracting intelligence from clinical
dialogues to generate medical notes.

\- Be a technical leader in the design, prototype, implementation, testing,
deployment, and monitoring of ML models for data annotation, language
processing, language generation, and dialogue management/ranking.

\- Help define our product and architecture while learning from and
collaborating with experienced ML/NLP/ASR leaders around the company.

\- Join and help build a low-process, high-output team, doing groundbreaking,
socially meaningful work.

Apply for:

\- Data Scientist: [https://aka.ms/empowermd-ds](https://aka.ms/empowermd-ds)

\- Senior Data Scientist: [https://aka.ms/empowermd-ds-
sr](https://aka.ms/empowermd-ds-sr)

\- Principal Data Scientist: [https://aka.ms/empowermd-ds-
pr](https://aka.ms/empowermd-ds-pr)

------
dani_nyc
Slader | Software Engineer, Ads | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.slader.com](https://www.slader.com)

Slader’s textbook solutions product and camera-first Q&A platform are used by
millions of high school and college students across the globe.

Our bleeding edge programmatic ad tech helps us keep our product free. Help us
optimize our stack and implement new features so we improve targeting & reach,
and maintain industry-leading revenue per session.

Our AdTech Stack

Django (Admin server) Go (s2s server) JavaScript

Check out the job posting for more information about the role and benefits -
[http://slader.breezy.hr/p/27a39e31e534-software-engineer-
ads](http://slader.breezy.hr/p/27a39e31e534-software-engineer-ads)

Please make sure to mention Hacker News when applying

------
clee_tech
Datawire.io | Engineering Team Lead | Boston | ON-SITE or REMOTE

Our mission is to help organizations, big and small, embrace the cloud-native
culture. We believe that cloud-native organizations can better help their
customers and improve their businesses. We are drastically improving the way
engineers and developers work. This person will manage the technical direction
of Ambassador Pro (OSS version is already used by thousands of clients all
over the world including Ticketmaster, Microsoft, Chick-fil-A and also small
startups and medium sized businesses).

Looking for someone that wants to work on security, microservices and most
importantly, takes pride in the throes of management - figuring out ways to
enable and empower individuals to do their job well and effectively as a team.

If you want to learn more, please contact: candace@datawire.io.

------
tezzer
Liquid Robotics | Sunnyvale | US Only | ONSITE

entry level electrical | entry level firmware (linux,arm) | senior mechanical
| senior software (Java, C++) | senior QA

Liquid Robotics creates autonomous wave-powered ocean vehicles- remote sensor
platforms that are used in oceanography, oil and gas, defense and
communications. The platform doesn't require fuel for propulsion, and can
operate for up to a year in the ocean which creates unique engineering
challenges for durability, fault tolerance and remote sensing. Engineering
happens in Sunnyvale, field testing at our Big Island field site. We're
building out some new project teams and some new capabilities.

[https://www.liquid-robotics.com/about-us/careers/](https://www.liquid-
robotics.com/about-us/careers/)

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Game Dev(Unity),Game Design,BI/Data,&More! | Irvine, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15,’16,’17, and '18) and a 4.6
rating on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most
played mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every
single day.

Lead Software Engineer - Unity - Architect, build and maintain games and game
systems in Unity on mobile platforms

Game Designer - Cards - Design brand-new parlor type games and features for
some of the most successful mobile games

BI/Data Integrations Engineer - Create and maintain a series of data
integration systems

------
imeron
NDVR | Boston, MA | ONSITE

We are a group of scientists, technologists, and makers building a fintech
startup with a insanely quantitative approach to investing. Our tight-knit
team is headquartered in Boston, Massachusetts with a sizeable presence in
Budapest, Hungary, and is spearheaded by a tech industry veteran CEO who has
led multiple companies from foundation through IPO.

\- Senior UX Engineer: React, TypeScript

\- Data Operations Engineer: SQL, AWS, S3, Kafka, data warehouse

\- Senior Java Engineer: Java 8+, Spring Boot, microservices, financial
knowledge is a plus

Although we’re a new startup, this isn’t our first rodeo. Our competitive and
comprehensive employee benefits package includes premium healthcare, flexible
hours, work from home optionality, career growth opportunities and a team of
outstandingly capable and social engineers.

If you are interested reach out at hiring-boston@ndvr.com

------
rezaman
Housecall Pro | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full time |
[https://housecallpro.com](https://housecallpro.com)

Senior React Full-Stack Engineer

Senior Ruby/RoR Software Engineer

Senior iOS Developer

Senior Android Developer

Senior Engineering Manager

Growth Analyst/Product Analyst Lead

We are the operating system for home services labor across the US and Canada.
Funded by top tier VCs, we are focused on making the lives of service
professionals better with technology.

Our Engineering team is extraordinary. We’re a hardworking and focused team
driven to deliver industry-leading tech to our service pro customers. Our
success is their success. Our team of entrepreneurial, client-focused team
members are the "engine room" of Housecall Pro.

See full job descriptions and apply here:

[https://www.housecallpro.com/careers](https://www.housecallpro.com/careers)

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite / remote
(US only)| $80k-$170k

[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 600+ people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 24
states.

We've raised $180M in Venture Capital since 2015 and we're scaling rapidly. To
do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented engineers.
Whether you're just getting started out in software development or someone who
is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly scaling
engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in the next
year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and are also building an Engineering
Team in Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics
data. This team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're
searching for experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant
impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in Chicago.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io) Canny helps SaaS companies keep track of
feature requests to build better products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 400 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, UK, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders and the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its
customers and grow faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
troquerre
Namebase | SF and REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://namebase.io](https://namebase.io)

Namebase is a domain registrar and onramp for the Handshake blockchain.

Handshake is an experimental peer-to-peer root DNS. It's a protocol that's
similar to Bitcoin, except that instead of using the coins for money, you use
Handshake coins to register names on the Handshake blockchain. Handshake names
are top-level domain names (.com, .io,. org, etc), and they're different from
normal domain names because they're unstoppable; no one can censor, tamper
with, or seize your name from you. Furthermore, Handshake names are associated
with public keys, which enables SSL without relying on Certificate Authorities
(a failure point in the security of DNS today).

Namebase is a domain registrar and exchange for Handshake (we're a separate
company from the Handshake Foundation). You can register and manage Handshake
names on our website, and if you don't have any coins, you can buy some using
dollars or bitcoin on our exchange.

We're looking for a distributed systems engineer to work on the core Handshake
protocol. If you enjoy doing open-source work, are interested in distributed
systems, game theory, and cryptography, then come join our team!

We're also hiring for a backend engineer. Building an exchange is a non-
trivial task — you need to manage customer funds safely, maintain zero-
downtime and latency, and implement strong security practices mirroring that
of a financial institution. If this sounds interesting to you please reach
out.

Our mission at Namebase is to give an unstoppable name to everyone on the
internet. Handshake makes it possible to have DNS that can't be shut down —
even the Great Firewall of China can't censor Handshake names. We have the
opportunity to change how the internet works, and our team is small enough
that you'll have immense impact on our software development and company
direction. Message tieshun @ our domain if you're interested!

~~~
literallycancer
_Pre-Launch Blockchain Development - 7.5% This allocation goes to fund
development across various stakeholders who have been involved with creation
of this project. These coins are used to pay for work prior to mainnet launch
and is the only source of development funds. A iterated tit-for-tat game
exists whereby there is self-interested benefit for giving away value ( "the
more I give away, the more value I accrue") across many projects and
development teams emulating this model._

This reads like your USD budget for the position is 0.

~~~
troquerre
We're a separate company from the Handshake Foundation with our own cash
reserve.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

This is our main need right now:

Front End Engineer - Boston/Somerville, MA -
[https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/hU2c1XVd2H](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/hU2c1XVd2H)

(We're open to pretty junior candidates for the spot, FWIW.)

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
sjm
Galileo Health | Frontend, Backend, Security & Clinical/Ops/Product etc. | New
York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the future of healthcare. Using innovative mobile technology
and human-centered design, we’re looking to improve the quality and
affordability of medical care for all -- including those with Medicare and
Medicaid. Based in NYC, our company is founded by a successful entrepreneur
(One Medical, Epocrates), led by a top-notch team, and well-funded from some
of the best investors in the country. We seek curious, talented, team-oriented
individuals with a diverse set of backgrounds who ultimately want to make a
difference.

Learn more about us at [https://galileohealth.com](https://galileohealth.com)
and email me if interested - simon+hn at galileo.io

------
suchabag
Sorare | Paris, FR | Onsite | Full time |
[https://sorare.com](https://sorare.com)

Sorare is the platform to collect and play with officially licensed football
crypto-goods.

But it’s also:

\- The product bringing together digital scarcity (Crypto-goods) and the most
popular sport in the world: football \- Backed by US, UK and French Tier 1 VCs
and Angels \- Trusted by 25+ football clubs \- One of the most expected
Crypto-good product, currently in private beta and loved by the early
community

We're looking for a:

    
    
      * Fullstack engineer (react, graphql, typescript and Rails)
    
      * Security engineer
    

Please see
[https://sorare.workable.com/j/59C97E77A8](https://sorare.workable.com/j/59C97E77A8)
for more information and how to apply.

------
PM10
Shopify | Full-Time | Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, Toronto | Software
Engineers, Production Engineers (remote), Security Engineers, Data Scientists

Shopify is a commerce company, with a mission to make commerce better for
everyone. We care deeply for entrepreneurs, and collectively work toward
making their path to success as smooth as possible.

Here’s a great article about our tech stack and how we do e-commerce at scale:
[https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce...](https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce-
at-scale-inside-shopifys-tech-stack)

We're hiring across all R&D disciplines in our Canadian offices. Some examples
of these roles include:

* Software Engineers: [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/development-manager-multiple-...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/development-manager-multiple-roles-188749)

* Production Engineers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-infrastructure-engine...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-infrastructure-engineers-03fb98?lever-source=hn0519)

* Security Engineer [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/are-you-a-security-engineerin...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/are-you-a-security-engineering-manager-or-staff-engineer-8fd9c9)

* Data Scientists: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-scientist-988ca2...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-scientist-988ca2?lever-source=hn0519)

This is, of course, not an exhaustive list! Check out our careers page
[https://www.shopify.ca/careers/search](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/search)
to see all of our open roles, and to learn more about the sort of work you
could do here with us!

------
tylergetsay
Visitu | iOS/Swift Developer | Full or Part Time | REMOTE (USA Only)

Visitu is a visitor management platform specifically designed for k-12
schools, expanding into other areas of campus safety. We have an existing
customer base that loves the product and are preparing to take on many more
clients soon.

We are looking for a full-time or part-time (25-30/hr week, its up to you.
Were flexible.) developer to take over our iPad application, you'll work
closely with our lead developer (myself). If you have shipped an iOS app
before, lets talk.

As the dev team, we care a lot about our productivity, efficiency, and
tooling. Our iOS stack includes Apollo (GraphQL), Fastlane, SnapKit, and
CircleCI.

Interested? Email me directly tyler@visitu.com with some of your work and a
way to call you. I'll be checking my email all week.

------
shannonm
Eatsa| Senior/Staff DevOps Engineer |San Francisco, Onsite | www.eatsa.com

At eatsa, we’ve built an end-to-end saas/haas technology platform for the
restaurant industry that encompasses everything from food ordering, food
pickup systems, restaurant management, and customer loyalty programs.

We're looking for an experienced engineer at eatsa to develop the next
generation of our AWS infrastructure as we scale to hundreds of thousands of
restaurants. Part of your responsibilities will also include building out our
edge computing infrastructure, working on networking and deployment on pick-up
cubbies and shelves.

Apply: [https://www.eatsa.com/careers-open-
positions?gh_jid=42531600...](https://www.eatsa.com/careers-open-
positions?gh_jid=4253160002)

------
cylix
Whova | San Diego, California | Full time | Backend/Infrastructure Software
Engineer

Whova is creating a new team in charge of developing its distributed
development and production infrastructure to support our continuous growth.

We are looking for a talented software engineer interested in pushing our
infrastructure to the next level, as well as working on our mobile backend.
The position is basically a mix of SRE and backend development.

That's a brand new team, so that's a great opportunity for career advancement,
learning and solving unique challenges.

New grads are welcomed and we offer free pizza on Fridays :)

Email simon.ninon@whova.com if interested.

Learn more about the position on: [https://whova.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://whova.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
KKinne
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend, Android, Data) and
Engineering Manager | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Backend Software Engineer (Ruby / Rails) Senior Backend
Software Engineer Android Engineer Senior Android Engineer Engineering Manager
Data Engineer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

Stash Careers - Join the Stash Team Join the passionate team behind Stash.
We're on a mission to empower a new generation of investors, creating
investing access for everyone.

------
cosuno
Cosuno | Senior Full-Stack Developer (React) | Berlin, Germany | Full-time |
ONSITE | VISA Support [https://www.cosuno.de](https://www.cosuno.de)

We are an early stage SaaS venture in the construction technology space. Our
platform automates the bidding process for construction projects and enables
general contractors and subcontractors to collaborate more efficiently.

After raising our first funding round, we are now looking for experienced
full-stack developers. As one of the first contributors, you will have a lot
of responsibility in shaping the architecture and development processes, and
contribute to product decisions.

Our tech stack is based on React, Node and GraphQL. Ideal candidates have
several years of React experience.

If you are interested, email us at ms@cosuno.de

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | San Francisco Bay Area | Frontend Dev | Onsite or Remote

We're building a high-performance bioinformatics data analysis application and
are seeking front-end developers to join our team. Users can analyze millions
of single cells on-the-fly and use interactive tools to create visualizations
and statistics for clinical trials and drug development, for example.

No experience in biology needed. Ideally you have a passion for and experience
with building highly interactive, creative interfaces (e.g. buisness
intelligence or dashboarding apps, products like Google Docs) and keen
attention to detail. Our front-end is built on Vue. Opportunities to
contribute to open-source projects. Our team is close-knit, but scattered
around the globe; remote or on-site welcome.

zbjornson at primitybio . com

------
kylebyrne
Fixers | London, UK | Onsite |
[http://fixersworld.com/](http://fixersworld.com/)

Fixers is a travel and experiences marketplace that took part in YCombinator
in the S18 batch.

We're looking for a Senior Full Stack Rails Developer based in London to join
our founding team and work directly with our CEO and product/engineering team
to take our platform technology to new heights. This is the ideal role for
somebody looking for a senior engineering role within an extremely fast-paced
and rapidly growing startup.

Tech Stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Heroku

Link to apply: [https://fixersworld.com/careers/senior-
developer](https://fixersworld.com/careers/senior-developer)

Email me with questions: kyle@fixersworld.com

------
niall00c
Genospace ([http://careers.genospace.com/](http://careers.genospace.com/)) |
Software Engineer, Precision Medicine Platform | Boston, MA | ONSITE, VISA

At Genospace, our mission is to deliver the software platform that makes
biomedical data useful and usable by everyone. Your work as a Software
Engineer at Genospace will impact patients at the most critical junctures in
their lives, researchers seeking to make advances based on a sea of high-
dimensional data, physicians deploying personalized medicine in everyday
practice, and laboratories conducting some of the most advanced analyses in
the world.

What We’re Looking For:

\- Experience building and deploying full stack web applications

\- Demonstrated understanding of foundational computer science topics

\- Capacity to work through tasks at any level of the stack and deliver
correct and well-tested code with some oversight

\- Experience with common software development practices such as version
control (Git), unit testing, and continuous integration

\- Ability to determine accurate and dependable delivery estimates

\- Ability to foresee and test against potential functional and scalability
problems and own issues through resolution

\- A self-starter that uses good judgment in how best to apply their time
effectively Strong commitment to teamwork

Education & Background: Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Software
Engineering, or equivalent experience 2+ years’ experience in full software
development lifecycle preferred, but not necessary

No prior experience in life sciences or healthcare is required, but ample
curiosity and a willingness to learn are a must

Please apply at
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/genospacecom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/genospacecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAHpEGdO6BSVXHH?trackingTag=hackernews)

------
CoinFalcon
CoinFalcon | Performance Marketer | Full-Time | Remote |
[https://coinfalcon.com](https://coinfalcon.com)

Come help us out the future of currency in the pockets of the world. Now
supporting fiat, and soon to expand to the US, we are one step closer on our
journey to give everyone the ability to invest, trade and explore
cryptocurrencies.

We are looking for a Performance Marketer or User Acquisition specialist to
lead our customer acquisition efforts with our mobile app and our website.
You'll need a proven track record in performance marketing with Google Adwords
with past examples of performance. If you're passionate about scaling an app
and thrive in analyzing data, let's talk.

==Apply==

You must have experience with paid marketing. careers@coinfalcon.com

------
h2onock
Web Developer | Mojeek | South East UK | REMOTE Full-Time |
[https://www.mojeek.com/about/careers/web_developer.html](https://www.mojeek.com/about/careers/web_developer.html)

We're looking for enthusiastic and driven individuals to help with the web
development side of our search engine. We're looking for developers from
junior level through to more experienced – front end, back end and everything
in between, including developers with an interest in DevOps/SRE and server
administration.

More details here:
[https://www.mojeek.com/about/careers/web_developer.html](https://www.mojeek.com/about/careers/web_developer.html)

~~~
dtip
I don't want to be rude, but I think you're going to have a hard time
attracting any developers with an £18k salary. Are there any perks people
should be aware of to make up for the low pay?

~~~
h2onock
It's from £18k, which isn't unreasonable for a junior web developer with no
experience, flexible working hours, and no cost for travelling to and from
work. But we're open to all, so if you have more experience and are right for
the role, then of course it would be higher.

~~~
dtip
Personally I think if you're looking to attract developers with strong
potential you're off by a factor of approx. 2 - even for fresh developers with
no experience. Perhaps I'm not accounting properly for the added value of
flexible hours and no commute, as these have been standard for me recently.

This website [0] gives the 10th percentile for Graduate Web Developers UK-wide
as £21,250 putting you firmly at the bottom end of the scale.

[0]
[https://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/jobs/uk/graduate%20web%20devel...](https://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/jobs/uk/graduate%20web%20developer.do)

~~~
h2onock
Yes for Graduate Web Developers, but they might not be graduates or even have
any qualifications at all. We'll most likely end up paying more than that
average but we don't want to discount or discourage anyone from applying. As
mentioned before, it's from £18K, i.e. that's the lowest we'd offer.

------
izendejas
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | $130k - $180k +
0.1% - %0.5 | ONSITE

Help us build a data privacy platform.

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer, but the reality is
that many organizations are ill-prepared to comply with privacy laws, so we're
helping to streamline the entire process. In doing so, we believe this will
help give users more control over their personal data.

We integrate with many saas solutions, data lakes (s3 + json/parquet/orc/etc)
and data warehouses (redshift, snowflake, etc) to easily access, delete and/or
anonymize data.

We have paying customers and have raised over $4m (with plenty of runway).

Our stack (and growing):

* aws (codedeploy, rds, athena, etc)

* ruby/rails, react, go

* postgres, redis, s3

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email me (co-founder & cto): iz|at|datagrail.io

------
bluepnume
PayPal | Mid/Senior JavaScript and Mobile Engineers | San Jose, CA | Non-
remote | Full-time | [https://www.paypal.com](https://www.paypal.com)

Looking for mid-level and senior engineers to join the PayPal Checkout team.

We're building out the next generation of checkout products and SDKs in
node.js, javascript, graphql, ios/android, and whatever awesome tech you bring
to the table. We're really trying to innovate around what it means to checkout
online, and we're all about hiring engineers who are interested in shaping
both our technology, and our products.

Shoot me an email at dbrain [at] paypal [dot] com and let me know the kind of
role you're interested in, and I'll let you know if there's a good fit for
you!

------
JW19
JustWatch | Campaign Manager | Berlin | Onsite | Full-time

www.justwatch.com/de/Campaign-Manager

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide with over
10 million users. We make your streaming experience easy. See what’s new and
popular on your favorite services or search for your favorite flick and see
where it’s available. We currently list hundreds of legal streaming services
in over 30 countries. The JustWatch apps are currently available on iOS and
Android and we are working on adding more platforms (TV apps) and a lot more
user-facing features this year

Founded in October 2014 in Berlin by an experienced and successful team with
world-class knowledge in technology, product and marketing we are constantly
looking for passionate people to join our mission.

------
HalcyonicStorm
Skylark Travel ([https://www.skylark.com](https://www.skylark.com)) | Senior
Front End & Back End Engineer(s) | New York, NY | ONSITE

Skylark is building solutions for today’s demanding luxury, leisure traveler.
By integrating expertise, data, and access to the best airlines and hotel
accommodations, we’re creating a better way to plan travel.

Stack: Ruby, Elixir, Node and React. In addition to building our back end in
Ruby & Elixir, we are also solving some interesting problems in the areas of
data transformation, and enhancing our customer experience with innovative
data visualizations.

Please email careers@skylark.com and mention “[hnjobs]” in the subject line.

We’re hiring for the following positions:

\- Senior Back End Engineer - Ruby, Elixir, PostgreSQL

\- Senior Front End Engineer - React, Node

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com)

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 200 million impressions /
month. Seeking people who love to code, design, move fast and get shit done:
the hustlers of this world that know their stuff.

Priority:

* (Sr) Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

* UI/UX Designer

Other opportunities in our stack:

* Golang, Kubernetes, Python/Django, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Kafka...

Apply at [http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or mail me
(bert@benzinga.com) with any questions.

------
capkutay
STRIIM | Forward Deployed Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | Palo Alto or San
Francisco | Onsite | [https://striim.com](https://striim.com)

At Striim, we believe in making data valuable the instant that it is born. We
are a comprehensive streaming ETL company enabling digital transformations and
cloud first architectures.

The role:

FORWARD DEPLOYED ENGINEER:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

Senior UI Engineer (React/NodeJs/Marionette):

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo6WT9fwO](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo6WT9fwO)

Striim was ranked as a Best Place to Work in Silicon Valley by multiple
publications.

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware, as well as platform
management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a few software developer positions
available and we hope that you'll consider joining us.

Senior Software Development Engineer #1 (Java):
[https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw0)

Senior Software Development Engineer #2: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoOwN9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoOwN9fw0)

Full Stack Web Developer: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fwx)

We have a variety of positions for other roles open as well, including analog
and digital silicon design engineers, technical marketing engineers, RF
engineers, and more! Check out the full list at
[https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is a unified interface for cryptocurrency. It lets crypto holders
connect their wallets and exchanges, see their portfolio, wallets, and
transactions in one place, and generate their cryptocurrency tax returns with
the click of a button. Our mission is to transition the world to a digitally-
native financial system that's frictionless, reliable, and accessible to
everyone.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-
software...](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-software-
engineer)

\- Growth Engineer: [https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444856-growth-
engineer](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444856-growth-engineer)

\- Front End Software Engineer :
[https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444857-front-end-
software-...](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444857-front-end-software-
engineer)

\- Security Engineer: [https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444858-security-
engineer](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444858-security-engineer)

\- Product Designer: [https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/547367-product-
designer](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/547367-product-designer)

Tech Stack: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, Redis, Heroku, AWS, GraphQL, React
Native

------
d-ward
Giant Monkey GmbH | Angular Frontend Developer | Berlin | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://giantmonkey.de](https://giantmonkey.de)

Giant Monkey offers the leading museum visitor management solution in the
German market. We are currently developing a new SaaS application for customer
management in the culture and leisure industries. We have a small and young
team, live open communication and mutual trust, and we love good coffee.

We are growing and looking for humans with potential to strengthen our team: *
frontend developer with experience in Angular and GraphQL

Send your CV to jobs@giantmonkey.de and tell us a little about yourself: Who
are you? What are your interests? What else have you done in your life so far?
And what is your favorite monkey?

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 60 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and
recently closed a $20M round Series A (Bessemer, Goldman Sachs, Citi, and YC).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Data Scientist
      - Research Analyst
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-
have-...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-have-nothing-
to-fear-yet-from-the-rise-of-stitch-fix/)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

~~~
gardinal
Hey Mike - does Second Measure sponsor visa?

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site

Come work at the 8th highest trafficked website in the world. We are looking
for:

-Director of Marketing and PR

-Senior Product Manager

-Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs
(SFWish)

------
jkempe11
Gusto | San Francisco, CA and Denver, CO | Onsite | Fulltime
[http://www.gusto.com](http://www.gusto.com)

we serve 60,000 small business customers with our Payroll, Benefits, and HR
software suite, which allows them to move faster and gives them peace of mind
about back-office tasks in their business. Our Product Engineering teams build
this suite of software, each focused on a different slice of the pie: Payroll,
Benefits, and HR.

We're hiring all sorts, but software engineers are my focus. We're a Rails
stack (we make Ruby do some fun stuff), but it is absolutely not required to
have Ruby OR Rails experience. React on the frontend!

Feel free to apply directly or drop me a note at john.kempe@gusto.com! I can
help find the right POC!

------
sgallant
Forestry.io | Senior Ruby/RoR Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

Forestry.io | Intermediate Ruby/RoR Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

Forestry.io | Front-end Developer | Remote | Full-Time & Part-Time

Forestry.io | Developer Evangelist | Remote | Full-Time

Forestry.io | Web Developer / Technical Account Manager | Remote | Full-Time

\---

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

Forestry.io ([https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)) is a CMS for websites
built with tools like Gatsby, Jekyll, and Hugo (static site generators or the
"JAMstack"). We feel the web is one of humanity's most important achievements
and we're on a mission to help people build a better web. Also seeking:

• Senior Ruby/RoR Software Engineer - A senior engineer to help design, build,
and maintain our Ruby backend. This is a technical role that will include some
leadership tasks like mentorship, code-reviews, etc.

• Intermediate Ruby/RoR Software Engineer - An experienced engineer to help
design, build, and maintain our Ruby backend.

• Front-end Developer - Dedicated to building the world's best (Markdown)
WYSIWYG experience (using ProseMirror).

• JAMstack Developer Evangelist - Someone who loves static sites and the
JAMstack who can teach people how to build modern sites and help spread the
word about Forestry (writing tutorials and blog posts, creating open-source
projects, announcing new features, discussing with the community).

• Web Developer / Technical Account Manager - Assist, support and advise our
corporate clients with their web development needs. A customer-focused web
developer with experience using Gatsby, Jekyll, Hugo, CI/CD, hosting, etc.

\---

All positions are open to remote.

Please send a cover letter, resume, and code samples (where applicable) to
careers@forestry.io and mention this post in the subject.

------
chuhnk
Micro | London, UK | Onsite | Full time | [https://micro.mu](https://micro.mu)

Micro is the simplest way to build microservices. We're a small team based in
London focused on providing a vastly superior experience for developers to
build microservices without having to worry about the complexity of
distributed systems or cloud-native infrastructure. Micro started as open
source project 4 years ago and is now turning that into a service.

We're looking for a:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer (Go and distributed systems)
    
      * Fullstack engineer (react, graphql, typescript and Go)
    
      * Services engineer (experience or desire to build microservices)
    

Email hello@micro.mu if you're interested in working with us.

------
crowdstorage
CrowdStorage | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | $100-140k + stock | Lehi,
Utah | Full-time

At CrowdStorage we manage a 200PB+ distributed storage network with over
800,000 users, one of the largest in the world. Our goal is to combine
underutilized storage capacity in any form to create a large durable, secure,
and private data storage. We avoid the costs and provide solutions that
traditional cloud storage cannot.

We are a small team looking to add our first several employees that will help
us continue to build additional products on top of our already strong
foundation and help us grow. While our technology stack today consists mostly
of golang and kubernetes, experience in those is not necessarily required.

Please email your resume and/or GitHub to: jobs@crowdstorage.com

------
hanniabu
Blocknet | REMOTE | Contract/Freelance | C++, Ethereum, Solidity

Blocknet was established in 2014 to create an open-source blockchain
interoperability protocol for open interaction, communication, and exchange
between different blockchains.

We are seeking a developer with C++ and Ethereum/Solidity experience to help
complete existing work on a smart contract that allows exchange between ETH
and our protocol. Payment will be based off completion of tasks/milestones.

Additional details on the scope of work:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1J7Oq77jzvcjLkZKmgc9Jjuw6...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1J7Oq77jzvcjLkZKmgc9Jjuw62fzyhx5UCbwaEhdoG6Q/)

If interested, please reach out via contact@blocknet.co

------
ewa-at-zendesk
Zendesk | [https://www.zendesk.com/](https://www.zendesk.com/) | Principal
Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite

Two teams in Zendesk's Dublin hub are looking for Principal Engineers to help
take Zendesk products to the next level.

About Zendesk: Zendesk’s powerful and flexible customer service and engagement
platform scales to meet the needs of any business, from startups and small
businesses to growth companies and enterprises. Zendesk serves more than
125,000 paid customer accounts. Headquartered in San Francisco, we operates
worldwide with 15 offices in North America, Europe, Asia, Australia, and South
America. We have all the stuff you’d expect from a tech company - competitive
pay, stock, benefits, beautiful office, snacks, and more. We also have a
culture deeply dedicated to helping our staff keep a proper work-life balance.

 _Principal Engineer - Scalability (Talk Product)_ : \-
[https://jobs.lever.co/zendesk/2a114983-ce60-4119-b29a-c7f157...](https://jobs.lever.co/zendesk/2a114983-ce60-4119-b29a-c7f157895f95)
\- Talk is a complex real-time application that needs to be robust, scalable
and maintainable. Our main services are a key part of the lifecycle of phone
calls and we have a very high bar around performance and latency with millions
of calls happening each week, and our call volume growing by 50%+ per year.

 _Principal Engineer - Data Pipelines (Explore product)_ : \-
[https://jobs.lever.co/zendesk/4ad699ac-596b-4c31-a3f3-c81243...](https://jobs.lever.co/zendesk/4ad699ac-596b-4c31-a3f3-c81243030ee9)
\- You will work with team engineers to create innovative software on a large,
rapidly growing and successful application focused on Analytics. Aside from
building the Explore product, our team serves data pipelines to all other
Zendesk product teams, so there will be plenty of opportunities to work with
scale.

Go ahead and apply through the links or you can also email me at
ezajac@zendesk.com for more info!

------
seregine
Outschool | Software Engineer, Technical Recruiter, Customer Ops | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

We inspire kids to love learning.

* Amazing classes over video chat, like Building Cities in Minecraft.

* Series A by USV and Reach, with an experienced team from Airbnb, Square, Amazon, Google, Udemy...

* Focused, collaborative culture will help you to have a big impact soon after you join

[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool)

Join us!

Last week: "Investors are betting the Netflix of education can give kids what
schools can’t"

[https://qz.com/1625384/spanish-with-taylor-swift-potions-
wit...](https://qz.com/1625384/spanish-with-taylor-swift-potions-with-harry-
potter-outschool-wants-kids-to-pursue-their-passions/)

------
CoreMotionJobs
Apple CoreMotion | Scientists & Engineers | Cupertino, CA | Onsite

The CoreMotion team is a multi-disciplinary group bringing together
scientists, software and hardware engineers to expose the sensors of our
mobile devices to developers, and our fitness tracking features to our
customers. We are looking for a wide variety of talent to fulfill our mission,
including those with signals and HW experience to validate our inertial
sensors, those with a more statistical/numerical background for our Health
features, and those with a more Unixy bent to help develop our automation and
infrastructure tools for data pipelines. If any of these flavors are appealing
to you, please feel free to contact us at the email in this account's profile.

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Sent you email many times, but no reply. Can you please check if
algorithm@apple.com email id is working?

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Multiple Positions | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a Vancouver-based cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the
way enterprise businesses secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our
mission is to help companies reliably log, understand, predict, and control
user behavior in their Linux environment (learn more at
[https://cmd.com/about/](https://cmd.com/about/)). We’re just under 30 people
but have an exciting year of growth ahead of us. Questions? Email them to
careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

What matters to us?

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge of the
world and your self-awareness

\- You're humble and selfless, willing to step in and help a teammate

\- Others are inspired by your quiet competence and respect for others

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations, making an informed decision based on
the information you have available

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

Highlighted Open Roles:

\- C Linux Software Developer (Full time, Vancouver)
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

\- Linux Automation Specialist (Full time, Vancouver)
[https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto](https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto)

\- Team Lead, Go Backend (Full time, Vancouver)
[http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend](http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend)

\- Go Backend Developer (Full time, Vancouver)
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- I’m awesome (Flexible)
[https://bit.ly/cmdimawesome](https://bit.ly/cmdimawesome)

------
benrossrec
Software Engineer | VISA Sponsor | €50-65k | On-site/flexible working | Full-
time | Paris, France | Back End Ruby Development

Trainline is Europe's largest independent coach + rail booking platform.

Trainline sell the rail + coach tickets of over 200 transport operating
companies in 45 countries. Those numbers are constantly growing and in our
Connections team we focus on building & supporting new and existing
integrations with these companies. Trainline is international, we make it
possible to book rail + coach transport across Europe.

[https://jobs.lever.co/thetrainline/9743f1ec-253f-46ec-a144-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/thetrainline/9743f1ec-253f-46ec-a144-189158af3639)

------
wowi42
10TEN | Dubai, UAE | Frontend Engineers, Backend Engineers | REMOTE | Full-
time | [https://10ten.ae](https://10ten.ae)

10TEN is a pure tech agency, based in Dubai. We are building our own products
(like [https://barrio.ae](https://barrio.ae)) and helping companies to improve
their tech (top startups, governmental).

Frontend: Typescript, Angular 8, SCSS, Angular Universal

Backend: Typescript, serverless, Python, Django

Infrastructure: AWS Lambda/DynamoDB/S3, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Minio, FreeBSD,
Archlinux, Clever Cloud, Scaleway

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale and are extremely
focus on quality.

If you are interested to learn more about the roles, feel free to contact us
at root+hn@10ten.ae .

------
skrebbel
TalkJS | REMOTE (Europe) or ONSITE (Eindhoven, Netherlands) |
[https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)

TalkJS lets developers build custom chat features in hours instead of months.
We're product driven and we power communication inside online marketplaces,
community sites, trading platforms and so on.

⠀ \-- HEAD OF SALES --

Demand for TalkJS is quickly increasing to the point that we have more leads
than we can manage. This means that now is the time to double down on sales,
so we're looking to make our first dedicated sales hire.

We're looking for someone who:

    
    
        * Loves tech
        * Has demonstrable experience selling technology B2B
        * Wants to jump on a rocket ship that's just taking off²
    

We offer you an opportunity to start, build, and lead our sales team as we
grow. Significant equity is on the table, as well as the chance to work in a
great collaborative, open and constructive distributed team culture.

Read more & apply via [https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

²) I'm well aware that this is a platitude, but in our case it's really quite
true and it wasn't half a year ago. We're blowing up and we need your help :-)

⠀ \-- MOBILE DEVELOPER WHO LOVES API DESIGN --

TalkJS is currently focused on the web and that's just not good enough. Easy
to use APIs and SDKs are the key to our success on the web, and we're looking
to do this natively on mobile as well. We could use your help with that.

If you're an experienced developer who's good at coming up with Java and Swift
APIs that Android/iOS devs love to use, then get in touch. We don't have the
job opening published yet, so just email to hey@talkjs.com. Bonus points if
you can show us an API you designed (on any platform).

Like the sales job, this is remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. ⠀ No
recruiters or agencies, please.

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

Open positions:

• Director of Product Design • Senior React Native Engineer

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
gavnewalkar
N26 Inc | Fintech - Online Bank | New York | Multiple Roles | ONSITE | Full-
time | VISA*

We are an online bank, highly successful in Europe, soon to launch in the US.
Fully funded and unicorn status, backed by our parent company in Berlin. Our
tech stack is cutting edge and our benefits are great.

* Regarding visas - We will gladly transfer existing H1Bs, but we can not sponsor new ones (yet).

We have multiple roles including:

\- Mid to Senior Back-End Engineers. We use Kotlin.

\- Product security Engineer

\- Senior Android Engineer

\- Senior iOS Engineer

\- Senior Web Engineer (React, Apollo GraphQL, Express)

If you're interested then drop me an email. I'm one of the senior back-end
engineers here: gav.newalkar@n26.com

Otherwise you can find more info on our website at [https://n26.com/en-
us/](https://n26.com/en-us/)

------
sunaden
Deepnote | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco, Prague, Remote | Full Time or
Internship

[https://www.deepnote.com/](https://www.deepnote.com/)

At Deepnote, we are building a new kind of data science notebook to make teams
radically more productive. While staying compatible with Jupyter, we add real-
time collaboration, versioning, easy deployments and other features so our
users can spend less time working on infrastructure/operations and more time
on their research.

Here’s a list of our open positions:

* Full Stack Developer (TypeScript, React, Node) | Full Time or Internship | San Francisco, Prague, Remote

* Infrastructure Engineer (TypeScript, Python, Kubernetes) | Full Time or Internship | San Francisco, Prague, Remote

Apply at work@deepnote.com

------
justzisguyuknow
Greenhouse Software | Technical Salesforce Administrator | Full-time | New
York, NY

See all those "grnh.se" job posting links on this page? That's us. We are the
leading recruitment software system behind many of the most forward-thinking,
fast-growing companies out there.

We're looking for someone to get elbows deep in our heavily customized and
extended Salesforce org, and bring a fresh perspective to our Salesforce
implementations and solutions. As part of a well-resourced and empowered Sales
Operations team, you will be a central part of our effort to take our CRM tech
stack to the next level of performance and usability.

[https://grnh.se/874a9d991](https://grnh.se/874a9d991)

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. We’re
always on the lookout for great people to join our team.

At the moment we’d love to hear from frontend devs with a bit of experience
under their belt looking to take a lead role in product development. We use
all sorts of tech, but mostly React, Python and Postgres where possible.

Apply here
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/) (or
contact me with questions - see profile. No recruiters please)

------
drtommertens
Modsy | Computer Graphics Software Engineer | Remote or On-site in Antwerp (HQ
in SF) | Full Time | Mid-level

Modsy offers a unique interior design and shopping experience. We create a
personalized 3D model of your room and redesign it with actual pieces of
furniture from well-known brands that you can buy on the spot.

We're looking for 3D graphics engineers to work on our 3D modeling tools and
pipeline. Solid linear algebra skills required. Mid-level preferred. Location:
either in Antwerp (Belgium) or remote (EST to CET). Remote only as contractor.

Apply here:
[https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Questions: tmertens@modsy.com

www.modsy.com

------
rgbrgb
Opendoor (Buyer Group) | Backend data / Mobile | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite |
[https://buywith.opendoor.com/](https://buywith.opendoor.com/)

Previously Open Listings (YC W15). We joined forces with Opendoor last year to
bring our beloved buying experience to the Opendoor app.

As a mobile developer, you'll work on the Opendoor app, written in React
Native and live today on iTunes and Google Play. Specifically, you'll work on
initiatives to add new functionality to our app, improve usability, and
improve testing.

As a backend data engineer you'll work to integrate new data sources as we
expand our service geographically.

To learn more, contact Savannah Keener <savannah.keener@opendoor.com>.

------
tekkno89
Curology | Engineering, data science, seo | Full Time | onsite remote | san
francisco

Curology is an online service that provides affordable skin care products to
customers. You can read more about the company here:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/what-its-like-to-use-
curolog...](https://www.businessinsider.com/what-its-like-to-use-curology-for-
acne-treatment-review-2019-4)

    
    
      - Sr Software Engineer: https://grnh.se/14be7a2f1
      - Data Scientist: https://grnh.se/7b9e3e181
      - SEO Lead: https://grnh.se/0a8e8c771
      - Data Analyst: https://grnh.se/c2081bda1
      - All positions: https://grnh.se/8ab13b201

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote | [https://gitcoin.co/jobs](https://gitcoin.co/jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund,
incentivize, and manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 13 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $1.4mm to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

~~~
milin
Does github sponsors affect the gitcoin's vision in any way?

------
jraines
Stylitics | Senior UX Engineer | New York, NY | REMOTE |
[https://www.stylitics.com](https://www.stylitics.com)

Want to join a small, tight, remote team and write ClojureScript, Clojure, and
(a bit of) modern JS to build simple & beautiful experiences for millions of
shoppers?

If you do, and you have a proven ability to work with a team to deliver fast,
simple, and delightful user experiences, we'd love it if you'd check out the
full job description here:
[https://gist.github.com/jraines/142ccabeb8aa2b2aace444db0382...](https://gist.github.com/jraines/142ccabeb8aa2b2aace444db0382efac)

and reach out: jobs@stylitics.com

------
fatlama
Fat Llama | Sr. Mobile Engineer (React Native skills) | Full-time | ONSITE
(London, UK) | RELOCATION and VISA sponsorship available | Fat Llama is the
UK's YC-backed peer-to-peer rental market space.

-We need a tech lead mobile engineer with some native (Android or IOS) experience to lead the build for our mobile app (React Native) as we shift to a mobile first strategy! Significant ownership and autonomy.

-Specs: [[https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/ac52d397-1ed8-4767-8eb1-93483...](https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/ac52d397-1ed8-4767-8eb1-93483746a54c\]\(https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/ac52d397-1ed8-4767-8eb1-93483746a54c\))

------
agryb
KopenTech | Product Designer | Los Angeles | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

KopenTech is a fintech company that creates innovative solutions for the
structured products market. Our mission is to deliver technologies that
simplify structured product investing and generate meaningful improvements to
the daily work lives of our subscribers.

We're product-focused team with deep industry expertise in structured
products, software design and financial technology.

We are looking for an experienced Product Designer to join our team and help
us plan, design and implement meaningful user experience of our products.

Email: careers@kopentech.com [https://kopentech.com/contact-
us](https://kopentech.com/contact-us)

------
juliuscjacobi
FRAEND | Senior Software Engineer (Django) | Berlin, Germany | Contract or
Fulltime | VISA Support

[https://www.fraend.com](https://www.fraend.com)

FRAEND is a SAAS-enabled marketplace. We want to create seamless and personal
e-commerce for everyone. It is our goal to reshape the way in which products
are purchased and collectively interacted with, by connecting consumers on a
global scale.

After raising our first funding round, we are looking for an experienced full-
stack developer to help shape the product and team from an early-stage.

If you are interested, email us at: hello@fraend.com or apply here:
[https://fraend.join.com/](https://fraend.join.com/)

------
paulopontesm
Codacy | Site Reliability Software Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | REMOTE | Full
Time

* We are building a DevOps team to act across our development squads, to support: Cloud, Automation, Monitoring and Performance and Engineering Tools.

* We develop and run ourselves tools and components that can be used internally by development teams. We are ready to run what is already done by others, support it if it's open source or create it ourselves.

* We help other teams work as DevOps

Stack: Kubernetes, Scala, Go, ELK, Prometheus, Grafana, AWS (all the
infrastructure is code)

[https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/95382d81-0950-49ca-93ec-47e2349...](https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/95382d81-0950-49ca-93ec-47e23490cc31)

------
mino
Extreme Networks | multiple roles | Shannon, or remote within Ireland [1] |
Full Time |
[https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/)

We're a young startup that has been around since ...1996! We build
network/wireless gear and software solutions for analytics, management and
security. We're bootstrapping a new engineering base in Shannon, Ireland, to
help us transform into a software company. We are a flat organization, and
this operation starts with a blank slate (languages, architecture, ideas), so
join the team and help us get to the mission of being a 2B$ company in 2020.

* Software Engineers (Cloud) - multiple positions - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fos4...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fos4D9fw2)

You'll be working on a brand new project with the aim of building a cloud-
based successor of our famous network management platform. We build on
serverless stack on AWS and GCP. If you have programmed in any of Go, Java,
Rust, Python, JavaScript, C, C++, we would love to hear from you.

* Machine Learning / Data Science Engineers - multiple positions - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fo9B...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fo9BG9fwj)

You'll be joining a brand new team of ML and Data Science engineers, that will
be extending our analytics and security products. We run analytics for massive
customers, both in the cloud and at the edge. Tech we use: GCP
BigQuery+PubSub+Dataproc, AWS GreenGrass, both Tensorflow and PyTorch. Lots of
ideas to experiments with.

Feel free to get in touch with me directly (mail in profile) for any question.

[1] regarding remote: our Irish engineering base is in Shannon, we're always
open to remote candidates but for these positions we're restricted in hiring
within Ireland sorry.

------
egwynn
Uptrust ([https://www.uptrust.co](https://www.uptrust.co)) | Tech Lead Manager
| Full Time | Onsite | San Francisco CA and Northampton MA

Uptrust is solving major social justice challenges around mass incarceration
in the US. We're hiring a Tech Lead Manager to help lead our new product
initiatives.

We currently are a team of 4, and are expanding to 10 in the next 6 months.
This role allows you to use your engineering skill for real social value, and
to grow and help manage our product team.

For more role details, see our careers page:
[https://www.uptrust.co/careers](https://www.uptrust.co/careers)

To get in touch, email me: eli at uptrust.co.

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Montreal QC | Onsite |
[https://www.paymentrails.com](https://www.paymentrails.com)

We are the infrastructure that makes it easy for companies to pay influencers,
gig workers and their contractors. You will have the chance to work on core
infrastructure and make a real difference in our product vision.

We're looking for both frontend and backend engineers, we have a modern
technology stack

    
    
      * TypeScript / JavaScript
      * React
      * Postgres
      * Redis
      * AWS
    

Looking for experienced developers in Canada who want to want to work in a
startup environment, with a product that has real customers. To learn more
contact: david@paymentrails.com

------
CrossWired
Telepathy Labs | Build Engineer, Test Automation Engineer, Devops Engineer |
Tampa | ONSITE | Competitive salary | Full time

Telepathy Labs delivers interactive voice and chat-bot technology to
industrial and enterprise markets. Our proactive, omnichannel intelligent
agents make large-scale environments work more efficiently by turning
communications into actions.

We are looking to expand our cloud Operations team by solidifying our entire
release engineering practice. We run full micro-services with Kubernetes in-
house but can also deploy on-prem so experience across micro-service
orchestration methods is appreciated. Will also consider these positions in
Zurich or Singapore.

Email me: jobs-operations AT telepathy.ai

------
jimaek
PerfOps | Senior PHP Developer | Krakow, Poland | ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
[https://perfops.net/](https://perfops.net/)

We are looking for experienced PHP developers to help us build and maintain
new features while staying fast and stable under high load.

You will be working with systems that gather and analyze billions of data
points and make the data available to our users via dashboard and API that
also integrates with our global load-balancing system.

We are a young and high energy startup with a friendly non-corporate
environment and we are looking for self-motivated and driven people to help us
grow fast!

Our office in Krakow is brand new and we are happy to help with relocation.

------
oplav
Major League Baseball (MLB) | New York City, San Francisco | Software
Engineering | Full Time

Come build cool baseball related technology! Projects range from building and
deploying tools that help run baseball, APIs for casual games, and services
that reach millions of users.

Tech Stack: Java 8+, Python, React, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS

Principal Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/2ebff7e21](https://grnh.se/2ebff7e21)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/45fa6d9f1](https://grnh.se/45fa6d9f1)

Senior Software Engineer (SF):
[https://grnh.se/0f9db3501](https://grnh.se/0f9db3501)

~~~
Throwaway112211
Which of the two NYC roles is more senior? The job descriptions are almost
identical with the most notable difference being the senior software engineer
position asks for an extra year of experience. That would seem to conflict
with the what I believe the general industry standard of "Principal" being
higher than "Senior".

------
bnadland
Qunomedical | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Berlin, Germany | Onsite |
[https://qunomedical.workable.com/jobs/991814](https://qunomedical.workable.com/jobs/991814)

We are looking for experienced backend developers (most of our code is in
Python) to help build our platform that helps patients find and book
appointments with the doctors that best match up to their needs. If you have
some salesforce, data engineering and/or server admin experience even better.

More details at
[https://qunomedical.workable.com/jobs/991814](https://qunomedical.workable.com/jobs/991814)

------
bradcrispin
Udacity | FE Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | REMOTE | Fulltime

We are looking for an experienced frontend software engineer to fill a key
role revamping our student-facing code review and mentorship platforms. You'll
be joining a US distributed team of 7 engineers who have been working to
democratize education together for a few years. You will write React / Redux
(and read some older Angular), live and breathe GraphQL in a BFF architecture,
and help us explore the Apollo ecosystem.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/udacity/jobs/4290774002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/udacity/jobs/4290774002)

------
irelandcarter
Bricleir | Head of Engineering | Onsite - Downtown Palo Alto, CA or South
Bend, IN. Open to Chicago, IL

We're an initiative-based market network connecting organizations with the
builders backers of innovation. Recently closed seed funding.

Stack is Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL. Looking for someone full-stack, ideally
with an eye for good front-end

Apply or send note to ireland@bricleir.com

Cheers! Ireland

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/irelandcarter/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/irelandcarter/)

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/bricleir#section-
ove...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/bricleir#section-overview)

------
pa7
Splunk | Data Visualization Engineer (Frontend)| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for a Data Visualization Engineer to
help build tools and visualizations to analyze and extract insights from data
utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more: [https://bit.ly/data-viz-eng-at-
splunk](https://bit.ly/data-viz-eng-at-splunk)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [https://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](https://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
danjm
Kyokan | Software Engineer | REMOTE (Canada) | Full-time

Kyokan-MetaMask is looking for our next teammate: a software engineer who will
help make blockchains and the decentralized web accessible and empowering to
millions of users.

We lead front-end engineering for [https://github.com/MetaMask/metamask-
extension/](https://github.com/MetaMask/metamask-extension/) . We also take
major responsibility in areas such as devops, release management, automated
testing and full-stack code review and maintenance. Our codebase is full stack
javascript, with react/redux on the frontend.

We pay competitively, make decisions collectively, support each other to do
work we are proud of and strive to make our work conducive to both constant
learning and personal well-being. We all aim to bring leadership to our team,
projects and the open source community surrounding MetaMask. Ultimately, we
are here to help make the internet a better place for the people and
communities who depend on it.

Our team is remote and based in eastern Canada. We are aiming to hire someone
based in Canada in either Eastern, Atlantic or Newfoundland/Labrador time
zones.

Details on how to apply: [https://github.com/kyokan/join-our-metamask-
team/blob/master...](https://github.com/kyokan/join-our-metamask-
team/blob/master/APPLY.md)

To learn more about us, and the project, position, perks and policies, check
out: [https://github.com/kyokan/join-our-metamask-
team](https://github.com/kyokan/join-our-metamask-team)

P.S. Even if this role is not for you, we'd love your help in finding the best
possible person for this team. We will reward $3000 CAD if you help us find
someone we end up hiring and loving. Details here:
[https://github.com/kyokan/join-our-metamask-
team/blob/master...](https://github.com/kyokan/join-our-metamask-
team/blob/master/OPEN-REFERRAL-BONUS.md)

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite We are
building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose?
Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing
fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software which will
be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior
ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus,
but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++17, golang, python.

Contact: careers.summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
threeio
Omnivore.io - Senior Operations Engineer TELECOMMUTE Full Time

POSITION SUMMARY:

The Senior Operations Engineer is responsible for the health and well-being of
the production environment, implementation of new and existing components, and
maintaining and modernizing the processes and methods used within our
platform.

ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

Onboard and optimize microservices using Docker

Streamline CI/CD process and green/blue deployment

Maintain and evolve monitoring and notification systems

Create and maintain documentation on new services, procedures, and
requirements

Participate in an on-call schedule established by your manager, and be ready
and available while on-call to immediately diagnose and resolve incidents.

Participate in the diagnosis and resolution of escalated critical emergency
incidents.

QUALIFICATIONS:

Bachelor’s degree or equivalent work experience

Linux / Unix system administration skills, 5-10 years operations experience

Strong time and project management skills and attention to detail

Solid experience in the administration and performance tuning of application
stacks

Experience with multiple cloud hosting providers, and extensive experience
with AWS

Experience with virtualization and containerization (i.e. docker)

Experience with RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch and Redis

Experience with monitoring and metrics systems (i.e. nagios, grafana)

Experience with configuration management systems (i.e. Ansible, Chef)

Solid scripting skills (i.e. shell scripts, Ruby, Python, Go)

Authorized to work in the United States and pass standard background checks
for compliance standards

[https://omnivore.applytojob.com/apply/ObT6mbdRBK/Senior-
Oper...](https://omnivore.applytojob.com/apply/ObT6mbdRBK/Senior-Operations-
Engineer)

------
betsie8larkin
Honeylove | Head of Marketing | REMOTE | $150k-$190k + equity

Honeylove (honeylove.co) is a YC fashion startup that designs and manufactures
functional and stylish undergarments for women. In less than a year since the
launch of our store in July 2018, the business is already generating over $1MM
in sales per month. We are profitable and were chosen by Techcrunch as one of
the top 10 companies from our Demo Day.

To manage our fast growth, we are looking to add a Head of Marketing to our
team: [https://bit.ly/honeylove-marketing](https://bit.ly/honeylove-marketing)

Let's chat! I am Betsie Larkin, and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.co.

------
victorkab
Truework | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back the control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of
deep identity verification per month and are growing fast. These transactions
are enabling billions of dollars in loan to be accepted as well as make sure
that background check are successful.

As one of the engineer at Truework you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to truly own their data and control the flow of information.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com

Technologies used:

\- Django

\- React (Typescript)

\- Celery

\- AWS Lambda

\- And more :-)

Truework | Integration Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back the control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of
deep identity verification per month and are growing fast. These transactions
are enabling billions of dollars in loan to be accepted as well as make sure
that background check are successful.

As one of the integration & sales engineer at Truework you'll be working on
systems that allow critical information to be exchanged between parties.
You'll make sure that only authorized entities can access private information
and enable consumers to truly own their data and control the flow of
information. You will work with various stakeholders to make sure that
consumers' integration with Truework is painless, quick and successful!

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com

------
petersand
Modular Science | Hardware Generalist | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building robots for outdoor vegetable farming.
We're automating the entire growing cycle: planting, watering, weeding, and
harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to do sustainable farming. Our daily
work involves Python, Arduinos, RTK GPS, stepper motors, water valves, and
muddy fields.

We're looking for someone with mechanical and electrical experience to join
the founding team as the first full-time employee. Compensation will include
meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping us improve farming, please
send a short note and a resume to jobs@modularscience.com.

------
gshabat
Flip.to Orlando | Remote Senior Front-End/Angular Engineer | Maitland, FL |
Full-Time w/ Flexibility

Our mission is to help hotels earn new guests.

We have created a platform designed to reach travelers around the world in a
natural, trusted way. You’ll be joining an exceptionally talented team of
equals and helping us lead the charge on the most exciting aspects of the
Flip.to platform, which is already in use on every continent.

We offer continuous challenge, great team, benefits, stock options,
flexibility and more... Apply here:
[https://flipto.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jk32](https://flipto.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jk32)

------
sheastersf
Ripple is hiring for software engineers in SF, London, NY & Remote:
[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

Looking for Software Engineers, Managers, VPs, Test Architect, Program
Manager.

Ripple is the world’s only enterprise blockchain solution for global payments.
Today the world sends more than $155 trillion across borders. Yet, the
underlying infrastructure is dated and flawed. Ripple connects banks, payment
providers, corporates and digital asset exchanges via RippleNet to provide one
frictionless experience to send money globally.

~~~
monk_e_boy
is your website down?

------
dexcapital
Trade Operations Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://dexterity.capital](https://dexterity.capital) \----- We're looking
for a trade operations engineer to join our cryptocurrency algorithmic trading
team. Dexterity Capital is one of the largest algorithmic trading funds that
focuses exclusively on crypto. If you love trading, want to learn about
crypto, and have some technical chops (basic scripting and SQL skills) please
reach out to us. \----- More info at
[https://dexterity.capital#careers](https://dexterity.capital#careers)

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | iOS/Android/Front-end Software Engineers | Amsterdam/London/San
Francisco | Full-Time | [https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com)

Qardio makes health monitoring smarter. Come to build the future of
healthcare:

* iOS (Swift)

* Android

* Web front-end

* Build products for a user base of millions of users

* Complex and exciting technical challenges, machine learning, big data, and building refined user interfaces to delight our users

* See your product featured on TV and magazines around the world and by third-parties (Apple!) press releases

> Get in touch

> Apply at [https://careers.getqardio.com](https://careers.getqardio.com)

> Or email us at stars (at) getqardio.com

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7e228c81?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Dev Ops Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a9203b93-9fd2-42ca-8f17-16cba...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a9203b93-9fd2-42ca-8f17-16cba4d9fa20?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Quality Automation Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/2e04923d-dd27-474f-8415-8da86...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/2e04923d-dd27-474f-8415-8da86561e9c5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Data Science Internship: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/ddcdbffd-
cf1e-4c71-b1bc-db5cc...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/ddcdbffd-
cf1e-4c71-b1bc-db5cc8b195ff?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
Signalrecruit
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Lead iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

\- Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems team: Rust

Please email us your resume or GitHub to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
are-bit-rare-e
Eversight | Palo Alto, CA | Data Scientists | On-site | Full-time

Eversight is leading the way in AI-powered pricing and promotions for brands
and retailers.

We are looking to expand our data science team. How would you like to design
pricing experiments for hundreds of millions of dollars worth of goods, then
build models on the data collected?

Programming skills: Python, SQL

Math skills: Strong linear algebra and regression modeling, good foundations
of bayesian and frequentist statistics

Please apply here: [https://eversightlabs.com/careers/open-
positions/?gh_jid=588...](https://eversightlabs.com/careers/open-
positions/?gh_jid=588175)

------
keepingscore
Upside Travel | Full Stack Engineers | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://upside.com/company/careers](https://upside.com/company/careers)

We are an ambitious, well-funded startup with plans to change a $1 trillion-
dollar global industry. This is no ordinary startup. We have a proven
management team that has done it before, done it before together, and done it
before in the travel industry. The company is overflowing with fiercely
intelligent people who have tons of energy and an upbeat view of the future.

Frontend: react, redux, nextjs

Backend: Microservices running in kubernetes. Nodejs python golang

Persistence: Mysql Aws Aurora

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi,

I'd be interested to apply to this opening. Do you have an email address to
learn more discuss the position? Thanks

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
ammmir
Private Business Network | Go Engineer | Anywhere, REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://privatebusiness.network](https://privatebusiness.network) |
$120K-$150K USD

Private Business Network (brought to you by the makers of the PIA VPN service)
is building a next-generation cyber security solution for SMBs that want the
ease-of-use of a consumer VPN (On/Off), but need centralized management,
powerful web filtering, and end-to-end encrypted audit logging.

We are growing the team and adding a Golang engineer to work on our custom VPN
framework for the server and cross-platform clients. This is an exciting
opportunity to be a part of a new B2B SaaS offering and to directly influence
the product. The work is challenging, but fun for the right candidate: cross-
platform apps, user management, SSO, billing, end-to-end secrets/key
management, device management, application delivery, to name a few!

Our infrastructure is managed with Packer, Terraform, and Docker and we use
both AWS and bare metal hosting providers. We're strong believers in a "less
is more" philosophy and still use Makefiles and shell scripts with a sprinkle
of Python in our build process.

Requirements:

    
    
        * Cross-platform (native or hybrid) app development experience (macOS, Windows, Linux)
        * Familiar with network protocol design, C10K problem, and Go garbage collector highly desired
        * Secure systems design experience is a nice to have (cryptography, AWS KMS, Secrets Manager, etc.)
        * Experience containerizing applications using Docker (e.g., Kubernetes concepts desired!)
        * Familiarity with Curve25519, ECDH, secret sharing, WireGuard, osquery, MDM, etc. are a huge plus!
    

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Please email jobs@privatebusiness.network with "Private Business Network
Application" in the subject line and include your current resume, links to
shipping apps or code you are most proud of. Thanks for looking!

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Software Engineer - GPU Cloud | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite
| Full Time | [https://lambdalabs.com](https://lambdalabs.com)

We're looking for a system software engineer who wants to build a deep
learning GPU cloud management system. You will:

* Architect and author GPU cloud management software

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, Staistics, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a *NIX shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to: [https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
jakebol
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | REMOTE | Cambridge, USA | Athens, Greece |
[https://tiledb.io](https://tiledb.io)

TileDB is a technology for storing and managing enormous volumes of structured
data on the cloud. TileDB efficiently stores data generated from variety of
domains (genomics, finance, imaging, geospatial, etc) in a novel unified
format as sparse or dense multidimensional arrays. Users can efficiently
access this data via a growing number of language APIs, interfaces and our
upcoming hosted service. TileDB, Inc. has raised $4M in seed funding over the
past 18 months.

We are looking for frontend and backend developers to help develop a scalable
service to make data storage, management, and computations easier for
practicing data and domain scientists. A few features on the roadmap include
designing a web admin console for data management, monitoring resources in
real time, integration with JupyterLab and handling user profiles, billing,
encryption and key management, and scaling / management of serverless compute
resources.

We are primarily seeking:

\- UI / UX Engineer (Javascript / Vue.js / Golang / K8s)

\- Backend engineer (Go, CGo, K8’s)

* TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

* TileDB has been featured on HN: [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

* TileDB blog post: [http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR](http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR)

* TileDB talk at PyData 2018: [http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3](http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. The candidates must be US
citizens or permanent residents located in the US, or Greek citizens to be
located at our subsidiary in Athens, Greece.

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

------
kalak
BetterCloud ([https://bettercloud.com](https://bettercloud.com)) | Atlanta, GA
| ONSITE

What: BetterCloud provides IT and security with complete control over your
users' interactions. By using granular policies, BetterCloud only targets the
specific events that are a security threat - rather than applying blanket
rules to every situation - creating a secure and frictionless environment for
your users.

Roles: Software Engineer (Java)

Quality Assurance Analyst

DevOps Engineer (SRE)

A bunch more

List of our open roles here: [https://www.bettercloud.com/job-
board/](https://www.bettercloud.com/job-board/)

------
bretthellman
Matter | ProductHunt's Social Impact Product of year 2019

Join our team! We’re building the best next-generation app for professionals,
teams and organizations to empower growth and personal betterment on their
skills.

Open roles:

\- Head of Engineering

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Lead Product Designer

\- Product Designer

\- Head of Content

\- Lead Recruiter

Learn More: [https://matterapp.com/careers/](https://matterapp.com/careers/)

How To Apply

\- Sound like a good fit for you? Please email us at hello@matterapp.com and:

\- Include the role’s title in your subject line.

\- Send along links that best showcase the work that you’re proud of, e.g.
your portfolio, Dribbble, LinkedIn, Github, writing samples.

\- Bonus: We love feedback ️. Include a brief piece of feedback on how we can
improve Matter.

------
stan_sf
PowWow.io | Fresno CA or San Mateo CA | ONSITE

PowWow.io helps farmers manage their crops more efficiently using data science
and the latest agronomic methods. We have backing by many large farmers in
California and have won awards for our product and its innovations that save
water and energy while improving yields.

We are hiring a full stack developer (React+Django/Python) to help build the
next generation of our platform.

Apply here [https://angel.co/company/powwow-
energy/jobs/461372-software-...](https://angel.co/company/powwow-
energy/jobs/461372-software-developer)

------
idolus
Squarespace | Software Engineers, Site Reliability, Product Managers, Data
Science, Tech Writers and more | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Come help us make the web beautiful! We’re looking for people to join the team
who are as excited as we are to help build the platform that empowers the
future generation of creators to be successful online.

Some of the perks: Full 100% health insurance coverage for you and your
family, catered lunch, unlimited vacation, 401k matching, parental leave and
more.

Please submit through the following referral link:
[https://grnh.se/t56ne5qy1](https://grnh.se/t56ne5qy1)

------
gwindp
August Home Inc. |iOS, Android, Backend, Firmware, QA, Automation | San
Francisco, CA | [https://august.com](https://august.com) | Onsite

At August, we care about designing products that delight our customers. We
care about building a culture that brings out the best in people. And about
each other.

If you like solving hard problems are into products that people use every day
or looking for an environment where diversity and debate are celebrated, then
August is for you.

Check out our open positions at
[https://grnh.se/024ed7db1](https://grnh.se/024ed7db1)

------
modo_
unspun | design district san francisco, ca | software engineer, full stack &
software engineer, computational geometry | 90-110k + 0.1-0.5% equity

we are developing an automated process for creating perfectly fitting jeans.
starting from a customer’s 3D body scan, our system generates customized
pattern pieces that are then assembled on-demand. this removes the need for
inventory and eliminates unnecessary waste.

see our job listings @
[https://angel.co/company/unspun/](https://angel.co/company/unspun/)

if you'd like to learn more reach out to me - stephen@unspuntech.com

------
mkez00
Tyler Technologies, SceneDoc | iOS Developer, Full Stack Developer (Java) |
Mississauga, ON | ONSITE [https://scenedoc.com/](https://scenedoc.com/)

SceneDoc was recently acquired by public safety software giants Tyler
Technologies. We are currently evolving our digital evidence data collection
platform by making it more lean and highly scalable. Join our team.

[https://www.tylertech.com/careers/opportunities-by-
location/...](https://www.tylertech.com/careers/opportunities-by-
location/mississauga-ontario)

------
SummitGroup
Summit Securities ([http://www.ssgllc.com/](http://www.ssgllc.com/)) | Full
time | NYC, New York | On site

Description: Summit Securities Group is a leading proprietary trading broker-
dealer that intelligently adds liquidity and transparency to electronic
markets across the globe. At SSG, we have brought together some of the world’s
brightest traders, researchers, and technologists to collaborate and solve
some of the most intellectually stimulating and technically challenging
problems faced in any industry.

Our cross discipline team holds degrees in Computer Science, Electrical
Engineering, Math, Physics, and Statistics. We share ideas and collaborate to
maximize our differing experiences and backgrounds. Our team finds inspiration
everywhere, including academia and parallel industries; sparking our next
great ideas.

As a Quantitative Developer on one of our newest trading teams, you will be
directly involved in scaling their trading abilities. You'll take ownership of
numerous development projects and work closely with the team to deliver
components of the system ranging from Trading Algorithms to market
connectivity and everything in between. You'll use your knowledge of data
structures and algorithms, network protocols, integrating and consuming APIs,
all to propel our trading.

Are you driven by your desire to build functional systems that have direct
business impact? Are you interested in the technological challenges of a
dynamic role that touches the entire stack and requires you to develop new
products from the ground up? Can you take charge and be pragmatic in the face
of complex technical challenges? Do you hold yourself accountable, while
working well with others?

If so, we want to speak with you.

Location: New York, New York

Remote: No

Visa Sponsorship: Yes on a case by case basis.

Technologies: C++11/14 (Boost, STL, Multi-threading) on Linux, Python

Contact: Apply here
([http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/1616587](http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/1616587))
or e-mail (hyoon@ssgllc.com).

------
ete_
ETECTURE (jobs@etecture.de) | Karlsruhe/Frankfurt, Germany | Software
Developer Frontend/Backend/Fullstack | ONSITE or REMOTE

We are_ Developing individual business strategies, software architectures and
custom solutions for a diverse set of clients in Germany

We like to_ Understand the business and problems of our customers and help
them to achieve their goals

We work_ 100% at our offices (or full time remote), no on-site projects

We are looking for_ Developers fluent in Java/Kotlin (Spring), JavaScript
(React), HTML/CSS, Software Architectures, SRE tooling who are living in
Germany or other parts of the EU

We create digital life_ so why don't you join us

------
jackietreehorn
Dharma Labs|Full Stack Engineers, General Counsel| San Francisco,US |ONSITE
[https://careers.dharma.io/](https://careers.dharma.io/)

We’re pioneering a rich new landscape at the intersection of financial
technology, design, and the decentralized web. More concretely we are starting
with cryptocurrency borrowing and lending. Our goal is allowing anyone with an
internet connection use financial products that are often unavailable to them
now.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://careers.dharma.io/](https://careers.dharma.io/)

------
venantius
Griffin | Backend / Full-stack Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

We are building an API-first "platform" bank in the UK to be the partner bank
of choice for fintechs. Currently closing our seed round [expecting to have
everything finalized in the next 2-3 weeks] and are looking for our first two
engineering hires.

Stack is Clojure[Script] / Kafka / Postgres / Kubernetes

List with a bit more detail is here:
[https://griffin.sh/jobs](https://griffin.sh/jobs)

Email jobs@griffin.sh to apply

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Lead Product Designer + Engineering
Manager + Head of Marketing | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. We recently launched new features:
[https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG](https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for generalist software engineers, a product designer,
engineering manager, and head of marketing. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or
send us a note at flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS, Node JS, Python
or C#, to work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

------
Irishsteve
Outfittery | Senior Engineer & Lead Engineer Data Platform / Data products |
Berlin | Onsite | Fulltime and Partime

Outfittery is a personalised fashion service for men in Europe. We have 250 -
300 stylists creating custom outfits every day for our customers. They use
data driven / machine learning tools to make this happen.

We've recently spun up a data platform team who will evolve our data
infrastructure, and be the owner of our data products. Currently have an
opening for a lead / staff engineer and a senior engineer.

If you'd like more details drop me a line at steve@outfittery.de I'm the
hiring manager.

------
mfaraci
Wordstream Inc. | Software Engineer | Onsite- Boston, MA | Full time |
www.wordstream.com

Wordstream is a SaaS company based in Boston. We help SMB's achieve their paid
online advertising and digital marketing campaigns. We are looking for
software engineers to join our rapidly growing engineering team.

Technologies used: \- Python \- Knockout.js \- AWS \- PostgreSQL \- Linux

For a list of current openings please click here:
[https://www.wordstream.com/jobs#workable-
api](https://www.wordstream.com/jobs#workable-api)

If you are interested in learning more please feel free to email
mfaraci@wordstream.com

------
dmragone
Square ([https://squareup.com](https://squareup.com)) | Multiple Openings |
Full-Time | Onsite, Visa | San Francisco, New York, Atlanta, Melbourne AU

Software Engineer (Front End), Developer Platform San Francisco, CA
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999687141709](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999687141709)
Come build Square's developer platform, where we succeed when our merchants
and developers succeed

Engineering Manager (backend), Payment Acceptance Reliability Atlanta, GA
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999686815853](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999686815853)
Help us reliably scale our payments platform while also leading agile
development of important new products.

Android Engineer, Square for Retail New York, NY
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999688147624](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999688147624)
Come be a part of a small team building the future of Retail! We need your
help working towards launch on our new flagship Android platform.

Android Engineer, Square Ecommerce San Francisco, CA
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999688147624](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999688147624)
Ecommerce team at Square has top-rated website and commerce store app in the
Play Store (under the brand name Weebly). We need your skills and expertise to
take it to the next level.

Senior AWS Security Engineer New York, NY or San Francisco, CA
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999689064518-seni...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999689064518-senior-
aws-security-engineer) Square is moving hundreds of services from on-prem
infrastructure to the cloud. Join a new team which will ensure this transition
is secure!

See all our openings at
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join AWS Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/801776](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/801776)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/695469](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/695469)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
sammyoos
Dematic | Senior Software Engineer | Waterloo, ON, Canada | ONSITE

Company: builds automated warehousing facilities (both hardware and software)

Team: makes an emulation/simulation software system - requires developers that
can write incredibly tight code, simulating some of the largest warehouse
distribution facilities on the planet. Small team, with a big impact.
[https://dematic.com/virtual](https://dematic.com/virtual)

Tech Stack: C# with the Unity3D engine

Please email careers@dematic.com for more information and reference the
"Senior Unity3D Simulation Development" position.

~~~
meursault
This sounds interesting. Would you consider Unreal rather than Unity?

------
tabbott
Zulip | [https://zulipchat.com/](https://zulipchat.com/) | REMOTE or in San
Francisco | Senior Mobile Engineer | Full-time | SF Zulip is the leading 100%
free and open source alternative to Slack. Our users love Zulip because of our
unique UX with threaded conversations; compared to Slack or its clones, they
find discussions in Zulip more productive. See our website for details, or
read some Hacker News comment threads filled with Zulip love:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16863675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16863675) * [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17622987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17622987) * [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18400988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18400988)

We have a handful of people in the USA, amplified by our enormous and amazing
open source contributor community. The entire product is open source; we make
money selling hosting on Zulip Cloud as well as commercial support for on-site
deployments.

This is an open-source job: all our code is open source and free software. We
do our development in the open on GitHub and our own public Zulip instance at
chat.zulip.org, and dozens of people contribute code every week from all
around the world. You can be anywhere in the world too.

We're primarily looking for an experienced engineer excited about taking our
mobile apps to the next level. The ideal candidate has full-stack engineering
skills, is experienced at participating in open source communities, has great
design sense, gets stuff done, and (if not in SF) has done work remotely
before, either professionally or in a major open source project. But ideal
candidates may not exist, and we're willing to compromise on some of these
things :).

We are also always opportunistically hiring for impressive candidates
interested in working on other parts of Zulip (UI/design,
infrastructure/scalability, growth, etc.).

Apply at [https://zulipchat.com/jobs/](https://zulipchat.com/jobs/)

------
Rootmont_Jobs
ROOTMONT RESEARCH | Front-end and Wordpress Engineers | SF or Remote | PT, FT,
or Freelance

Rootmont is the quantitative crypto platform for all of your trading analysis.
It is the only site to offer institutional level tools to individual
investors. Help us create financial freedom for everyone. www.rootmont.com

RESPONSIBILITIES \- Develop investment tools. \- Expand site to include
additional asset class sectors. \- Condense and simplify complex information
into easily understandable analysis. \- PERK: Learn the ins and outs of
investing.

TECH STACK \- PHP \- Javascript \- Angular \- Wordpress

EMAIL: jobs@rootmont.com

------
banuguler
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity

    
    
       ______     ______     ______     ______   ______     ______   
      /\  ___\   /\  __ \   /\  ___\   /\__  _\ /\  __ \   /\  == \  
      \ \ \____  \ \ \/\ \  \ \___  \  \/_/\ \/ \ \  __ \  \ \  __<  
       \ \_____\  \ \_____\  \/\_____\    \ \_\  \ \_\ \_\  \ \_\ \_\
        \/_____/   \/_____/   \/_____/     \/_/   \/_/\/_/   \/_/ /_/
                                                                   
    

[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. Over half of millennials and nearly a third of American
adults are into astrology. We just raised $5m from the people behind companies
like Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking to bring talented software developers to join our 8-person team
in Chinatown, NYC. We’ve been taking a full-stack approach to the way we work
but are open to having you dive deep into areas you’re especially passionate
about.

Our stack includes

    
    
      • Haskell for our backend API
      • Swift and Android Native for our mobile apps
      • React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)
      • AWS to host our infrastructure
      • PostgreSQL
    

We want your help

    
    
      • Shipping new features in our iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to >1M daily users
      • Developing internal tools to give our content editors super powers
      • Using TB of analytics data to help the product team develop insights
      • Making this the best place to work
    

$0 deductible fully-covered health care, unlimited vacation (min 4 weeks),
conference/book/whatever budget

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> ben at costarastrology.com

------
tokenrove
Untether.ai | multiple developers | Toronto & Montreal, Canada | REMOTE |
Full-Time | [https://untether.ai](https://untether.ai)

Our team is developing brand new hardware to do high-performance neural
network and deep learning inference. We're remote-first, senior people trying
to raise the bar on high-performance and low-energy AI hardware.

We have interesting problems in the domains of optimizing compilers, graph
algorithms, computer architecture, and machine learning. Candidates with
experience working with performance-sensitive systems preferred.

------
ntembrevilla
SocialSurvey | Senior Front end Engineer | San Ramon, CA/SF East Bay Area |
Onsite | Fulltime

Hello HN! Our CTO, Doug Warren, is hiring/building out his core team for
building a massively scalable communications and reputation management system.
SocialSurvey is currently looking for a Senior UI Developer who has at least
six years of experience working with and creating frontend web applications
built on Angular.js, React or Vue. As an early hire of our frontend team
you’ll be helping us establish our process for building production-ready and
well-tested web applications. Experience using CI/CD pipelines and automated
testing tools is ideal.

You can expect to be interacting closely with stakeholders, project managers
and other QA and development teams to deliver on items in our roadmap. You’ll
help guide future UI development so we’re looking for good communication
skills and team players. Your day-to-day will consist of working with our
existing web application written on Angular.js and jQuery and working towards
the future. Our APIs are written in Java and hosted on AWS so experience with
other parts of our stack is a plus. Other tasks include helping design and
plan new features on our web applications, performing root-cause analysis and
resolution for technical roadblocks and other issues preventing completion of
tasks, and producing high-quality code that is testable and traceable.
SocialSurvey is an established startup with a large customer base of
enterprise and SMB customers. We recently closed our series “A-round” of
funding to fully scale out our enterprise reputation platform across multiple
verticals.

Our products today are helping companies dominate local search and support
national brands by building and managing high-quality reputations of service
professionals and their business. Investors include Silicon Valley Partners
and Kennet Partners.

Does the idea of being an early team member for a fast growing start-up excite
you? Feel free to reach out to me directly: nicole@socialsurvey.com or apply
through our website: [https://socialsurvey.com/careers/job/sr-backend-
developer/](https://socialsurvey.com/careers/job/sr-backend-developer/). I
personally look at every submission…..thank you!

------
jtaft
One Up Security, LLC | Application Security Engineer, Consulting | Rochester,
NY | ONSITE | Interns and Part Time

We love challenging and interesting projects! Our focus has been testing web
applications, and prefer white box testing. Projects have ranged from:

\- Threat modeling systems to mitigate risks against nation state actors

\- Reviewing protocols relying upon cryptography to recover or forge messages

\- Uncovering memory corruption vulnerabilities in routers

\- Reporting serious vulnerabilities in investment applications allow
attackers to steal money

\- Much, much, more!

Email us as at info@oneupsecurity.com if interested to work with us, or if you
would like to network.

------
alexbilbie
Popsa | London (ONSITE) | Full-time | Platform Engineer, Android Engineer,
Lead Web Application Engineer

Popsa is a design-led, engineering focussed company that uses machine learning
to help people rediscover their best experiences and turn them into beautiful
printed products.

We're looking for the following:

A platform engineer to work on an event-driven serverless + microservices
stack written in Golang + Python.

An Android engineer to work on an app with customers in 50 countries

A lead web app engineer to work on a brand new project

[https://blog.popsa.com/jobs](https://blog.popsa.com/jobs)

------
cruiserecruiter
Cruise Automation | San Francisco, CA |Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full Time |
getcruise.com/careers

Leadership Roles:

Engineering Manager - PaaS (Full time, San Francisco)
[https://bit.ly/2H9Bl9b](https://bit.ly/2H9Bl9b)

Engineering Manager - PaaS (Full time, Seattle)
[https://bit.ly/2EKyWjB](https://bit.ly/2EKyWjB)

Engineering Manager - Developer Platform (Full time, San Francisco)
[https://bit.ly/2J6Wtio](https://bit.ly/2J6Wtio)

Engineering Manager - Simulation Platform (Full time, San Francisco)
[https://bit.ly/2UuqASZ](https://bit.ly/2UuqASZ)

Site Reliability Manager (Full time, San Francisco)
[https://bit.ly/2O00HI7](https://bit.ly/2O00HI7)

Open Roles:

Senior Platform Engineer - Engineering Productivity (Full time, Seattle)
[https://bit.ly/2wJkdBb](https://bit.ly/2wJkdBb)

Senior Platform Engineer - Engineering Productivity (Full Time, San
Francisco)[https://bit.ly/2CgbkSy](https://bit.ly/2CgbkSy)

Senior Platform Observability Engineer (Full Time, Seattle)
[https://bit.ly/2Wu4HEf](https://bit.ly/2Wu4HEf)

Senior DevOps Engineer - Engineering Productivity (Full Time, San Francisco)
[https://bit.ly/2WnJWOz](https://bit.ly/2WnJWOz)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Full Time, San Francisco)
[https://bit.ly/2HR0sxC](https://bit.ly/2HR0sxC)

About Cruise:

We have grown from a 40-person start-up to 1300+ FTE Company. We are hiring
1000+ FTE in 2019. 200+ Engineers in Seattle. Cruise has secured $7.25B in
funding from GM, SoftBank, Honda, T. Rowe Price Associates. We're testing our
autonomous technology on the all-new Chevrolet Bolt EV in CA, AZ, MI.

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Full
Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in creating fin-tech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.2 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

We can’t sponsor visas, unfortunately.

------
IndianAg0711
Moki | San Antonio, TX | Onsite preferred, remote considered | Full-time |
www.moki.com

Moki is a Mobile Device Management product aimed at companies using single-
purposed Android and iOS devices worldwide.

We're in the need of an experienced back-end Java developer. Knowledge of
Google Cloud Platform, especially App Engine, is a huge plus. Maven, MongoDB,
and MySQL knowledge will also earn you strong points.

Engineers that prefer to operate with more autonomy and lack of strongly-
defined structure will find our current environment more rewarding.

Please send resumes and questions to joseph@mokimobility.com

------
footstock
Footstock | Full Stack/Frontend Developer | remote only

Footstock is a mix between fantasy football and sports betting. We launched
just 2 months ago, after a quite successful Indiegogo campaign netting us
250k. Now we want to expand our platform and preparing for Series A.

Angular 7 | Java 8, Spring | Postgres | AWS

We work only remote, anywhere in the world. No coding interview. 20+
hours/week. We look for independent and self-organized people. Angular
knowledge is necessary. Full Stack would be a plus, as well as other skills in
operations, native development or game design.

oliver@footstock.com

------
ejcx
Cloudflare | SF, SJ, Austin, London | Onsite |
[https://cloudflare.com](https://cloudflare.com)

Cloudflare's Security team is hiring a variety of different skillsets. We are
looking for people who can take ownership over the security of specific parts
of our stack.

    
    
        - Edge Security / Infrastructure Security
        - Product Security / Application Security
        - Technical Program Managers 
        - Identity and Access Management
        - much more.
    

If you have any questions please reach out.

------
stock4hire
Nines | Senior Engineering Manager | Palo Alto, CA | onsite Nines is a Series
A startup looking to change healthcare and has partnered with some of the top
health systems in the US. We are developing a whole suite of world-class
software to help doctors provide better care using the power of modern AI with
industry-leading results.

We're in stealth mode so ping me at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregstock/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregstock/)
to learn more.

~~~
stock4hire
As the Senior Engineering Manager for Nines clinical, you will manage the
engineering team responsible for creating our doctor facing products. You will
work with designers and product managers to understand an incredibly nuanced
and interesting space and make the experience delightful, useful, and fast.
You will nurture a team of kind, driven, data-oriented people committed to
making health care better.

You will recruit and shape the team from the current two members to 5-7 in the
next year. You will be in charge of the technical architecture and people from
the client to the server. You do not need to be an expert at all levels of the
stack (although it’s great if you are!), but you will get expert-level
results. You will help accelerate our learning with customers and optimize
creating an enduring company.

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered data platform and products
improve decision making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global
burden of disease through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we
process data and stitch together information about patients (over 300M in US),
doctors, hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven (55 engineers out of 140 employees) company
and growing fast. We have significant traction and revenue.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Hacker News Post

Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered data platform and products
improve decision making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global
burden of disease through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we
process data and stitch together information about patients (over 300M in US),
doctors, hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven (55 engineers out of 140 employees) company
and growing fast. We have significant traction and revenue.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Engineering / Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Scientist

* Sr. Data Scientist

* Sr. Engineering Manager / Director

* Staff Software Engineer

* Sr. Engineer - Data Warehouse

* Analytics Engineer

* Sr. Software or Data Engineer

* Lead Cloud Security Engineer

Product / Design:

* Director of Product Management

* Technical Product Manager

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django, Snowflake

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a successful start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with a key emphasis on personal development. Our culture is driven by respect,
transparency, collaboration and direct feedback. We love lean, iterative
improvements, and success is measured by the value we create for our users.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Product Designer | Remote

Hotjar | Product Manager | Remote

[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
shifto
Company website is down.

------
mahyarr
OpenPhone | San Francisco | On-site |
[https://www.openphone.co](https://www.openphone.co)

OpenPhone is building the modern phone system for startups. We believe the
business communication space is going through rapid modernization and phones
are still a product of the past. We are here to change that and we are hiring
for engineers across the board.

Apply here if you are excited about this problem space:

[https://jobs.lever.co/openphone](https://jobs.lever.co/openphone)

------
tehansen
Pear Deck | Full-time | REMOTE | Iowa City, IA

* Senior Software Engineer * Dev Ops Engineer

We are growing fast and are looking for experienced people to help us scale
and build our product. We currently have open positions posted for a Senior
Software Engineer and a DevOps Engineer. The stack is primarily JS based and
most of our systems run on GCP (k8s).

Please reach out to me directly at thomas@peardeck.com or via our open
position posts at [https://peardeck.com/careers](https://peardeck.com/careers)

------
Muanh
iGotcha Studios | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.igotchastudios.com](http://www.igotchastudios.com)

Who are we:

iGotcha Studios is a mobile game developer based in Stockholm, Sweden. Our
mission is to create imaginative, fun, and innovative mobile experiences that
engages and entertains players around the world. As an emerging company with
over 10 passionate and experienced game enthusiasts, iGotcha Studios aims to
create games that challenge people while providing them with immersive
experiences merging fantasy with the real world.

Who are we looking for:

* Senior Backend Developer: [http://www.igotchastudios.com/jobs/senior-backend-developer/](http://www.igotchastudios.com/jobs/senior-backend-developer/)

* Full-Stack Developer: [http://www.igotchastudios.com/jobs/full-stack-developer/](http://www.igotchastudios.com/jobs/full-stack-developer/)

* Unity Programmer: [http://www.igotchastudios.com/jobs/unity-programmer/](http://www.igotchastudios.com/jobs/unity-programmer/)

* Technical Artist: [http://www.igotchastudios.com/jobs/technical-artist/](http://www.igotchastudios.com/jobs/technical-artist/)

------
ajb413
PubNub | All Departments | San Francisco, USA | London, UK | Katowice, PL |
Full-time | ONSITE | REMOTE | PubNub is the real-time API. It enables users to
connect their devices, deliver data, and control systems using our global data
streaming network. Think of it like SMS for the internet. In fact, 10% of
devices on Earth send data with PubNub every day.

We deliver trillions of monthly real-time messages for financial services,
chat apps, online auctions, multiplayer games, telecom infrastructure,
rideshare/taxi apps, retail apps and more.

Business Development

Developer Relations

Engineering

Marketing

Operations

Legal

------
smurfysmurf
Spreetail | Austin, TX Lincoln, NE | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://about.spreetail.com/careers](https://about.spreetail.com/careers)

Spreetail is an established marketplace E-Commerce business that is now
building its own first-party marketplace for the first time. The Spreetail.com
tech stack is brand new and offers many greenfield engineering opportunities.

We are hiring multiple engineering positions. If you are interested in a
referral please let me know prior to applying.

------
mscinc
Medical Science & Computing (MSC) - Help build a world-class DevOps Platform
for the National Center for Biotechnology Information (NCBI). NCBI
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)) hosts the human
genome project, PubMed, BLAST, PMC and host of world class services to support
biomedical research. NCBI is also the most visited .gov domain according to
[https://analytics.usa.gov/](https://analytics.usa.gov/)

Smart people, agile teams, open culture, great opportunities, lots of
potential, flexible hours. NCBI's building is on the NIH Bethesda campus near
Washington DC, steps away from the Red line metro stop and several bike
routes.

NCBI's strategy is multi-cloud (including on-prem), using cloud-agnostic
cluster schedulers / container orchestrators, service mesh, distributed
tracing and monitoring products.

Examples of technologies used or evaluated: Docker, Kubernetes (k8s),
HashiCorp products (Nomad, Terraform, Packer, Consul, Vault), Linkerd, Istio,
Envoy, InfluxDB, Telegraf, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS, GCP, CentOS, Python,
Django, Rust, Golang, Scala, Finagle.

MSC | DevOps Adoption Engineer | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3366/devops-
adoption-e...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3366/devops-adoption-
engineer/job)

MSC | DevOps Tech Lead | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | [https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3367/devops-technical-...](https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3367/devops-technical-lead/job)

MSC | DevOps Systems Engineer | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | [https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3365/devops-systems-en...](https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3365/devops-systems-engineer/job)

MSC | DevOps Inventory Engineer Analyst | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3365/devops-systems-
en...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3365/devops-systems-engineer/job)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes Elixir, C#/.NET, TypeScript/(Node.js and React),
Azure, Kong, K8s, Docker, Mongo and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to contact us
by writing a mail with your CV to recruiting@smapiot.com.

Important: Emails from recruiters and spam factories will be ignored.

------
adefelic
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/) We’re a small and fun software
team looking for Senior Java Backend, JavaScript, and Android developers. Our
customers love our product and you will play a crucial role in making them
even happier. If you love thinking through new ideas and interactions, how to
execute them in an innovative way, and have a deep respect for user
experience, come join our team! Bevi is a Series C, hardware IoT startup that
has raised over $60 million to bring customizable, healthy hydration to
offices and facilities across the US and Canada. We’re on a mission is to
eliminate plastic bottles by making the best drinks instantly available, using
purified tap water, CO2, and natural flavors. Since our founding in 2013,
we’ve saved over 60 million plastic bottles. We’re disrupting the traditional
bottled beverage supply chain by bringing point-of-use beverage creation to
the next level.

Senior Java Backend Engineer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/6DF4E74A5A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/6DF4E74A5A)

Senior Software Developer, Javascript:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/E92F27F73E](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/E92F27F73E)

Senior Software Developer, Android:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/C602628A37](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/C602628A37)

------
lingz
Software Engineer / Data Scientist | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.aiden.ai/](https://www.aiden.ai/) Help us define the future of
work with our AI powered Data Analyst. Aiden is democratizing data science,
giving non-technical user acquisition analysts the tools to manipulate data
science algorithms. We're a small and young company that's growing both our
product and our team quickly. Typescript + Python.

Reach out at ling@aiden.ai

------
markoa
Semaphore CI/CD | Senior Engineer | Full-time | Remote
[https://semaphoreci.com](https://semaphoreci.com)

Semaphore helps developers ship great products at high velocity. We're a
bootstrapped remote company, you'll be working with a high-performance
international team and have a real impact.
[https://semaphore.workable.com/j/7899071CEA](https://semaphore.workable.com/j/7899071CEA)

------
joman
Cerego | Engineering | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.cerego.com/](https://www.cerego.com/) We are an educational
technology company changing the way people learn. We are looking for:

Senior Full Stack Engineer | Full Stack Engineer | Android Engineer

Tech stack: native iOS and Android, React, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, AWS

Apply online at [https://cerego.workable.com/](https://cerego.workable.com/)

------
evdoctor
ExecVision | Arlington Office | Full Time ExecVision provides data driven
phone conversation coaching. We pull calls and meta data for our customers
then run analytics / NLP / Machine learning to provide a data driven dashboard
that guides our customers to better call training. Our stack is Kotlin /
Python / Postgres / Elasticsearch / Tensorflow, on AWS.

Customer Support Specialist - please email for more information

To apply, please email your resume to tech-careers@execvision.io.

------
MarkOSullivan
Company: Argent [https://www.argent.xyz/](https://www.argent.xyz/) Job: Senior
Android Engineer & Senior Backend Engineer Location: Remote (Europe only)

Argent is the first smart wallet for crypto. It has the simplicity and
security of the best new banking apps - without the bank. We hope it solves
some of crypto’s biggest problems: there are no seed phrases, transaction fees
or cryptic addresses. And it protects you from theft.

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Junior IT Project Manager (Application / Web Development): [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/junior-it-pm/?ref=keyvalue...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/junior-it-pm/?ref=keyvalues)

* Magento 2 Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Java, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, React, PostgreSQL, Docker, Nomad

------
simon_bc
Valsys | Python/Golang | London, UK | On-site

Valsys is a machine learning platform for company valuation changing the way
institutional investors do financial modelling. We’ve built an engine from the
ground up that allows you to value public companies in seconds.

Our backend services are in python and go, we use a variety of databases
(relational, NoSQL, graph) and our frontend is in react/redux.

If you’re a senior engineer looking to have a big impact on a fast growing
company then get in touch: careers@valsys.io.

------
hagridaaron91
Disney Studios (Contract) - SRE, Sr. SRE | Onsite/Possible Remote | Glendale,
CA (Los Angeles)

K8s, AWS, GitlabCI, Terraform, etc. Hit me up on Keybase if you're interested
@hagridaaron

------
beckerfuffle
Penn Medicine - Predictive Healthcare team | Software Engineer, Data Scientist
| Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time

Help improve patient outcomes by predicting the future.
[http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/](http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/)

Penn Medicine (a.k.a University of Pennsylvania Health System) is the largest
private employer in Philadelphia and home to the nation's first hospital. The
predictive healthcare team focuses on using machine learning to help
clinicians make more informed decisions.

We’re seeking both a Software Engineer
([http://bit.ly/UPHSEngineer](http://bit.ly/UPHSEngineer)) and a Data
Scientist ([http://bit.ly/UPHSData](http://bit.ly/UPHSData)) to help us build
operational predictive applications that utilize Electronic Medical Record
(time series, imagery, text), social media, wearables, and IoT data.

As a Software Engineer you will:

* Collaborate with our Data Scientists and clinical partners to build predictive healthcare applications that can reliably scale to the needs of the organization.

* Create and deploy micro-services to our cloud-based and on-premise Hashicorp clusters.

* Build frameworks designed to speed up and facilitate algorithm development.

As a Data Scientist you will:

* Collaborate with our Software Engineers and clinical partners to apply machine learning and statistics to help improve the lives of people affected by serious illness.

* Work for the PAIR center [http://pair.upenn.edu/](http://pair.upenn.edu/) on leading the Data Science aspects of projects that will improve patient outcomes [http://bit.ly/UPHSImproveCare](http://bit.ly/UPHSImproveCare)

* Lead large data acquisition, data mining, NLP, and analysis projects.

You will report under Michael Draugelis @mdraugelis, Chief Data Scientist, and
work directly with the rest of the Predictive Healthcare team.

If you have any questions I can be reached at Michael.Becker (at)
uphs.upenn.edu

------
cabreraustwo
ustwo | Technology Director | New York, NY | Full-Time | Visas welcomed |
ustwo.com

At ustwo, we design and build digital experiences for our clients. Our
products span across mobile and web, as well as immersive technologies such as
AR / VR, all the way to wearables and IoT devices. Our technology team engages
in full production builds, as well as functioning as creative technologists,
strategists, and architects in the conceptual stages of projects.

We are looking for a Technology Director to join the leadership team in our
New York studio. As the Technology Director, you will be responsible for the
overarching technology leadership, well-being and development of our tech team
of 10. This role will sit on the New York leadership team, collaborating
closely with all disciplines and the Managing Director to drive future
innovation and improvements, as well as driving the overarching business
impact in the studio. It will then be your responsibility to translate the
studio strategy into tangible practices and capabilities for the technology
team.

Apply here: [https://www.ustwo.com/join-us/jobs/4220436002-technology-
dir...](https://www.ustwo.com/join-us/jobs/4220436002-technology-director)

------
azmorf
Handsome | Front-End Experience/UI (Creative) Developer | Austin, TX | Full-
Time or Part-Time | Onsite or Remote |
[http://handsome.is](http://handsome.is)

Handsome is holistic experience design and technology agency. We combine our
human-centered design approach with technical skillset to architect and build
solutions that helps transform our clients' businesses. We have worked with
Dell, FedEx, Home Depot, Facebook, Nickelodeon, Keller Williams, Indeed,
Silvercar, WP Engine and others.

We're looking for creative front-end developers capable of and with a track
record for creating impressive, award-worthy and award-winning interactive web
experiences. If you know React, Angular and such – great, but not required.
The right fit would have a strong grasp on libraries such as three.js, GSAP,
Scrollr, Animate.css, anime, and so on; and have built the websites on par
with those that win awards at
[https://www.awwwards.com/](https://www.awwwards.com/),
[https://thefwa.com/](https://thefwa.com/),
[https://www.webbyawards.com/](https://www.webbyawards.com/),
[https://www.csswinner.com/](https://www.csswinner.com/).

The developer would work closely with our creative director and
product/experience designers to create amazing interactive websites for our
clients.

Again – track record for creating impressive, award-worthy and award-winning
interactive web experiences is a MUST. Your application MUST include links a
portfolio of, or directly to the websites you have created that are on par
with what you see winning awards on
[https://www.awwwards.com/](https://www.awwwards.com/),
[https://thefwa.com/](https://thefwa.com/),
[https://www.webbyawards.com/](https://www.webbyawards.com/),
[https://www.csswinner.com/](https://www.csswinner.com/) .

Apply here:
[https://airtable.com/shr9WxZ5WLnYEanKg](https://airtable.com/shr9WxZ5WLnYEanKg)

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | Engineering and Customer Engineering | Remote (core hours ~UTC -6,
any latitude) | Full-time |
[https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com) |
[https://zoom.us/j/874728147](https://zoom.us/j/874728147)

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases and servers.

We build secure, high-throughput networking systems in Go. If you enjoy
writing code that is parsimonious, correct, yet featureful -- you may enjoy
coding with us. If you enjoy shipping a product that is appreciated by a
growing population of happy, paying customers every day -- you may enjoy
shipping with us :)

We're a fully remote (UTC -5 to -8), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Stop by if you have a minute! I'll keep this Zoom session open for the next 90
minutes: [https://zoom.us/j/874728147](https://zoom.us/j/874728147)

Current roles:

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Senior Software Engineer

* Customer Engineer - West (anywhere UTC -6 to -10)

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note: justin@strongdm.com

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Software Engineer - Full Stack | New York, NY (NYC)
| ONSITE | [https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States. You'll be working on
production software that has a real impact on the average American's life
everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills, understand their
financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

Software Engineer - Full Stack:
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer-
full-stack)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * Banking,
finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City,
New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
vruiz
implesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite (and some Remote), Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - SRE/Platform engineer in Japan (f/m): Job listing not ready yet but do ask!
    

PS: We are just starting operations in Japan, so if you speak Japanese that's
a strong plus!

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

~~~
thisismyswamp
Why do you add f/m to every opening?

------
golovast
Factual | systems/devops/sre engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Factual is a location data company. A startup, but we have been around for ~10
years. Some of the tech we use: AWS, colo, hadoop ecosystem, kubernetes and
much more. Looking to expand and grow our systems engineering discipline.

[https://grnh.se/2abacd4d1](https://grnh.se/2abacd4d1)

If you have any questions, email me directly: arthurf [at] factual.com

------
unignorant
Nash | Backend, Mobile, Platform, DevOps | REMOTE |
[https://nash.io](https://nash.io)

We are looking for talented people to help us build and secure infrastructure
for the cloud-based components of our distributed, non-custodial exchange. If
this sounds like your skillset, or even sounds like something you'd like to
learn to do, we'd love to hear from you! We are a small team (about 30 people)
and our main hiring goal, whatever the position, is to recruit more brilliant,
humble people. We work primarily in Elixir and TypeScript for our core
services.

A few notable things about the company:

* We employ people from more than 14 different countries. Everyone is remote, including the founders. Pluralities of the team are in the US and Europe.

* We are well capitalized and raised money from both traditional VCs and the public. We launched the first ever public sale of a regulated security token in Europe, NEX (Nash Exchange).

* While we are building a consumer focused non-custodial (often called "decentralized") exchange, we believe strongly in regulatory compliance and have acquired the necessary licenses to operate trading and payment services in the US and Europe.

* Some keywords for people scanning through: elixir, rust, cryptography, distributed system, kubernetes, blockchain, security token, bitcoin, ethereum

Open positions:

* [https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io)

* Mobile: [https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/c6af3c24-ff17-4154-add9-225b9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/c6af3c24-ff17-4154-add9-225b9b..).

* Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/1928193c-a2d8-47a4-a392-a99987...](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/1928193c-a2d8-47a4-a392-a99987..).

* Platform / DevOps: [https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/665430a0-f9a4-4cc8-8c76-fa4066...](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/665430a0-f9a4-4cc8-8c76-fa4066..).

Also feel free to email me directly at ethan@nash.io. I'm our CTO and happy to
answer any questions about the company.

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Senior Front-end Engineer
| Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

Frontend: Angular 6, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-engineer/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
timjackwilkins
iStreamPlanet | Backend Engineer | Remote | Full Time | Visa

We are looking for talented engineers to join our Seattle team onsite or
remote.

Stuff You Care About:

Competitive compensation (75th percentile in Seattle) Remote Work (If you got
skillz) Tech Company extras (401K, Bonus, Stock, unlimited ball point pens,
and beer)

Stuff We Care About:

5-10 years of relevant experience. Strong understanding of one or more
industry-standard languages (e.g. Go/C/C++/C#/Java/Swift/Python). Experience
working with distributed systems Experience developing in a cloud environment
Ability to pass a technical screen Emotional Intelligence

Brief Summary Of Our Company iStreamPlanet delivers some of the world’s most
prestigious and most viewed online experiences, such as the Olympics, Super
Bowl, NCAA March Madness and FIFA World Cup. We are majority owned by Turner
and a subsidiary of WarnerMedia, much like our sister companies HBO and Warner
Bros, but we are also uniquely positioned to serve the broader market in the
US and globally.

Apply directly to the position and we shall be in touch:
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?p=job%2Fofkz9fw1](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?p=job%2Fofkz9fw1)

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations. Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more
collaborative modeling paradigm that is inspired by logic programming and
applied ontology yet is still accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer
analysts. We are a small, funded, early-stage team with significant domain
experience with our target customers. The team previously worked together on a
distributed search and data management startup and sold the company a few
years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Experience in the following is a plus:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parsers, interpreters, virtual
machines, compilers)

Language experience: any logic/constraint language (required), C / C++ (plus)

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
klarx_muc
klarx | Senior Ruby Developer, IT Team Lead Backend, Backend Developers,
Product Data Manager, Product Owner| Munich, GERMANY | ONSITE

www.klarx.de

At klarx, we are building the future of the digital construction sector! As
the leading online rental platform for construction equipment, we
revolutionize the letting of construction machines. Through us, the rental
process becomes easier, faster and more cost-efficient. Customers like
Deutsche Bahn and Strabag are already working with our digital solution
throughout Germany in order to successfully master complex construction
projects. Apply now if you want to lead a promising industry into a new,
digital age.

Joining klarx now will give you the possibility to impact and help with the
transition to revolutionize our stack to a more modern one. We are always open
to different technologies. As of now we are using Elixir to handle blazing
fast time sensible requests, ElasticSearch for instant search results, React
for snappy user experience and Rails to implement our business logic. And the
list is going to get bigger and bigger as we try to make our solution more
reliable, smart and automated. In our development team we try to apply the
best of the agile methodology and improve our development cycle with
continuous integration.

As we use mainly Ruby on rails for our platform development we are looking for
candidates which have a profound experience with Rails. If you are interested
in joining us please contact our HR department via jobs@klarx.com.

You can also find this and our other open challenges here:

[https://www.klarx.de/jobs](https://www.klarx.de/jobs)

VISA Support: YES

------
nkrumm
UW Laboratory Medicine | ONSITE (Seattle, WA) | Full-Time

Our department maintains all clinical testing and laboratory operations at the
UW Medical Center, from sample collection to analysis and final reporting. We
employ over 900 people and handle 30 million tests each year. In parallel, we
research, develop and operationalize novel diagnostics in genomics, mass
spectrometry, flow cytometry and automated imaging.

* Data Scientist * \- Develop our data warehouse, ETL/analysis pipelines and our front-end reporting tools. \- Ideal candidates will have healthcare or laboratory data experience and will have technical expertise in data science, database management, application development, etc.

* Bioinformatics Engineer * \- Develop cutting-edge genomics bioinformatics pipelines for our clinical sequencing lab. As an academic lab, we pursue new and interesting diagnostic tests, including cell-free DNA testing, RNAseq, etc.

Our stack: Primarily R, python, and SQL. We run on mixed (HIPAA compliant) AWS
and local infrastructure.

QUALIFIED JUNIOR APPLICANTS are welcome to apply.

\-------

Why UW Lab Medicine?

‣ You'll impact patient care through improvements to the quality, accuracy and
precision of our laboratory tests. Our department prides itself in innovation
and we are highly motivated to bring on new solutions that improve our
clinical service.

‣ You'll gain experience with "real world", highly complex and interesting
data directly from our laboratory and clinical data streams.

‣ You'll interface with a wide range of users and stakeholders, all of who are
committed to the UW's "Patients are First" aim.

\-------

Feel free to contact me at nkrumm@uw.edu with [hnjob] in the subject line or
see our official listings at:

[https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default....](https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default.cfm?szCategory=jobprofile&szOrderID=166120)
[https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default....](https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default.cfm?szCategory=jobprofile&szOrderID=162898)

------
hol
Caviar for Companies (Formerly Zesty, YC W14) | Senior Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA / Remote

[http://smrtr.io/-Y8w](http://smrtr.io/-Y8w)

Help make Caviar for Companies the best catering experience in the industry.
We need your skills and expertise to tackle our most challenging engineering
problems including: recommendation algorithms, real-time logistics and
operations scheduling.

------
eastbaydev
Tardigrade | Developer Evangelist | San Francisco, CA Atlanta, GA REMOTE OK |
Full-time |www.tardigrade.io

Tardigrade is decentralized cloud object storage. With Tardigrade cloud
storage, your files are encrypted and split into pieces client-side before
being distributed across our network of high-performance storage nodes. Like
the mighty water bear after which we are named, we are resilient, durable, and
just generally awesome.

As developer evangelist you’ll be the public face of Tardigrade, helping to
grow our developer community. You like brainstorming with others, and feel
gratified when your help helps others succeed. You treat others kindly, make
time for everyone who has interest in the product, and understand enough about
business to identify those who’d benefit from talking with our biz dev team.
You will foster relationships with influential developers and inspire them to
use our platform and build innovative, useful things on top of it.

You are a skillful, engaging presenter: unafraid of operating in crowds, and
able to confidently project caring, a deep credibility, development expertise
and first-hand experience. You will be inspiring developers through
educational activities to engage with our platform technologies. You’ll
produce and contribute to open-source projects; speak at and attend
conferences and industry events, and hackathons; write blog articles; create
demos and code samples.

We offer great benefits such as unlimited PTO (paid time off),
health/dental/vision insurance, employer-matched 401k, and a bonus plan

Requirements

\- Professional experience equivalent to a Lead Engineer or BS in Computer
Science (you’ve shipped some code). Very organized; can balance multiple
priorities

\- Familiar with our product, or able to ramp up to a proficient level in a
short time

\- Publicly available writing samples and recordings of presentations on tech
topics

\- Established professional presence on social media and forums

\- Some contributions to GitHub and/or open source communities

\- Ability and willing to spend 50% of your time traveling: domestically
between Tardigrade headquarters in Salt Lake City and San Francisco and
Atlanta, with a permanent residence in one of these cities; and
internationally (Europe and Asia)

Interested? Contact jocelyn@storj.io

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us in
raising the standard of trust online. All of our positions are fully-remote
and we do sponsor H-1Bs.

DuckDuckGo | Director of Paid Advertising | Paoli, PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Director of Insights | Paoli, PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Mobile Technical Lead | Paoli, PA | REMOTE, VISA

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
rgaino
Motorway |Senior Backend Developer (Javascript) | Remote (HQ in London)|
Fulltime | [https://motorway.co.uk](https://motorway.co.uk)

Full description: [https://angel.co/company/motorway/jobs/562709-senior-
backend...](https://angel.co/company/motorway/jobs/562709-senior-backend-
developer-javascript)

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
dm_c1
Capital One | Ops/DevOps (Windows/PowerShell/Jenkins) | McLean VA, ONSITE

Are you interested in solving a mix of software/hardware deployment problems
for ATM fleet?

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdLtcUb8tvissZk7PE_...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdLtcUb8tvissZk7PE_2_WawX7w9snaI2PrGfsGnsbw99MR4A/viewform)

------
flatline
Stellar Science | Albuquerque, NM - Vienna, VA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[http://www.stellarscience.com](http://www.stellarscience.com)

Modern C++, JavaScript. Work-life balance. Agile methodology. You'll get a
change to work with some great scientists and engineers. Some areas of
interest:

\- computer vision and image processing

\- image simulation

\- spacecraft modeling, telemetry, orbit determination

\- computational electromagnetics

\- high performance computing

~~~
gshakir
You have an invalid SSL certificate.

~~~
flatline
_sigh_ thanks, redirected to http for now.

------
ivanche
tado° | Software Engineers | Munich, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | Visa

We are tado°, a modern company which develops software and hardware for smart
heating and cooling. Located in the beautiful Munich and currently counting
over 170 employees we are looking for true Software Crafstmen (both journeymen
and masters) - passionate problem solvers, tinkerers, explorers, enthusiasts!
Backend, IoT, embedded - find your dream position at [https://www.tado.com/de-
en/team-and-jobs#jobs](https://www.tado.com/de-en/team-and-jobs#jobs)

What we offer

    
    
      Competitive salary
      Generous vacations - 30 + 1 working days per year
      Learning budget for courses, conferences, books
      Modern tech stack and interesting projects with a lot of freedom
      Free coffee, tea, milk, fruits + subsidized lunch at several nearby cafeterias
      Free tado° devices for your home
    

How to apply

Simply email me! I'm ivan.milosavljevic AT tado.com and, being a Software
Engineer, I will help you directly from the trenches. Alternatively you can
apply through the link above. See you in Munich!

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 2,000 practices that send over
35,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Check out the news about our recent series A here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/)

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
kvgian
Oscar Health | Product & Engineering | New York & California | Full- time |
ONSITE

Oscar Health (hioscar.com) is a startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. We're currently
hiring for a variety of full-time onsite roles in both Engineering and
Product.

hioscar.com/careers

NEW YORK CITY (HQ)

Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61)

Engineering Manager: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1)

Engineering Manager: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1)

Group Product Manager, Concierge:
[https://grnh.se/2111ef521](https://grnh.se/2111ef521)

Senior Fullstack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151)

Senior Product Designer, Internal Tools:
[https://grnh.se/253e49c91](https://grnh.se/253e49c91)

Senior Product Designer, Provider Experience:
[https://grnh.se/22b59c881](https://grnh.se/22b59c881)

Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11)

Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

LOS ANGELES (CULVER CITY)

Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/0345c5d61](https://grnh.se/0345c5d61)

Product Manager, Communications Platform:
[https://grnh.se/946ef9581](https://grnh.se/946ef9581)

Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81)

Senior Software Engineer: Web:
[https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | INTERN |
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)

Work and grow in an environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation!
corrux is a young startup serving the complex digitalization needs of users in
the civil construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure
prediction for heavy civil equipment (think railroad track laying machines or
tunnel borers).

Disrupt the construction industry with us. We completed our seed round early
this year[1] and are busy onboarding new customers!

-Customer Solution Engineer

In this role you will be instrumental in defining how our construction
analytics platform is built. Through interaction with customers, you’ll
discover common usage patterns and feature desires and help us translate them
into concrete tasks for our engineering team. You are observant, patient, and
organized, and can manage customer expectations while recommending which tasks
we should spend engineering effort on.

You should have some experience in technical sales, support, or product
development. Fluency in both English and German is required.

Apply here:
[https://corrux.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=31](https://corrux.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=31)
Or email me with any questions: ryan at corrux.io

We are also hiring interns for winter 2019 and beyond.

[1] [https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/start-
up-...](https://www.handelsblatt.com/unternehmen/industrie/start-up-corrux-
warum-die-mathematikerin-laura-toennies-als-bagger-fluesterin-
gilt/23965996.html)

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. mabl provides automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We closed our $20MM B round
[1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

Our open positions include:

\- UX Designer/Researcher

\- Software Engineer

\- Inside Sales Representative/Account Executive

Familiarity with the follow tech or similar a plus:

\- NoSQL persistence stores

\- Managed scaling services

\- Container orchestration

\- Streaming Pipelines

\- CI/CD Pipelines

\- Browsers/Extensions

\- React

Our stack is built with Java 11, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [2]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

------
jumploops
Agora | Software Engineers, Sr. Product Designer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Fulltime

We build software that helps people build buildings. Specifically, we’re a
materials management platform that helps automate critical supply chain
workflows.

We’re looking for engineers who enjoy augmenting human ability through
software.

Tech: React, Node, GraphQL, Postgres, Kinesis, Elasticsearch, Docker, AWS

About us: VC-backed, < 10 employees, just over a year old

Contact adam@helloagora.com

------
tsc_temp_1
The Spaceship Company| Avionics Software Engineer | Embedded C,C++/opengl |
Mojave, CA

[https://careers-
thespaceshipcompany.icims.com/jobs/5435/avio...](https://careers-
thespaceshipcompany.icims.com/jobs/5435/avionics-software-
engineer/job?branding=live)

Come join the avionics software team that's helping make human space flight
possible.

------
jarfa
OkCupid | New York, NY | multiple roles | FULL TIME | ONSITE |VISA iOS
Engineer, Backend Engineer, Product Manager, SysAdmin, Designer

Statistically speaking, odds are that someone you know has found a date on
OkCupid (seriously, just ask around). And that doesn’t happen by chance. We’re
dedicated to “connecting” people, and we work hard to make OkCupid the
irreverent, yet reliable service you’ve come to know.

------
jonshariat
Project Rōnin

How would you like to work on tech that helps cancer patients get the best
possible treatment, adding to their length and quality of life?

We're funded by Larry Elison, have Dr. David Agus on our board, and are
growing like crazy.

Join our awesome team!: [https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin?lever-
via=wp4X8ZOpcf](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin?lever-via=wp4X8ZOpcf)

~~~
Tepix
Please add a location as advised

------
timwilkins
iStreamPlanet | Backend Engineer | Remote | Full Time

We are looking for talented engineers to join our Seattle team onsite or
remote.

Competitive compensation Remote Work Tech Company extras (401K, Bonus, Stocks)

Looking for: 5-10 years of relevant experience. Strong understanding of one or
more industry-standard languages (e.g. Go/C/C++/C#/Java/Swift/Python).
Experience working with distributed systems Experience developing in a cloud
environment Ability to pass a technical screen Emotional Intelligence

Brief Summary Of Our Company iStreamPlanet delivers some of the world’s most
prestigious and most viewed online experiences, such as the Olympics, Super
Bowl, NCAA March Madness and FIFA World Cup. We are majority owned by Turner
and a subsidiary of WarnerMedia, much like our sister companies HBO and Warner
Bros, but we are also uniquely positioned to serve the broader market in the
US and globally.

Apply here:
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?p=job%2Fofkz9fw1](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?p=job%2Fofkz9fw1)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have any openings for junior devs?

------
candidtim
Square Sense | Data Engineer, Back-end developer | Paris, France | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.square-sense.com/](https://jobs.square-sense.com/)

Team: 8 people and looking to double the size, nice multicultural team, team
leaders with 10+-3 years of professional experience, passionate about IT

Stack: Python, Scala, GCP, DataFlow, BigQuery, K8S, Flask, ...

Company: Square Sense is a fast-growing platform that provides advanced data
solutions to global real estate developers, investors and managers. We build
AI-powered “brains” that improve the operational and financial performance of
real estate assets by providing real-time pattern detection and autonomous
optimization. This also greatly enhances the overall experience for the
tenants.

Position: In Square Sense's Software Development Team we are building a
multitude of products in the domains of data collection, analysis, and
visualization. Our systems collect data from various physical sensors or
third-party data sources, process ingested data in streaming and batch modes,
organize processed data and provide visualizations for it.

Our main programming languages are Python and Scala. Our technology stack
includes Apache Beam, Airflow, Docker and Kubernetes, various Google Cloud
Platform services (BigQuery, Dataflow, Pub/Sub, GKE), various technologies for
API development (we build REST and GraphQL APIs, mostly based on Flask).

An atmosphere at Square Sense: Our nice multicultural team of 8 people works
in the cozy office in the center of Paris, our team leaders have about 10+-3
years of professional software development, and we all passionate about IT. We
are looking for a likewise passionate person with a good team spirit.

We are looking for a person with a professional software development
experience in back-end development or data engineering, a taste of high
quality software and an interest in the domain of data engineering.

This position description is here: [https://jobs.square-sense.com/data-
engineer/](https://jobs.square-sense.com/data-engineer/) , and more related
positions here: [https://jobs.square-sense.com/](https://jobs.square-
sense.com/) .

Feel free to contact us at careers@square-sense.com: to apply, or to ask any
related questions.

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
dblooman
DEPOP | Scala Engineers, Platform Engineers | London, Manchester | Onsite
Full-Time Remote We are the social marketplace where over 12M people come to
buy, sell and discover unique items. Our mission is to empower creative minds
by making our platform the place for the most vibrant communities in the
world. With headquarters in London, spaces in LA and New York, we have a team
of more than 100 people dedicated to enhancing and developing the Depop
experience for our global communities. And we’re just getting started.

Achievements in 2018: - 1 item sold every 4 seconds - 1 item listed every
second - 500m + searches - 30k + likes per hour - 1k + tech releases - 200+
pieces of insight delivered - 8bn API requests per month - 1m gigs of server
traffic per month

Depop is a rapidly scaling business. As our user base of over a million active
users continues to grow, we’re on the hunt for a Scala Engineer to join our
Tech team.

Senior Scala Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/66BFF78BC7/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/66BFF78BC7/)

Scala Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/CC5C89E62B/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/CC5C89E62B/)

Platform Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/92DBE64C63/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/92DBE64C63/)

Software Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/E6A167938B/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/E6A167938B/)

Front End Developer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/0E6DE2B5C9/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/0E6DE2B5C9/)

Solutions Architect :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/450747CCF9/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/450747CCF9/)

Android Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/6B70F6DB04/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/6B70F6DB04/)

Tech: Scala, Python, NodeJS, AWS, Kubernetes, Vault, Terraform, Kotlin, Swift

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, Designers, QA, DevOps | San Francisco &
Pleasanton, CA | Onsite or Remote (US Only)

We're a software team of 25 people within a biotech company of over 450.
Together, we develop novel products that help deconvolute biology. For
example, scientists have been using our products to help identify new drug
targets for Alzheimer's [1] and cystic fibrosis [2]. No biological experience
is required, but if you're interested, there are countless opportunities to
learn!

Recently, our CEO announced that he's considering taking the company public.
We're also in the process of moving to a newly renovated headquarters. [3].
Both our revenue and headcount have been rapidly growing. SF Business Times
awarded us with the #1 fastest-growing private company with "an eye-popping
2,044% spike in revenue" from 2015 to 2017.

You can find out more about our customer facing software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Golang, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux and
TypeScript.

We're currently hiring for all software roles. Some roles are remote friendly
and is indicated in the job posting. You can find details on our careers page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these roles or if you
just want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or
@kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails, regardless of whether they're
informational or applications!

[1]: [https://news.mit.edu/2019/gene-map-alzheimers-
brain-0501](https://news.mit.edu/2019/gene-map-alzheimers-brain-0501)

[2]: [https://www.statnews.com/2018/08/01/new-lung-cell-cystic-
fib...](https://www.statnews.com/2018/08/01/new-lung-cell-cystic-fibrosis-
medicines/)

[3]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-
plans-l...](https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-plans-large-
expansion-2019-mulls-going-public)

------
ronvohra
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires (back-end/front-
end/mobile/data/product) | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest,
Sofia, Shenzhen, Singapore | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the largest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll (very!) soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: back-end with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + API skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have several offices in Europe and are focusing on Scotland, London and
Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got strong software
industry and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and
have the drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I 've recently started at Skyscanner and see a lot of freedom, responsibility,
accountability here. We have room to make decisions, move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better. It's exciting.

Please ping me an email at raunaq.vohra@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you or if you have any questions. If you'd like your referral to be attributed
to me directly but don't want/need to get in touch, please apply via
[https://grnh.se/3dea97751](https://grnh.se/3dea97751) (the Skyscanner jobs
link above works if you don't want to attribute). A note to potential
candidates - please consider 'senior' level positions only if you have several
years of experience acting as a technical lead for large-scale projects. The
bar for senior engineers is very high. If you don't have this yet, I'd
recommend waiting for software engineer II positions to become available.
Also, please specify which job are you applying to from the link above and
which locations(s) you'd prefer.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
azmenak
d1g1t | Senior Software Engineer, Front-End | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE
Full-time

d1g1t is a digital wealth management platform powered by advanced analytics
and risk management tools that offers transparent portfolio management
services to professional advisers and their individual investors. Our goal is
to empower wealth management firms to transition into a new business model
that is driven by technology and analytics, and provides a richer experience
for their clients.

We are looking for an experienced JavaScript (Typescript) developer who is
proficient with React.

On the front-end our tech stack on the front-end includes React, Typescript,
Redux+Sagas, Swift (iOS) and Kotlin (Android)

We are a team that is passionate about our work, and we strive to maintain the
highest standards for code quality. If you are looking to work on genuinely
difficult engineering problems in the front-end space in an engineering
focused organization, this is the job for you.

If you’re interested, please reach out at adam.zmenak@d1g1t.com

------
thelabishiring
thelab | Senior Backend Developer and Senior Front End Developer | Remote or
Onsite | NYC (Hudson Yards area)

We're a creative agency with a deep expertise in solving technology and
creative challenges. Our dev team works closely with creative directors, copy
writers and designers on behalf of our clients, and much the work is with
e-commerce sites. We offer a great working environment with lots of growth,
really good work life balance, a dog friendly office and fun employee events
including bbq's on our deck. To learn more about us, pls visit
www.thelabnyc.com

Here are our open positions:

Senior Backend Developer: [https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#sr-backend-
developer](https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#sr-backend-developer)

Senior Frontend Developer: [https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#sr-frontend-
developer](https://thelabnyc.com/careers/#sr-frontend-developer)

------
melenaos
Menelabs | Graduate full stack developer | Greece/Corfu | Onsite I am hiring a
graduate developer for office at Corfu/Greece to work on SaaS projects in
ASP.NET Mvc Core and JS.

Find more information in the link bellow
[http://www.menelabs.com/careers/](http://www.menelabs.com/careers/)

------
cedricbonhomme
SECURITYMADEIN.LU | Senior Full Stack Developer | Luxembourg, Luxembourg |
Full-Time | ONSITE

[https://securitymadein.lu/jobs/full-stack-developer-
m-f/](https://securitymadein.lu/jobs/full-stack-developer-m-f/)

For the ones willing to work in the security field and contributing to open-
source projects.

------
iddan
[ONSITE] K Health’s Tel Aviv office is looking for great engineers, data
scientists, QA, algorithm developers and doctors. K Health is an AI-powered
health app that empowers consumers with health information based on the
experiences of others. [https://khealth.ai](https://khealth.ai)

------
asudhakar11
Huddl.ai | Backend Engineer | US | SF Bay Area | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Huddl.ai founded by ex-Cisco Webex and Sun engineers, backed by Bain,
Bloomberg and Propel, is building product to help make the most of every
meeting. We're located on Castro St in Mountain View, and looking for a
backend engineer to join our early team!

Do reach out at careers@huddl.ai.

------
artivest
Artivest | NYC | Onsite | artivest.co

We are a tech-driven alternative investment platform that broadens access to
and connects leading private funds to financial advisors and high net worth
individuals.

* Senior Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Angular, Mentorship

* Lead Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Angular, Architecture, Mentorship, Strong Leader

------
LeonidBugaev
Tyk.io | REMOTE (CET tz +- 4 hours) | Full time

Here at Tyk.io we are building open-source API management platform used by
thousands of users.

We are looking for Mid and Senior Golang engineers!

Apply here [https://tyk.io/about/team/go-
developer/](https://tyk.io/about/team/go-developer/)

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | Angular SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime, ONSITE | 40-65k €
+ bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon! :-)

------
dpjason
cQuant | Louisville, CO | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer

cQuant provides a powerful online data analytics platform for the energy
industry. The Application Developer will be part of cQuant.io's core
engineering team working on cQuant’s cloud based numerical computing platform.
Responsibilities include designing and coding subsystems for distributed load
management, data visualization and a user interface that turns the cloud into
your personal super-computer. This person will be working in a small team of
highly motivated developers.

Required Skills: Three years (or more) of application development experience
C++ JavaScript Linux / Unix

Desired Skills: experience developing distributed applications experience
developing single page web apps some familiarity with Linux cloud
administration some familiarity with R and/or Python a plus

In interested, contact david@cquant.io

------
cnj
commercetools | Software Engineer - Scala | On-Site | Full-Time | Berlin,
Germany |
[https://commercetools.com/careers](https://commercetools.com/careers)

We combine solving hard tech challenges you’d expect in a Silicon Valley
startup with German work/life balance.

Our Backend-as-a-Service powers commerce in a wide range of industries,
including automotive, robotics, gaming, on-demand printing, fashion and toys.
We don’t run mom-and-pop stores - we excel for enterprise customers that need
a commerce platform that is both customizable and yet highly scalable and
reliable.

Some of the challenges you can help us with:

* Scaling a multi-tenant BaaS with heterogeneous traffic patterns. We continuously improve the performance of our code (written in Scala) as well as our persistence layer (MongoDB and ElasticSearch).

* Rework our data models where they aren’t suitable for our biggest enterprise customers. E.g. we need to support retailers with inventory across hundreds of stores.

* Multi-cloud, multi-region deployment: We offer our customers a choice between different cloud providers (including AWS and GCP) and regions.

* Adopt new technologies in our developer-facing products. E.g. we invest in GraphQL and CloudEvents, and participate in specification processes as well as Open Source projects.

We’re 150 people from 35 countries. We offer flexible work hours, home office
and are parent friendly. I myself leave the office at 3:30pm three times a
week to spend the afternoon with my son, and then spent another 2 hours
working at home in the evening.

For the Scala job in our team see: [https://commercetools-
jobs.personio.de/job/41580](https://commercetools-jobs.personio.de/job/41580)
Feel free to message me if you have any questions at christoph DOT neijenhuis
AT companyname DOT com (No recruiters, no agencies please.)

------
jzip
mabl | UX Designer | ONSITE

mabl is looking for an experienced UX designer. That designer is experienced
with web SaaS products, looking for an amazing team, energized by machine
learning and other cutting edge technologies, and grounded by real user
research and feedback.

mabl’s mission is to enable software teams to rapidly deliver high-quality
products to their users. The company’s first product makes it easy for anyone
to create, run, and maintain automated tests for their web sites and
applications. Bringing this power and simplicity to millions of people around
the world presents an incredible opportunity for our entire team, and an
exceptionally intriguing one from a UX perspective.

[https://www.mabl.com/user-experience-designer](https://www.mabl.com/user-
experience-designer)

Email us at jobs@mabl.com

------
razvanh
EverQuote | Front End Engineer | Cambridge, MA| Onsile |Full Time

We have a services oriented architecture, and a lot of interesting
technologies. React, NextJS, Typescript, Golang, k8s.

More details here
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IZlrkwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IZlrkwi)

------
juliegoergen
rideOS | San Francisco, CA and Berlin, Germany | Backend, Frontend, iOS and
Android Engineers (junior to senior level positions) | Onsite | Full-Time

rideOS is a sequoia-backed, SF-based startup which provides a platform for
ride sharing in-a-box, built explicitly with self-driving vehicles in mind.

At rideOS, we are a group of developers, AI researchers, and automotive
experts that not only appreciate technical solutions and ability, but put a
huge focus on our culture, diversity, and overall health. The tools we have
built are currently being deployed in vehicles all over the world, from small
mapping operations to mass transportation fleets.

Apply here: [https://rideos.ai/careers](https://rideos.ai/careers) or email
careers@rideos.ai with your resume.

------
notimewaste
upGrad.com is hiring for multiple tech roles below for both Bangalore and
Mumbai location in India.

1.SDET(Software Development Engineer in Test) 2.DevOps 3.Senior Software
Engineer (Java) 4.Software Engineer (Java) 5.Principal Software Engineer
(Python) 6.Principal Software Engineer (Java) 7.Senior Data Scientist
8.Salesforce Developer 9.Senior Software Engineer - I (iOS) 10.Technical
Support Engineer 11.Director of Engineering 12.Director of Data Science &
Engineering

If you are interested send your CV to irfan.ahmad@upgrad.com or apply directly
on the link below or share with your network to help others.

for detailed job description visit our career page at
[https://www.upgrad.com/open-positions](https://www.upgrad.com/open-positions)

------
nevon
Klarna ([https://klarna.com](https://klarna.com)) | Full-stack developer (JS)
| Stockholm, Sweden | full-time | ONSITE | relocation

We're a European unicorn that's operating globally in the crossroads between
payments, consumer financing, ecommerce and banking. Our mission is to free
people from all the meaningless time spent managing money and purchases, so
they can do more of what they love. Every day at Klarna we help consumers,
merchants, and partners to explore just how smoooth the modern purchase
experience can be.

We’re looking for engineers that share our passion for building great products
using solid engineering practices. We are looking for positive and passionate
people who will put teamwork and collaboration above all else.

We work in small highly collaborative agile teams. You and your team will have
a clear mission and ownership of an important outcome that supports Klarna and
our customers. At Klarna we optimize for quality, flow, fast feedback and time
to market. To do this we focus on end-to-end ownership, continuous
improvement, testing, monitoring and experimentation. We aim for teams that
are inclusive, helpful, and have a strong sense of ownership for the things
they build.

Some of the technologies you would be working with:

* Javascript / Typescript

* React / React Native

* Node.js

* Docker

* Jenkins

* AWS

 __Positions: __

* Senior software engineer:[https://jobs.lever.co/klarna/b315dab2-128c-47bc-9da8-ea0d4e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/klarna/b315dab2-128c-47bc-9da8-ea0d4e5d8850?lever-via=2qZsWkbgzF)

* Software engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/klarna/6e370fbe-fec8-48c3-b155-640b232...](https://jobs.lever.co/klarna/6e370fbe-fec8-48c3-b155-640b232cd314?lever-via=2qZsWkbgzF)

* All open engineering positions in Stockholm: [https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-via=2qZsWkbgzF&team=Engin...](https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-via=2qZsWkbgzF&team=Engineering&location=Stockholm%2C%20Sweden)

I'm an engineer and am personally involved in hiring for the two specific
roles listed above. If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to
tommy[dot]brunn[at]klarna.com.

------
Anna_Upe
Frontend Engineer – JavaScript HTML CSS jQuery | ZEISS Digital Innovation
Partners | Munich, Germany | ONSITE

[https://zeiss.ly/recruiting-sip-muc-
frontendengineer](https://zeiss.ly/recruiting-sip-muc-frontendengineer)

------
danielmorozoff
Vidrovr | Computer Vision/ ML Engineer | Flatiron New York, NY; | ONSITE or
REMOTE, FULL-TIME | $100,000-120,000 + Equity |
[https://angel.co/company/vidrovr/jobs/555397-machine-
learnin...](https://angel.co/company/vidrovr/jobs/555397-machine-learning-cv-
engineer)

Vidrovr build video understanding systems- effectively building gen 2 machine
learning/visual systems. It is funded by VCs, NSF, and the DoD. If you are
looking for difficult modeling problems in various areas (NLP, CV, graph
fusion, GANs etc) drop us a line

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - Various ML areas
      - Python ML systems (Pytorch, Tensorflow)
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - We are ok with remote folks.
      - Unlimited vacation
      - Benefits (medical/dental)
      - Other perks (gym memberships)
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to us at recruiting@vidrovr.com or
dan.morozoff@vidrovr.com

------
skrap
Sense | Data Engineer | Cambridge, MA | [https://sense.com](https://sense.com)
| Onsite or Remote

[https://sense.workable.com/j/7D7B6612AC](https://sense.workable.com/j/7D7B6612AC)

Sense is building consumer hardware and mobile/web applications to help people
understand their home energy consumption, see what's going on in their homes,
and ultimately reduce their energy footprint. We're serious about having a
real impact on climate change.

Our product is built on cutting-edge machine learning technology that analyzes
detailed electrical data in real time to figure out what devices are on and
how much power they're using. The data science team at Sense is responsible
for developing these algorithms, and we're looking for a data engineer to join
us. Our growing fleet of energy monitors is continuously streaming high volume
energy data to the cloud data pipeline that powers our production and research
systems. You will be responsible for the design, development, and operation of
this critical infrastructure.

We're looking for someone who is:

* Excited about high-volume, realtime data and solving the challenges it poses.

* Passionate about building high-availability, performant, cost-effective, and scalable systems.

* Tenacious when tracking down production issues, digging into metrics and logs as needed to run a problem to the ground.

Sense is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Women, minorities, individuals with
disabilities and protected veterans are encouraged to apply. Ensuring a
diverse and inclusive workplace where we learn from each other is core to
Sense’s values. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities and perspectives and are a pleasant and supportive place to work.

------
bmalicoat
very very spaceship | backend engineers, client (Unity) engineers | Seattle,
WA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://vvspaceship.website/](https://vvspaceship.website/)

VVS is an indie game studio based out of the Fremont neighborhood in Seattle,
founded by the creator of the BAFTA award-winning game, 'Never Alone'. We're
currently about 15 folks, privately funded, and have a history of working with
partners like Google, Microsoft and others. We're currently in pre-production
on a multi-year mobile title with a major publisher.

We tend to work on projects where pioneering technologies intersect shared
game experiences. We take great care when choosing our partners, the projects
we focus on and the audiences we develop with. We're adept at collaboration
which leads to authentic and novel experiences that add whimsy and joy to the
world. Everyone in the studio identifies as a maker, with skills and interests
outside of game development. We're an eclectic crew and love to share our
passions with each other and the world. Week to week, you'll find us hacking
around with 3D printing, modular synths, D&D campaigns, model building,
electronics, Ukrainian egg dying, building custom Gashapon capsule stations
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWMOf1NBbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWMOf1NBbM)),
resin casting and more.

We value our creativity and love to learn and grow, so we hold quarterly game
jams to keep our skills sharp. Sometimes we even release the games we make
during the jam: [http://k2mu.fish](http://k2mu.fish).

On the engineering side, we prefer generalists. People with a little bit of
knowledge in a wide breadth of areas and who are comfortable not always having
the answers, but excited to find them.

If you're interested to work on projects worth making, with people that are
worth making them with, drop me an email at bj@vvspaceship.email and I'll do
my best to answer any questions and provide more detail on the magic that's
happening here. Thanks!

------
mystride
mystride, a digital platform for the equestrian industry
([https://mystride.com](https://mystride.com)) | Backend Engineer | Co-Founder
| Remote

We're seeking an experienced backend engineer to lead and contribute 500 to
1000 hours in 2019 for in exchange for a 3.5% stake in the the company.

We have our own serverless stack in AWS. Cognito, Lambda, Dynamo, Elastic
Search, Neptune, S3, CloudFront, APIG and KMS.

If you don't want to grind-out code for a boss the rest of your life, early
stage equity is the way out. Or a lottey ticket! The current team consists of
iOS, Android, Design, Product Management, Marketing and Salespeople.

email dave@mystride.com if interested.

------
FreddieSanchez
boodleAI | Scala Backend Engineer | Remote | Full Time |
[https://boodle.ai/](https://boodle.ai/)

Building the next generation cloud-based fundraising tools for non-profit
organizations with AI/ML technology in Scala using functional programming.

* Mid to senior level Scala and FP experience required

* Working remotely in a distributed team

* Competitive salary, incentive stock options and full benefits.

For more information download:

[https://boodle.ai/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/boodleAI-
Scala-...](https://boodle.ai/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/boodleAI-Scala-
Engineer-1.pdf)

or contact boodleAI at: careers@boodle.ai

------
enoren
Waldo Photos | Senior Software Engineers | Full-Time | Austin, TX or REMOTE
(Globally)

Waldo Photos ([https://waldophotos.com/](https://waldophotos.com/)) is a photo
finding platform utilizing facial and object recognition to empower consumers
to toss their selfie sticks, put their phones back in their pockets and live
in the moment. Waldo is the only platform that removes all of the friction in
getting photos of you taken by others and creates new opportunities for
photographers to market and sell their photos. Users can enjoy life’s most
precious events and automatically receive images taken of them right on their
phones or share images of others they’ve taken without having to lift a finger
– whether between friends and family or a professional photographer.

We are enjoying tremendous growth in summer camps and private schools, where
photos are already a common way to connect and share experiences of the
children with their parents, but locating the photos of your child or loved
one becomes a job itself. And while camps and schools have been the first
areas that Waldo has gained traction, the challenge of matching and delivery
of the photos you care about is luckily not limited to just summer camps and
schools which is further driving our product and market growth.

To meet this demand we are hiring immediately(and through the year) for:

* Senior Backend Engineers : [https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/BE760CF400](https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/BE760CF400)

* Senior Frontend Engineers : [https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/7038D86015](https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/7038D86015)

Our tech stack consists of predominantly of Python, Node, React, Redux,
GraphQL, RabbitMQ, Postgres, Docker/Kubernetes and AWS.

Our team is globally distributed, remote first, and highly collaborative where
we are united in the vision of delivering quality as well as joy to our users.
As part of the team you can expect:

    
    
       * Autonomy, voice and empowerment to make an impact
       * Market Competitive Salary
       * Stock options
       * Unlimited vacation policy
       * Fully remote work environment with a flexible work schedule
       * Startup growth and energy
    

If this interests you or you have questions, please reach out to me via email
using the address in my profile and I will be happy to answer anything or you
can apply directly via the links above.

------
rajivm
AuditBoard is streamlining enterprise risk management and compliance through
our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI, etc). If you're interested in working at a
fast growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Senior Full Stack Engineers
      - Senior Product Designers
      - Manager of Information Security
      - Senior Product Managers
      - Engineering Managers
      - Senior Front-end Engineers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
catalog_dna_swa
CATALOG | Data Storage in DNA | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | San
Francisco, CA; Boston, MA | 9 employees | arodenius@catalogdna.com |
[https://catalogdna.com](https://catalogdna.com) |
[https://youtu.be/IiPvJfbq2No](https://youtu.be/IiPvJfbq2No)

CATALOG is creating the future of large-scale data storage using DNA. We are
backed by leading venture capital firms, including NEA and OS Fund, and
collaborating with top technology companies and government agencies. Our
mission is to create and deploy the most reliable, cost-effective, and space-
efficient storage medium the world has ever seen.

Stack:

* node, Python, C, React

* GraphQL

* Postgres

* (future) Scala or Go

Potential areas of focus include:

* Building scalable data organization systems

* Ensuring high data integrity in transit

* Integrating with external workflows

We use Node and Python for early iterative development and C for high-
performance portions of our stack. We will transition core services to other
languages as we see fit; Scala and Go are likely candidates in the next year.
We value diversity highly, as we believe it leads to better solutions more
quickly, and seek candidates who will help build that into a robust
development culture.

What you want:

* Dynamic sets of difficult problems

* Creative freedom

* Responsibility

* Learning as part of your job

Your responsibilities:

* Develop services

* Review code

* Proactively, transparently address needs

What we need:

* Clear interpersonal communication

* Dedication

* Empathy

* Experience balancing robustness and rapid iteration

* Someone who learns quickly

* Diverse problem solving approaches

* Someone who meets deadlines despite hurdles

What we want:

* 5+ years of experience

* Experience with massive amounts of data

* Experience with data reliability

* Experience with search and indexing

To apply, send your resume/LinkedIn to arodenius@catalogdna.com.

------
mdhutson
quip.link | React Native Developer| Kigali, REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://quip.link](https://quip.link)

quip.link is a platform for buying, renting and selling heavy equipment in the
construction, mining and agriculture industries in Africa. Our mission is to
make sourcing equipment easier, more transparent and more accessible in
emerging markets.

We are looking for a React Native developer to lead the development of our
cross-platform mobile app. Qualified candidates must have extensive experience
building compatible, location-aware applications in low-connectivity
environments.

Interested applications should get in touch at contact@quip.link

------
eventemitter
joinbox.com | Frontend Developer | Javascript/React | CSS | Bern Switzerland |
Onsite

We are a small swiss team of enthusiastic experts creating awesome web
experiences for SME customers

* Tech: Javascript, React, React-Native, CSS and probably the next big thing ;) We are javascript guys! If you like AWS, GCP, Elastic or other useful tools, we will love that!

* Experience: you should be able to design solid software on your own

* Languages: German would be nice, English would help. One of both is needed

* You: are able to work independently, design your own solutions and challenge your peers

* Details (German): [https://joinbox.com/jobs](https://joinbox.com/jobs)

------
lynch8888
Green Custard | Full stack web & Full stack mobile & Embedded | ONSITE
FULLTIME | Cambridge UK

High end bespoke software consultancy

[https://www.green-custard.com](https://www.green-custard.com)

------
pryelluw
Celerity | Sr Engineer | Remote (USA) | Full time

Stack: JS, node.js, FE (React, Redux)

We are looking for a JS focused engineer.

Fully remote.

Salary does not vary per location or any of that nonsense. You need to live in
the US.

No silly interviews.

Email me at privera@celerity.com Im an engineer there. Not a recruiter.

~~~
iandanforth
Sounds like you have some desirable characteristics. This post would benefit
from a description of what Celerity is/does.

~~~
pryelluw
How silly of me to forget to include that. Apologies for the oversight.

Celerity is a consulting shop based out of DC. It works with Enterprise 500
companies. Ive been there for about 2 years remotely (engineer) and its been a
good place to work.

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE/REMOTE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Senior Software Engineer (Remote):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1714632](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1714632)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
lbusby89
Iterable is the growth marketing platform that enables brands to create,
execute and optimize campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across
email, push, SMS, in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are
an integrated, cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers,
trusted by engineers, and designed with intelligence.

Here are our open roles:

\- Director of Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1073949](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1073949)

\- Engineering Manager-Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142)

\- Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Engineer, API's and Partnerships:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606)

\- Software Engineer - Backend
Engineer:[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683622](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683622)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683679](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683679)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We built an open-sourced self driving car
([https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot))

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zCtj3ckGFo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zCtj3ckGFo)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Reach out with a
GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
cjsaenz
clearstreet.io | New York, New York | Lead Backend Engineer, Lead Frontend
Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | ONSITE |

At Clear Street, we are disrupting the institutional brokerage and clearing
market by modernizing archaic industry segments with brand new technology.
We’re changing the way institutional investors interact with the markets;
offering an alternative to working with big banks. Our cloud-based API
technology will empower clients to clear, settle, and finance trading activity
while accessing real-time risk and position information. Our platform is built
on an incredibly modern tech-stack, by pragmatic engineers focused on building
intuitive and frictionless user experiences. Our tech-infused suite of
customer experience-oriented prime service offerings will increase our
clients’ efficiency and provide real-time insights they’ve never previously
experienced.

We're looking to hire: -Site Reliability Engineers (Help us securely scale our
platform by creating tools, frameworks, systems, and processes for building
and deployment, while continuing to foster our DevOps oriented culture.)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/525bdcc91](https://grnh.se/525bdcc91)

-Lead Backend Engineer (contribute to code structure and system architecture; utilize a wide range of technologies to build services, simple API interfaces, and custom tools.)

Lead Backend Engineer - [https://grnh.se/7f1eea161](https://grnh.se/7f1eea161)

-Lead Frontend Engineers (Design and implement new UI/UX features, while working closely with a passionate and collaborative team of engineers.)

Lead Frontend Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/f2eac9d41](https://grnh.se/f2eac9d41)

-More roles on the website (Operations Engineer, Data Analytics Lead)

Clear Street Job Board -
[https://grnh.se/46bd5ebf1](https://grnh.se/46bd5ebf1)

Tech Stack: - Golang, JS, React/Redux, Python, Kafka, Kubernetes, Docker,
Terraform, microservice architecture, etc.

If you are interested in reaching out and exploring any other options please
email careers@clearstreet.io

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville, NJ / Denver and Boulder, CO | Onsite, some remote |
[https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $15B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Developer (NJ or Remote in EST): bit.ly/BT_SnrDevCol

* DevOps Engineer (NJ): bit.ly/DevOps_BT

* Senior Test Automation Engineer (NJ): bit.ly/BT_AutoEng

* Lead Systems Support Engineer (NJ): bit.ly/BT_eOps

* Senior Scrum Master (NJ): bit.ly/BT_SnrSM

* Scrum Master (NJ): bit.ly/2YEvmyN

* Java Software Developer (Boulder): bit.ly/BT_JavaDev

* Support Developer (Boulder): bit.ly/2IVv0iX

Tech Stack: Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling. Much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x along with
handful of other languages such as C++, PHP, Node.js and Java. For frontend,
Angular 6+ on the newer products, and a few mature products leveraging
Javascript and JQuery. Many databases to store our 300TB+ of production data
including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, DynamoDB & RDS.

We have some monolithic applications though new products & platforms are built
using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS with some footprint
in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda, CloudWatch, S3, EC2,
Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform for configuring
infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source code. These are
flexible (they can and will change) and what a candidate knows for stack is
not as important as their ability to think creatively – we can train
languages, it’s much harder to train curiosity and intellectual drive.

Apply or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead Talent Acquisition Partner)
at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
mollyatpax
PAX | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.paxvapor.com](https://www.paxvapor.com)

PAX is a leading consumer technology company that designs and manufactures
premium vaporizers for safe and responsible consumption of legal cannabis. PAX
devices are compatible with the PAX Mobile App that allows consumers to bring
control, predictability, and simplicity to their cannabis rituals.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs](https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs)

Recruiting Contact: molly@pax.com

Our open positions:

* All Roles: [https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71](https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71)

* Senior Android Engineer : [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490605?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490605?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior iOS Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1563916?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1563916?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490621?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490621?t=8d25e6c71)

* Infrastructure Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1671812?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1671812?t=8d25e6c71)

* Security Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1664893?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1664893?t=8d25e6c71)

* Firmware Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1488698?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1488698?t=8d25e6c71)

Tech Stack: Cloud Foundry on AWS for hosting all servers, Akamai CDN, Java
8/Kotlin used on all backend services and APIs, RDS (AWS MySQL) used for
account data storage, AWS S3 used for raw storage, RedShift used for
analytics, React.js used for web based front end clients (including
dashboards), Swift for iOS, Kotlin for Android, Python for Data Science

------
almenon
I can attest this is a cool company. It's not just kool-aid, the management
does care about their employees.

------
andrewshadura
Collabora (collabora.com) is looking for a systems administration engineer in
Cambridge and remotely.

------
slaman
lululemon | Software Engineer | Vancouver, Seattle | Full-Time, Contract
Building out micro-services to support our e-commerce and mobile apps.

Looking exclusively for people experienced Python/Lambda/CloudFormation.

Send me a resume if you're interested: jslaman@lululemon.com

------
mabbo
Amazon Fulfillment Technology | Seattle, Toronto, Austin | Developers, Project
Managers, Business Analysts | ONSITE (relocation available) |
[https://www.amazon.jobs](https://www.amazon.jobs)

tl;dr: We make warehouses better. I can help you apply to a team doing cool
things you like. My team is cool too.

Amazon Fulfillment Technology (AFT) is the division of Amazon focused on
improving and optimizing the Amazon Fulfillment Centers (warehouses). We have
teams in Seattle, Toronto and Austin. There are a lot of teams in all three
offices working on interesting problems.

My team focuses on using machine learning to predict mismatches between our
inventory database (where we think everything is) and reality (where things
actually are). This helps ensure that when a customer orders an item they
always receive their order on time. We own everything from the prediction, the
work scheduling, the user experience for the tools, reporting, the whole
problem from end to end.

Throughout my career here I've been mentored by incredible developers. I've
always been challenged in terms of technical and personal growth. And despite
what some may have said, I've never been mistreated by managers or cried at my
desk :)

Want to work on a specific area? I can direct a resume to the right
managers/teams. Interested in Amazon, but not Fulfillment? Happy to help you
there too. Want to come work for the coolest team in Toronto, applying ML to a
real world problem? There's an empty seat beside mine.

Feel free to email me any questions: this username at company name dot com. Or
just apply on [https://www.amazon.jobs](https://www.amazon.jobs), but that's
less interesting.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | VPoE, Data Engineers, Devops Engineer, Designer | Boston |
ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) | Competitive salary + equity | Full time

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for several positions (full stack engineers feel free to apply
to Frontend and Backend positions):

* VP of Engineering - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/571d9e9f-2c19-4972-8062-64...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/571d9e9f-2c19-4972-8062-64b67a23a8b5?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Data Engineer (Architecture/Integration) - Kafka, Kubernetes, EKS, PostgreSQL, S3, Clojure (ideally), Kappa Architecture - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/125c8563-ac74-4e41-9620-5f...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/125c8563-ac74-4e41-9620-5f23323e97eb)

* Data Engineer (Semantic Knowledge Management) - NLP, NLU, PostgreSQL, experience with medical taxonomies/ontologies, Clojure (ideally) - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/d4d1bd8c-c82b-47e7-9e15-f5...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/d4d1bd8c-c82b-47e7-9e15-f5da757c5143)

* DevOps Engineer (Mid to Senior) - Cloud Security, AWS, build and deploy automation (CI/CD) - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/8cac96cc-94d2-470a-8dcb-2c...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/8cac96cc-94d2-470a-8dcb-2c0ae90221d2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Design team is looking to fill several roles. We are looking for both senior product designers and a senior graphic designer for branding & marketing. Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/82eadb79-2b1b-49f8-8068-b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/82eadb79-2b1b-49f8-8068-b66a6eff2be0?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah | Onsite, Full-Time |
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)

We have raised over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique
datasets in existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists: Looking for experienced Data Scientists both for our Innovation and Assay Development as well as Image Analysis and Quality teams. You’ll work with our data, biology, high throughput screening (HTS), and engineering teams to identify and answer questions in high-dimensional data.

* Sr Full-Stack Engineer: Looking for a strong Full-Stack Engineer. Great opportunity for experienced engineers interested in coding for a meaningful purpose (and a massive human impact) and building distributed systems, web apps and tools for biologists.

* ML Researcher: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* ML Engineer: Looking for experienced Machine Learning Engineer who values experimentation and the rigorous use of the scientific method, high collaboration across multiple functions, and intense curiosity driving them to keep our systems cutting edge.

* Biologist, Computational Chemists, Automation Scientists, and Drug Discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, fully-
paid gym membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week
paid company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite
rock climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas, but you need to
already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t handle the lottery at this
stage.

Tech:

Data Science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib, bokeh,
tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas

Software Engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS

Our team of 148 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
unixhero
Accenture is always hiring, got a degree or two? Hit me up

------
verdverm
Hofstadter | Co-founder, first employees | Denver, USA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://hofstadter.io](https://hofstadter.io)

Low-code for developers
[https://docs.hofstadter.io](https://docs.hofstadter.io)

Seeking a non-technical cofounder to assist in major ways. Experience in early
stage startups, with developer focused and/or enterprise b2b products
prefered.

Non-tech roles across all activities, many skill combinations considered.

Developer roles for frontend focused React development. Community outreach,
evangelism, tutorials, open source development on top of normal dev
activities.

tony _at_ hofstadter.io

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions (in no particular order of preference):

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
&amp; more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much
more decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or
someone willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to learn this
technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs or zero
knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required.

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or AzureDevOps is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out of
stealth mode as well.)

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 4months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: Please be a bit patient when expecting an answer as I'm travelling this
week.

------
samplumguide
The Plum Guide, Shoreditch, England. Onsite.
[https://www.plumguide.com/careers](https://www.plumguide.com/careers).

tl;dr Hypergrowth startup, scaling fast, working on varied and challenging
technical projects with smart people and open culture. Great benefits and
opportunity to make a massive impact with lots of autonomy and ownership.
Learning, always learning.

Our Open Positions:

Lead Frontend Developer Mid-Senior Frontend Developer Mid-Senior Full-stack
Developer DevOps Engineer

A Healthy mix of our tech-stack would be appreciated:

C#, .Net, MVC, Core, API, EF Cloud infrastructure, Azure, AWS Docker,
Kubernetes, Pulumi, Terraform OO, distributed and architectural design
patterns SQL, NoSql, Redis, Elastic JavaScript, React, Redux, Storybook,
Grunt, Webpack Code optimisation and performance CI / CD, TeamCity, Octopus,
Pipelines Unit testing frameworks, Selenium, Cypress.io

For a quick chat about any information mentioned above, drop me an email on
Sam.Mckune@plumguide.com

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer, Dev Ops,
Infrastructure | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)
[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. If you’re interested in one
of the positions below, please send a brief description of your relevant
experience and resume/github to jobs@lightning.engineering. And if you know
someone who might be a good fit, we'd very much appreciate any referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React Native
applications and maintaining open source projects.

{Infrastructure and Distributed Systems Engineer}:

Systems-oriented engineer to build highly-available, secure systems, lowering
the barrier to entry for operating routing nodes and making Lightning more
useable in general. Tasks include writing advanced software tooling for
automated channel management, initial client channel selection (autopilot),
ongoing capital management and optimization, monitoring infrastructure for
routing nodes, and creating novel systems for obtaining and managing channel
liquidity within the network.

{DevOps Engineer}:

We currently deploy a number of backend services that make Lightning easier to
use built on technology such as: etcd, Kubernetes, Prometheus, Grafana, and
Traefik. Your role would be to help us secure and scale these systems via
intelligent automation and robust service architecture. Experience with AWS is
a bonus, as well as experience with Bitcoin, particularly in the area of key
management.

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite & Remote | New York NY, San Jose CA, San
Francisco CA, Irvine CA, Ventura CA, Santa Barbara CA, Boulder CO, Denver CO,
Bellevue WA, London UK, Sydney AUS, Shanghai CN

Hiring: Mid/Senior/Lead level software engineers, as well as front-end focused
engineers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization.

You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk's dev team if:

 _You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small
subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers
and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-
side React & Redux, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs,
distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL
and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus
architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of
thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau).
Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see
experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects
that might slice through them all.

_You have product-driven software development experience using a modern,
object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java,
Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience
here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

 _Our platform processes 10million+ queries per second

_ Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

 _The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing
scale means that we 're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in
computer science.

_We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have
been recently recognized as #2 in Fortune's "Best Workplaces in Technology"

 _Amazing Company Culture

_ Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are also hiring Sr. Solutions Architects (NYC - must have engineering background), Sr. Site Reliability Engineers (Denver, Bellevue, Seattle, Irvine CA, London, Sydney), Lead/Director Data Science (NYC), Sr. Data Scientists - Measurement & Identity (Denver, Boulder, NYC), Product Managers (GLOBAL), UX/UI Designers (NYC, Ventura CA, Denver CO, San Francisco, San Jose), Sr. Programmer Analysts, + MORE

------
recruiting_R2C
r2c | Infrastructure, Full Stack, Program Analysis Engineers | San Francisco |
Onsite, Full-time | [https://r2c.dev/](https://r2c.dev/)

We're a small San Francisco startup passionate about analyzing code and
measuring its security. We provide tools to developers, hackers, and
researchers that simplify program analysis and make it possible to analyze
entire software ecosystems quickly (e.g. every publicly available JavaScript
project on GitHub). Security issues are an open source public health problem;
with your help we can vaccinate the community against entire classes of
exploits. Come join us and give back to the open source community!

You'll be an early engineer working with our designers, security researchers,
and developers everyday to create a platform that brings together program
analysis authors with people who review and fix issues in open source
software. Our backend is primarily Python, our frontend is primarily
TypeScript with React, and we use modern web infrastructure (e.g AWS, Docker).

We take an empirical approach to product development, proposing experiments
and rigorously validating our ideas. We believe in building each other up and
'yes and...' conversations! You’ll have the opportunity to meet with users and
set the direction of the product here.

To find out more about r2c, please email minnie@returntocorp.com or apply
here: [https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp](https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp)

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, Chicago, New York, Seattle,
Toronto, Mexico City, Dublin, London, Tel Aviv, Singapore, Tokyo | Onsite

At Facebook, Solutions Engineers are creative problem solvers who strive to
reconcile business challenges using various technologies to create effective
marketing solutions. Our team is looking for high performance full-stack
engineers with an entrepreneurial mindset. As a Solutions Engineer, you will
lead the advertising industry by building new solutions and enabling partners
to realize the full potential of those solutions. You will write production-
grade code for Facebook Ads products in collaboration with product engineering
teams. This role will allow you to apply your passion for problem solving and
consult clients on creating and executing an ad-tech strategy.

Full job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/?q=solutions%20enginee...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/?q=solutions%20engineer)
USA:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/312795839378064/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/312795839378064/)
London:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/513803335692719/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/513803335692719/)
Mexico City:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/120542538863966/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/120542538863966/)
Singapore:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/335124764019678/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/335124764019678/)
Tel Aviv:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/2085915111732455/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/2085915111732455/)
Tokyo:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/189443195308158/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/189443195308158/)
Toronto:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/791415154565723/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/791415154565723/)

More info: [https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
building-tools-that-drive-impact)

Facebook | Solutions Engineer Manager | Dublin, Hong Kong | Onsite

Our team is at the intersection of software engineering and digital
advertising. This role is for engineers who love to build products and work
with partners to realize the full potential of those products. As a Solutions
Engineering Manager, you are the engineering lead of your assigned set of
partners and are responsible for developing their Facebook technology strategy
and executing on it while also leading and managing a team of Solutions
Engineers. This is a hands-on role where you are expected to balance people
management, cross-functional leadership, and coding.

Job listings Dublin:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/278884456109283/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/278884456109283/)
Hong Kong:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/1920665737988655/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/1920665737988655/)

If you have any questions, feel free to send me an email at hiten@fb.com. To
apply, go to [https://facebook.com/careers](https://facebook.com/careers).

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby! Examples of some of our current
openings include: * Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware
Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/principal-security-consultant-hardware/)) as well as pentesters,
both senior and junior.

* We are looking for experienced DFIR hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-principal-security-consultant/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant/)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-account-manager/))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.
We'd love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

------
susan_truss
Truss | Infrastructure Engineer, Delivery Manager | San Francisco or
DISTRIBUTED| [https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly interested in Delivery Managers, and Infra Engineers with
Javascript w/React, Go experience

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Sr. Infrastructure Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-sie-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sie-hn)

Infrastructure Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-ie-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-ie-
hn)

Staff Engineer/Project Lead -> [http://bit.ly/truss-sepl-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sepl-hn)

Delivery Manager/Project Manager, GovTech -> [http://bit.ly/truss-dm-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-dm-hn)

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | Deep Learning Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~200 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing
technology for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open
source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework
Chainer: [https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)
Recently, we unveiled a personal robot system at CEATEC Japan 2018, exhibiting
fully-autonomous tidying-up robots. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs, and we are expanding it further with 1,024
NVIDIA V100 Tensor Core GPUs in July ([https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20190318](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20190318)), and using our own custom DL chip MN-Core in
2020: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212). Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisors are Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley), Takeo Igarashi (the University of Tokyo), Kenji Fukumizu
(the Institute of Statistical Mathematics) and Yarin Gal (University of
Oxford). We continuously publish at top conferences like ICRA, ICCV, CVPR,
ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, UIST, etc. Learn more about our research
activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge deep learning applications in many industries.
Find out more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer / Machine
Learning Engineer / Deep Learning Engineer / Site Reliability Engineer |
ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is on a mission to revolutionize the
sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. It is an audacious, and
incredibly rewarding mission. By making fish farming cheaper and more viable
than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the biggest causes of
climate change and help prepare our planet for impending population growth.
Aquaculture is the single fastest growing food-production sector in the world,
and now is the time to define how technology is used to harvest the sea for
generations to come.

Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and machine learning we
are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice infestations, and generate
optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product operates at three levels: on-
site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines for data processing, and a
user-facing web application. As a result, there are hundreds of moving pieces
and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d30...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d3011e59eb)

• Deep Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af2199bf0)

• Edge (Systems) Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008dd474292)

• Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c4fa7f35-bc53-400a-a830-4fe1b...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c4fa7f35-bc53-400a-a830-4fe1bdabfa47)

• Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/2811c560-8d6f-433b-9c8a-0ca75...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/2811c560-8d6f-433b-9c8a-0ca75516a01b)

• Machine Learning Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/bd6b5197-954d-4190-ae87-0c013...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/bd6b5197-954d-4190-ae87-0c013ae60189)

• Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/ce704fb7-3d7a-40b8-93e3-9d21f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/ce704fb7-3d7a-40b8-93e3-9d21f23cea07)

• Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/0467a6d5-9f57-4ffa-a66f-001be...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/0467a6d5-9f57-4ffa-a66f-001be2144a10)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
thomasjfox
4C Insights | Chicago, IL & Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- Software Development Engineer (Full-stack):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN)

\- Software Development Engineer (Frontend):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN)

\- Software Development Engineer (Backend):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxEk9fwo&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxEk9fwo&s=HN)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer (Full-stack):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDHO9fw1&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDHO9fw1&s=HN)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [Chicago]:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNzeafwu&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNzeafwu&s=HN)

\- Database Engineer [Chicago]:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=omyeafw2&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=omyeafw2&s=HN)

\- UX/UI Designer [Chicago]:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJhn9fwg&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJhn9fwg&s=HN)

4C is a global leader in data science and media technology with solutions for
multi-screen marketing. With more than $1 billion in annualized media spend
running through its software-as-a-service platform, 4C offers activation on
Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest, Instagram, Snapchat, Amazon, and
NBCUniversal as well as TV Synced Ads across display, search, social, and
video.

4C is building the next generation of marketing technology and data science. A
little about our team: we are a full-stack team of experts in frontend,
backend, product and design. We care deeply about our stack and tools,
focusing on the best to get the job done. We work on hard problems of scale
and performance, while making sure our users can be as successful as possible
through using our platform. Our stack is mainly Python and Javascript (ES6).
We leverage React, Flask, Celery, Kubernetes, GraphQL, MySQL, Mongo, Redis,
and other technologies to help us get the job done.

Our Headquarters is in beautiful Chicago in the Loop with sweeping views of
the Chicago River. In Seattle, our office is located in the heart of downtown
with easy access to all things great about the Pacific Northwest (and is a dog
friendly office!).

We are looking for colleagues who are agile, creative, smart and generally
amazing. 4C is committed to diversity and inclusion, and we are proud to have
a team from multiple locations, cultures, and backgrounds. This is what makes
4C great. Find out more at
[https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/](https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/) and
what it's like to work at 4C at [https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-
working-4c/](https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-working-4c/)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | Oakland, CA | Onsite |
[https://launchdarkly.com](https://launchdarkly.com)

LaunchDarkly is a Feature Management Platform that serves hundreds of billions
feature flags daily to help software teams build better software, faster.
Feature flagging is an industry best practice of wrapping a new or risky
section of code or infrastructure change with a flag. Each flag can easily be
turned off independent of code deployment (aka ”dark launching”).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly](https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly)

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* DevOps Engineer (UK or Remote): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-45646fb43834?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Distributed Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Integration Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-47f24b69ee9b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* SDK Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-bcd7548138c1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Site Reliability Engineer): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b5950aea5f90?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1098aba5a113?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4d7bb4684c69?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, HAProxy, NATS, ElasticSearch,
Kafka, Redis, and Cassandra

------
l3ver
Lever (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA & Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)

Lever builds modern recruiting software for teams to source, interview, and
hire top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software
with modern, well-designed, real-time apps. As the applicant tracking system
of choice for Netflix, Eventbrite, Cirque Du SoleiI, ClearSlide, Change.org,
and thousands more leading companies, Lever means you hire the best by hiring
together.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lever](https://www.keyvalues.com/lever)

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc32dd6?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer (TOR): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/a52860d6-062b-489c-ae04-96955139...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/a52860d6-062b-489c-ae04-96955139c49f?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448ba175?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer (TOR): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/bf9993ac-dd19-420d-b1f2-30763970...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/bf9993ac-dd19-420d-b1f2-307639705394?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Product Designer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/4ca2d216-140e-45de-8fa6-210fbfbc...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/4ca2d216-140e-45de-8fa6-210fbfbc48ec?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Lever uses our own open source MVC framework called Derby that
syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the algorithm behind Google
Docs). OT is the way we handle concurrency conflicts for any piece of data
that is edited at the same time. In addition to real-time sync, OT allows us
to provide a smoother UI since we can render updates on the client instantly
without waiting for our backend to respond, while still guaranteeing
consistency.

Lever makes extensive use of AWS, Docker, Node, Mongo, ElasticSearch, and
Redis within our infrastructure. We use tools like Hubot to streamline
deployments and Grafana to see what’s going on under the hood. In addition to
automating all the things, we love to version them too! Our systems are all
created using Terraform and Chef, working together to ensure consistency at
all costs.

Read about our tech stack here: [https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0](https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0)

------
perrylouniverse
Adacado | Intermediate and Senior Software Engineers, FE and BE | Vancouver,
BC, Canada | Full-time, onsite

You have over 3-5 years of coding and web application expertise, and want to
do more innovative development and less mundane operations support.

“Creating Change is what we do.”

Adacado is looking for expert FE and BE programmers (ES6/CSS or Golang) to
enrich our development skill pool and help take our application to the next
level, innovatively and technically. You’re the type of developer that is
never satisfied. You strive to create new technologies/design patterns, and/or
completely abandoning current systems and undertaking complete re-builds,
using all the latest technology. You thrive in doing something that has never
been done before.

“Fail often, fail fast.”

The Adacado SAAS platform (and its roadmap) creates many interesting technical
challenges. Adacado is built on Kubernetes, Golang, Vue, Node and ES6, and
utilizes Postgres, Kafka, Aerospike, and ElasticSearch. We manage an ever
growing army of microserviceswith special care in making our applications
performant, available, and scalable.

As a developer at Adacado you will take part in designing/reviewing/writing
critical application services, as well as mentoring and teaching other
developers with your expertise. You will collaborate closely with teammates to
implement and ship new functions in a fast paced environment where you catch
errors and deploy same-day fixes on a regular basis. You feel a personal pride
in the code that you produce and enjoy a culture of friendly coding ‘one-
upmanship’. You aren’t afraid of spending time to try something and then throw
it out all-together to start anew if it doesn’t fit the bill. You enjoy
discussing design patterns and problem solving with your colleagues. We value
expert specialists over expert generalists.

The Adacado Team

Everyone at Adacado believes in our product, making our group close knit. We
live through our trials and tribulations together (often over great Vancouver
craft beer or other libations). Our staff are our most valuable resource.

We provide our team members with competitive compensation with benefits and
stock options, liberal time off, flexible work hours and telecommuting, and a
generous skills-development/education budget. All developers also receive a
standup-desk, dual monitors, and a nerf gun (yes, a nerf gun).

Adacado is located in the heart of downtown Vancouver, close to public
transit. Everyday is casual day in the office and we provide a fully stocked
kitchen with snacks. We also serve lunch hot and fresh every Friday, and have
in-office craft beer and wine parties and bi-annual company retreats.

How to Apply

Please send your CV and cover letter to careers@adacado.com, and indicate you
are applying from Hacker News.

www.adacado.com

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | Scala Backend Engineer, Angular Frontend Engineer| New York,
NY | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | [http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Apply by sending your resume to hiring@narrative.io.

We are hiring for the backend and frontend roles and are building the team
with a remote-first mindset.

\- Scala Backend Engineer:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html)

\- Frontend Engineer:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/frontend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/frontend.html)

Some more useful links:

\- Find out more about Company Culture:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture).

------
wealthsimple
Wealthsimple | Toronto, Canada | Onsite, Full time |
[https://www.wealthsimple.com](https://www.wealthsimple.com)

Wealthsimple is democratizing financial investing to make smart investing
easy, accessible, and transparent for everyone. With over $4 Billion in assets
under management and over 100,000 clients, we’re the market leader in Canada
and are fast growing in the US and UK. Our team is working together to build
one of the largest and most innovative fintech companies in the world. Join us
and change the future of finance.

Read our culture manual to learn more about us and how we work:
[https://www.wealthsimple.com/en-ca/culture/](https://www.wealthsimple.com/en-
ca/culture/)

Engineering @ Wealthsimple: We have a high-performing engineering team that is
doing real impactful work. Wealthsimple has several engineering teams ranging
from product focused to back office. We practice Agile and XP methodologies
with short iterations. We have a micro-service architecture and we practice
continuous integration. We ship frequently, deploying our code over 100 times
a day.

Some of our open positions:

\- All Roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple)

\- Engineering Manager - Ops Eng (Scaling Automation):
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/32bccee6-a1e7-48c4-9e6e-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/32bccee6-a1e7-48c4-9e6e-5080e8add4cf)

\- Engineering Manager - Order Execution:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/9f32b9f9-42d6-4ab7-8930-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/9f32b9f9-42d6-4ab7-8930-b8416802e8a2)

\- Engineering Manager - Portfolio Design Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/f026f630-c45a-4b72-b00c-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/f026f630-c45a-4b72-b00c-a0d68fce9d82)

\- Engineering Manager - Portfolio Design Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/f026f630-c45a-4b72-b00c-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/f026f630-c45a-4b72-b00c-a0d68fce9d82)

\- Intermediate/Senior Java Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/fb135db0-1060-4286-a006-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/fb135db0-1060-4286-a006-d551ec3e7ad2)

\- Team Lead, Product Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/56aeea53-ff0b-49c4-815f-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthsimple/56aeea53-ff0b-49c4-815f-759ee4ef218d)

------
a_ellis
Quora | {ML, ML infrastructure} {Engineer, Engineering Manager} | Mountain
View, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are a web-scale
Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about anything and
share everything they know.

At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of the product - feed
ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user recommendations, spam
detection, etc. Within the past year we released a large question sincerity
dataset [1], improved our statistical tests for ratio metrics [2], and
introduced a new feature that allows people to curate collections and form
communities around shared interests and tastes [3].

As a Machine Learning expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high
impact by advancing these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to
apply Machine Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert,
you will play a key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other
developers would build on top of.

ML engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24da42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8e4d5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae6cb9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

You can apply online at one of the links above and mention my HN user name. Or
email my HN username, with the underscore removed, at quora.com.

[1] [https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-
com...](https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-competition-
Question-Sincerity)

[2] [https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-
Ratio-M...](https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-Ratio-
Metrics)

[3] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-
Spaces](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Spaces)

------
epohno
Fold | Front End Engineer | REMOTE

Fold is looking for a front end engineer to help us build and launch products
for spending and earning cryptocurrency in the real world! Fold is at the
forefront of what we’re calling Crypto-Payments 2.0: the next wave of
cryptocurrency payments applications that will bring together improved
technology, better incentives, and meticulous user experience to make
cryptocurrency an attractive, useful, and valuable consumer payment avenue
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doRM9Tdl54c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doRM9Tdl54c)).
As a crypto-curious engineer, you’ll be excited to learn about and apply
blockchain and cryptocurrency solutions to unique and mainstream challenges in
the market. As a front end engineer, you’ll be experienced with web
technologies like React and redux and be prepared to work closely with a small
team dedicated solely to the vision of bringing Crypto-Payments 2.0 to
fruition. You’ll be passionate about helping us develop human-centered
products while walking the startup tightrope. As a member of a small remote-
first startup, you have excellent written communication skills and have a
strong commitment to code quality, minimizing complexity, and providing a
strong review cycle to other disciplines on the team, from engineering to
design to content. Though we are remote-first, we do team on- and off-sites at
our hubs in San Francisco and Atlanta to stay in touch and whiteboard. You’ll
be part of a highly collaborative team with ambitious goals.

Responsibilities

Collaborate with the current team, consisting of the CEO, tech lead, one
designer, one backend engineer and one customer success engineer. Pitch in on
all parts of the product: this is a startup, and we all shape every aspect of
what we build. Partner with product management and product design on user
experience design and the product roadmap. Periodically attend onsite working
sessions in the Bay Area, CA or other locations in the US. Help architect and
build the front end of web applications, transactional systems, 3rd party
integrations, internal tools, and all other components required for the
operation of the system.

Current Projects Fold ([https://foldapp.com/](https://foldapp.com/)) LN.pizza
([https://ln.pizza/](https://ln.pizza/))

Benefits

At Fold, we work in a fun, fast-paced environment that operates by
collaborating both remotely and onsite. We offer a competitive salary, full
health benefits, 20 days PTO annually, opportunity for equity and a number of
other perks.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/company/fold/jobs/566536-front-end-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/fold/jobs/566536-front-end-engineer)

or via email to work@thesis.co

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune featured us as one of the best medium-sized places to work [5], and
the Great Place to Work survey put us at #18 in Best Workplaces in the Bay
Area [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 4 times a year to keep the remote staff from feeling
too remote, and most teams do zoom calls for standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - Tanium's Product Engineering is an all-star team
with a quality-focused culture. I've never felt like I was the smartest guy in
the room here.

Every PR requires a code review and passing of automated testing before
merging, and the ticket is later followed up with a verification to ensure the
changes actually met the requirements.

No one says "not my job", and depending on what you're doing, you might find
yourself writing C++, JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS), Python, Go
(golang), or Rust - I did all but one of those within the past year. (95% of
my work is JS, though - you do mostly stick to your job ;)

On-site or US Remote:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&g...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&gh_src=b44d958b1#openings)

\--

Enterprise Services Engineer - This is a new role in response to customer
demand, where we're managing Tanium software directly for customers instead of
only training and advising their employees.

In particular, we are looking for a number of IT Professionals with active Top
Secret or Sensitive Compartmented Information clearance (TS or TS/SCI) in
support of one of our Federal customers in the Ft. Meade area:
[https://www.tanium.com/apply-
now/?gh_jid=1610524&gh_src=d2f2...](https://www.tanium.com/apply-
now/?gh_jid=1610524&gh_src=d2f26a7e1)

Additional roles open in US Remote or on site in Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas,
Fort Meade, San Antonio, Scottsdale, or Tampa:

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20Services%20Organization&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Director of Strategic Accounts - We're looking for a number of sales people to
fill various roles including, in particular, Director of Strategic Accounts.

These are primarily remote roles, looking for people based in Australia,
Belgium, Denmark (or Southern Sweden), France, Germany, Switzerland, the US
and the UK.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Sales#opening...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Sales#openings)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

The organization also has open roles for Customer Success, Solutions
Architect, and Enterprise Integration Developer.

On site or remote in Austria, Canada, France, Germany, Japan, Netherlands,
Sweden, Switzerland, UK, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Senior User Experience (UX) Designer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/ec5df4181](https://grnh.se/ec5df4181) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1](https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1)

Linux Appliance Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81](https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61](https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, Robotics Eng | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B Visa

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, and AI. For more than 21 years NREC has brought
together a critical mass of software and hardware engineers in order to take
technology from the laboratory to the real world. NREC maintains a diverse
portfolio of projects, from Augmented Reality driver assistance to full off-
road autonomy and from advanced teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles for the
military
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer.html)

Cloud/ML Systems/Data engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-
engineer-machine-le...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-engineer-
machine-learning-infrastructure-engineer.html)

Computer vision enginers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
developer.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-developer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/machine-learning-
enginee...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/machine-learning-engineer-
developer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

~~~
jonathankchang
If anyone has questions about the NREC, I've been working there for several
years on perception.

------
dugjason
Frontapp | All Engineering roles | San Francisco, CA and Paris, France |
ONSITE

Email is the universal communication tool for work. It’s where you discuss
work, answer questions, and talk to all of your customers, vendors, and
partners. But email wasn’t made for business and hasn’t evolved with the way
you work with a team. So you’re dropping the ball, missing important context,
and relying on many siloed apps that make you less productive as a whole.

With more than 5,000 customers and $79 million in funding from Sequoia, DFJ
and others, Front is reinventing the inbox so people can accomplish more
together. We’ve created one place where you communicate internally and
externally, gain context about customers and projects, and access all your
other tools so you can be more efficient, more fulfilled, and ultimately
happier at work - [https://frontapp.com](https://frontapp.com)

* Android Engineer (SF) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/9328f5db-8247-4d34-a59d-4eff0...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/9328f5db-8247-4d34-a59d-4eff0d4bfa8e?lever-source=jets)

* Growth Engineer (SF) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/c1baa524-eeb6-492c-91f0-4c7d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/c1baa524-eeb6-492c-91f0-4c7d9e0126c7?lever-source=jets)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/8883a514-fce2-4a10-ad2f-99613...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/8883a514-fce2-4a10-ad2f-996132302a94?lever-source=jets)

* iOS Engineer (SF) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/b81e2549-ca43-4495-9165-4fc27...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/b81e2549-ca43-4495-9165-4fc2767b6b02?lever-source=jets)

* Sr. Backend Engineer (SF) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/657f4d8a-d589-487a-8a0e-fd26d...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/657f4d8a-d589-487a-8a0e-fd26d56a94ad?lever-source=jets)

* Sr. Frontend Engineer (SF) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/03b2308c-6efd-4311-bdc0-fdbb3...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/03b2308c-6efd-4311-bdc0-fdbb3b86c3c8?lever-source=jets)

* Backend Engineer (Paris) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/7fc9000b-d3cb-4373-b66c-1b5b0...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/7fc9000b-d3cb-4373-b66c-1b5b08b4aa1c?lever-source=jets)

* Infrastructure Engineer (Paris) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/8c78a209-ada9-4aec-a347-0e77b...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/8c78a209-ada9-4aec-a347-0e77b6f7ef83?lever-source=jets)

* Technical Lead / Manager - Full-Stack Engineering (Paris) - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/10ac1d06-92ae-4a6e-8f6f-25a03...](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp/10ac1d06-92ae-4a6e-8f6f-25a030d52c9c?lever-source=jets)

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

~~~
aj91
I am interested in this opportunity. I could not find the position on the
career's page. Can you share me the link to apply

------
jenks
15Five Inc. | Senior Frontend, Python, DevOps, Scrum + more | FULL-TIME REMOTE

15Five ([https://15five.com](https://15five.com)) is a rapidly growing San
Francisco based SaaS company that helps businesses create a culture of
feedback, track objectives, and provide leadership with visibility into all
levels of their organizations. We envision a world where every employee has
the opportunity to be engaged in something meaningful, while working alongside
people they deeply trust and respect to achieve a common and inspiring vision.
In this world, work not only calls out everyone’s individual greatness, but
leads to creating high performing companies where everybody wins. At 15Five,
we’re building that kind of company, which is why we were selected by Inc.
Magazine as one of the Best Places to Work, and we’re looking for exceptional,
like-minded individuals to join our team.

Life’s too short to build an average product. We strive for greatness in
everything we create—from launching new features to fixing the smallest bug.
We care deeply about the quality of what we put out into the world, and ensure
15Five delivers a positive experience with every customer touchpoint and
interaction. Do you also believe in creating a phenomenal product that makes a
difference?

More job details and to apply:

Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6796b5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Python Django Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af468...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af4687e2d3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Agile Coach -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f6e52b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

QA Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62d81a9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

DevOps Team Lead -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ceef1a3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Our headquarters are in San Francisco and we have hubs in New York and Raleigh
(NC). Our remote team is spread throughout the US, Portugal, Holland, Poland,
Ukraine, Hungary, or wherever they may be at the moment. Due to practical
reasons you should be somewhere between UTC-7 and UTC+2. To learn more about
us, check out our values [https://www.15five.com/core-
values/](https://www.15five.com/core-values/).

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series E/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950ef23?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Product Manager, Private Cloud:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/31db9282-9e4e-4b25-9e5f-8f37fca2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/31db9282-9e4e-4b25-9e5f-8f37fca2945d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Engineer, Internal Services:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c820...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c8207f7c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Sr. Director of Cloud Platform Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/bd1b9b47-32d1-4020-b0e8-09345975...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/bd1b9b47-32d1-4020-b0e8-093459759195?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer - Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce464825...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce46482508f3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Software Engineer, IAM Authorization:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/53bac123-af15-48d3-a50e-57638bad...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/53bac123-af15-48d3-a50e-57638bad19be?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Technical Account Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/31fdc5b9-7cad-4a84-b210-4e429591...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/31fdc5b9-7cad-4a84-b210-4e42959122ef?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 150 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/dd19c9de-0bd0-4092-9c37-1a555c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/dd19c9de-0bd0-4092-9c37-1a555c808a03?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Content Understanding: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/d62d4c69-03e6-4d2f-8bc4-560217a...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/d62d4c69-03e6-4d2f-8bc4-560217a1c93f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Recommendation Services: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/ed60a610-e7ec-47d3-b3e4-006e826...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/ed60a610-e7ec-47d3-b3e4-006e82621acc?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Analyst: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/0f65414e-6450-4fab-8b87-3d5741c...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/0f65414e-6450-4fab-8b87-3d5741cd727c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/8087d866-0c1c-44bf-a175-72604a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/8087d866-0c1c-44bf-a175-72604a351217?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/be2dfba8-cd15-4616-bf86-ab7ca60...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/be2dfba8-cd15-4616-bf86-ab7ca601e80e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Head of Security: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/b75d2d6d-f384-4ad5-ad57-7a9fb00...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/b75d2d6d-f384-4ad5-ad57-7a9fb008babe?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Product Manager, Subscriptions & Membership: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/e92aded9-27fd-4d58-8f7d-76da911...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/e92aded9-27fd-4d58-8f7d-76da911a8c20?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Our open positions:

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Technical Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
gixo
Tray.io | London | Engineering Manager / Backend / Frontend | Full-time |
Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
distinctively difficult to use together, and doing so is very labour
intensive. With our cutting-edge platform, processes that took hours, or even
days, can now happen in seconds.

We want to give the power of technology back to the everyday user. At its
core, Tray is a visual programming tool for APIs. It’s a low-code user
experience that allows anyone to precisely instrument the data flow between
SaaS tools. We’re creating a world of citizen automators with a drag & drop
interface and enterprise grade architecture.

Customers like Reddit, NPM, Digital Ocean, GitHub, Lyft, and IBM are already
reinventing how they work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of
automation.

Tray.io is growing fast, after tripling our ARR and headcount year on year,
the entertipse-class system we’ve built is reaching new technical heights and
our gifted teams are becoming saturated. We are using the $37M Series B we’ve
just been awarded to invest in creating comprehensive and intimate support,
progression and technical frameworks for our multidisciplinary Product &
Engineering teams. Read about our funding round here:
[https://tcrn.ch/2vtf4wi](https://tcrn.ch/2vtf4wi)

We are small and dynamic, open to new ideas and the work you do now will have
a big impact on shaping how we grow and fine-tune our highly performant multi-
billion transaction platform for years to come.

Current open roles:

\- Engineering Manager (Frontend)
[https://workable.com/j/98BE606B69](https://workable.com/j/98BE606B69)

\- Engineering Manager (Platform)
[https://workable.com/j/7C217B281F](https://workable.com/j/7C217B281F)

\- Frontend Web Developer
[https://workable.com/j/80370CFCFB](https://workable.com/j/80370CFCFB)

\- Implementation Engineer
[https://workable.com/j/1401E5E51B](https://workable.com/j/1401E5E51B)

\- Senior Backend Engineer
[https://workable.com/j/50E49D5631](https://workable.com/j/50E49D5631)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
[https://workable.com/j/44EC33C395](https://workable.com/j/44EC33C395)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, Cassandra, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS & Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
joe@tray.io

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 250 IoT experts in 8 cities across 5 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

Scala Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Frontend Javascript Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

DevOps Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=55](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=55)

Backend Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Solution Engineer US (m/f) – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Data Scientist US (m/f) – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
scjackson
Hello, I'm super excited about this role, and I believe my skills line up very
well with what you are looking for. Relevant skills: Unix&bash scripting BA in
applied mathematics from UC Berkeley 10 week study with Google engineers under
their applied machine learning program. Familiarity with industry standard
tools ( TF, Keras, Pands, Scipy, Numpy, etc. )

I'd love to chat more about the value I can bring to this position and help
Lambda grow.

Best, Schuyler spikej50@gmail.com

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting these in the Who Is Hiring thread? They're off
topic here. Your post in the other thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20085373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20085373)
is fine.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20086003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20086003)
and marked it off-topic.

------
mdimarca
1\. MARBLE IS FLOODED WITH DEMAND. 2\. We're preparing launches with massive
accounts including Fatburger, Nekter Juice Bar, Luna Grill, and Sharky’s. 3\.
We’re building a delta force engineering team. 4\. Want to make a mark + have
a critical role + join for a wild ride? Welcome.

 __ _DETAILS—

Marble is executing on launching massive accounts such as Fatburger, Blaze
Pizza, Nekter Juice Bar, Luna Grill, and Sharky's. We're building a delta
force engineering team meet the intense demand.

Marble is looking for a foundational member of our team who will work lock-
step as we scale and who's ready to push code that 100,000s of people will
use.

We're on a great journey and will stop at nothing to win. If that's what
you're looking for, welcome to the team.

_ __EXPERIENCE—

Necessary: Node.js + React/Vue.js Preferred: AWS Bonus Points: iOS
(Objective-C preferably)

 __ _LOCATION— Remote = Yes On-site = San Fransciso /Bay Area

_ __CONTACT— info@marbletech.co

